# NON Anonymous Crush Thread-Fess Up People :p



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, I saw in the anonymous crush thread that people wanted a crush thread that didnt allow anonymity. I also saw that no one else made one so here goes........

My confession:
I don't have a crush on anyone....  
Probably why it was so easy for me to make this thread, lol 

Confess away- you have to name names though.....  







You can crush on me if you want to though and maybe I will have someone to crush on too  :wubu:


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 4, 2006)

Ned...:wubu:


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 4, 2006)

JayWestCoast

:wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist. :shocked:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2006)

Sandie. Even after being together for 15 years, I love her more each day.

:smitten:


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

hmmm....JWC, BlackJack, CitizenKubuto, Pacsum, RyanFA

there's more, but I don't want to be a ho...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 4, 2006)

Ryan, of course!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Ripley :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

AnnMarie :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

RainyDay :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

JoyJoy :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

SoVerySoft :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Carrie :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

ThatFatGirl :wubu:


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 4, 2006)

...all cleverly hidden in their own posts so no one finds out about one another...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*shhhhhh* Or they'll find out!

BigSexy920 :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Buffie :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> hmmm....JWC, BlackJack, CitizenKubuto, Pacsum, RyanFA



Aw, shucks, now I'm all blushy.

And I would list my crushes, but I plead the Fifth so as not to incriminate myself. Or something. Also because it'd take forever.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

CurvyEm :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Cat :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Loverlyone :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Saucywench :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe  (Wish she'd come back)


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Tina :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

LillyBBBW :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Jamie :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

LargenLovely (Lissa) :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2006)

hahah, Fuzzy, you casanova you.  

We love you too! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

DestinyBBW :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

TallFatSue :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Ella :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

HeatherBBW :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

MissStacie :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

GoddessPatty :wubu:


----------



## jeannieo (Dec 4, 2006)

Steve :smitten: 
He's such a cutie
I only hope the feeling is mutual :batting:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

MisticalMisty :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

MissAF :wubu:


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 4, 2006)

He's gotta come up for air _sometime_...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

BlueEyedBanshee :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Fuzzy :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Jes :wubu:


----------



## missaf (Dec 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> MissAF :wubu:


 
Right back at ya :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

SamanthaNY :wubu:


----------



## elle camino (Dec 4, 2006)

hmm. 
i know i said i'd post like crazy in this thread, but now that i really think about it, all (two) of my crushes know who they are.
but!
if i think of any more, i'll be back.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Fuzzy :wubu:



Aww...that's so _sweet!_


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you, Fuzzy. :kiss2:


----------



## ripley (Dec 5, 2006)

He's cute, he's sexy....He's CuteSexyFuzzy. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 5, 2006)

Fuzzy, wouldn't it have been easier to say "everyone here but the dudes"?


----------



## love dubh (Dec 5, 2006)

Jay West Coast, SuperSoup, activistfatgirl, and elle camino. Oh, and that hawt n00b from Canadia, with the Sean Austin look goin' on.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 5, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Jay West Coast, SuperSoup, activistfatgirl, and elle camino. Oh, and that hawt n00b from Canadia, with the Sean Austin look goin' on.


goddamn. 
that is some illustrious company. 
also: backatcha, foxy.


----------



## ripley (Dec 5, 2006)

The "Intelligence is SO Sexy" crush group:

Ericthonius
Fuzzy
nilsastyped
mejix
santaclear
FreeThinker
JMNYC
mango

The "They Are WAY Too Young For Me, But DAMN" crush group:  

87
Jay West Coast
blackjack


The "If I Was Male or Into Girls" crush group:

rainyday
joy
carrie
AFG
BeaBea (Tracey)
friday
Frankie
TFG
Jamie
Tina
Michelle
Buffie
MissVickie
Largenlovely
Renaissance Woman


The "They Were Here Then They Disappeared" crush group:

YoFlaco
Clashcityrocker


***Disclaimer: this list changes from moment to moment, and I just know I forgot someone by mistake. And even though the girl list is really long I am actually not gay. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 5, 2006)

i see how it is, rip.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2006)

I would post who I have a crush on, but I think it's kinda already out there since I've liked him for a while  haha


----------



## ripley (Dec 5, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i see how it is, rip.


What we share is far more than a simple crush, elle.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 5, 2006)

_excellent_ save, muffin.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

ripley said:


> The "If I Was Male or Into Girls" crush group:
> 
> carrie



Awww! 100% right back atcha, girlie, definitely. :blush:


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

Fuzzy, you're such a doll. I love that we all got our own post! (It's the little details, folks). :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Fuzzy, wouldn't it have been easier to say "everyone here but the dudes"?



What Carrie just posted.
A "to all" card ain't nearly as good as individual cards.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2006)

Michelle :wubu:


----------



## HugKiss (Dec 5, 2006)

Sweet, sexy and juicy too, MANGO! :eat2: 

View attachment Mango-Jay.jpg


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 5, 2006)

I second that HugKiss..
also on my crush list is SantaClear
Suncoastboy
JackSkeleton(his words remind me of an ex)
If I was male my crushes would be...
JoyJoy
Felicia
LargenLovely
Lipmixgirl
Jes(she is just so damn witty)


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Dec 5, 2006)

CartmanUK26 :smitten: 

EFG :smitten: 

BWL :smitten: 

Yuanshu :smitten: 

JayWestCoast :smitten:

Laina :smitten: I have a girl crush on YOU ;D


----------



## Emma (Dec 5, 2006)

Laina is my wife.We got e-married.  :smitten: :wubu: 

CindyG is hot :smitten: Rebecca is also hot lol :wubu: 

No crushes on the boys at the mo. Don't know what's wrong with me. lol :batting: :batting:


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Dec 5, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Laina is my wife.We got e-married.  :smitten: :wubu:



What?! But.. but.. that can't be...

Oh, another crush!
Sweetnekked :smitten:


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 5, 2006)

Santaclear knows I'm crushing on him...and Fuzzy has known for years...and mango knows what I think of him...but there's more...

Ericthonius
ScreamingChicken
mejix
eightyseven (yeah, yeah, I know, but he's so darn cute!)
tnekkralc
fatlane
ripley
AFG
rainy
Carrie
Ann Marie
elle camino (in spite of our disagreements, I still think you're hawt stuff)
olivefun
supersoup
Tina
chocolatedesire
missaf

There are so many great people around here, I know there are some who should be on this list and aren't...I'm a fickle girl.


----------



## BrownEyedGirl (Dec 5, 2006)

RyanFA-- only he's more than a crush because I get to spend time with him in real life. Ladies-- if you think he is hot in that little picture you ain't seen nothing yet!! Ahhh... (I just melted into a puddle) 

View attachment thnxgivin.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 5, 2006)

You all know who. He knows too.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 5, 2006)

All your FA are belong to me.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

*sittinging a corner crying quietly*

"Only my husband likes me" *sob*


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 5, 2006)

Nobody likes me. Not even the women.  Not even Fuzzy who likes everybody. 

Don't like me now, it's just toooooo late.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 5, 2006)

BrownEyedGirl said:


> RyanFA-- only he's more than a crush because I get to spend time with him in real life. Ladies-- if you think he is hot in that little picture you ain't seen nothing yet!! Ahhh... (I just melted into a puddle)


That is such a cute pic of you two!!! AWWWWWWWWW Nice to see people in love.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 5, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> JackSkeleton(his words remind me of an ex)



Someone actually mentioned me!? 

Hopefully he was a nice ex.


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Dec 5, 2006)

Maire Dubh and Frenetic Fangs...a duel crush. Great postings and some hot photos. Maire...you got me on the pic of yourself and two of your nice plump girlfriends coming in from the rain. Frenetic - your posts are priceless...plus any woman who desires a potbelly and nice thick hips always gets my attention!

Uh oh...I'm going to be slightly embarrassed...oh well.


----------



## UberAris (Dec 5, 2006)

There's something about that Saturdayasusial girl that I really like


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

I still maintain that they know who they are :wubu: 
and thanks nobody  Im not bitter really...:blink:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 5, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Santaclear knows I'm crushing on him...and Fuzzy has known for years...and mango knows what I think of him...but there's more...
> 
> 
> ScreamingChicken


Oh, man, am I ever blushing :blush: and extremely flattered to say the least.

BTW, Joy, the crush is quite mutual.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2006)

If I talked to you then you probly know ^_-.
But I see how it is, it's all lust, no crush with me... which is cool... I guess lol.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> If I talked to you then you probly know ^_-.
> But I see how it is, it's all lust, no crush with me... which is cool... I guess lol.



I like your hair.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> I like your hair.



Same dawg, and you know I be crushing on you ^_-


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Same dawg, and you know I be crushing on you ^_-



Aww shush you :blush:


----------



## HugKiss (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *KnottyOne*
_Same dawg, and you know I be crushing on you ^__




metalheadFA said:


> Aww shush you :blush:


I'd get between that sammich, even if I'd go to jail for it! *wink*


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 5, 2006)

MMmmmm... man crushes. That takes balls of steel. Kudos boys


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 5, 2006)

_I gave up on crushing. It's too frustrating._


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 5, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I gave up on crushing. It's too frustrating._



Ditto here.

'cept for Fuzzy. Thanks for naming me!


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 5, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Nobody likes me. Not even the women.  Not even Fuzzy who likes everybody.
> 
> Don't like me now, it's just toooooo late.


Same here CC. Isn't that an awful feeling? This is why I hate crushes. :-(


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 5, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> I still maintain that they know who they are :wubu:
> and thanks nobody  Im not bitter really...:blink:


You are my major crush, but I wanted it to stay anonymous. But now that you seem kinda pseudo-hurt, I'll confess and put myself out there.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 5, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> Same here CC. Isn't that an awful feeling? This is why I hate crushes. :-(



Nah, it's not so bad. I don't hate crushes. 

LillyBBBW-your new avatar is adorable.

See, tell people how you feel.. tis freeing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2006)

CC - Don't feel bad, Fuzzy didn't name me, either. 

Onto my crushes (in alphabetical order):

*Crushes I'd act on:*

JayWestCoast (like just about every other girl here - only I could do it _en espanol._ Muahahaha!

OnAnotherPlanet (aka TheMightyRob on chat - yes, I just outed you. You already outed yourself in another thread, I checked. ) A little young, but legal at least, and what a sense of humor!

*Crushes I'd act on in like five years (if I'm still single):*
KnottyOne (those dreads and that polo physique - dear god in heaven)
FuzzyNecromancer (100% sweetheart)

*Crushes I'd act on if I was not so boringly straight:*
Supersoup
Maire dubh
elle camino
Carrie
AFG
ripley

I know I'm forgetting a bunch of people - I'll add to this as I remember them.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

far too many of you are foxy and bangable. rest assured that you, yes you, are probably on my list. i've the carpal tunnels, i'm not typin ya all!!

and all who mentioned me...:blush:


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> You are my major crush, but I wanted it to stay anonymous. But now that you seem kinda pseudo-hurt, I'll confess and put myself out there.



Aww much love. Pseudo hurt was my cry for attention


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Crushes I'd act on if I was not so boringly straight:*
> 
> Carrie



Can I just say..... being the object of a hetero girly crush is *just* as cool as being crushed on by hetero boys? You just made my day, lovely girl, thank you! :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks, hottie.  What can I say? It's that goofy wink.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Crushes I'd act on in like five years (if I'm still single):
> KnottyOne (those dreads and that polo physique - dear god in heaven)



...why am I to young for everyone?  I'm almost 20, it's not really robbing the cradle lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2006)

Knotty, cutie, look at it this way - this gives you five years to keep body building, resting up, and eating right to make sure you have the energy to "handle" all the BBW that are going to be banging down your door in five years.

I am so NOT kidding.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Knotty, cutie, look at it this way - this gives you five years to keep body building, resting up, and eating right to make sure you have the energy to "handle" all the BBW that are going to be banging down your door in five years.
> 
> I am so NOT kidding.


totally corny joke coming...

she's KNOT kidding!!!


yes, no?

eh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Fuzzy, wouldn't it have been easier to say "everyone here but the dudes"?



He didnt count me ... so no....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> *sittinging a corner crying quietly*
> 
> "Only my husband likes me" *sob*



Hell, not even my husband likes me.... 
(we're getting divorced) 

Sometimes I dont think my bf likes me much either  

Shall we hold a pity party together and allow all of us poor left out people to group hug each other?


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Knotty, cutie, look at it this way - this gives you five years to keep body building, resting up, and eating right to make sure you have the energy to "handle" all the BBW that are going to be banging down your door in five years.
> 
> I am so NOT kidding.



I think a better question is if you (and they) can handle all this rockstar ^_- lol


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Dec 5, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Laina is my wife.We got e-married.  :smitten: :wubu:
> 
> CindyG is hot :smitten: Rebecca is also hot lol :wubu:
> 
> No crushes on the boys at the mo. Don't know what's wrong with me. lol :batting: :batting:




Thanks for mentioning me Em! You're a cutie yourself. As for me, I only have eyes for my man (bizzarro)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ditto here.
> 
> 'cept for Fuzzy. Thanks for naming me!



OMG Lilly!!
I love your new avatar pic  

CuteyChubb- Crush on me and I will crush you back  
Or we could just both crush on kurobura at the same time... 

Thanks for the chuckle Knotty and Metal


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, now I have decided to kinda, sorta, maybe crush on Ericthonius and Santaclear for their nice words to me  


Yeah, I really am this pathetically easy.....


----------



## Emma (Dec 5, 2006)

BigCutieCindy said:


> Thanks for mentioning me Em! You're a cutie yourself. As for me, I only have eyes for my man (bizzarro)



Aww thank you  Thats like a celeb saying I'm a cutie to me hehe.


----------



## HugKiss (Dec 5, 2006)

BigCutieCindy said:


> As for me, I only have eyes for my man (bizzarro)



I crush you both!

:kiss2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2006)

But these are honest to goodness crushes. :batting: If I didn't mention you, its probably because 1) we haven't exchanged email, 2) You haven't accostted me in email yet, 3) You're new, and I didnt' want to seem too forward, 4) You haven't repped me yet or 5) You're a guy.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 5, 2006)

...I understand absolutely nothing of these worldly things....ooooh that reminds me...must needs get monk's robe dry-cleaned...too many tater and ketchup stains!:bow:


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

:wubu: Thank you so much to those who mentioned me -- and to Fuzzy for my very own post. :wubu: 

I have too many little crushes to list, frankly, male and female, and they are crushes for many reasons. It's wonderful to have such a community, with so many wonderful people that the list is too long to write out.


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nobody crushes me.......<pouting>


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Nobody crushes me.......<pouting>



Your a Michigan fan, so of course I'm crusin on ya


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't feel bad, Model. Me either. 

Of course, I'm telling myself that it's just because they aren't man enough to 'fess up to it. 

I'm pretty sure it's not because I'm butt ugly.

I could be in denial, though.


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't be silly. Butt ugly????

You two are babies relative to those who have posted here and have had a chance to get to know each other for a good while now. You're both beautiful, but I couldn't say much about either of you, except that Rachael, I know your mamma and she is a sweet friend. But I don't know _you_. Give it some time.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 6, 2006)

Lurker-ish person trying not to be lurker here~

Mango is kinda cute :batting: 
And there are a couple of rock-lookin' guys on here who look cute, too. Can't remember their usernames though.

Lilly and Maire would be my cup of tea should I look to the womenfolk someday.


----------



## NFA (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Don't feel bad, Model. Me either.
> 
> Of course, I'm telling myself that it's just because they aren't man enough to 'fess up to it.
> 
> ...



Clearly they just aren't man enough. If you must know, I actually had a bit of a crush on you once upon a time.


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Don't feel bad, Model. Me either.
> 
> Of course, I'm telling myself that it's just because they aren't man enough to 'fess up to it.
> 
> ...



You are soooooo far from butt ugly!!! I'll crush on you 

:smitten:


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Don't be silly. Butt ugly????
> 
> You two are babies relative to those who have posted here and have had a chance to get to know each other for a good while now. You're both beautiful, but I couldn't say much about either of you, except that Rachael, I know your mamma and she is a sweet friend. But I don't know _you_. Give it some time.



Thanks Tina! That is very sweet

:bow:


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Don't feel bad, Model. Me either.
> 
> Of course, I'm telling myself that it's just because they aren't man enough to 'fess up to it.
> 
> ...



And you have the greatest dimples! Some hot guy needs to step up!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 6, 2006)

since we're fishing, i'll bite (like that? i liked it). 
DUDES I AM REASONABLY CUTE PLUS I AM FUNNY SOMETIMES! MAINLY WITH FISHING METAPHORS, BUT SOMETIMES IN OTHER ARENAS AS WELL! 
srsly someone with a wang MUST have a crush on me. 
NOT that i am complaining about my ladycrushes.


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, you're welcome, gorgeous.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh, NFA. I consider that just about the highest compliment I could receive. I definitely had a crush on you. In fact, if you look in the anonymous crush thread, I'm talking about you there when I mention the person who's taken and deserves to be happy.  I wish you all the happiness in the world, NFA. What a great guy you are.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, I am, Tina. I expect quality lady-crushes to take time to develop. It's the men who I thought might develop them a little more quickly.  

It's funny how I'm new, but I already feel like I'm friends with so many of you. What an incredible community Dimensions is. 

And I wasn't fishing, dammit! I was....I was...okay, I was fishing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> And you have the greatest dimples! Some hot guy needs to step up!



Thanks so much! Coming from someone as beautiful as you, that's quite a compliment!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> You are soooooo far from butt ugly!!! I'll crush on you
> 
> :smitten:



Thanks, Rachael.  I am sooo flattered!  I'll crush on you too - you deserve it!


----------



## NFA (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh my gosh, NFA. I consider that just about the highest compliment I could receive. I definitely had a crush on you. In fact, if you look in the anonymous crush thread, I'm talking about you there when I mention the person who's taken and deserves to be happy.  I wish you all the happiness in the world, NFA. What a great guy you are.



Well, I have to say, being the subject of an anonymous crush is about the highest compliment I could recieve. I never would have thought one was meant for me. As such, I feel the need to increase my flattery of you, so I'd note that I my crush actually pre-dated your message to me at OKCupid. I had taken note of your contributions to the NAAFA email list and was admitedly smitten.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmm, I think I should post more. So someone will have a crush on me  haha


----------



## elle camino (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I wasn't fishing, dammit! I was....I was...okay, I was fishing.


girl there is a time and a place for that brand of fishing. and a crush thread on the internet is absolutely the correct time _and_ place. 
so no worries. 

edit: see look! already one more in the boat.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

NFA said:


> Well, I have to say, being the subject of an anonymous crush is about the highest compliment I could recieve. I never would have thought one was meant for me. As such, I feel the need to increase my flattery of you, so I'd note that I my crush actually pre-dated your message to me at OKCupid. I had taken note of your contributions to the NAAFA email list and was admitedly smitten.


*faints.*

You just made my week. Nay, my year. I would say, "If only..." but I try to live my life without regrets, and I imagine you do as well.

It's just strange that we knew each other from so many different places. What a small world that Fat Acceptance community can be! 

Thanks again, NFA.

What a great thread this turned out to be!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What a great thread this turned out to be!


And you were so worried. Pretty girls are always so silly.


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

elle camino said:


> girl there is a time and a place for that brand of fishing. and a crush thread on the internet is absolutely the correct time _and_ place.
> so no worries.
> 
> edit: see look! already one more in the boat.



I totally agree with this.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> And you were so worried. Pretty girls are always so silly.



Pot, meet kettle.  You are not only pretty, you are GORGEOUS. Those SYSFADD pics - wowza! :wubu: 

I guess it's a good thing I'm straight, or the boys would have to wait!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

OK OK OK OK - I will admit to my crushes - stop badgering me!!!!!!!!

Wayne (of course - my main squeeze)

TSL (but she knows this)
Free thinker
Buffie (whether you're a man or a woman she's HAWT!)
Bluesman


OK so those are the ones I admit to. LOL:wubu: 

and I have a small crush on Conrad I promise it's very small.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I have minicrushes on Yankee and Maire because they're the only two I've really talked to for more than two seconds. Plus both cute.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 6, 2006)

man if i waited to talk to people before i got crushes on them, i would lead such a crushless existence.


----------



## ripley (Dec 6, 2006)

Since Fuzzy is the only one crushing on me, I am herewith going to inundate his email with naughty pictures....I posted one on the SYSFADD thread and lets just say it made less than a splash, lol.


So, Fuzzy....brace yourself. Best rolls in town are comin' your way.


I know he's married. I'm joking. Mostly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hmmm, I think I should post more. So someone will have a crush on me  haha


I'm not really sure if this will give you any warranty...


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 6, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Your a Michigan fan, so of course I'm crusin on ya



Awwww...thanks! Your pretty cute yourself...all these hot young men, I'm going to get my self in a lot of trouble around here....but it will be soooooooo worth it!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 6, 2006)

If you are on the other side of the world, not single, a player, too "old", too "young", or just plain unattainable I've crushed on ya.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 6, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If you are on the other side of the world, not single, a player, too "old", too "young", or just plain unattainable I've crushed on ya.




Damn that leaves me out!!! No Secret Santa gift for me then huh?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2006)

ripley said:


> Since Fuzzy is the only one crushing on me, I am herewith going to inundate his email with naughty pictures....I posted one on the SYSFADD thread and lets just say it made less than a splash, lol.
> 
> 
> So, Fuzzy....brace yourself. Best rolls in town are comin' your way.
> ...



Woohoo!... I mean.. Wowzers!...


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Awwww...thanks! Your pretty cute yourself...all these hot young men, I'm going to get my self in a lot of trouble around here....but it will be soooooooo worth it!



Why does everyone speak of us younger guys as if we're underage? lol


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, girl crushes:

BBW Model
Tina
BigBeautifulMe
Sasha


YAY! *whew*


----------



## Emma (Dec 6, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Why does everyone speak of us younger guys as if we're underage? lol



I'm not sure? Maybe the legal age is different where they are? It's 16 here but the youngest I went was 18 when I was 21 and I felt funny then too.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 6, 2006)

Obesus said:


> ...I understand absolutely nothing of these worldly things....ooooh that reminds me...must needs get monk's robe dry-cleaned...too many tater and ketchup stains!:bow:




_Well, I could crush on Obesus. We ARE of similar spirit. And I am thinking that there is room enough for two in that robe. Once it is dry cleaned of course!_


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, Obsesus is certainly crush worthy. When I understand what he's saying.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm not sure? Maybe the legal age is different where they are? It's 16 here but the youngest I went was 18 when I was 21 and I felt funny then too.



Yea, it's 18 here, but still... even then it seem o so touchy. I mean, when I was 17 i was going w/ a 27 yr old, and that didn't seem that weird at all. But that's just me.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 6, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OMG Lilly!!
> Or we could just both crush on kurobura at the same time...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yay! A crush sandwich!!! I'm down for that!!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah, Obsesus is certainly crush worthy. When I understand what he's saying.



_I understand what you mean AFG! Perhaps because Obesus and I are both Pagan, I can see what he is saying, even when his terminology evades me somewhat._


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 6, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, it's 18 here, but still... even then it seem o so touchy. I mean, when I was 17 i was going w/ a 27 yr old, and that didn't seem that weird at all. But that's just me.



So, Naughty one is into older ladies? How old do you go? You are on the cusp of my limits but oh, so cute.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> So, Naughty one is into older ladies? How old do you go? You are on the cusp of my limits but oh, so cute.



Age is a number, if it works it works, that simple.


----------



## Emma (Dec 6, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, it's 18 here, but still... even then it seem o so touchy. I mean, when I was 17 i was going w/ a 27 yr old, and that didn't seem that weird at all. But that's just me.



I think there's lots of girls of that age that seem to go out with like older guys but I don't know many women of 27 that would go with a 17 year old. I think most girls tend to mature quicker than most guys, well that's my theory anyway. I tend to go with guys about 25-30.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I think there's lots of girls of that age that seem to go out with like older guys but I don't know many women of 27 that would go with a 17 year old. I think most girls tend to mature quicker than most guys, well that's my theory anyway. I tend to go with guys about 25-30.



That was the musician factor workin in my favor, nothin else lol


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 6, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I think there's lots of girls of that age that seem to go out with like older guys but I don't know many women of 27 that would go with a 17 year old. I think most girls tend to mature quicker than most guys, well that's my theory anyway. I tend to go with guys about 25-30.



This is what I've read and found to be true:

You are right Em, girls tend to mature quicker than most guys. Supposedly, probably, young guys have extremely high sex drives but young women do not. Women hit their sexual peaks as far as drive is concerned in their 30's. Therefore, a younger man and a woman in her 30's are a good match in bed. Now, this is what I have read but have also found to be true in my life so far. Hence, my attraction to the younger man. :wubu:


----------



## Emma (Dec 6, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> That was the musician factor workin in my favor, nothin else lol



My younger guy was a musician. lol actually my last older guy was too. Guess I have a thing for musicians lol


----------



## abluesman (Dec 6, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK OK OK OK - I will admit to my crushes - stop badgering me!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wayne (of course - my main squeeze)
> 
> ...




Awwww, Sandie. Thank you Darlin'. That made my day, week, month, etc. You already know I'm a crushin' on you Dear.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

abluesman said:


> Awwww, Sandie. Thank you Darlin'. That made my day, week, month, etc. You already know I'm a crushin' on you Dear.



No thank you - I just glad mine is not an unrequited crush.


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Dec 6, 2006)

I have another one to add - ThisYankee1 - definate crush!!! I'm always susceptible to the Beautiful and Funny types.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 6, 2006)

SoftBellyLover said:


> I have another one to add - ThisYankee1 - definate crush!!! I'm always susceptible to the Beautiful and Funny types.




YAY I HAVE BEEN CRUSHED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

NFA said:


> Clearly they just aren't man enough. If you must know, I actually had a bit of a crush on you once upon a time.



You just CRUSHED me in a bad way, NFA....

*sobs*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

I know, that NFA is a heartbreaker. I sometimes try to get him to notice me like in high school, but it never works.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> Green Eyed Fairy said:
> 
> 
> > OMG Lilly!!
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> This is what I've read and found to be true:
> 
> You are right Em, girls tend to mature quicker than most guys. Supposedly, probably, young guys have extremely high sex drives but young women do not. Women hit their sexual peaks as far as drive is concerned in their 30's. Therefore, a younger man and a woman in her 30's are a good match in bed. Now, this is what I have read but have also found to be true in my life so far. Hence, my attraction to the younger man. :wubu:




Lol- now that I am old, I don't mind 'em younger  
My ex-bf was seven years younger than myself *preens*  

(I just kicked him to the curb for good this morning though  )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I know, that NFA is a heartbreaker. I sometimes try to get him to notice me like in high school, but it never works.



You wanna start e-stalking him with me?


----------



## ATrueFA (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmm, not a single crush on me, guess I've gotten to old for this place and been hanging around here to long...

Dave


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> Hmm, not a single crush on me, guess I've gotten to old for this place and been hanging around here to long...
> 
> Dave




You know I'll take ya....


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 6, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol- now that I am old, I don't mind 'em younger
> My ex-bf was seven years younger than myself *preens*
> 
> (I just kicked him to the curb for good this morning though  )



What went wrong with the young ex bf?


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 6, 2006)

Let's start a "Reasons WHy I Kicked Him/Her to The Curb" thread...that would be interesting! Not to mention GREAT free therapy...


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2006)

hmmm...

I've always thought Tina, Heather and AnnMarie are pretty damn hot... 

oh and someone else too... but sadly this probably aint the right place and definitely not the right time to say  so i'll have to leave u all guessing on that one...


----------



## mejix (Dec 6, 2006)

whoa rippley, joy joy, thanks! right back atcha!

does this mean ill make it to the _2007 FA BOY TOY CALENDAR_? 


*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 6, 2006)

Placebo :wubu: 

And if I was into girls....

Dee
Berna
Nancy
Sasha


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

James said:


> hmmm...
> 
> I've always thought Tina, Heather and AnnMarie are pretty damn hot...



Thank you, James! :kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh God if I had to make a list for girls forget it. I heart so many of ya. 

Thanks for crushing on me, I crush you right back.


----------



## NFA (Dec 6, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol- now that I am old, I don't mind 'em younger
> My ex-bf was seven years younger than myself *preens*
> 
> (I just kicked him to the curb for good this morning though  )



7 years? Pfft! That's nothing. My first long-term relationship was with a woman 14 year's my senior. Of course, that was nearly 10 years ago now, but still.


----------



## NFA (Dec 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I know, that NFA is a heartbreaker. I sometimes try to get him to notice me like in high school, but it never works.



Oh, come now. Of course I noticed when you dropped your books while I was at my locker. I helped you pick them up, didn't I? I would have stayed to chat, but I was already late for Choir.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 6, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hell, not even my husband likes me....
> (we're getting divorced)
> 
> Sometimes I dont think my bf likes me much either
> ...



You have a husband AND a boyfriend? 

Let us dateless folk in on your secret.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

moonvine said:


> You have a husband AND a boyfriend?
> 
> Let us dateless folk in on your secret.



Lol- the husband and I are two months away from being eligible for divorce (there is a waiting period in my state)

The bf was told to never come back this morning- 

SO looks like I joined the "dateless" crowd- and I suspect I'm going to be much happier for it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

NFA said:


> 7 years? Pfft! That's nothing. My first long-term relationship was with a woman 14 year's my senior. Of course, that was nearly 10 years ago now, but still.



My best friend ( she is eleven years older than me) has a child with man 14 years her junior. She is now married to a man two years older than herself. 
(She has a wonderful husband - lucky woman, indeed)

"Age ain't nothing but a number"


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 6, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Why does everyone speak of us younger guys as if we're underage? lol



I think it is because there is such a large age difference, and society has usually frowned upon it. I don't know why...they don't know what they were missing!!! Any of you hot young men want to come to San Diego for New Year's Eve...I need a date.

 

Rachael


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 6, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> OK, girl crushes:
> 
> BBW Model
> Tina
> ...



Awww...thanks Yankee!!!! Wouldn't it be fun if we could take some pics together for the next SYAFADD?!?!?

:happy: 

Rachael


----------



## Obesus (Dec 6, 2006)

You _know_, that were I not a Holy Man and fiercely dedicated to the general enlightenment of the Cosmos through the Art and were you not attache'd and several thousand miles away and that were the Sun and Moon propitious, that there would be no question of your fitting into the 14th Century Franciscan robes with most post haste; for what earthly good is a holy man unless he is initiated into the ways of the Goddess Herself on the altar of the Earth! 
My friends on the High Holy Mountain of Abiegnus bid you well met and blessed be! The Circle of 22 bunnies stands with paws raised in greetings and my friend Abacus, the astral Shar-pei sends a warm "Hullo!" 
Salutem Punctis Trianguli!...salutations on all three points of the Triangle of the Art: Light, Life and Love! Huzzah!



MoonGoddess said:


> _Well, I could crush on Obesus. We ARE of similar spirit. And I am thinking that there is room enough for two in that robe. Once it is dry cleaned of course!_


----------



## Obesus (Dec 6, 2006)

The truth of my life is that I have waaaay too much lifeforce going on, so that when I walk into a room, people just tend to perk it up and deframmus themselves! This also accounts for the total strangers just cracking up when they see me across the street...it is just my fat holy energy thing that really determines the Obesus experience. The words are just part of my being waaay too wordy! Really! I am fascinated with words and how they reveal hidden states of mind..it's the 12 year old Surrealist in me! 
Now, that said, you are a most fascinating young woman... I love your energy, commitmen and intelligence...ach... you got cute-isme' too! Oh, alright, gosh, I guess there is a tad of the crushista left in me, but I am again saved by my advanced age and geographical isolation...I mean, c'mon...Frisco!? Town of Ghosts! :wubu: 



activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah, Obsesus is certainly crush worthy. When I understand what he's saying.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 6, 2006)

I must needs post more to the "Tantric Teaching Thread" on the BHM board, which explains the basic framework of what I am talking about. The basic problem is that however hard you try, you just can't put extremely altered states of awareness into words, so metaphor and specialist terminology are hard to avoid...hence, my love for doing art, music and film as alternative ways to teach about the High Places and Pregnant Voidnesses! :bow: 
Ooops! I think the Correlationistas have arrived! Must correlate! Hugs!
Oh, that reminds me, the Kashmiri Tantrics developed their own highly specialized language, the "Sandhyabhasya", which means "Twilight Language" in Sanskrit, entirely in order to discuss extremily subtle and hard to describe states of Samadhi...like, right on! Kewl and useful!



MoonGoddess said:


> _I understand what you mean AFG! Perhaps because Obesus and I are both Pagan, I can see what he is saying, even when his terminology evades me somewhat._


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

Obesus, your response to mine propels this thread into infamy in my lil world. What more do we need?


----------



## Buffie (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd make out with just about any one of y'all... especially if you bought me dinner and cocktails first... and maybe took me to a movie. And some of you could even skip the movie! LOL 



You know who you are.  





~grins~


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2006)

James said:


> hmmm...
> 
> I've always thought Tina, Heather and AnnMarie are pretty damn hot...
> 
> oh and someone else too... but sadly this probably aint the right place and definitely not the right time to say  so i'll have to leave u all guessing on that one...



Thanks cutie, but I have to tell you on the last part... honestly, I don't think anyone's guessing on that one. LOL


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 7, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> All your FA are belong to me.


Does we set you up the bomb?


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 7, 2006)

I refuse to:

A) I can't remember every name to every face.
B) They're taken, or not on the board anymore.  
C) Fuzzy got there first, dammit.  
D) They're already too 'crushed'.
E) 'Cuz. (Do I honestly have to feel anymore awkward than I already am??)


----------



## Skaster (Dec 7, 2006)

thisgirl :wubu: a rare poster - but so am I, so I guess, we're on the same wavelength


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 7, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Does we set you up the bomb?




Oh Littleghost. I'm glad to see that you are fluent in "Engrish"


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2006)

Yanno, I'd do the whole board.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 7, 2006)

I second that thought Ivy..

Glad to see you on the boards hun, I've missed you.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I second that thought Ivy..
> 
> Glad to see you on the boards hun, I've missed you.



Thank you little peach! It is good to be back!

Also, I FINALLY saw Shortbus like a week ago and I'm pretty sure I saw you? I loved that movie, it was so freaking good. Can't wait to buy it on DVD.. lol


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 7, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Thank you little peach! It is good to be back!
> 
> Also, I FINALLY saw Shortbus like a week ago and I'm pretty sure I saw you? I loved that movie, it was so freaking good. Can't wait to buy it on DVD.. lol




Aww, thanks :wubu: 


Ok, back to the Crushes!!!

Conrad. There, I said it.
:smitten:


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 7, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> Hmm, not a single crush on me, guess I've gotten to old for this place and been hanging around here to long...
> 
> Dave


_

Don't sweat it kiddo. No one crushed on me either. Hey, if I crush on you, would you crush me back.

I'm not feeling the love...._








Edit: _ I did just find out that my darling Obesus did in fact crush on me...in a rather spiritual and etheral way. But do have lots of love to share...and gladly pass some on to you!_


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 7, 2006)

Obesus said:


> You _know_, that were I not a Holy Man and fiercely dedicated to the general enlightenment of the Cosmos through the Art and were you not attache'd and several thousand miles away and that were the Sun and Moon propitious, that there would be no question of your fitting into the 14th Century Franciscan robes with most post haste; for what earthly good is a holy man unless he is initiated into the ways of the Goddess Herself on the altar of the Earth!
> My friends on the High Holy Mountain of Abiegnus bid you well met and blessed be! The Circle of 22 bunnies stands with paws raised in greetings and my friend Abacus, the astral Shar-pei sends a warm "Hullo!"
> Salutem Punctis Trianguli!...salutations on all three points of the Triangle of the Art: Light, Life and Love! Huzzah!



_
I just saw this post, most wish and Beloved Holy One! Many thanks...

And please, by all means, pass my warm and loving thoughts to those in the Bunny Circle. And an kiss to the astral Abacus!

I feel all warm and squishy in my nether regions now!_


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 7, 2006)

Obesus said:


> I must needs post more to the "Tantric Teaching Thread" on the BHM board, which explains the basic framework of what I am talking about. The basic problem is that however hard you try, you just can't put extremely altered states of awareness into words, so metaphor and specialist terminology are hard to avoid...hence, my love for doing art, music and film as alternative ways to teach about the High Places and Pregnant Voidnesses! :bow:
> Ooops! I think the Correlationistas have arrived! Must correlate! Hugs!
> Oh, that reminds me, the Kashmiri Tantrics developed their own highly specialized language, the "Sandhyabhasya", which means "Twilight Language" in Sanskrit, entirely in order to discuss extremily subtle and hard to describe states of Samadhi...like, right on! Kewl and useful!


_

Dearest Holy One...some things are simply not meant to be framed with words. I find myself quite often being held enrapt by a sight, a sound...a fragrance or spirit. And while fully understanding of what I am sensing, I cannot grasp the words to express said experience.

I envy you your way with words. 'Tis a gift I have yet to master myself._


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Yanno, I'd do the whole board.


yes, im finally included in something!!! i feel so loved!! :wubu: 

all joking aside, i cant think of anybody im actually crushing on. guess i need to hang out here more.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 7, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> yes, im finally included in something!!! i feel so loved!! :wubu:
> 
> all joking aside, i cant think of anybody im actually crushing on. guess i need to hang out here more.


Posting on an internet board and not having a crush on someone there?

That's just _unhealthy!_

Seriously, you need to lock your doors, turn off your lights, and spend less time offline.

Get rid of a _life_, man.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh, I'll admit: I have a bad ass girl crush on Elle. <3


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 8, 2006)

WOO HOOmakeout session with Buffie and I don't have to buy her dinner first!!!!! Life is good. 

How much money do you think we cold make from the pics Buf???:wubu: 




Buffie said:


> I'd make out with just about any one of y'all... especially if you bought me dinner and cocktails first... and maybe took me to a movie. And some of you could even skip the movie! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2006)

ValentineBBW :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2006)

Sweet Tooth :wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Loverlyone :wubu:


 
Aww, the fact that I got a mention from one of the nicest guys on the board leaves me feeling all warm and....er...well...fuzzy!! :wubu:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 8, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> No one crushed on me either.



I'm always crushing on you. 

You're the only one that wouldn't be scared by it.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, I'll admit: I have a bad ass girl crush on Elle. <3




By which I mean, pretty much every woman on this board has a girl crush on Elle.

Also AFG, Ivy, and Lemmink.


----------



## Regular Bill (Dec 8, 2006)

I thought about writing down all of the ladies who I have or had a crush on, but I found that space is limited. So,It's easier to tell you I have a crush on all of the ladies, past and present, who have made and continue to make all of the forums a place I want to be.  


Bill


----------



## Obesus (Dec 8, 2006)

When the stars are right, and were you called by destiny for a moment to the City of Saint Francis, there would be a tour of the places in the City where simply standing on the sidewalk and listening to the traffic brings instantaneous Satori...there would be miraculous interventions and gardens from another planet on Cathedral Hill, then Dinner at Max's Opera Cafe...before a stellar performance of Mozart's "Die Zauberfloete"....then, standing on Twin Peaks under the starry skies whilst Orion whirls above, overlooking 49 square miles of the most perplexing and magical place on the Planet. After that, words would but to fail me and I imagine I might have recourse to Dante's "Vita Nuova" for help in my tongue-tied-ness! 
This would be my humble and insignificant offering...



activistfatgirl said:


> Obesus, your response to mine propels this thread into infamy in my lil world. What more do we need?


----------



## Obesus (Dec 8, 2006)

I feel the presence of great beneficent lights, moving over dark seas in the aetheric realms...She sends her blessings to you and by the Fifty Names of Marduk, my magia will be there with you to protect and warm you! My friends in the Temple of Sophia, bunny and pup alike, smile and send you most high and unconditional regard! The Stella Mare...the Silver Star of the Sea...follows a spiral dance to the Core and brings Nuit and Hadith together!
Blessed be! :bow: 
Hugs from the Obe-wan-kenobi



MoonGoddess said:


> _
> I just saw this post, most wish and Beloved Holy One! Many thanks...
> 
> And please, by all means, pass my warm and loving thoughts to those in the Bunny Circle. And an kiss to the astral Abacus!
> ...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 8, 2006)

You words bring pleasure to the ears, for you speak most truly....I think I always knew that no book in the World held the answers, but I suppose I imagined that some mysterious pattern of books might bring the key...imagine my surprise when I discovered that it is uttermost silence and sightlessness that holds it all! Someday it would be sweet to share such a moment with you....so mote it be! :bow: 



MoonGoddess said:


> _
> 
> Dearest Holy One...some things are simply not meant to be framed with words. I find myself quite often being held enrapt by a sight, a sound...a fragrance or spirit. And while fully understanding of what I am sensing, I cannot grasp the words to express said experience.
> 
> I envy you your way with words. 'Tis a gift I have yet to master myself._


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 8, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm always crushing on you.
> 
> You're the only one that wouldn't be scared by it.



_
Oh...thank you darling Jack! You know how I feel about you too. :kiss2: And you are not the least bit scary! And here is a bit of Dr. Girlfriend for you._


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> ValentineBBW :wubu:




Right back at ya Fuzzy:wubu: If it wasn't for your Mrs......

It's tough to list all the crushes but I can easily say *everyone* who I met in Vegas, I am definitely crushing on

Also in no particular order:

Jamie
Carrie
Jay
NYSquashee
Tina
Jes
Mini
Swamptoad
Eightyseven
TSL


----------



## Tina (Dec 8, 2006)

Beautiful Valentine: :kiss2: Thank you. :kiss2:


----------



## Buffie (Dec 8, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> WOO HOOmakeout session with Buffie and I don't have to buy her dinner first!!!!! Life is good.
> 
> How much money do you think we cold make from the pics Buf???:wubu:



Silly girl... you could skip the _movie_. Dinner is required. I'm easy, not crazy! LOL 

My friend at work has a secret crush and she refuses to tell me who he is. How can I be judgmental of her opinion unless she tells me a name?! Not fair!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> By which I mean, pretty much every woman on this board has a girl crush on Elle.
> 
> Also AFG, Ivy, and Lemmink.



Well, if I was actually capable of girl crushes at all, I think I could have one on AFG- and maybe supersoup at some point..... *shrugs*
oh, maybe mossystate, too? 

hell, dont be scared ladies- I only e-stalk NFA at this point


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 8, 2006)

Dear everyone with a cyber crush on me--

Misty has my address. I haven't asked her permission yet, but I do want you to know that you can buy my love, and I'm a cheap date at that! Amazon also has my address.

Do what you will with that information.

Sincerely,

AFG

P.S. Big hugs to everyone, I've been feelin' pretty blah these days, nice little pick-me-up to see those three letters

P.P.S. I'm kidding.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 8, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Also in no particular order:
> 
> Jamie
> Carrie



You say that, but I'm second!! Second in a list of kickass people, woohooo!! Yay me!!!  

I mean, umm. Thank you for the lovely compliment, Val. The feeling is entirely mutual. 



P.S. SECOND!!!!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 8, 2006)

Carrie said:


> P.S. SECOND!!!!!!!



God, I love you. If you ever wake up gay, call me. I like goats too.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 8, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Silly girl... you could skip the _movie_. Dinner is required. I'm easy, not crazy! LOL



Oh OK - see I'm just easy.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 8, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> God, I love you. If you ever wake up gay, call me. I like goats too.



I love you, too, and I'm frequently tempted to wake up gay, so this is good to know, as you are indeed hotter than a thousand Saharan suns and far less likely to burn my bare ass.

Or am I wrong about that last part?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 8, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I love you, too, and I'm frequently tempted to wake up gay, so this is good to know, as you are indeed hotter than a thousand Saharan suns and far less likely to burn my bare ass.
> 
> Or am I wrong about that last part?



Depends on whether or not you get to me in time to stop that order I keep meaning to make to Sandie's leather whip and chain catalog.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 8, 2006)

For everyone like me that no one's crushing on, I have discovered the secret: post in this thread with crushes on someone else. It's less like whining and more like clearing your throat right next to people in a conversation you want to join.

So, Girl crushes:
Carrie (FIRST!)
AnnMarie
ActivistFatGirl
BigBeautifulMe
Lilly

Boy crushes, Dutch division:
JayWestCoast (all the Clubhouse girlies know what I mean)
Freethinker
FAJohnny

Boy crushes, all other ethnicities:
Zagnut
Placebo


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> For everyone like me that no one's crushing on, I have discovered the secret: post in this thread with crushes on someone else. It's less like whining and more like clearing your throat right next to people in a conversation you want to join.
> 
> So, Girl crushes:
> Carrie (FIRST!)
> ...


eg - I am SO flattered! I think you're flabulous yourself! 

All these girly crushes on me, and one very, very flattering guy crush. 

I feel pretty, oh so pretty.... :batting:


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 9, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> eg - I am SO flattered! I think you're flabulous yourself!
> 
> All these girly crushes on me, and one very, very flattering guy crush.
> 
> I feel pretty, oh so pretty.... :batting:



Your not just pretty...your H-O-T...HOT, HOT, HOT!!!

Oh those dimples...love dimples!

:smitten: 

Rachael


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You say that, but I'm second!! Second in a list of kickass people, woohooo!! Yay me!!!
> 
> I mean, umm. Thank you for the lovely compliment, Val. The feeling is entirely mutual.
> 
> ...



LOL

And this possibly backs up why you are second*, you crack me up  

*non specific order folks, non specific


----------



## Carrie (Dec 9, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> *non specific order folks, non specific


 .


----------



## Carrie (Dec 9, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> So, Girl crushes:
> Carrie (FIRST!)



She thinks I'm cuuuuute! She thinks I'm cuuuuuuuuuute! :blush::wubu:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 9, 2006)

There are a number of women here I would have a crush on if I wasn't already in love with someone (that would be you, TSL :smitten. My list would include (but not be limited to): 

Echoes 
AnnMarie 
MoonGoddess 
missaf


----------



## mejix (Dec 9, 2006)

after 12 pages the word "crush" now means something completely different. yesterday in the chat room people were saying things like "oh i have a crush on your new sweater" and "oh i have a crush on chili bean soup" or "i have a crush on that tv show". 

the worst was when i asked someone if she was coming back she said "sure i would have a crush on coming back" by which she meant "sure why not? it could be worse"





*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> For everyone like me that no one's crushing on, I have discovered the secret: post in this thread with crushes on someone else. It's less like whining and more like clearing your throat right next to people in a conversation you want to join.
> 
> So, Girl crushes:
> Carrie (FIRST!)
> ...



Wha?? I thought FAJohnny was German. Shows how much I pay attention. I'm pleased to see that I made your list EG. And I'm not even Dutch!  The feeling is well mutual. :wubu:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 9, 2006)

mejix said:


> after 12 pages the word "crush" now means something completely different. yesterday in the chat room people were saying things like "oh i have a crush on your new sweater" and "oh i have a crush on chili bean soup" or "i have a crush on that tv show".
> 
> the worst was when i asked someone if she was coming back she said "sure i would have a crush on coming back" by which she meant "sure why not? it could be worse"
> 
> ...



LOLOLOL!!! omg I don't care what you are or who you are, but I Sooooo have a crush on you now!


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 9, 2006)

I think i will have a crush on myself, cause you know its all about the self loving these days  :kiss2:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 9, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> For everyone like me that no one's crushing on, I have discovered the secret: post in this thread with crushes on someone else. It's less like whining and more like clearing your throat right next to people in a conversation you want to join.
> 
> So, Girl crushes:
> Carrie (FIRST!)
> ...



Hu? They may have some Dutch blood running through their veines. But I think GPL and me are the only two real Dutch guys around here?

Anyway, a threat with a BIG smile.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOLOLOL!!! omg I don't care what you are or who you are, but I Sooooo have a crush on you now!



Oh yeah, Im going to do that "girl crush" thing on Katy (Ruby Ripples) now, too.
She seems to be as beautiful on the inside as she is on the outside


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 9, 2006)

Ryan said:


> There are a number of women here I would have a crush on if I wasn't already in love with someone (that would be you, TSL :smitten. My list would include (but not be limited to):
> 
> Echoes
> AnnMarie
> ...




_Awww...thanks Ryan! You are pretty crushable too, and I am truly happy that you and TSL are so in love._


----------



## Emma (Dec 9, 2006)

It's threads like this that remind me how much I don't fit in round here. lol No I'm not fishing, someone call me the Waaaahbulence lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It's threads like this that remind me how much I don't fit in round here. lol No I'm not fishing, someone call me the Waaaahbulence lol


What makes you think you don't fit in here?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 9, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It's threads like this that remind me how much I don't fit in round here. lol No I'm not fishing, someone call me the Waaaahbulence lol



You fit in well with the dozen or so other people who were complaining about not being named.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 9, 2006)

Ryan said:


> There are a number of women here I would have a crush on if I wasn't already in love with someone (that would be you, TSL :smitten. My list would include (but not be limited to):
> 
> Echoes
> AnnMarie
> ...



You picked a really good list actually. I'd throw in Carrie and Maire for good measure, but that's me. But, you know, I'll always keep you around, if for nothing else but the fart jokes and the political jargon.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You fit in well with the dozen or so other people who were complaining about not being named.



Maybe I'm missing a whole tedious board backstory here (kinda hope so--and please, don't fill me in), but I just have to ask, as one of the (way more than a dozen) not named, was that intended to read as mean as it did? As if it's good to both be named and be gloaty about those who weren't? (Hope I'm misreading something here...)

Yeah, I'm sorry I opened my mouth--I already feel stupid for doing so, or caring at all about this whole thread, but what the hell. I'm human. And single. 

On a related note: go Eclectic Girl! I think that's much the best way to handle this situation . Nineteen thousand times better than what I said. And for that, you're goin on my crush list. I've met you, whether or not you remember it (Kristie & Roy's wedding!), and it's merited!

Trying to forget I wrote this--actually I feel better for doing so. Can't stop giggling. Heheheheh! Gawd. High school never ends. Happy Saturday night, y'all!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 10, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> On a related note: go Eclectic Girl! I think that's much the best way to handle this situation . Nineteen thousand times better than what I said. And for that, you're goin on my crush list. I've met you, whether or not you remember it (Kristie & Roy's wedding!), and it's merited!



Oh my God! That's why your profile pic looked so familiar! And you're in Chicago, too, which means you have no excuse not to come to at least one night of the NAAFA convention next year. Besides, I'm *really* hoping to book Kristie & Roy's band for the Saturday Grand Ball.

Oh, and I'm crushin' right back atcha!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 10, 2006)

liz: it seems pretty plain to me that blackjack wasn't being mean at all, but rather pointing out that em's post _does _in fact 'fit in' with several others in this thread, commenting on not being crushed upon. see? and she was saying how she _didn't_ fit in.
viola! mildly humorous irony!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey! You OK over there in that Englandy type place over there where you are at! I have to admit a (gulp) weakness for Gothy folks of size....and there have been, (ahem) moments when I (gulp) noticed you....oh, heck, ya, it's a crushvilles kinda' situation... if you are ever over here in Frisco, I take you out to GlasHaus and DNA Lounge and maybe even....the Power Exchange! Ooooooh, I am in trouble now! :smitten: 



CurvyEm said:


> It's threads like this that remind me how much I don't fit in round here. lol No I'm not fishing, someone call me the Waaaahbulence lol


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You fit in well with the dozen or so other people who were complaining about not being named.



Yay!  Thank god, for a moment there I was feeling a bit left out!


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Hey! You OK over there in that Englandy type place over there where you are at! I have to admit a (gulp) weakness for Gothy folks of size....and there have been, (ahem) moments when I (gulp) noticed you....oh, heck, ya, it's a crushvilles kinda' situation... if you are ever over here in Frisco, I take you out to GlasHaus and DNA Lounge and maybe even....the Power Exchange! Ooooooh, I am in trouble now! :smitten:



Mwahahah! Yay. Well if I'm ever over there I'll take you up on that ;-)


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm not moaning about it to be honest, I know not everyone can be remembered in these thread things.


----------



## lyonheart535 (Dec 10, 2006)

i am new to these forums and so far all the lovely ladies i have seen or "talked " to are worthy of having a crush, all are geogouse and beautiful, all are real wome n.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 10, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> Maybe I'm missing a whole tedious board backstory here (kinda hope so--and please, don't fill me in), but I just have to ask, as one of the (way more than a dozen) not named, was that intended to read as mean as it did? As if it's good to both be named and be gloaty about those who weren't? (Hope I'm misreading something here...)
> 
> Yeah, I'm sorry I opened my mouth--I already feel stupid for doing so, or caring at all about this whole thread, but what the hell. I'm human. And single.



I agree Blackjack wasn't being mean, just pointing out a fact in his own kinda smartass way, but that's him, ya know?  That being said, I understand where you're coming from. These threads ALWAYS make me cringe and kinda take me back to high school and the days when I made every effort to remain invisible, but at the same time hoped someone would pull me out of that and make me feel a part of something.. Anyway, Ripley put me on her list and I felt _ridiculously_ pleased... and Fuzzy too! 

Everyone who says these things mean nothing are always the people on 90% of the lists! Oh.. and I'm not talking about the guy/girl crushes.. those are pretty meaningless to me. Yes, I need therapy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 10, 2006)

indy500tchr said:


> Damn that leaves me out!!! No Secret Santa gift for me then huh?



How about a nice card instead?  




babyjeep21 said:


> Placebo :wubu:
> 
> And if I was into girls....
> 
> ...




Darn that Placebo for always getting in my way!


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm not moaning about it to be honest, I know not everyone can be remembered in these thread things.



Yo Em, i'll fess up, I've been crushin on ya, never really got a chance to talk to ya but physically u are my perfect girl ^_-. O, and the new pics you posted, gorgeous


----------



## Obesus (Dec 10, 2006)

I am thinking that if that were to ever happy, I must needs introduce you to the infamous Mr. Crispy Pickles, from Veronica Lipgloss and the Evil Eyes...our sadly lamented top-flight Neo-Goth-Glitter-Sleaze Rock band...ach! Maybe even the Coachwhips...oooh...I am thinking there is some pretty perky musical stuff going on 'round these parts! I will pray to my strange Alien gods from another Universe that this might come to pass! I might even buy a lottery ticket!  



CurvyEm said:


> Mwahahah! Yay. Well if I'm ever over there I'll take you up on that ;-)


----------



## VideoGamer (Dec 10, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> For everyone like me that no one's crushing on, I have discovered the secret: post in this thread with crushes on someone else. It's less like whining and more like clearing your throat right next to people in a conversation you want to join.



I have another solution to the un-loved crowd: we can have an adopt-a-crush program. Pretty self-explanatory, you just find some neglected poster and commit to each other, sort of like bringing a friend to the prom when you couldn't get a date.

There's another way to make yourself feel good: lots of the people who've been crushed on are, well....look twice at those pics. They're not always the aesthetics you want to be associated with, ya know?


----------



## Carrie (Dec 10, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> There's another way to make yourself feel good: lots of the people who've been crushed on are, well....look twice at those pics. They're not always the aesthetics you want to be associated with, ya know?



Why does it not surprise me that judging other people unattractive makes you feel good? 

You're an intelligent, articulate, and witty man, VG. You have interesting things to say, and a creative mind. I've even seen pics of you, and you're an attractive man, as well. However, those positive qualities are consistently overshadowed by your superior and scornful attitude, and jackass, hateful remarks like this one. 

I think you actually care that you're not on this list - your post makes that pretty clear. And y'know what? I don't blame you. It hurts to feel excluded, and these lists are bound to do that, unfortunately. But I will tell you with absolute certainty that if you would leave the scorn and derision and general meanness and pettiness at the virtual door when you come here, you would have many women crushing on you, anonymously and openly. 

Like I said, I think you have some genuinely good qualities. For some reason, though, you work hard to make it very, very difficult to see anything about you but the bad stuff.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 10, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Why does it not surprise me that judging other people unattractive makes you feel good?
> 
> You're an intelligent, articulate, and witty man, VG. You have interesting things to say, and a creative mind. I've even seen pics of you, and you're an attractive man, as well. However, those positive qualities are consistently overshadowed by your superior and scornful attitude, and jackass, hateful remarks like this one.
> 
> ...


(eye hart ewe)


----------



## VideoGamer (Dec 10, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Why does it not surprise me that judging other people unattractive makes you feel good?
> 
> You're an intelligent, articulate, and witty man, VG. You have interesting things to say, and a creative mind. I've even seen pics of you, and you're an attractive man, as well. However, those positive qualities are consistently overshadowed by your superior and scornful attitude, and jackass, hateful remarks like this one.
> 
> ...



Can I count that as a crush?

Kidding. 

Hey, I think that there's enough artificially inflated ego around here that it's not so bad to deflate it a little bit, that's all.

(And for the record, it's really sexy to be deconstructed and complimented simultaneously. So thanks.)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 10, 2006)

1. Okay, what y'all (elle, TFG) said makes sense--for some reason when I was looking at BJ's comment I just couldn't parse it out any other way. More testimony to the power of the 1) written word to be misinterpreted 2) a lack of sleep to skew things further and 3) one's state of mind to skew things beyond recognition! I guess. Good golly. My serious apologies for stirring things up--which I try hard not to do, esp. when not merited! Sorry about that.

2. Weehheee Eclecticgirl! Very fun to think I might get to see you again in Chicago--this is going to be fun .

Peace out, y'all --


----------



## Carrie (Dec 10, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> Can I count that as a crush?
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> ...



See? Now that's what I'm talkin' about. This made me laugh, and I didn't roll my eyes or mutter obscenities even once while reading it. Yay you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a crush on this board.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I have a crush on this board.



I could crush this board. Oh, wait, that's more of a confession, really.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Boteroesque Babe  (Wish she'd come back)



Me too! This is high on my Christmas list. This place simply isn't the same without her. I miss her.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, elle and TFG pretty much nailed it. It's not so much that I was trying to be mean to anyone, and I coulda phrased it nicer I suppose, but it was 11 at night and I was tired as hell and didn't much give a damn.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You picked a really good list actually. I'd throw in Carrie and Maire for good measure, but that's me. But, you know, I'll always keep you around, if for nothing else but the fart jokes and the political jargon.



You should definitely stick around, even if you started to hate me. My fart jokes and political commentary may land me a spot on TV someday. Like on _COPS_, for example. :doh:


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

Make sure you have the requisite wife-beater t-shirt and pit bull. Oh, and always keep a can of beer handiy in the fridge, too, for such an auspicious, televised visit, okay?

I wanna see the McCarthy-like grilling of the kitties. That is high on my list.


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Yo Em, i'll fess up, I've been crushin on ya, never really got a chance to talk to ya but physically u are my perfect girl ^_-. O, and the new pics you posted, gorgeous



Well that means a lot coming from the hottest guy here   :wubu:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> Make sure you have the requisite wife-beater t-shirt and pit bull. Oh, and always keep a can of beer handiy in the fridge, too, for such an auspicious, televised visit, okay?
> 
> I wanna see the McCarthy-like grilling of the kitties. That is high on my list.



Unfortunately the apartment complex we live in only allows two pets...and we already have two cats. On the bright side, TSL's cat is meaner than any pit bull I've ever met.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey, I want to see some of those pics of VG that Carrie mentioned.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 10, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Why does it not surprise me that judging other people unattractive makes you feel good?
> 
> You're an intelligent, articulate, and witty man, VG. You have interesting things to say, and a creative mind. I've even seen pics of you, and you're an attractive man, as well. However, those positive qualities are consistently overshadowed by your superior and scornful attitude, and jackass, hateful remarks like this one.
> 
> ...



And that, ladies and gents, is why she's FIRST!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Dec 10, 2006)

How have I missed this whole thread until now. I just am not on top of things I swear. There are too many lovely men and women on here who are crushworthy. *hugs to you all*
Stacey
Was that taking the cowards way out?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's how I think it works, Dreamer72fem. I don't understand either, I think is a high school thing, but it has been 20 years, here it goes.

Now you've been crushed. 

View attachment crush.jpg


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Unfortunately the apartment complex we live in only allows two pets...and we already have two cats. On the bright side, TSL's cat is meaner than any pit bull I've ever met.



Well, the cat might do. Just be sure to get it a nice spiked leather and metal collar.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 10, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> I have another solution to the un-loved crowd: we can have an adopt-a-crush program. Pretty self-explanatory, you just find some neglected poster and commit to each other, sort of like bringing a friend to the prom when you couldn't get a date.
> 
> There's another way to make yourself feel good: lots of the people who've been crushed on are, well....look twice at those pics. They're not always the aesthetics you want to be associated with, ya know?


You must have the your internet browser's Ugly Stick filter turned on, dude, cause I haven't seen anyone less than gorgeous on this site, let alone this thread, at all.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 10, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Here's how I think it works, Dreamer72fem. I don't understand either. . . .


Actually, it was clearly a squashing thread. Can you believe the poor reading comprehension around here?


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Well that means a lot coming from the hottest guy here   :wubu:



Awwww, thanx alot cutie, :wubu: that means alot coming from you to. But lets be honest, JayWestCoast is hotter then me (not by much though lol)


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Awwww, thanx alot cutie, :wubu: that means alot coming from you to. But lets be honest, JayWestCoast is hotter then me (not by much though lol)



You've got dark hair and dreads. So my type. :smitten:


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> You've got dark hair and dreads. So my type. :smitten:



Gotta love the dark knottiness ^_-. Goes with the whole tall dark and handsome look... if only I was tall lol. You dig tats and piercings to?


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 10, 2006)

I crush on myself every time I look in the mirror. I also have a crush on Nick ohhhh I want to make baby with him one day yummy he's my honey


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Gotta love the dark knottiness ^_-. Goes with the whole tall dark and handsome look... if only I was tall lol. You dig tats and piercings to?



Oh yes! So now if you can stop being zillions of miles away from me then you'll be my ideal guy.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Oh yes! So now if you can stop being zillions of miles away from me then you'll be my ideal guy.



I live for road trips, i'm willing to pull some international travel on a whim. When ya want me to show up?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 10, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Darn that Placebo for always getting in my way!



Aww.... Poor Nancy. I can't help it, he's just so cute and sweet. He's gotta be number one on my list.


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I live for road trips, i'm willing to pull some international travel on a whim. When ya want me to show up?



Tuesday. With pizza. :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Tuesday. With pizza. :smitten: :smitten:



pepperoni, ham, mushrooms, ground beef, sausage and double jalapenos, right? Any thing else you want, told ya I spoil people  ... and you, well i'd have to make some of my own fun for ya.


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> pepperoni, ham, mushrooms, ground beef, sausage and double jalapenos, right? Any thing else you want, told ya I spoil people  ... and you, well i'd have to make some of my own fun for ya.



The pizza is spot on  Maybe a chocolate milkshake? ;-) Fun is always.. err.. fun!


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> The pizza is spot on  Maybe a chocolate milkshake? ;-) Fun is always.. err.. fun!



dutch or regular chocolate? I could always show up w/ both  And you have never had fun like this boy makes ^_-


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 10, 2006)

Ryan said:


> There are a number of women here I would have a crush on if I wasn't already in love with someone (that would be you, TSL :smitten. My list would include (but not be limited to):
> 
> Echoes
> AnnMarie
> ...



Awwww..... I got crushed by smart boy!!!!! 

I will live on this high for at least the next 5-10 mins.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 11, 2006)

Its nice to be uncrushable I guess in some weird way


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 11, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Placebo :wubu:
> 
> And if I was into girls....
> 
> ...




*sigh* roomie doesn't think I am cute. Which really makes me wonder why she always is smacking my butt.


----------



## Zagnut (Dec 11, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> For everyone like me that no one's crushing on, I have discovered the secret: post in this thread with crushes on someone else. It's less like whining and more like clearing your throat right next to people in a conversation you want to join.
> 
> So, Girl crushes:
> Carrie (FIRST!)
> ...



Wow, thank you!

Actually, I am part Dutch, but not a whole lot!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 12, 2006)

indy500tchr said:


> *sigh* roomie doesn't think I am cute. Which really makes me wonder why she always is smacking my butt.




I see you all the time... Gee, let me fantasize once in awhile!


----------



## lyonheart535 (Dec 12, 2006)

green eyed fairy you are definatly "crushworth"... sweety palms, weak in the knees, tongue-tied kinda crush.have mercy i am but a mere human.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 12, 2006)

Bigwideland :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 12, 2006)

lyonheart535 said:


> green eyed fairy you are definatly "crushworth"... sweety palms, weak in the knees, tongue-tied kinda crush.have mercy i am but a mere human.




If you could see me now and the big doofy grin on my face.....You made my day. Thanks so much - you seem like a really nice human  :kiss2: :wubu: 

Btw, I read your profile and thought I would add that I am third generation American from Scottish and English immigrants. I am a descendent of the "House of Gordon" if that means anything to you. 
Oh my..... I feel a new thread coming on


----------



## lyonheart535 (Dec 12, 2006)

i am very nice but i am humbled by you . thank you for living among us"mortals" so we may know what real beauty is.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 12, 2006)

I am so in awe of the love and admiration flowing through and from this board. It just makes me giddy. :happy: 

Lyonheart and Green Eyes
Carrie and AFG.

It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

Awww Cutey. I have to admit I'm not feeling the warm fuzzies anymore. Now I feel defensive, like I should be guilty that I've been mentioned. Yucky!

Thus, I shall flirt back with you via PM instead!)


----------



## chubscout (Dec 13, 2006)

There are a lot of great women on these boards. I few I would like to mention are CurvyEm, Rebecca, and Green Eyed Fairy who all help keep the Weight Board interesting. LillyBBW has such a rappier wit - nothing more attractive than a smart, witty lady.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2006)

She has a rap-music like wit?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 14, 2006)

It took me a few days to decide to post my crushes, so here they go:

JoyJoy
rainyday
Sandie S-R

Those I haven't seen here in a while:

BBWMoon
Echoes


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 14, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> It took me a few days to decide to post my crushes, so here they go:
> 
> JoyJoy
> rainyday
> ...



I was going to wait a few days too... however...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I was going to wait a few days too... however...


Post away, brother Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 14, 2006)

But I did. And I hijacked the thread. And everyone's name I didn't post lynched me in Chat. ( /picking off feathers )


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> But I did. And I hijacked the thread. And everyone's name I didn't post lynched me in Chat. ( /picking off feathers )


Oh, that's right.

I told ya, "Everyone here but the dudes" would have had you covered.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks, Screaming. That was fun to open and find tonight, and I wish Allie would pop back in more too. I met her in Vegas and she's a sweetheart. Thanks to the girl crushers up thread too. :wubu:


----------



## chubscout (Dec 14, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> She has a rap-music like wit?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.



Woops. It should be rapier, as in razor sharp. I hear she has a great singing voice too.


----------



## chubscout (Dec 14, 2006)

indy500tchr said:


> *sigh* roomie doesn't think I am cute. Which really makes me wonder why she always is smacking my butt.



Who cares what she thinks. I think you are really cute. And a fellow racing fan too. What's not to like there? :kiss2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2006)

I know what rapier means. It's just that, as an English major, I occasionally can't resist giving people a hard time when they make amusing errors.   I honestly read that as "rappier," which seems as though it should mean "more rap like." It made me giggle.

If you're going to make an error, make it a cute one!


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> But I did. And I hijacked the thread. And everyone's name I didn't post lynched me in Chat. ( /picking off feathers )


I did not lynch you in chat I simply kicked you in the shin( I would have kicked you somewhere else but thats as high as I can lift my leg)J/k.
I got a pm from my main crush and thts all that matters to me:smitten:


----------



## chubscout (Dec 14, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know what rapier means. It's just that, as an English major, I occasionally can't resist giving people a hard time when they make amusing errors.   I honestly read that as "rappier," which seems as though it should mean "more rap like." It made me giggle.
> 
> If you're going to make an error, make it a cute one!



A cute error. I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2006)

chubscout said:


> There are a lot of great women on these boards. I few I would like to mention are CurvyEm, Rebecca, and Green Eyed Fairy who all help keep the Weight Board interesting. LillyBBW has such a rappier wit - nothing more attractive than a smart, witty lady.



Awwww thanks so much, you hot thang  




Keep posting pics to make the board interesting yourself


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 15, 2006)

chubscout said:


> There are a lot of great women on these boards. I few I would like to mention are CurvyEm, Rebecca, and Green Eyed Fairy who all help keep the Weight Board interesting. LillyBBW has such a rappier wit - nothing more attractive than a smart, witty lady.



I don't know what made me look in here but I'm glad I did. Thanks so much chubscout, you've made my day. :wubu:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 26, 2006)

Sasha, don't you understand that what I say is true?
I just want you to know I have a major crush on you.
I'd take you to Las Vegas, and do the things you wanna do.
I'd even have Wayne Newton dedicate a song to you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^I notice you hail from Saskatoon- you don't happen to go to the University there, do you, Canadian?


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

BBWMODEL.... :wubu: She gives me a great challenge in the last letter of the song game... LOL!


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 26, 2006)

Since I'm new here, I don't know who I have crushes on yet, but ya know, there's always the send me nekkid pics of yourself thing you could do to sway my vote.

/I keed


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Actor4hire said:


> BBWMODEL.... :wubu: She gives me a great challenge in the last letter of the song game... LOL!



And you know the feeling is mutual!

:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 27, 2006)

Canadian said:


> Sasha, don't you understand that what I say is true?
> I just want you to know I have a major crush on you.
> I'd take you to Las Vegas, and do the things you wanna do.
> I'd even have Wayne Newton dedicate a song to you.



Canadian! Your way with words! lol


----------



## eightyseven (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh, such a happy thread this is... there's just so much love! Too cute.

Big hugs to all who've "crushed" me... you all are wonderful!

I'm going to throw myself into the ring here and admit to a few crushes myself... BigCutieSasha, SouperSoup, BBWModel, AFG, Lilly, BigBeautifulMe, MisticalMisty, This1Yankee.

Also, there's a group of ladies who I just think are generally freakin' awesome/beautiful/talented/fantastic (because we don't have a thread for this kind of shout-out so I'm adding it here... mmkay?) and make my day on a consistent basis... Tina, AnnMarie, JoyJoy, Carrie, Moonvine, Ripley.


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Oh, such a happy thread this is... there's just so much love! Too cute.
> 
> Big hugs to all who've "crushed" me... you all are wonderful!
> 
> ...



Awwww...thanks Ben! I got two words for ya:

GO BLUE!!!!!

:kiss2: 

Rachael


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 7, 2007)

okay, I don't remember whether a crush is because you know the person to some degree, or if it is just a physical attraction thing, or whatever...but based on what I've read so far...and what I've seen so far...I'd have to say my crushes are...in alphabetical order...I think...

Alexis
Allyhants
Asshley<--definitely had that one for a while
Avida Juda
Babyjeep
BBWGwen
BBWTexan
Sasha (bigcutie)
dtrife
estrata (I love your comics!!)
fatandproud (yar!)
Ivy
Jessi
KaliCurves
Kenzie
Laina
LynzeeMoon
MsGreenLantern (I <3 comic book names, plus she has incredibly eyes)
Pink
Plumpprincess (what is with me and big butts anyway?)
StrawberryShortcake
Tarella
Taylor (who looks very similar to my friend's wife:blink
This1Yankee
Velvet (incredible TV interview, lovely personality from the limited amount I know)
Vivica

And that's all I can remember off the top of my head from my lurking and such. Wow...that's a long list... maybe one of them will reciprocate... 

Later


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2007)

i have an impossible crush on a.f.g.

now everyone knows. we're running off together.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i have an impossible crush on a.f.g.
> 
> now everyone knows. we're running off together.



yeah, 8 years age difference + a couple thousand miles + limited computer access + a cute face + general greatness = impossible crush :wubu:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> yeah, 8 years age difference + a couple thousand miles + limited computer access + a cute face + general greatness = impossible crush :wubu:



:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i have an impossible crush on a.f.g.
> 
> now everyone knows. we're running off together.




I already called her as MY crush.... so back off guy!


----------



## Leonard (Jan 7, 2007)

I've gotsa a crush on This1Yankee. Is that so wrong?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 7, 2007)

Leonard LePage said:


> I've gotsa a crush on This1Yankee. Is that so wrong?



psh no way, she's a sexpot.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I already called her as MY crush.... so back off guy!



now now, i got an A in sharing in kindergarten.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> now now, i got an A in sharing in kindergarten.



Whoa, AFG, you're in high demand all over the boards!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2007)

i don't mind sharing. heck, i'd give her up entirely if that's what made her truly happy. :wubu:

on second thought, the cornyness of this statement has reached critical levels.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i don't mind sharing. heck, i'd give her up entirely if that's what made her truly happy. :wubu:
> 
> on second thought, the cornyness of this statement has reached critical levels.



But... but... Aww!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 7, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i don't mind sharing. heck, i'd give her up entirely if that's what made her truly happy. :wubu:
> 
> on second thought, the cornyness of this statement has reached critical levels.



well aren't you sweet!!!! 

on a side note, i just noticed the picture of you and the soda cans somewhere on here recently, and whoa dude. i can't even fit my hand all the way around one can, let alone do that. 

<---- amazed.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Whoa, AFG, you're in high demand all over the boards!



i'm like a star, i'm bound to burn out soon enough.


mfdoom: stop it! people are staring!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> well aren't you sweet!!!!
> 
> on a side note, i just noticed the picture of you and the soda cans somewhere on here recently, and whoa dude. i can't even fit my hand all the way around one can, let alone do that.
> 
> <---- amazed.



haha, thanks for the compliment. <3

it's really easy for me. i have really weirdly long fingers and toes, and my whole body is naturally flexible. I can ALMOST grab a can with my foot. that scares a lot of people.



activistfatgirl said:


> i'm like a star, i'm bound to burn out soon enough.
> 
> 
> mfdoom: stop it! people are staring!



baby, if you're like a star then you're not going to burn out for a few billion years. and when you do, i'll happily be sucked into the vacuum-like black hole you create within this dimensional plane.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 7, 2007)

no one likes me guess i'm uncrushable oh well


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^I would just use you for your dimples and Joisey accent so it's best if I avoid you.......


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 7, 2007)

well thank you it's nice to be semi crushed lol


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> baby, if you're like a star then you're not going to burn out for a few billion years. and when you do, i'll happily be sucked into the vacuum-like black hole you create within this dimensional plane.



...Yeah, that's not creepy.

Hilarious, though.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 8, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> ...Yeah, that's not creepy.
> 
> Hilarious, though.



Oh Please... We live for the creepy things around here.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 8, 2007)

plus i was trying to embarrass the completely unflappable afg. hopefully i at least got an e-blush.


----------



## djewell (Jan 8, 2007)

LADIES
jes (where the hell is she anyway?)

TSL-curses, foiled again lol

afg 

annmarie

tina

THEORETICAL GUY CRUSHES
Jaywestcoast-because apparently hes in right now

conrad. i have a thing for swiss dudes


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jan 8, 2007)

Uberaris because... well duh. :wubu: 

Lots of girl crushes I'll do absolutely nothing about.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 9, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> Uberaris because... well duh. :wubu:
> 
> Lots of girl crushes I'll do absolutely nothing about.



I second that duh!!!

:smitten:


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 9, 2007)

well.. since i've never posted, I guess it's about time. 
it's not a secret to the guy cuz I've already told him.. but yes I have a secret crush...so i guess it's just a secret to everyone else hehe


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 9, 2007)

so what does a guy got to do to make one of you beautiful ladies list lol


----------



## swordchick (Jan 9, 2007)

There is one guy in here who really floats my boat. He is beautiful, intelligent & kind. I can't wait until I see him.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 9, 2007)

djewell said:


> LADIES
> jes (where the hell is she anyway?)
> 
> TSL-curses, foiled again lol
> ...



Awwww, thanks!!!  I often wonder how your huge journey is going, and I do recall recently seeing something about a kiss?? EEEeeeeeeeeeee, very excited for you and all the changes.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 9, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> so what does a guy got to do to make one of you beautiful ladies list lol



Uhm, you already _do_ something that's fairly essential to being on my lists. 

LOL 

But I don't have a list, so you're not missing out on anything.


----------



## ripley (Jan 9, 2007)

Okay, I've gotten to know Screaming Chicken a little in chat, and he seems like a really nice guy, so you can add him to my list!


* I know he's married, but my crushes are harmless.


----------



## missaf (Jan 9, 2007)

I have an insatiable crush on all the boobies in the Naming thread :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Somehow I can understand you... Funny, huh?


----------



## andreamoxie (Jan 9, 2007)

no crushes  just because im new and im meeting everyone 

so hiiiii. maybe i will have a crush on someone next week lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## andreamoxie (Jan 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


>



thankss


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

:wubu: :wubu: :smitten: (((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :batting: George)))))))))))))))):wubu: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 9, 2007)

Hmmm...revised list.

:batting: BlackJack

:smitten: Eightyseven (oh my...)

:wubu: Danyull (so young, sooo cute)

 Say Hello To The Angels

:kiss2: NYSquashee


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 9, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> no one likes me guess i'm uncrushable oh well


It's OK, I'm uncrushable too, apparently. But I have batteries, so I'll be OK.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2007)

Whoops! I already posted in this thread.


----------



## Tina (Jan 9, 2007)

djewell said:


> LADIES
> jes (where the hell is she anyway?)
> 
> TSL-curses, foiled again lol
> ...



What lovely, illustrious company. Thank you, d. :kiss2: 

I echo AM and wonder how you're doing.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 10, 2007)

Leonard LePage said:


> I've gotsa a crush on This1Yankee. Is that so wrong?



HOW did I miss this?

I crush you back, you adorable and quirky thing. :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## clynn (Jan 11, 2007)

I think Dark Hart is hot, and is always very sweet to everyone. I'm very picky, so this is a huge compliment:kiss2:


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have an insatiable crush on most everyone, but there are some guys in here who have really got my heart beating faster.. :kiss2:


----------



## swordchick (Jan 12, 2007)

clynn said:


> I think Dark Hart is hot, and is always very sweet to everyone. I'm very picky, so this is a huge compliment:kiss2:


 
Did hell freeze over? I should have named names...lol!


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a crush on so many people it affects my daily life. I think I have to narrow it down to at least 5 because this constant obsessing is keeping me up until OH MY GOD ITS 4AM. Okay...goodnight then


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 12, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> I have a crush on so many people it affects my daily life. I think I have to narrow it down to at least 5 because this constant obsessing is keeping me up until OH MY GOD ITS 4AM. Okay...goodnight then



Holy crap! You're so much fun! lol Your posts are incredibly amusing. I think we'll keep you, okay?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Hmmm...revised list.
> 
> :batting: BlackJack
> 
> ...


You totally left me off this "revised list." If you hadn't already loved on my chub and shared a cheesecake with me, I might be insulted.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 12, 2007)

CurvyEm
LillyBBBW
AnnMarie
TL (of chat)
Sparrow

various others.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You totally left me off this "revised list." If you hadn't already loved on my chub and shared a cheesecake with me, I might be insulted.



WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?? Ya Harlot! 

Notice that I didn't include women. I did, however, forget Mini, Mango, and Checksum Panic. 

(I ate all the cheesecake, I'm sorry. In the words of Carrie "Who leaves food for safe keeping with a fat chick?")


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> (I ate all the cheesecake, I'm sorry. In the words of Carrie "Who leaves food for safe keeping with a fat chick?")



People always learn this lesson the hard way.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh, don't worry, I fully expected you to. There is no greater sin in the world than letting a cheesecake go bad! 

As to where I've been: Babysitting, babysitting, babysitting. At least I have a shot at paying at least _one_ bill this month.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Holy crap! You're so much fun! lol Your posts are incredibly amusing. I think we'll keep you, okay?



If you come to chat..you'll see that he's a bona fide Hottie too


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 12, 2007)

For whatever it's worth, here are my crushes:

*Men*
DarkHart
Fuzzy
KnottyOne
Blackjack

*Women*
MisticalMisty
BigSexy920
Rebecca
Lipmixgirl

I'm sure I have a few more...:blush:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> For whatever it's worth, here are my crushes:
> 
> *Men*
> DarkHart
> ...


AWWWW :batting: Thanks Butter


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 12, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> AWWWW :batting: Thanks Butter



Welcome :batting: :blush:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah someone else crushes me ... now if only a boy would LOL ... 

Thanks BB you are a sweety .. I crush ya right back.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh that is so awful. No one has a crush on me anymore.  And not so long ago I was always on the "NAAFA's 5 sexiest men" list. Harumph, sniffle. Well, I need to go read "Senior Citizen Monthly."


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 12, 2007)

All the girls have a crush on you Conrad, eveyone knows that. :smitten:


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a friendly you are sexy crush on about every woman here so I don't know what to say!

Happy weekend y'all


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh I totally have a crush on ButterBelly.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

Well thank goodness that cosmic jans keeps me around because you are all some wonderful looking ladies and the sense of humors here tickle me. I would be a mess were I a single fella!


----------



## HugKiss (Jan 12, 2007)

djewell said:


> conrad. i have a thing for swiss dudes




Conrad.. I knew I saw someone crushing on you. You will always be one HOT guy! 

HugKiss


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You totally left me off this "revised list." If you hadn't already loved on my chub and shared a cheesecake with me, I might be insulted.



YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 12, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?? Ya Harlot!
> 
> Notice that I didn't include women. I did, however, forget Mini, Mango, and Checksum Panic.
> 
> (I ate all the cheesecake, I'm sorry. In the words of Carrie "Who leaves food for safe keeping with a fat chick?")



Hehehehe..I once told a male friend that I had gotten a huge bag of my favorite Easter candy (Mini Eggs) from my sister the week before. 
He then asked me to save some for him...I repeated, "Last week"


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

Hands down.. AnnMarie yet again.. She was my first buddy here. Some things people don't forget.. ya know?:kiss2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> CurvyEm
> LillyBBBW
> AnnMarie
> TL (of chat)
> ...



Awww, thank you, you big-bellied princess you.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 12, 2007)

Carrie said:


> People always learn this lesson the hard way.



Ehh... Bad for them... GREAT for us!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Hands down.. AnnMarie yet again.. She was my first buddy here. Some things people don't forget.. ya know?:kiss2:



Aww, thanks!! I'm feeling the love today. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Well thank goodness that cosmic jans keeps me around because you are all some wonderful looking ladies and the sense of humors here tickle me. I would be a mess were I a single fella!



I think I will break down and crush on this guy...... :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

Wowzers!  Thanks BB!


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, after seeing that cute bum over on the other thread...I have to say James.

:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2007)

I am JUST shallow enough to not mention my few crushes, because nobody has a crush on me....so.......talk to the sole of my left foot!!!!!


----------



## James (Jan 15, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> Well, after seeing that cute bum over on the other thread...I have to say James.
> 
> :wubu:



well thank you kindly  I'm honoured!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I am JUST shallow enough to not mention my few crushes, because nobody has a crush on me....so.......talk to the sole of my left foot!!!!!




HEY HEY HEY- read back!

I said that I could crush on you if I went for girls


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> HEY HEY HEY- read back!
> 
> I said that I could crush on you if I went for girls



OH MY GOD!!!!

In my sulking mood..I missed that.... 

But..but..but.....a never could be crush....somehow....ummmmm....*Monique, don't be rude, just say thanks and go get a pint of Cherry Garcia and the TV Guide*

heh


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 15, 2007)

Blondeegrldd said:


> What?! But.. but.. that can't be...
> 
> Oh, another crush!
> Sweetnekked :smitten:



Whaaaatt? Someone has a crush on me and she just so happens to be on of the babes that I have a crush on!
Kismet!!:smitten:


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 15, 2007)

I only have one crush, and he knows who he is.. *smooch*.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 15, 2007)

crushes? yes. share? NO WAY.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2007)

What? Sharing is the most basic principle of crushing.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2007)

supersoup said:


> crushes? yes. share? NO WAY.



Yes..I agree...I would share with the class only if the 'crush' were not really real..heh..might have to sneak up on them some day...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2007)

Soupy, your unrequited crush on me is old news, anyway.

Oh wait, I have a crush on you, too, which makes yours "requited." Oh well. It sounded cooler that way.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Soupy, your unrequited crush on me is old news, anyway.
> 
> Oh wait, I have a crush on you, too, which makes yours "requited." Oh well. It sounded cooler that way.



smoooooooches kitten.

:wubu:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok, I've def sat here silently for way to long, time to put up mine ^_^

BigBeautifulMe
BigCutieSasha
Curvy Em
GWARarrior
love dubh
RedHotAva
This1Yankee
supersoup

Ok, i'll def probly have to think about it and throw some more up then, so lets just call this cruches part 1 for me ^_^


----------



## Canadian (Jan 22, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Soupy, your unrequited crush on me is old news, anyway.
> 
> Oh wait, I have a crush on you, too, which makes yours "requited." Oh well. It sounded cooler that way.



There's an old Billy Bragg song called "The Saturday Boy", and in the song he's talking about having a crush on a girl back when he was a kid.

And there's this sweet line in the song, when he sings "In the end, it took me a dictionary, to find out the meaning of unrequited...". After hearing that song, I always loved the word "unrequited".

Just thought you should know.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> "In the end, it took me a dictionary
> To find out the meaning of unrequited..."



"While she was giving herself for free
At a party to which I was never invited."



Billy Bragg is amazing.


"I never made the first team, I just made the first team laugh"

"If you don't tell me what not to say, I won't tell you what not to do"

"The apple that don't want to get eaten will still fall off the tree"

"The time that it takes to make a baby can be the time it takes to make a cup of tea"


Dang.


Still, not crushing on you, dude.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 23, 2007)

_I kept the faith, and I kept voting. 
Not for the iron fist, but for the helping hand._

or how about....
_
I saw two shooting stars last night. I wished on them, but they were only sattelites. 
Is it wrong to wish on space hardware? I wish, I wish, I wish you'd care._

Wait a minute... Am I actually hijacking an "admit your crush thread" to sing Billy Bragg lyrics to another dude?

:huh: 

I may have to do some serious rethinking of my life. Maybe I'm not who I thought I was.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 23, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Wait a minute... Am I actually hijacking an "admit your crush thread" to sing Billy Bragg lyrics to another dude?
> 
> :huh:
> 
> I may have to do some serious rethinking of my life. Maybe I'm not who I thought I was.



Well... I'll admit, not the turn of events us ladies were expecting, but we will certainly continue to admire you, even if you want to help us pick out shoes.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 23, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, I've def sat here silently for way to long, time to put up mine ^_^
> 
> BigBeautifulMe
> BigCutieSasha
> ...




:wubu: 



:blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:


Did you notice I'm on the TOP of the list, squishing all you suckers under me? 

Muahahahahahaha! 

(I know, I know - it's probably in no particular order. But it's fun to dream, isn't it?!)


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Did you notice I'm on the TOP of the list, squishing all you suckers under me?
> 
> Muahahahahahaha!
> 
> (I know, I know - it's probably in no particular order. But it's fun to dream, isn't it?!)




You know, someone asked me today if we made out on our little dinner/cheesecake excursion...I had originally said no. However, I think I am going to have to fess up and say YES, WE MADE OUT LIKE BUNNIES!!!

And in that instance...I was on top of you :batting:




:shocked:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2007)

ROFL! 

Well, yes, if by making out you mean "having a girly makeover session." I think you WERE on top of me while you were applying my mascara. :batting: 

Those boys sure like to dream, don't they?


----------



## herin (Jan 23, 2007)

My crushes are:

Snuggletiger
Big_gurl_lvr
Uberaris
Santaclear
Blackjack
Falling Boy
Wagimawr
Divals
Fuzzy

AnneMarie
Tina
Rainyday
Carrie
Supersoup
Ivy
Lipmixgirl
Mystical Misty

That's all for now. :bow:


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

Herin: :kiss2: 

You, my dear, are a sweetheart. Thank you.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

:blush: 


sheeeeesh lady, i'm flattered!


----------



## herin (Jan 23, 2007)

you are both very welcome! :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow..I'm very flattered as well  I have to say..likewise..I'm so glad you're back


----------



## herin (Jan 23, 2007)

:wubu: you are certainly welcome and thank you it is so good to be back!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 23, 2007)

I got girl crushed!! :wubu: 

Thanks, herin. :happy:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 23, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I got girl crushed!! :wubu:
> 
> Thanks, herin. :happy:



What she said, herin-cutie.


----------



## herin (Jan 23, 2007)

What can I say all you ladies is hot! 
Hot like da fire!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

ahahaha, i love this thread, it always gives me the giggles.  

my lips are still SEALED though.  


bwaahahahahhahahaaaa...


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 24, 2007)

herin said:


> What can I say all you ladies is hot!
> Hot like da fire!



I totally second that emotion 
If I had to fess up on my crushes on dim I would need a 40ft. banner, there are so many great people on here. There is such a feeling of community on these forums, it's like nothing i've ever seen, and having been in the bbw/fa scene for alost five years....thats saying something. 





DIMENSIONS FORUMS.....VERY NICE


----------



## furious styles (Jan 24, 2007)

^ he makes a good point.

now all of us can makes sexytime, yes?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah, so i still haven't seen borat. it's on my list though!! and near the top!


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 24, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> ^ he makes a good point.
> 
> now all of us can makes sexytime, yes?



HIGH FIVE!!!


----------



## herin (Jan 24, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> DIMENSIONS FORUMS.....VERY NICE



Dimensions, I like-a you!


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> I totally second that emotion
> If I had to fess up on my crushes on dim I would need a 40ft. banner, there are so many great people on here. There is such a feeling of community on these forums, it's like nothing i've ever seen, and having been in the bbw/fa scene for alost five years....thats saying something.
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you, Adrian.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 24, 2007)

I am totally girl-crushing on Carrie right now, it's not even funny. Us two chicks together make wonderful bread together.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 24, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I am totally girl-crushing on Carrie right now, it's not even funny. Us two chicks together make wonderful bread together.



Top 3 Rules of the Girl Crush:

1). Do not have a penis.
2). Do not have a penis.
3). Do not have a penis. 


You can have a boy crush on me, though, you weird, wonderful, penis-wielding creature. Pass the cookie dough.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Top 3 Rules of the Girl Crush:
> 
> 1). Do not have a penis.
> 2). Do not have a penis.
> ...



But the _real_ question is, can I have a vagina with a girl crush? See. I got you there!!!
Let me whip out my handy-dandy vagina for your eyes to behold!
......
Maybe we'll try that at one of those bashes, eh? 

Pass the cookie dough? Excuse me, plumpdy-behind, it's long gone. Long been gone. Hense, you're a very plump lady (plumpdy), but you're so behind the cookie dough times (-behind).


----------



## Carrie (Jan 24, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> But the _real_ question is, can I have a vagina with a girl crush? See. I got you there!!!
> Let me whip out my handy-dandy vagina for your eyes to behold!
> ......
> Maybe we'll try that at one of those bashes, eh?
> ...



Words fail me. Whatever you're on, gimme some. 


P.S. I have a vagina-based, Plumpdy-oriented, non-anonymous crush on you, too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> But the _real_ question is, can I have a vagina with a girl crush? See. I got you there!!!
> Let me whip out my handy-dandy vagina for your eyes to behold!
> ......
> Maybe we'll try that at one of those bashes, eh?
> ...



*stares blankly*

TRANSLATOR!!!!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

someone said cookie dough, i want in.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *stares blankly*
> 
> TRANSLATOR!!!!



That's Chimpi-talk. a). he's wonderfully weird and obscure. b). he's referring to a couple of inside jokes. c). Plumpdy is my new favorite word.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2007)

Who set off Super's Early Cookie Dough Warning System?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Who set off Super's Early Cookie Dough Warning System?



i dunno, but they better come up with the goods!!


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jan 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> someone said cookie dough, i want in.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> That's Chimpi-talk. a). he's wonderfully weird and obscure. b). he's referring to a couple of inside jokes. c). Plumpdy is my new favorite word.


okdy dokdy


----------



## Carrie (Jan 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> okdy dokdy



Lady, you are one clever plumpdy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Lady, you are one clever plumpdy.


Why, thank you. That makes you a very watermelon slurpee cool girl (-watermelon slurpee).


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 24, 2007)

I haven't been paying attention to this thread for awhile....

But did someone just mention cookie dough?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> c). Plumpdy is my new favorite word.



Even more so than bajilliondy?!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Even more so than bajilliondy?!



i spell mine with a t not a d.

<--- dork.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Even more so than bajilliondy?!



Don't forget "ELEVENTY"....


----------



## Carrie (Jan 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Even more so than bajilliondy?!



Ooooh, tough call. I do love my bajilliondy (and doubly so when preceded by "eleventy"(TM)). Lemme get back to you that.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 25, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Ooooh, tough call. I do love my bajilliondy (and doubly so when preceded by "eleventy"(TM)). Lemme get back to you that.



See how well we know you?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 25, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> See how well we know you?



You're such a muffin, jeepy-pie. :wubu:


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

I decided to chime in here, because while I have many crushes, I wanted to name at least 2 that have caught my fancy. 

Girl crush:
BBWSweetheart


Boy Crush:
T.W. 

They have been bring a smile to my face these last few mornin's and I for one find that attractive! :wubu:


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> If I talked to you then you probly know ^_-.
> But I see how it is, it's all lust, no crush with me... which is cool... I guess lol.



I have a crush on you!!!:batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 25, 2007)

^^^ I suspect most of the ladies here have a crush on Knotty......


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^ I suspect most of the ladies here have a crush on Knotty......





Yeah, I have a lot of competition....


----------



## rainyday (Jan 25, 2007)

Herin, you're a doll. Thank you, toots and back atcha. 




Carrie said:


> Words fail me. Whatever you're on, gimme some.



I've noticed a gender bend to a Chimpi post or two before and I always assumed Chimpi'sDarlingAngel was just using the comp and forgot to re-sign in under her own name. Am I guessing right Chimpi/Chimpi'sDA?


----------



## saucywench (Jan 25, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I've noticed a gender bend to a Chimpi post or two before and I always assumed Chimpi'sDarlingAngel was just using the comp and forgot to re-sign in under her own name. Am I guessing right Chimpi/Chimpi'sDA?


Joy and I were sitting here earlier thinking/wondering the same thing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 25, 2007)

That wouldn't make sense, given his follow-up reply. It's trademark Chimpi - and he never says "Oh, wait, that was CDA, not me!" He acts like it was his post to start with. That makes me think it probably was.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Ella :wubu:




I kinda like this thread!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a crush on every boy.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 25, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I've noticed a gender bend to a Chimpi post or two before and I always assumed Chimpi'sDarlingAngel was just using the comp and forgot to re-sign in under her own name. Am I guessing right Chimpi/Chimpi'sDA?



See, the thing is? Erin, when she posts (which isn't often enough), makes sense. Chimpi? Well, he's maybe a bit more.... let's just say flamboyant. So they're definitely discernible. That was Chimpi going on about his vajayjay.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2007)

tooz said:


> I have a crush on every boy.









You know, I never considered you ugly, though.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 25, 2007)

muthafuckin ARROWED.

damn i haven't been to hsr in years.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 25, 2007)

I keep all of my crushes to myself. It's much more fun to rape them repeatedly in my fantasies than to confess all here and spoil the fun. If any of you fellas have ever woken up mysteriously sore and exhausted, consider yourself crushed. :bow:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 25, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I keep all of my crushes to myself. It's much more fun to rape them repeatedly in my fantasies than to confess all here and spoil the fun. If any of you fellas have ever woken up mysteriously sore and exhausted, consider yourself crushed. :bow:



I thought someone was in my room last night lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 25, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> I thought someone was in my room last night lol



I might have used a little of your shampoo too. Sorry.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 25, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I might have used a little of your shampoo too. Sorry.



Is all cool, god knows im not usin it on a regular basis lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric,
God called. He said the shampoo's fine, but your soap misses you.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Eric,
> God called. He said the shampoo's fine, but your soap misses you.



Of course soap misses me, I'm a bodywash kinda guy


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 25, 2007)

I know. Next time, could you set it down a little further to the left? You're blocking my spycam.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know. Next time, could you set it down a little further to the left? You're blocking my spycam.



No problem, want me to whipe the lense again? Has to be foggin up pretty often now


----------



## Melian (Jan 25, 2007)

Just found this thread. Yeah, so I have a HUGE crush on NFA. I mean....wow. He seems like a gorgeous, brilliant guy.

Too bad that a)he's taken (I think), b)I'm taken, c)I'm not at all his type.

But such is life :wubu:


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 25, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I've noticed a gender bend to a Chimpi post or two before and I always assumed Chimpi'sDarlingAngel was just using the comp and forgot to re-sign in under her own name. Am I guessing right Chimpi/Chimpi'sDA?



Gender bend. Ugh. Such a harsh way of putting it, don't you think, rainy?  But thank you for the compliment. It is never Chimpi'sDarlingAngel on my screen name, only the other way around. However, that does not fall true to this site. I, very often, start talking to people on various Messengers on her name (when she's using the bathroom and whatnot), and I _always_ have to mention that it is I, Chimpi, not I, Chimpi'sDarlingAngel. :bow: 



saucywench said:


> Joy and I were sitting here earlier thinking/wondering the same thing.



That's astoundingly erotic that you and Joy were sitting there.
Nope.. that's it, that was the end of the sentence.  I'm only kidding of course, but I figured since you replied about me, and I'm replying to the others, I'll throw you in too. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> That wouldn't make sense, given his follow-up reply. It's trademark Chimpi - and he never says "Oh, wait, that was CDA, not me!" He acts like it was his post to start with. That makes me think it probably was.



You, miss, have just gotten Reputation for understanding.



Carrie said:


> See, the thing is? Erin, when she posts (which isn't often enough), makes sense. Chimpi? Well, he's maybe a bit more.... let's just say flamboyant. So they're definitely discernible. That was Chimpi going on about his vajayjay.



You, miss, cannot get any more reputation for me. I already repped you for Cookie Dough, I believe. Something like that. *shrugs*
Flamboyant? I'm really not flamboyant at all. I'm more, quasioyant.  :batting: 

Now lets get back to this cookie dough. Any takers for a crush on a cookie dough ball or two? Or three? Thrice the charm (though, I assume this statement would not work when referring to a mans genitals and a womans sex drive).


----------



## Angel (Jan 25, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Flamboyant? I'm really not flamboyant at all.




I hear that teal shade of Mimi eyeshadow can bring back that feeling! 


 



*giggles*


----------



## rainyday (Jan 25, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Gender bend. Ugh. Such a harsh way of putting it, don't you think, rainy?  But thank you for the compliment. It is never Chimpi'sDarlingAngel on my screen name, only the other way around. However, that does not fall true to this site. I, very often, start talking to people on various Messengers on her name (when she's using the bathroom and whatnot), and I _always_ have to mention that it is I, Chimpi, not I, Chimpi'sDarlingAngel. :bow:



Sorry, Chimpi. I didn't mean you were sounding swishy (although I don't really consider swishy a bad thing even if you were). Just a couple times I've thought CDA was talking instead of you. I'm clear now that it's you, you, you all the time and kinda pissed that my theory was wrong, dammit. Of course that now that _really_ leaves me back to scratching my head about your portable vagina.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 25, 2007)

Angel said:


> I hear that teal shade of Mimi eyeshadow can bring back that feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> *giggles*



You bring up an excellent point! 
You should see me when I go cleaning through old clothes (of mine, Erin's, family members, etc...). Boy I love doing that. Some nice clothes all around. :shocked: *giggles* 



rainyday said:


> Sorry, Chimpi. I didn't mean you were sounding swishy (although I don't really consider swishy a bad thing even if you were). Just a couple times I've thought CDA was talking instead of you. I'm clear now that it's you, you, you all the time and kinda pissed that my theory was wrong, dammit. Of course that now that _really_ leaves me back to scratching my head about your portable vagina.



Swishy? I know that sound. Fat chicks do good swishies! 
However pissed you may be that your theory was shot down, if you reverse the fact, your theory becomes correct, so we can just act as if you were reverse-correct, eh?  
Portable vagina. ... Now there's an idea. Thanks! I'll have to come up with something.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I decided to chime in here, because while I have many crushes, I wanted to name at least 2 that have caught my fancy.
> 
> Girl crush:
> BBWSweetheart
> ...



Thank you, Aliena! :bow: I'm flattered. :wubu: 


Sweetheart crush:
GeorgeNL :wubu: (((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George)))))))))))):wubu: 

Girl crushes:
Aliena and Punkin 

Boy crushes:
TW, Mr. Ho Ho, Swamptoad


----------



## Tooz (Jan 28, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You know, I never considered you ugly, though.



I tried to rep you, but the thing yelled at me.
The Ugly One is awesome, though.
And thanks, I think?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 28, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Swishy? I know that sound. Fat chicks do good swishies!



Hah! I was gigglin about that the other day. Gets bigger in the winter, it does: nothing like the winter coat lining + rayon pants noise (I could never rob a bank). *swishswish* *swishswish*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I'm confused. But then, I 'm always confused. So, it's all good.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I decided to chime in here, because while I have many crushes, I wanted to name at least 2 that have caught my fancy.
> 
> Girl crush:
> BBWSweetheart
> ...


*speechless* :blush:



bbwsweetheart said:


> Thank you, Aliena! :bow: I'm flattered. :wubu:
> 
> 
> Sweetheart crush:
> ...


*still speechless* :blush:


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 29, 2007)

Adding to my girl crushes

Oona...yeah for new party buddies!!

And to my boy crushes

AdrianTX :smitten:


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 12, 2007)

:smitten::kiss2::smitten::kiss2:I need to update my crush not only do i have one on Ned, but I love my Haunted. He is my bestest love in the whole wide world.​


----------



## supersoup (Dec 12, 2007)

i have a crush on awesome thread resurrections.

:wubu:


----------



## Haunted (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank Beautiful I love you The Mostest. Kali, You are My one true Love Heres To someday Kiss Hugs and Tummy Rubs :kiss2::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...I understand absolutely nothing of these worldly things....ooooh that reminds me...must needs get monk's robe dry-cleaned...too many tater and ketchup stains!:bow:




I'm crushing on Obesus :wubu:


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm sorry, but mine is a complete secret.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 12, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> I'm sorry, but mine is a complete secret.



Then why are you posting here? :happy: Come back when you are ready to confess to us who the lucky lady is. *hugs* :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 12, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> I'm sorry, but mine is a complete secret.



And that is just fine.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm crushing Mossystate. No, I didn't leave any words out ....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 12, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm crushing Mossystate. No, I didn't leave any words out ....



Oh I was going to lay claim to her but since she went around spreading nosy love......I'm running back to Violet Beauregard :wubu:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh I was going to lay claim to her but since she went around spreading nosy love......I'm running back to Violet Beauregard :wubu:



Lay claim, lay claim! But when I'm done with her, she's going to be a very wide, very flat puddle. 

And GEF? I'm girly crushing on YOU big time. Yer freakin' adorable. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 12, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Lay claim, lay claim! But when I'm done with her, she's going to be a very wide, very flat puddle.
> 
> And GEF? I'm girly crushing on YOU big time. Yer freakin' adorable. :wubu:




I might requite but that depends on..........whether or not Monique has seen the inside of your nose


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a crush on a dolphin balloon


----------



## Shosh (Dec 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy I don't have a crush on you, but we do share a special connection, namely you are the mother of twins, and I am an Aunty of twins. Yay for twins because they are wonderful.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I might requite but that depends on..........whether or not Monique has seen the inside of your nose




Green One...I am only interested in my own nose. This is an unhealthy obsession. If I promise to send you a VERY special collage...will you move on?


----------



## Britannia (Dec 13, 2007)

Johnnytattoos fer sure... but I'm too young for him I think :doh:

and a bit of Starscream too, though it's more of an admiration than a full fledged crush


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 13, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Green Eyed Fairy I don't have a crush on you, but we do share a special connection, namely you are the mother of twins, and I am an Aunty of twins. Yay for twins because they are wonderful.



I guess we have a connection, too since I am an Uncle to twins! lol


----------



## bexy (Dec 13, 2007)

*im late to this one....ive been away for 2 days and this thing goes to 20+ pages!! and i didnt see my name on any of them (although i did give up after page 14 lol)


my crushes know who they are as i couldnt make it more obvious without dropping a roadrunner style acme anvil on their heads


seth warren

knotty one 



xo*


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Dec 13, 2007)

Jes :eat1: Girl I would lke to fight off the Zombie Hordes with

Britannia :smitten: Girl I would like to show Cyprus

indy500tchr :wubu: Girl I would like to lay on a beach with Simply Beautiful

Ripley :bow: Girl I would like to discuss The meaning of life and other Python Films

That Fat Girl :blush: (she's married I think) 

A Secret Girl in Colorado :shocked: Girl who makes me laugh


All Your Base Are Belong To Us


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 13, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer (I already admitted that one)
Gunther (of course)
Green Eyed Fairy (those who don't have crushes on her are in the minority)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Green Eyed Fairy I don't have a crush on you, but we do share a special connection, namely you are the mother of twins, and I am an Aunty of twins. Yay for twins because they are wonderful.




Twins are special indeed - they have turned out to be one of life's biggest surprises for me..........and one of my life's biggest blessings


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Twins are special indeed - they have turned out to be one of life's biggest surprises for me..........and one of my life's biggest blessings


Twins, they'll be the crush of someone. Trust me, I've crushed on several in my life time


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Green One...I am only interested in my own nose. This is an unhealthy obsession. If I promise to send you a VERY special collage...will you move on?




Don't start talking about promises NOW after you and Vi......

Talk to the hand............*holds up palm in Monique's face and feels something slimy.....* :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *im late to this one....ive been away for 2 days and this thing goes to 20+ pages!! and i didnt see my name on any of them (although i did give up after page 14 lol)
> 
> 
> my crushes know who they are as i couldnt make it more obvious without dropping a roadrunner style acme anvil on their heads
> ...




This thread was resurrected from last year- so this last page is the new stuff


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Fuzzy Necromancer (I already admitted that one)
> Gunther (of course)
> Green Eyed Fairy (those who don't have crushes on her are in the minority)




I don't believe that..............even though it IS a nice fantasy :batting:

:kiss2: to you Rebecca - You are a special Lady indeed :smitten:


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 13, 2007)

I am crushing a Tall Brit in a Wylde and crazy way...:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 13, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I guess we have a connection, too since I am an Uncle to twins! lol



That is wonderful. Twins are very special.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 13, 2007)

My attorney advises me not to disclose any crushes, either real, implied or imagined.

Then again, she's just jealous because she wants me too.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a big, squishy crush on Obesus, but his intelligence intimidates me to the point of duhness. :doh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm gonna toss one out there...not just in the spirit of crushdom but in recognizin a hardest-workin FA-type, sorta obvious but I think in need of some props just the same. I nominate Mr.* Mango*:

* for being an all-round friendly, fun-seeking chap in chat, and person
* for puttin up with endless over-flirting, wang-warmer tweaking and daily deluge of single-entendres
* for having more pheromones in person than any one mustachoied man has a right to
* for traveling the farthest for fun
* for being perfectly willing to discuss American politics when we all think Paul Hogan is PM of Australia

Godspeed, tropical fruit of the mango tree.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't blame you, B. I think Seth is very cool.:happy:



bexylicious said:


> *im late to this one....ive been away for 2 days and this thing goes to 20+ pages!! and i didnt see my name on any of them (although i did give up after page 14 lol)
> 
> 
> my crushes know who they are as i couldnt make it more obvious without dropping a roadrunner style acme anvil on their heads
> ...


----------



## Britannia (Dec 14, 2007)

chapelhillmensch said:


> Britannia :smitten: Girl I would like to show Cyprus
> 
> All Your Base Are Belong To Us



Cyprus? I am not knowing.


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I don't blame you, B. I think Seth is very cool.:happy:



*fight u for him...in jelly*


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *fight u for him...in jelly*



Hahaha. Okay! We can have Seth watch. I think he might like that.


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hahaha. Okay! We can have Seth watch. I think he might like that.



*ok lets go, its strawberry jelly and i currently have u pinned! ur move*.....


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *ok lets go, its strawberry jelly and i currently have u pinned! ur move*.....



Shooooot! You wish you had me pinned! How much do you weigh?  I am at 255. Plus, I know how to pull beautiful red hair.


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Shooooot! You wish you had me pinned! How much do you weigh?  I am at 255. Plus, I know how to pull beautiful red hair.



*at last weigh in 308, and ur hairs longer than mine so easier to pull hehe!! 

(saying that after all the colouring i do to mine, it prob will come out quite easily, and i may get distracted and eat some of the jelly so u may have the upper hand....)*


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2007)

I may not have the upper hand. I might start oftering you some toast to go with your strawberry jelly. And while you are eatting your toast, I'll makeout with Seth first!



bexylicious said:


> *at last weigh in 308, and ur hairs longer than mine so easier to pull hehe!!
> 
> (saying that after all the colouring i do to mine, it prob will come out quite easily, and i may get distracted and eat some of the jelly so u may have the upper hand....)*


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I may not have the upper hand. I might start oftering you some toast to go with your strawberry jelly. And while you are eatting your toast, I'll makeout with Seth first!



*damn u and ur master plan mimi, DAMN U!! i'll be sitting half bald covered in toast crumbs and jelly whilst u have a make out session!! **

grrrrrrr!!!*





*i love the fact seth is so far oblivious to our fight lol


----------



## Shosh (Dec 14, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I may not have the upper hand. I might start oftering you some toast to go with your strawberry jelly. And while you are eatting your toast, I'll makeout with Seth first!



I love this playful side of you N. Your confidence has skyrocketed since you have been here, and how wonderful that is.

Meanwhile a guy on the train stares at me every morning. I thought he was cute at first, but I just found out he is a smoker! Any crush is dead in the water. Smoking is an absolute deal breaker for me. Cannot abide smoking.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *damn u and ur master plan mimi, DAMN U!! i'll be sitting half bald covered in toast crumbs and jelly whilst u have a make out session!! **
> 
> grrrrrrr!!!*
> 
> ...



Hahaha. Not only are you beautiful, but you are so much fun. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I love this playful side of you N. Your confidence has skyrocketed since you have been here, and how wonderful that is.
> 
> Meanwhile a guy on the train stares at me every morning. I thought he was cute at first, but I just found out he is a smoker! Any crush is dead in the water. Smoking is an absolute deal breaker for me. Cannot abide smoking.



Thanks Susie. *hug*

Smoking is a deal breaker for me too. I could understand why this guy ( and other guys you don't notice!) would stare at you. You are beautiful!:bow:


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

*lol thank u mimi huggin ya right back!

meanwhile i agree smoking is a total dealbreaker for me its soo sooo gross!*


----------



## Shosh (Dec 14, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks Susie. *hug*
> 
> Smoking is a deal breaker for me too. I could understand why this guy ( and other guys you don't notice!) would stare at you. You are beautiful!:bow:



Yeah Right! I am sweltering in the summer heat here right now. It is so hot this evening.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *lol thank u mimi huggin ya right back!
> 
> meanwhile i agree smoking is a total dealbreaker for me its soo sooo gross!*


Thanks. :bow: BTW, I think you would beat me. I am more of a lover than a fighter.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Yeah Right! I am sweltering in the summer heat here right now. It is so hot this evening.



That is what you think! You know there are guys checking you out.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 14, 2007)

mimosa said:


> That is what you think! You know there are guys checking you out.



My friend Erin and I have decided that next year will be our year to meet our Mr Rights.

2008, may you be a bountiful year for me. Baruch Hashem. Amein.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2007)

Susannah said:


> My friend Erin and I have decided that next year will be our year to meet our Mr Rights.
> 
> 2008, may you be a bountiful year for me. Baruch Hashem. Amein.



That is wonderful! I will pray that you and your friend will be very blessed this new year.:bow:


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *at last weigh in 308, and ur hairs longer than mine so easier to pull hehe!!
> 
> (saying that after all the colouring i do to mine, it prob will come out quite easily, and i may get distracted and eat some of the jelly so u may have the upper hand....)*



*scrap that i just got weighed at the doctors and im 336.....eeeeeek!i had no idea as i dont often bother caring!*


----------



## Emma (Dec 14, 2007)

I think I may join in the whole seth fight


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

Susannah said:


> And that is just fine.



no it's not.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

chapelhillmensch said:


> Jes :eat1: Girl I would lke to fight off the Zombie Hordes with
> 
> 
> 
> All Your Base Are Belong To Us


i think i'm flattered! haha. Thanks, chm.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> Susannah said:
> 
> 
> > And that is just fine.
> ...




Jes and Susannah...











Just the way you two are.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

i decline!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 14, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think I may join in the whole seth fight



Um, me too. Weighing in at about 327 at 5-6 tall and ready to take on the whole lot of you. Let's fight for the wimpy boy in eyeliner!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> i decline!



I also used to when I was younger.

http://www.declinemagazine.com/


I like you better now.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 14, 2007)

Miss Stacie :wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Dec 14, 2007)

Green, you already know i have a crush on you


----------



## Shosh (Dec 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Jes and Susannah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Stanley. You are a good mate to many here. Thank you for that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Green, you already know i have a crush on you



Oh my......:batting::blush::wubu::bow::kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy:wubu: :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2007)

Matt :batting::batting: :smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Mimosa
Latinshygirl92377
Ann Marie
Rowan
Ms. Ruby Ripples


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Um, me too. Weighing in at about 327 at 5-6 tall and ready to take on the whole lot of you. Let's fight for the wimpy boy in eyeliner!



I'll take ALL of y'all, together, and win. *Sits on you.*

There, that was easy. Wait, who are we fighting over?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2007)

Girl Crushes: BigSexy920 because...well, she's big and sexy. Plus, she's a riot, an awesome travel buddy, and an all around groovy chick. Lipmixgirl because...well, she's the big apple in the big apple. Plus, she's great fun, wonderfully unique, and the gal to know when you need to know. Honey because...well, she's a honey. Plus, she's kind, loving, and so very easy to lean on when you need a friend.

Guy Crushes: You know who you are and you know why. Nuff said.


----------



## bexy (Dec 15, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'll take ALL of y'all, together, and win. *Sits on you.*
> 
> There, that was easy. Wait, who are we fighting over?



*lol seth warren, who still seems oblivious to the multi-bitch fight going on over him hehehe!! i am the arm wrestling queen in my group of friends so i would clearly win, plus i can apply eyeliner in the blink of an eye which clearly gives me the advantage.....*


----------



## Tooz (Dec 15, 2007)

JOSHUA HOMME.

Too bad his ass ain't on Dims.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 15, 2007)

Tooz said:


> JOSHUA HOMME.
> 
> Too bad his ass ain't on Dims.


Is the rest of him?


----------



## Tooz (Dec 15, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Is the rest of him?



It's TOO PAINFUL to talk about!


----------



## Cyrano (Dec 15, 2007)

All the ladies on Grandiflora's trivia....and SoVerySoft...and Catalina.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2007)

i have a mancrush on homme as well. 

i realized for the first time ever the other day his name is pronounced "hawm" as opposed to "home-ay" ... i've been a fan of that band for 7 years and didn't realize this


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 15, 2007)

So wait, is it the ladies on HERE I have to say? Or girls I know IRL I have to say?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 15, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i have a mancrush on homme as well.
> 
> i realized for the first time ever the other day his name is pronounced "hawm" as opposed to "home-ay" ... i've been a fan of that band for 7 years and didn't realize this


i've heard him on the radio pronouncing it 'hommie', like rhyming with commie. 
he didn't sound like he was joking, but i can't imagine it's actually pronounced like that. i say 'hawm' too. 

...not that i actually say his name all that often. 


also he's the first and last hot ginger dude on the planet. says me.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 15, 2007)

hmmmmm....bmann...I am pretty sure that if you mention a woman from your real life...it will be anonymous to everyone here...


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ooooh... okay, makes sense!

Let's see...

AnnMarie
Aurora
BBWDREAMLOVER
BigBellySSBBW
BigCutieSasha
BlondeAmbition
Buffie
CAMellie
candygodiva
cold comfort
HeatherBBW
HottiMegan
Ivy
latinshygirl92377
mimosa
PhatChk
Reenaye Starr
Ruby Ripples
supersoup
Susannah
troubadours
vermillion

And some others... but that's gonna have to take another post...


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 15, 2007)

:smitten::wubu: Ruby Ripples :wubu::smitten:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 15, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Ooooh... okay, makes sense!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...



Why *bmann*, how very aphabetical of you!

I feel very honored to be included on such a highly respectable list of incredibly gorgeous women! :kiss2:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 15, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Ooooh... okay, makes sense!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...



You're a doll! :kiss2:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 15, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i've heard him on the radio pronouncing it 'hommie', like rhyming with commie.
> he didn't sound like he was joking, but i can't imagine it's actually pronounced like that. i say 'hawm' too.
> 
> ...not that i actually say his name all that often.
> ...


:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

View attachment C_71_article_1005892_image_list_image_list_item_0_image.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 15, 2007)

Sigh, crushes do the heart good, but I cannot name all those I have. It would be like writing _War and Peace_ again :wubu:


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 15, 2007)

I do'nt have to spill a name here. She should already know!!! But lets just say that her ambition is very intriguing


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 15, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> All the ladies on Grandiflora's trivia....and SoVerySoft...and Catalina.



*perk*

What? huh? me? oooh!

And my dear friend, Catalina. You, sir, have excellent taste!


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 16, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *lol seth warren, who still seems oblivious to the multi-bitch fight going on over him hehehe!! i am the arm wrestling queen in my group of friends so i would clearly win, plus i can apply eyeliner in the blink of an eye which clearly gives me the advantage.....*




Was oblivious, but has seen the light and now finds himself both aroused and mortified. Fighting? Over me? So unnecessary...not only might the lot of you get hurt (unless you all decided to switch to pillows while I wasn't looking), but I'm poly, remember? 

Also, remember this: food is useless unless it makes it into the body. Have we all learned nothing from the Weight Board?


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 16, 2007)

This is a great thread! Everyone so positive and happy. Thanks for resurrecting it!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm adding RunningMan and nysquashee! "Caring is sharing"


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 16, 2007)

NancyGirl..you have FABULOUS taste!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you GoofyGirl. Wanna join in on the sharing??


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 16, 2007)

myself :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 16, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thank you GoofyGirl. Wanna join in on the sharing??



Absolutely! Who goes first?!?! 

This is making me think of that episode of Seinfeld where Kramer and his friend double date girls and don't know which one they are dating LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2007)

Aww, thanks angel-1 and bmann.  That's a warm winter fuzzy I had right there.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 17, 2007)

Well there are a few guys here that I think are fabulous but I forgot their names.

I also have a crush on my surgeon. He is an older man and he is simply wonderful. I think it is the older guy in the white coat syndrome.
I went to his office at the hospital today to take him a huge Christmas hamper and a card, to thank him for taking care of me this year. I think he was really touched by that because most of his patients do not do that.
Cute as a button this man is.

Shoshie


----------



## Mathias (Dec 17, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 17, 2007)

b-man, if this list wasn't in alphabetical order, I would have been VERY upset that I am number 15 on this list.:happy: *hug* Have a wonderful day.




bmann0413 said:


> Ooooh... okay, makes sense!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 17, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Mimosa
> Latinshygirl92377
> Ann Marie
> Rowan
> Ms. Ruby Ripples



ohhh...I am numero uno on the list. Thanks.:happy:


----------



## k1009 (Dec 17, 2007)

Susie's doggie and Supersoup's cupcake. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, the cuteness.

Also any guy who takes his shirt off and delivers with a muscular torso. Yum!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 17, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Ooooh... okay, makes sense!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...



Thank you Bman. You are so kind.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Dec 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> i think i'm flattered! haha. Thanks, chm.



Serious your the only one here I think when the scientist starts saying 'OOO We should study them' or 'We can't kill them they were people',you would shoot him square between the eyes because you know he would be trouble later and let one of the zombies in to study it and end it would up killing us all.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 17, 2007)

mimosa said:


> b-man, if this list wasn't in alphabetical order, I would have been VERY upset that I am number 15 on this list.:happy: *hug* Have a wonderful day.


Well....
At least you got on the list, Mimosa.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 17, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Well....
> At least you got on the list, Mimosa.



I think now you are on my list.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 17, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I think now you are on my list.



Awwwww! That's so sweet! Thank you! :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Well....
> At least you got on the list, Mimosa.



Hey... You didn't give me enough time to get the other list in order!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 19, 2007)

mimosa said:


> ohhh...I am numero uno on the list. Thanks.:happy:



WOW!...i didnt even know that i was on those lists....thats great im flattered! Thank you BMANN! and thank you...ANGEL-1! This makes it a great NIGHT!:batting:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay here's the other list!

Arrhythmia
Ashley
Ayracelis
bexylicious
BigCutieAriel
BigCutieAsshley
BigCutieJae
bigsexy920
Britannia
DestinyBBW
Gaining Goddess
LillyBBBW
00 toni lynn 00
Tina


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 19, 2007)

I am just glad the one that has a crush on me knows I crush him back *giggle*


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 19, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay here's the other list!
> 
> Arrhythmia


*Doin' "The Happy Dance!"* 
THANKS, bmann!!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 19, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Mimosa
> Latinshygirl92377
> Ann Marie
> Rowan
> Ms. Ruby Ripples



Why thank you so much darlin! Always nice to be the object of someone's affection *grin*


----------



## bexy (Dec 20, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Was oblivious, but has seen the light and now finds himself both aroused and mortified. Fighting? Over me? So unnecessary...not only might the lot of you get hurt (unless you all decided to switch to pillows while I wasn't looking), but I'm poly, remember?
> 
> Also, remember this: food is useless unless it makes it into the body. Have we all learned nothing from the Weight Board?


*
by poly, u mean polyamorus (sp), as opposed to being called polly when weve called u seth all this time?
*


----------



## bexy (Dec 20, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay here's the other list!
> 
> 
> bexylicious


*
oooh look its me!!! thanks bmann xox*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know a super lot about many of you guys yet, but here it goes anyway;

Cold Comfort; gorgeous and above all else, completely awesome taste in music.

Bexy; gorgeous and just a really cool, good person. Plus, the hair. <3

Sasha; gorgeous and seems like a very funny, nice person.

:blush:


----------



## lmbchp (Dec 20, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> I second that HugKiss..
> also on my crush list is SantaClear
> Suncoastboy
> JackSkeleton(his words remind me of an ex)
> ...




:huh: Wow choco, I won't take it personally that I didn't make it to your " if I were male" list!


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 20, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> by poly, u mean polyamorus (sp), as opposed to being called polly when weve called u seth all this time?
> *




Yes, polyamourous, as in "many loves" - not Polly as in the popular parrot name.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 20, 2007)

lmbchp said:


> :huh: Wow choco, I won't take it personally that I didn't make it to your " if I were male" list!




Seconded! I thought I was special with her. Let's make out with each other so we can feel better, lmbikins, 'k?


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 20, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I don't know a super lot about many of you guys yet, but here it goes anyway;
> 
> Cold Comfort; gorgeous and above all else, completely awesome taste in music.
> 
> ...



Well, I think you're pretty rockin' SS! Not only is your pic tres sexy, your comments are always on the mark.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Well, I think you're pretty rockin' SS! Not only is your pic tres sexy, your comments are always on the mark.



Thank you! :happy:

I'm glad you find my comments on the mark, I'm ever worried that things I say tend to be super convoluted or awkward. I'm happy to know I make more sense than I think I do. haha


----------



## Ash (Dec 20, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay here's the other list!
> 
> Arrhythmia
> Ashley
> ...



Awww...I made a list! Thanks bmann!


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 20, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Awww...I made a list! Thanks bmann!



I think he meant the _other_ Ashley. 

:batting:


----------



## Ash (Dec 20, 2007)

Shut it, J! 

I'm the one and only.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 20, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I think he meant the _other_ Ashley.
> 
> :batting:



Trust me, I meant that Ashley...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2007)

...just as the beat goes on.....Lilly and Camellie....Camellie and Lilly...oh, it sounds like to be a lovely garden in the moonlight, studying the glories of the nightsky...WHY? OH WHY? am I stuck in this hellhole of a cowtown...this desert waste of nothingness, this place of doom and oceanic terror?? WHY? Oh, the Fates are unkind and unmake my warp and woof nightly as the Saturnian elementals dance around the icy fire! Oh, the woe! Oh, the frammus! Oh, the indignity of Heimarmenos (The Fate of the Stars) I demand a new horoscope...YES! Aha! :bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 21, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...just as the beat goes on.....Lilly and Camellie....Camellie and Lilly...oh, it sounds like to be a lovely garden in the moonlight, studying the glories of the nightsky...WHY? OH WHY? am I stuck in this hellhole of a cowtown...this desert waste of nothingness, this place of doom and oceanic terror?? WHY? Oh, the Fates are unkind and unmake my warp and woof nightly as the Saturnian elementals dance around the icy fire! Oh, the woe! Oh, the frammus! Oh, the indignity of Heimarmenos (The Fate of the Stars) I demand a new horoscope...YES! Aha! :bow:




Ahem! I'm right here in Sacramento. *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 21, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Ooooh... okay, makes sense!
> cold comfort





Sweet_Serenade said:


> I don't know a super lot about many of you guys yet, but here it goes anyway;
> 
> Cold Comfort; gorgeous and above all else, completely awesome taste in music.
> 
> ...



wooooooooooooah, woah, holy effin' woah. i made some freaking LISTS. well now i'm not only baffled, but totally flattered. wow. a crush, eh? well, alright!

bmann - thank you for including me in that lovely lineup of gals. definitely an honor.

sweet serenade - dear, if i could only let you know how much i return the sentiment! now ... i welcome a crush from a beautiful, intelligent gal with extraordinary taste in music any day of the week! (unfortunately ... this is the only time i've been aware of one though! hahahaha). thanks so much sweet. you're amazing, girl! 

by the by... you should send me a mix of your favorite tunes of the moment sometime. i'd totally be interested in listening to it! :wubu:


----------



## Obesus (Dec 21, 2007)

You mean that the World doesn't end at San Anselmo? You don't fall off the edge into Outer Space or something as you pass Sebastopol? There is life beyond Petaluma????? Here be there Sea Serpents and such? Hmmmm...I will have to consider the repercussions and ramifications of this new revelation. Carefully and with geometric precision. Uhhhhh....you like lattes and stuff? :batting:



CAMellie said:


> Ahem! I'm right here in Sacramento. *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 21, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> wooooooooooooah, woah, holy effin' woah. i made some freaking LISTS. well now i'm not only baffled, but totally flattered. wow. a crush, eh? well, alright!
> 
> bmann - thank you for including me in that lovely lineup of gals. definitely an honor.



But of course... you are one of my favorite people on the forums... :blush:


----------



## bexy (Dec 21, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I don't know a super lot about many of you guys yet, but here it goes anyway;
> 
> Cold Comfort; gorgeous and above all else, completely awesome taste in music.
> 
> ...



*
awww yey go me!!! thank u sweetie!*


Seth Warren said:


> Yes, polyamourous, as in "many loves" - not Polly as in the popular parrot name.



*glad we cleared that up yey! so your poly eh? isnt that just a nice word for a "playa" *


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 21, 2007)

Obesus said:


> You mean that the World doesn't end at San Anselmo? You don't fall off the edge into Outer Space or something as you pass Sebastopol? There is life beyond Petaluma????? Here be there Sea Serpents and such? Hmmmm...I will have to consider the repercussions and ramifications of this new revelation. Carefully and with geometric precision. Uhhhhh....you like lattes and stuff? :batting:




I adore lattes...and good company whilst I drink them. :batting:


----------



## Jes (Dec 21, 2007)

chapelhillmensch said:


> Serious your the only one here I think when the scientist starts saying 'OOO We should study them' or 'We can't kill them they were people',you would shoot him square between the eyes because you know he would be trouble later and let one of the zombies in to study it and end it would up killing us all.


It's true--I _do_ have a gun collection and I _do_ like shooting people. You're very insightful.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 21, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *glad we cleared that up yey! so your poly eh? isnt that just a nice word for a "playa" *




Not really. That would hurt a lot less.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 21, 2007)

I finally made a mans list. thanks Bmann



bmann0413 said:


> Okay here's the other list!
> 
> Arrhythmia
> Ashley
> ...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 21, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I finally made a mans list. thanks Bmann



Humph...being on_ my_ list isn't good enough?!?!? I see how it is. At least you're on a list.


----------



## bexy (Dec 22, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Not really. That would hurt a lot less.


*
ah i seeeee (i think) xo*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 22, 2007)

I love that Im on your list. You 're my girl !!!



NancyGirl74 said:


> Humph...being on_ my_ list isn't good enough?!?!? I see how it is. At least you're on a list.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 22, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> sweet serenade - dear, if i could only let you know how much i return the sentiment! now ... i welcome a crush from a beautiful, intelligent gal with extraordinary taste in music any day of the week! (unfortunately ... this is the only time i've been aware of one though! hahahaha). thanks so much sweet. you're amazing, girl!
> 
> by the by... you should send me a mix of your favorite tunes of the moment sometime. i'd totally be interested in listening to it! :wubu:



<3

Thank you! You're too sweet, really. I'm happy there's a couple huge music fans here and there on this board. I'm happy you like my taste as well! (What you've heard of it anyway, not to sound nausiatingly pretentious, but I do have a very ecclectic taste in music, so you may not like everything I do, but regardless of whether or not you'll like everything I do, you're still walking musical awesomeness in my book.)

A mix you say? That's a lovely idea, as I tend to run with any opportunity to plug my own taste to the finish line and about a mile beyond until I fall off a cliff. (No really, you ask me my taste and I turn into a living commercial, it's really quite scary.)
Keep an eye out on your box O' messages, I'll try and whip up a list of some of my favorite songs or just fine examples of artists and send it to you soon. :bow:


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 22, 2007)

Jesus! Whose penis do I have to suck to get crushed on around here?! Is it my breath?


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 22, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Jesus! Whose penis do I have to suck to get crushed on around here?! Is it my breath?



Well, that was totally awkward... but you can be added to my crush list!


----------



## Ash (Dec 22, 2007)

Hahahaha. 

I think bmann just answered your first question, Lisa. He has held up his end of the deal. Your move.


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 22, 2007)

*gasp* My christian upbringing will not allow me to perform such acts. Furthermore, oral sex is illegal in NC. I am a law-abiding citizen.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 22, 2007)

But, I didn't mean like that... I was just saying how awkward the post was... I was just saying that I'll add you to the crush list anyways... I'd never let a lady do something like that to me... for I am a gentleman!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 22, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I'd never let a lady do something like that to me... for I am a gentleman!



That's how a gentleman is defined these days? 




















Gonna pull a GEF & add a tag line to the end of this post, but nothing clever to add ... nothing to see here ... move along ...


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 22, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Jesus! Whose penis do I have to suck to get crushed on around here?! Is it my breath?



Lisa, if you're down south, I won't be able to smell your breath anyway.....

But I do adore you and love you long time. Your right breast is MINE! [Please don't forget the flavored oils.]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> That's how a gentleman is defined these days?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:blush:


































I would have added something about not quite believing him but since it wasn't *my* post I will shush now  :batting:


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Lisa, if you're down south, I won't be able to smell your breath anyway.....
> 
> But I do adore you and love you long time. Your right breast is MINE! [Please don't forget the flavored oils.]



*crosses self* Kris you need to find Jesus. 
p.s. I am on my way over


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't think it's Jesus that she is after................


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 22, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> *crosses self* Kris you need to find Jesus.
> p.s. I am on my way over



I already have Jesus in my life.

Now I just need YOU YOU YOU to make my life complete! :wubu:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm SO tickled to be on not one ONE list at last, but three!!!! YAY! 



angel-1 said:


> Mimosa
> Latinshygirl92377
> Ann Marie
> Rowan
> Ms. Ruby Ripples



Thankyou so much Angel, such a privilege, and I don't care WHERE I am on the list, I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth! 





bmann0413 said:


> Ooooh... okay, makes sense!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...



Thankyou so much Bmann you are just too adorable! 



lovessbbw said:


> :smitten::wubu: Ruby Ripples :wubu::smitten:



WOW I get a whole post just for me and with wubus????? Where is the fainting smiley? Thankyou!!!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh, Ms. Ruby, Goddess of all things, it really doesn't matter where you are, I will forever worship you, yes I will.:bow::kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey I have a crush on Ruby too, you know! :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 23, 2007)

is this for real?


haha


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 24, 2007)

i demand to be crushed on lol


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah me too! wheres the love? what the deal around here 
Just kiddin
PAT


----------



## mimosa (Dec 24, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> i demand to be crushed on lol





pat70327 said:


> Yeah me too! wheres the love? what the deal around here
> Just fuckin around
> 
> PAT



Oh boys... I have a crush on both of you. Trust me.:wubu:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 24, 2007)

right back at ya mimosa :smitten:

O yea i for got to post on the naked thread... but you looked AWESOME!! I'd allways love more pics from you


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey, ladies, what about me? I'm a great and awesome guy who any girl would want, right?


----------



## mimosa (Dec 24, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Hey, ladies, what about me? I'm a great and awesome guy who any girl would want, right?



awww, L. You know there is always room for you.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 24, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> right back at ya mimosa :smitten:
> 
> O yea i for got to post on the naked thread... but you looked AWESOME!! I'd allways love more pics from you



Thank ya, pat. :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Hey, ladies, what about me? I'm a great and awesome guy who any girl would want, right?




You are adoreable honey.

Meanwhile not a crush but one of the new loves of my life is my Beautiful new nephew Marcus. He is so serene and calm and just wonderful.

I have posted a pic of him and my brother Simon on my My Space page in the pics section under "My Photos". Yes he is all that and two bags of chips!


Shoshie


----------



## Britannia (Dec 24, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Hey, ladies, what about me? I'm a great and awesome guy who any girl would want, right?



*:kiss2: ---> cheek*


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 24, 2007)

In the immortal words of Silence of the Lambs star Jamie Gum...."I'd f*ck me!!" ...so, crushes on oneself would seem totally acceptable...dontcha think?


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 24, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Oh boys... I have a crush on both of you. Trust me.:wubu:



awwww thanks as i do have a crush on you too


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 24, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Oh, Ms. Ruby, Goddess of all things, it really doesn't matter where you are, I will forever worship you, yes I will.:bow::kiss2::wubu:



I'm worshipped? Well... my goodness, I'm quite overcome! Thankyou for being SO sweet! 



MattS19 said:


> Hey I have a crush on Ruby too, you know! :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


 Aww Matt, you are adorable, Thankyou! xoxoxox


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 24, 2007)

Even I have a crush on Ruby... doesn't everyone?


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 24, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay here's the other list!
> 
> Arrhythmia
> Ashley
> ...



Umm, I'm afraid I'd have to challenge you to a duel over one of those girls, bmann.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 24, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Even I have a crush on Ruby... doesn't everyone?



LOL Cynth, did I tell you that I love you? :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Umm, I'm afraid I'd have to challenge you to a duel over one of those girls, bmann.



*which one which one!?!? this is the NON anonymous thread so u gotta tell us!*


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I'm worshipped? Well... my goodness, I'm quite overcome! Thankyou for being SO sweet!
> 
> Aww Matt, you are adorable, Thankyou! xoxoxox



Ruby, I dont know how you can handle all this love lol, theres soo many people that have a crush on you :smitten: Cause I have a crush on you too :wubu:

PAT


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Umm, I'm afraid I'd have to challenge you to a duel over one of those girls, bmann.



And a beauty she is Avi. I shall not reveal who it is. I just guessed anyway.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 24, 2007)

Susannah said:


> And a beauty she is Avi. I shall not reveal who it is. I just guessed anyway.



Susannah knows who I have A BIG CRUSH on too. (Right, Susie?)


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Susannah knows who I have A BIG CRUSH on too. (Right, Susie?)



I sure do Mami! I shall take that knowledge to the grave. Never fear.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 24, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *which one which one!?!? this is the NON anonymous thread so u gotta tell us!*



Oh Bex! There are enough clues in just about every post I've made for the past couple of months.

The last clue: her name begins with an 'A' and ends in a 'y' and there are two beautiful blue eyes and long dark hair, (which is very, very straight hair), in between.

Can you guess now?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2007)

I thought it was mandatory to have a crush on Ruby..


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 24, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Oh Bex! There are enough clues in just about every post I've made for the past couple of months.
> 
> The last clue: her name begins with an 'A' and ends in a 'y' and there are two beautiful blue eyes and long dark hair, (which is very, very straight hair), in between.
> 
> Can you guess now?



Audrey???

Amy????

*snicker*

Andy??

Arby's?


*drool* mmmmmmm, Arby's. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh I certainly have a crush on Arby's... Beef and Cheddah.. :eat2:


----------



## Ash (Dec 24, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh I certainly have a crush on Arby's... Beef and Cheddah.. :eat2:



Who cares about the sandwiches? They have curly fries!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm afraid I don't know many of you, so I don't have any crushes. Likewise, I am not anyone's crush either.


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I thought it was mandatory to have a crush on Ruby..



It is mandatory. By law, everyone must have a crush on Ms. Ruby or there will be stiff penalties (no puns). So, everyone, BOW DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> It is mandatory. By law, everyone must have a crush on Ms. Ruby or there will be stiff penalties (no puns). So, everyone, BOW DOWN!!!!!




I have loved her since the first moment I laid eyes on her........she made me feel proud to be a BBW, no joke


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

hmmm well I haven't been on here long.. but I looking around as I tend to do  I have a list of sweeties .. in no particular order

Guys
seth
fa man stan
jack skellington
nysquashee
wagimawr
blackjack

and for the women not that I would ever act on.. but plenty of beautiful women on here.. 
mimosa
activistfatgirl
GEF
supersoup
Bexy
Ruby Ripples
CAMellie
Jes
lipmixgirl..
Geezz... this list is longer than i thought.. I'm going to have to stop now! :shocked:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks phatfatgirl.:bow: You're a sweetie pie. :kiss2:





phatfatgirl said:


> hmmm well I haven't been on here long.. but I looking around as I tend to do  I have a list of sweeties .. in no particular order
> 
> Guys
> seth
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey,

Here is my list. These are not crushes, just people I think are wonderful. This is not about a popularity contest, I just wanted these people to know they have brightened my year a little is all.


Guys

Steeler Man
Samestar
Obesus
Jon Blaze
Tony NYC
Gangstadawg
Fa Man Stan
Generic Geek
Spanky
Santaclear
Wrestlinguy
Les Toil
B'mann
Bio
Chimpi
Mitchell

And others I am sure


Girls

Mimosa
Friday
Social B'fly
Lilly BBBW
Chocolate Desire
Smushygirl
Bexy
Virgolicious
Big Belly SSBBW
Camellie
Gwarior
Swordchick
Tina
Buffie
Moore 2 Me
Violet B
The Sadien Linguist
Love BHMS
Miss Vickie
GEF
Big Sexy 920

Sorry If I have forgotten anybody.
I hope to add lots more to the 2008 list.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Susannah - I have some great company on that list


----------



## mimosa (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks, Susannah. I think you are wonderful. Oh man....I wanted to be your crush!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Phatgirl and Shoshie...you both made me smile and my day


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 25, 2007)

Phatgirl - Just *rawr* :wubu:

Shosie - You're an awesome person and I'm glad we're friends. Smooches to that beautiful nephew for me, 'k? :kiss2:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

As usual I have no crushes .... Its like women dont even know that I exist  



MOST PATHETIC POST EVER.... green eyed fair, you and your girls do this all the time, just wanted to point that out lol


----------



## mimosa (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> As usual I have no crushes .... Its like women dont even know that I exist
> 
> 
> 
> MOST PATHETIC POST EVER.... green eyed fair, you and your girls do this all the time, just wanted to point that out lol



:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> As usual I have no crushes .... Its like women dont even know that I exist
> 
> 
> MOST PATHETIC POST EVER.... green eyed fair, you and your girls do this all the time, just wanted to point that out lol





I have to confess now that I am totally clueless as to what you mean by this  :doh: :blink:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to confess now that I am totally clueless as to what you mean by this  :doh: :blink:



Its pathetic that I wrote that lol..... and It took me like 3 days to figure out why a lot of your posts looked like this, like where u press enter a few times









cause i had no idea that you actually wrote anything down here... thats all


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 26, 2007)

I think he's talking about the invisi-words that you can only see if you highlight over them... and he never knew why there was so much space in the posts, yet no words. 

But he also feels that his post WAS pathetic.

But Pat,.... you are CUTE. I'll crush you... er... umm.. on you. There's really no way to spin that to make it sound any better.


:doh:


----------



## altered states (Dec 26, 2007)

3 words: sweet&fat. I'm going out of my goddamn mind.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 26, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> 3 words: sweet&fat. I'm going out of my goddamn mind.


You know, I find a lot of these posts kind of...I don't know...iffy...

But if a guy ever posted that about me...well...

Wow. What a great compliment.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 26, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey,
> 
> Here is my list. These are not crushes, just people I think are wonderful. This is not about a popularity contest, I just wanted these people to know they have brightened my year a little is all.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, angel. Being on your list was a huge compliment.

You're a sweetheart.


----------



## ripley (Dec 26, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You know, I find a lot of these posts kind of...I don't know...iffy...
> 
> But if a guy ever posted that about me...well...
> 
> Wow. What a great compliment.



Ditto. 

And BBMe...you always drive me crazy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 26, 2007)

Duh.  That's because it's so damn easy.


----------



## altered states (Dec 26, 2007)

I see your point... though when you have a screen name for so long, you forget it's actually anonymous. I'm meta-ing my way into insanity.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> You know, I find a lot of these posts kind of...I don't know...iffy...


----------



## bexy (Dec 26, 2007)

*well thank u to the peeps u listed me i feel special  xoxo*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Its pathetic that I wrote that lol..... and It took me like 3 days to figure out why a lot of your posts looked like this, like where u press enter a few times
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You just made me giggle and feel all clever now :happy:


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 26, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> 3 words: sweet&fat. I'm going out of my goddamn mind.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> You know, I find a lot of these posts kind of...I don't know...iffy...
> 
> But if a guy ever posted that about me...well...
> 
> Wow. What a great compliment.



It is a great compliment! I'm flattered. We all know from his posts that tres huevos is a gentleman!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 27, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> 3 words: sweet&fat. I'm going out of my goddamn mind.



I'll challenge you to a duel over her!  
She is ravishing, isn't she? :wubu:

All my other crushes are beyond the city limits:

Gaining Goddess
BBW Gwen
Brie Brown
Big Cutie Sasha

All of them form a pantheon of goddesses worthy of worship.
:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have sooo many crushes on dimensions!!!! :wubu: I'd have to say 50:50 between the models on the paysite board and the lovely ladies who just post here... maybe I'll make a list later, but it would take a long time to make

PAT


----------



## Shosh (Dec 27, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> I'll challenge you to a duel over her!
> She is ravishing, isn't she? :wubu:
> 
> All my other crushes are beyond the city limits:
> ...



These are all pretty ladies.
Sweet and Fat is pretty and smart, so good pick.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 27, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> I have sooo many crushes on dimensions!!!! :wubu: I'd have to say 50:50 between the models on the paysite board and the lovely ladies who just post here... maybe I'll make a list later, but it would take a long time to make
> 
> PAT




I had better be on your list or heads will roll!


----------



## altered states (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> It is a great compliment! I'm flattered. We all know from his posts that tres huevos is a gentleman!



A crush who doesn't know how to use the past-search function... now I KNOW you're perfect!



Judge_Dre said:


> I'll challenge you to a duel over her!
> She is ravishing, isn't she? :wubu:



Alright, if you gotta be that way... I was gonna say a 70s-80s industrial/noise music trivia contest, but you seem to have skills in that area. So let's see, since we're all New Yorkers, what's an appropriate duel... Find a studio below 116th street for under $1,800? Hail a taxi at 5:30 on a rainy weekday? Get a table on 48 hours notice at Nobu?

Ah, forget it - you're younger, have more hair, and you're single - go close that deal, Dre!


----------



## altered states (Dec 27, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> All my other crushes are beyond the city limits:
> 
> Gaining Goddess
> BBW Gwen
> ...



I feel ya, but I can't really consider them crushes... I've spent so much money on the four of them, we all may as well have been dating!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 27, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> I have sooo many crushes on dimensions!!!! :wubu: I'd have to say 50:50 between the models on the paysite board and the lovely ladies who just post here... maybe I'll make a list later, but it would take a long time to make
> 
> PAT



I'm hoping you would at least have a crush on my belly.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 27, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Ruby, I dont know how you can handle all this love lol, theres soo many people that have a crush on you :smitten: Cause I have a crush on you too :wubu:
> 
> PAT



Well goodness me, this has all been so utterly unexpected, I am truly flattered, thankyou very much! :blush:




Fuzzy said:


> I thought it was mandatory to have a crush on Ruby..


 Aww it wouldnt count if it was mandatory! 



angel-1 said:


> It is mandatory. By law, everyone must have a crush on Ms. Ruby or there will be stiff penalties (no puns). So, everyone, BOW DOWN!!!!!


 LOL nooooo! You are all so silly!!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have loved her since the first moment I laid eyes on her........she made me feel proud to be a BBW, no joke


 Aww Caroline, this comment from you truly made my eyes tear up, that is so kind of you. And such a compliment coming from a woman I truly admire who has looked after and brought up her family so beautifully, thankyou. 



phatfatgirl said:


> hmmm well I haven't been on here long.. but I looking around as I tend to do  I have a list of sweeties .. in no particular order
> 
> Guys
> seth
> ...



Thankyou very much, what hallowed company I keep in your lists too, yay!


You all have just made me float along on a little pink hazy cloud of delight and embarrassment, with these so sweet and funny comments, I love my friends on Dims, you're all just the tops! :wubu:


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 27, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> Alright, if you gotta be that way... I was gonna say a 70s-80s industrial/noise music trivia contest, but you seem to have skills in that area. So let's see, since we're all New Yorkers, what's an appropriate duel... Find a studio below 116th street for under $1,800? Hail a taxi at 5:30 on a rainy weekday? Get a table on 48 hours notice at Nobu?



Love it- the true New York Olympics!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok I guess it's my turn there are a lot more than I could list but here it goes
mimosa,bigcutiesasha,sable,heather,annmarie,bigsexy920.sweet&fat,beccaboo,green eyed fairy,ruby like I said there are more but I'm at work so I had to limit my list


----------



## altered states (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Love it- the true New York Olympics!



...not that I'm capable of doing any of these. Though with some incentive...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 27, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok I guess it's my turn there are a lot more than I could list but here it goes
> mimosa,bigcutiesasha,sable,heather,annmarie,bigsexy920.sweet&fat,beccaboo,green eyed fairy,ruby like I said there are more but I'm at work so I had to limit my list



awww..thank you.:wubu:


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 27, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> Ah, forget it - you're younger, have more hair, and you're single - go close that deal, Dre!



More hair? You obvioulsy haven't seen a recent pic of me! LOL 

View attachment tomato.jpg


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 27, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I'm hoping you would at least have a crush on my belly.



Yes your on it! and well your belly to so.... I guess your on my list twice lol


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 27, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I had better be on your list or heads will roll!



Hmmmm if i remember this correctly, I wasnt anywhere on your list!! so I'm gona have to think about this long and hard....... Well see what i can do??
Ok I've been thinking about this for mothes and you made it... barely though! just kidding your like on on the top lol


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks - you are a sweetheart.



ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok I guess it's my turn there are a lot more than I could list but here it goes
> mimosa,bigcutiesasha,sable,heather,annmarie,bigsexy920.sweet&fat,beccaboo,green eyed fairy,ruby like I said there are more but I'm at work so I had to limit my list


----------



## altered states (Dec 27, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> More hair? You obviously haven't seen a recent pic of me! LOL



Oh, shit - welcome to the club! We could be brothers, poor sunnovabitch. That said, you look a little like the Hernandez Bros' Mr. X which is kind of cool.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 27, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Yes your on it! and well your belly to so.... I guess your on my list twice lol



Thanks. Me and my belly are smiling. :wubu:


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> Oh, shit - welcome to the club! We could be brothers, poor sunnovabitch. That said, you look a little like the Hernandez Bros' Mr. X which is kind of cool.



<---likes bald (or mostly bald) guys.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 27, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh how interesting is this thread! Have just discovered it and have had a nosey...I aint been crushed on yet...but Im new so maybe someone will fall head over heels for me soon enough! hehe (Im not fishing...honestly! lol)

Keep talking


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh how interesting is this thread! Have just discovered it and have had a nosey...I aint been crushed on yet...but Im new so maybe someone will fall head over heels for me soon enough! hehe (Im not fishing...honestly! lol)
> 
> Keep talking



*well girl i have a bf, but ur pics in the nekkid thread DAMMMMMMN!!! does that count lol *


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 27, 2007)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh how interesting is this thread! Have just discovered it and have had a nosey...I aint been crushed on yet...but Im new so maybe someone will fall head over heels for me soon enough! hehe (Im not fishing...honestly! lol)
> 
> Keep talking



Dont worry Your on mine  I just havnt posted my list yet... too lazy/soo many/ too lazy


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 27, 2007)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh how interesting is this thread! Have just discovered it and have had a nosey...I aint been crushed on yet...but Im new so maybe someone will fall head over heels for me soon enough! hehe (Im not fishing...honestly! lol)
> 
> Ok I just saw you and you definetly made my list also


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok I guess it's my turn there are a lot more than I could list but here it goes
> mimosa, bigcutiesasha, sable,heather, annmarie, bigsexy920. sweet&fat, beccaboo, green eyed fairy, ruby like I said there are more but I'm at work so I had to limit my list




You truly flatter me - thanks so much :bow:


----------



## Britannia (Dec 27, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> More hair? You obvioulsy haven't seen a recent pic of me! LOL



That belongs in the Hot Boy Thread.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 27, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Thanks - you are a sweetheart.



It's only the truth and you have been nothing but nice to me when I was just a nobody in jersey


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 27, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> missy_blue_eyez said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhhhh how interesting is this thread! Have just discovered it and have had a nosey...I aint been crushed on yet...but Im new so maybe someone will fall head over heels for me soon enough! hehe (Im not fishing...honestly! lol)
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 27, 2007)

Shosh the feeling is SOOOO very mutual sweetie!!!!!  :wubu:




Susannah said:


> Hey,
> 
> Here is my list. These are not crushes, just people I think are wonderful. This is not about a popularity contest, I just wanted these people to know they have brightened my year a little is all.
> 
> ...


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> Girls
> ...



*aww thank u susie boo, im honoured to be on your list and the feeling is mutual my little aussie honey!
xo*


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 27, 2007)

Susannah said:


> These are all pretty ladies.
> Sweet and Fat is pretty and smart, so good pick.



Well, you saucy aussie, thank you! Right back at you. 

I've notice people sometimes call your variations of "shoshie"- are you a Shoshana? I was almost named that myself...


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 27, 2007)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> ssbbwluv4life79 said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwww wow! Thank you....am totally flattered now hehe *blush*
> ...


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 28, 2007)

Britannia said:


> That belongs in the Hot Boy Thread.



Thanx :blush: It's good to hear that us baldies can still make the cut.


----------



## altered states (Dec 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> <---likes bald (or mostly bald) guys.



Bless you, oh beautiful one. Gives me hope.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 28, 2007)

I have way too many!!! lol

Green knows that i have a crush on her, as does Lilly...
have a crush on pat now cuz he's cute
definitely have a crush on gwen

and there are many more...but those are the most immediate that come to mind


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 28, 2007)

I am seriously crushing on Violet B!!! omgosh she is soooooooo beautiful! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2007)

Rowan said:


> I have way too many!!! lol
> 
> Green knows that i have a crush on her, as does Lilly...
> have a crush on pat now cuz he's cute
> ...




When are we going out again? I wouldn't mind Chinese food this time...


----------



## Aliena (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a crush on Jamie's needles. And man when she rocks in that chair, well, I just wont go there! :blush:


----------



## Britannia (Dec 28, 2007)

"Bellyboy".

He's the first person on Dims I've met in real life, and he's set the bar high. :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 28, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I am seriously crushing on Violet B!!! omgosh she is soooooooo beautiful! :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Yes she is very beautiful. You both have hair to die for!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got someone crushing on me!!!! :batting: The feeling is definitely mutual sweetie!!! :wubu:




CAMellie said:


> I am seriously crushing on Violet B!!! omgosh she is soooooooo beautiful! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Dec 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When are we going out again? I wouldn't mind Chinese food this time...



Anytime hot stuff


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When are we going out again? I wouldn't mind Chinese food this time...





Rowan said:


> Anytime hot stuff



Man i wish i could go out with some girls like you 2... and i for sure have a crush on Rowan... but i dont know about fairy?? shes in love with everyone already, lol


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 28, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I am seriously crushing on Violet B!!! omgosh she is soooooooo beautiful! :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Same here :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG... TWO crushes????? No wait... Angel-1 said he was crushing on me too.... THREE crushes????? *swoon*

Thank you!!!! :wubu:





*running off to write this down in the history books - Lord knows it won't happen ever again!* 




pat70327 said:


> Same here :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 28, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Same here :wubu:



I'll pudding wrestle ya for her! *flexes muscles*


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 28, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I'll pudding wrestle ya for her! *flexes muscles*



You offered pudding wrestling SO now you have to live up your offer! where/when and It must be chocolate :eat2: and we'll hit the showers after... and so will everyone else watching (sexy bbw's)


----------



## Rowan (Dec 28, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Man i wish i could go out with some girls like you 2... and i for sure have a crush on Rowan... but i dont know about fairy?? shes in love with everyone already, lol



Awww...you only say that cuz i said it first....*cough player cough*  lol


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 28, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Awww...you only say that cuz i said it first....*cough player cough*  lol



hahaha thanks for the sincerity.....


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 28, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> hahaha thanks for the sincerity.....


Patrick you are the biggest flirty pants in the world! Hehehe......


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 28, 2007)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Patrick you are the biggest flirty pants in the world! Hehehe......



Well its all fun and games, and ur on my list too :wubu:


untill someone gets preggers and has a baby


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Man i wish i could go out with some girls like you 2... and i for sure have a crush on Rowan... but i dont know about fairy?? shes in love with everyone already, lol




That's not love that I feel for the young men..........now the ladies, I have nothing but love for  :kiss2:





















Back of the line fellows, cougar at work


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I'll pudding wrestle ya for her! *flexes muscles*





Tell Pat that I already know all about you and your pudding


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 28, 2007)

HEHEHEHE..... you are in top form tonight sweet heart!!! :wubu:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's not love that I feel for the young men..........now the ladies, I have nothing but love for  :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay I said before I wasn't going to mention any names. But screw that! These are just friendly man crushes I have anyway. (Sorry ladies...I don't roll that way!)

okay...here goes.

Seth Warren:wubu:
Wagimawr
angel-1
ssbbwluv4life79 :smitten:
bmann0413
Jon Blaze
LJ Rock
fa_man_stan
stoner
Fairlight88
big_gurl_lvr 
pmdogg
CuslonGodibb
Santaclear
daddyoh70
mejix 
TubbyGuy
imfree
Say Hello to the Angels 
krystalltuerme 
Gigantor 
Danyull 
and more!!! Thank you guys for making this short and chubby Mexican woman feel beautiful and sexy. :bow:


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Okay I said before I wasn't going to mention any names. But screw that! These are just friendly man crushes I have anyway. (Sorry ladies...I don't roll that way!)
> 
> okay...here goes.
> 
> ...



:blush::blush::blush: Thank You, Mimi.


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok this is my first REALLY serious crush!!!! ATTENTION I want everyone to know I have a huge crush on Rose from bbw pinups


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

New Crushes:

Violet Beauregard - It's official now.:wubu:
Ashmamma84 (that smile is the sweetest)
Green Eyed Fairy
Liz Di-Va
Supersoup
Ms. Ruby Ripples

Yes, I know I said Ms. Ruby already. Mandatory, remember?


----------



## LunaLove (Dec 29, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Ok this is my first REALLY serious crush!!!! ATTENTION I want everyone to know I have a huge crush on Rose from bbw pinups



I also have a crush on Rose..and Lola! 
Oh, can't forget pat!

:kiss2:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 29, 2007)

im kinda shy but i gotta stop being so shy...lol! so here are some of my crushes on dims:

Jon blaze
bmann0413
angel-1
Mango
JayWestCoast
knottyone

and some other ones i just cant think right now, but ill write the other ones later.

and eventhough i dont swing that way i think some of the ladies here on dims are very pretty and really sweet!

Some of them are:

Ruby Ribbles
blonde ambition
Violet Beauregard
Green Eyed Fairy
Mimosa
Tina
Annmarie
Ashmamma84 
Sasha

those are some of my crushes! :batting:


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2007)

ok.....no more crushes for me..since i feel like a complete retard now....great new years yall


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> im kinda shy but i gotta stop being so shy...lol! so here are some of my crushes on dims:
> 
> Jon blaze
> bmann0413
> ...



YAY!!!! I'm so honored. Thank you very much. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 29, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> YAY!!!! I'm so honored. Thank you very much. :wubu::wubu::wubu:



:blush:
No need to thank me Angel-1! Your an awesome person who has been very kind to me!:wubu:


----------



## runningman (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok. Hmmm.

Ruby Ripples. Obviously. Mainly coz if I didn't she'd have me executed.  But also coz she's great fun and lovely. 

Nancygirl. Also fun and lovely. I need some more adjectives.  

SummerG. A top friend.

Particle77. A top smartass! She reminds me of me.


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 29, 2007)

LunaLove said:


> I also have a crush on Rose..and Lola!
> Oh, can't forget pat!
> 
> :kiss2:



Well ..I'm flattered Luna :wubu: I have a crush on you too... but its just physical cause I dont know you that well, but Rose.... shes amazing.. :blush: :wubu: :blush: :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 29, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Well ..I'm flattered Luna :wubu: I have a crush on you too... but its just physical cause I dont know you that well, but Rose.... shes amazing.. :blush: :wubu: :blush: :wubu:



I think _most_ crushes are physical anyway. Once you get to really know the person it's not really a "crush" anymore. it's real feelings (either good ones or bad ones haha!) In my opinion, anyway!! 

This is why crushes are FUN!!


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 29, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> I think _most_ crushes are physical anyway. Once you get to really know the person it's not really a "crush" anymore. it's real feelings (either good ones or bad ones haha!) In my opinion, anyway!!
> 
> This is why crushes are FUN!!



Yea your right... Its definitely more than a crush.....
and if crushes are physical, then yea I got a few


----------



## runningman (Dec 29, 2007)

runningman said:


> Ok. Hmmm.
> 
> Ruby Ripples. Obviously. Mainly coz if I didn't she'd have me executed.  But also coz she's great fun and lovely.
> 
> ...



I forgot someone. :doh:

Valentinebbw. *hug*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 29, 2007)

I love being your crush!!! :wubu:




angel-1 said:


> New Crushes:
> 
> *Violet Beauregard - It's official now*.:wubu:
> Ashmamma84 (that smile is the sweetest)
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you!!!! I'm proud to be in such great company!!! :wubu:




latinshygirl92377 said:


> im kinda shy but i gotta stop being so shy...lol! so here are some of my crushes on dims:
> 
> Jon blaze
> bmann0413
> ...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 29, 2007)

runningman said:


> I forgot someone. :doh:
> 
> Valentinebbw. *hug*




Awww, thank you :blush:

Feelings mutual.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 29, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Okay I said before I wasn't going to mention any names. But screw that! These are just friendly man crushes I have anyway. (Sorry ladies...I don't roll that way!)
> 
> okay...here goes.
> 
> ...



holy crap i finally made a list now i'm completely blushing over here thank you for making my day


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 29, 2007)

:smitten:i have a biiiiiiiig crush heheh on *Rottcodd*..he doesn't post here much but he's around :wubu: and amazing <3 all should love him...teehee :smitten:


oh and a mini mention to pat hehe he rawks too


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 29, 2007)

Just_Jen said:


> :smitten:i have a biiiiiiiig crush heheh on *Rottcodd*..he doesn't post here much but he's around :wubu: and amazing <3 all should love him...teehee :smitten:
> 
> 
> oh and a mini mention to pat hehe he rawks too



awwww shucks Jen :blush: your soo nice  and you DEFINITELY rock too


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I love being your crush!!! :wubu:



I love crushing on you:smitten:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay,

before I even post who my potential crushes are, I need the definition to be made clear....

What does a "crush" on Dimensions consist of? Is it just lust, admiration or more? Opposite sex, same sex or both?


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 30, 2007)

Anybody else crushin' on this homeboy right here?


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Okay,
> 
> before I even post who my potential crushes are, I need the definition to be made clear....
> 
> What does a "crush" on Dimensions consist of? Is it just lust, admiration or more? Opposite sex, same sex or both?



All of the above or whatever you feel.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> All of the above or whatever you feel.




Exactly....that's how I take it. Someone that catches your attention or makes you smile even 


















Oh, and I crush on Arrythmia


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> New Crushes:
> 
> Violet Beauregard - It's official now.:wubu:
> Ashmamma84 (that smile is the sweetest)
> ...



Ahhh thanks you big sweetheart 
































How old are you, btw?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> and even though i dont swing that way i think some of the ladies here on dims are very pretty and really sweet!
> 
> Some of them are:
> 
> ...




Wow, this made me smile. You seem like such a sweetheart yourself after talking to you  Thanks for the nice words - you made my day :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Exactly....that's how I take it. Someone that catches your attention or makes you smile even



CHEATER!! It's NON anonymous crushes..and it's YOUR thread..brat! 


I saw that secret message!! hahaha


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 30, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> CHEATER!! It's NON anonymous crushes..and it's YOUR thread..brat!
> 
> 
> I saw that secret message!! hahaha


Ohhhhhh I must admit....I dont know anybody particularly really well yet...but theres quite a few on here that make me go all *yes please* when I see there pics hehe .....I will put a list together soon.......  x


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> CHEATER!! It's NON anonymous crushes..and it's YOUR thread..brat!
> 
> 
> I saw that secret message!! hahaha




But but you know my thread has to have lots of teasing and secret messages


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> But but you know my thread has to have lots of teasing and secret messages



I wouldn't dream of it any other way!! 

I wish I had a crush to share with everyone..that's MY big secret. I'm such a loser LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> I wouldn't dream of it any other way!!
> 
> I wish I had a crush to share with everyone..that's MY big secret. I'm such a loser LOL




It's okay..........I crush on your baked goods  :eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 30, 2007)

Wait... don't you crush on me??????  







I'm sure crushin' on you girl!! :wubu:




goofy girl said:


> I wouldn't dream of it any other way!!
> 
> I wish I had a crush to share with everyone..that's MY big secret. I'm such a loser LOL


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 30, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Okay I said before I wasn't going to mention any names. But screw that! These are just friendly man crushes I have anyway. (Sorry ladies...I don't roll that way!)
> 
> okay...here goes.
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm on there, how cool. You're welcome


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 30, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Wait... don't you crush on me??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think you'd want anyone to know..you know, the gossip around the water cooler and stuff...:blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's okay..........I crush on your baked goods  :eat2:



Just don't crush the cookies..cookie crumbs are too hard to eat!! 

Yes..I make bad jokes. It's what I do and I'm NOT apologizing for it


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 30, 2007)

Ohhhh pshaw..... at least they're talkin' about me!! LOLOL 




goofy girl said:


> I didn't think you'd want anyone to know..you know, the gossip around the water cooler and stuff...:blush:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Exactly....that's how I take it. Someone that catches your attention or makes you smile even
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sooo needing to know this! I've been sick, depressed and so out of it. THANK YOU, GEF! I'm totally crushing on you, too.


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2007)

*just in case i hadnt already mentioned it seth, seth, seth...lol

but girl crushes:

lola
sasha
ivy
ginger
mimi
red
rowan
cold comfort

prob lots more, too many, *picks up phone* hello, mum, i think i'm a lesbian now....*


----------



## MissStacie (Dec 30, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Miss Stacie :wubu:



I just found this thread, and Matt, you are a sweetheart beyond words!

Hugs baby,


----------



## MissStacie (Dec 30, 2007)

Boris
Zain
Fuzzy
Chimpi
MattS

Jes
CarrieBBW
Lilly
BigSexy920
Buffie
Brie


----------



## Mathias (Dec 30, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> I just found this thread, and Matt, you are a sweetheart beyond words!
> 
> Hugs baby,



Thank you Stacie! :smitten::smitten::wubu::wubu::blush::blush:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 30, 2007)

You are a sweetheart. If I rolled that way......:smitten::batting::wubu: Yes, Seth is very cool. You have good taste.





bexylicious said:


> *just in case i hadnt already mentioned it seth, seth, seth...lol
> 
> but girl crushes:
> 
> ...


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's okay..........I crush on your baked goods  :eat2:



Ooooooh, baked goods, really? I love baked goods!!!


----------



## Checksum Panic (Dec 31, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Ooooooh, baked goods, really? I love baked goods!!!



I would totally make out with baked goods!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ahhh thanks you big sweetheart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My pleasure.:bow::kiss2: Oh, I'm 37 years old.


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2007)

mimosa said:


> You are a sweetheart. If I rolled that way......:smitten::batting::wubu: Yes, Seth is very cool. You have good taste.



*i roll anyway im pushed lol, too hard to get up!! *


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 31, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> New Crushes:
> 
> *Violet Beauregard - It's official now.:wubu:
> Ashmamma84 (that smile is the sweetest)
> ...


*

 :wubu:



latinshygirl92377 said:



im kinda shy but i gotta stop being so shy...lol! so here are some of my crushes on dims:

Jon blaze
bmann0413
angel-1
Mango
JayWestCoast
knottyone

and some other ones i just cant think right now, but ill write the other ones later.

and eventhough i dont swing that way i think some of the ladies here on dims are very pretty and really sweet!

Some of them are:

Ruby Ribbles
blonde ambition
Violet Beauregard
Green Eyed Fairy
Mimosa
Tina
Annmarie
Ashmamma84 
Sasha

those are some of my crushes! :batting:

Click to expand...


Awwwe thankyou so much, Latinshygirl, what a compliment, and from one so pretty and sweet! :blush:



runningman said:



Ok. Hmmm.

Ruby Ripples. Obviously. Mainly coz if I didn't she'd have me executed  But also coz she's great fun and lovely.

Click to expand...

*


runningman said:


> Nancygirl. Also fun and lovely. I need some more adjectives.
> 
> SummerG. A top friend.
> 
> Particle77. A top smartass! She reminds me of me.



DAMN right! oh and Mike..... *KER-SLLLLAAAAAAAAP*


----------



## Rowan (Dec 31, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *just in case i hadnt already mentioned it seth, seth, seth...lol
> 
> but girl crushes:
> 
> ...



Color me flattered!!!! Hot girl crushing on me....made my new year


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> My pleasure.:bow::kiss2: Oh, I'm 37 years old.




Oh Gawd....you just stopped me in my fairy boots. A man my own age :smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 1, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> Boris
> Zain
> *Fuzzy*
> Chimpi
> ...



Wowzers!


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh Gawd....you just stopped me in my fairy boots. A man my own age :smitten:



If your fairy boots are my favorite color and if you don't kick me upside the head with them, this could be love.:wubu:


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 1, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> Wowzers!



I was hoping that it was done alphabetically, and that was the reason you were listed before me. But then I realized that F generally comes after C in the modern alphabet.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 1, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> and eventhough i dont swing that way i think some of the ladies here on dims are very pretty and really sweet!
> 
> Some of them are:
> 
> ...



Woohoo  Your on my list too. 

My love for my fellow Big Body Hotties would be:

Cold Comfort
Red
Ren. Woman
Elle 
Latinshygirl
Bexy
Violet B.

Plus anyone I have met. HA! I am bit of a flirt. Im harmless, but I can't help it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks sweet pea... the feeling is mutual!! 




BigCutieSasha said:


> Woohoo  Your on my list too.
> 
> My love for my fellow Big Body Hotties would be:
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> If your fairy boots are my favorite color and if you don't kick me upside the head with them, this could be love.:wubu:




That all depends on what your fave color is........and whether or not you're another man my age........that is married or in a relationship with another :doh:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 1, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Woohoo  Your on my list too.
> 
> My love for my fellow Big Body Hotties would be:
> 
> ...



:batting: i never thought i would be on your list....im definitely flattered, i think you are gorgeous! have a great new year!


----------



## bexy (Jan 1, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Color me flattered!!!! Hot girl crushing on me....made my new year



*well happy 2008 to ya then cos its all true baby *


----------



## bexy (Jan 1, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Woohoo  Your on my list too.
> 
> My love for my fellow Big Body Hotties would be:
> 
> ...



*oh yeah!!! me, you, some chocolate spread, my room half an hour *


----------



## MissStacie (Jan 1, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I was hoping that it was done alphabetically, and that was the reason you were listed before me. But then I realized that F generally comes after C in the modern alphabet.




Nope, I just typed it...but I almost put in a disclaimer that they were in no particular order...

Hugs,


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 1, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> im kinda shy but i gotta stop being so shy...lol! so here are some of my crushes on dims:
> 
> Jon blaze
> bmann0413
> ...



Tehe, first crush in a while, I'm honored


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 1, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Tehe, first crush in a while, I'm honored



Well, the crush is well deserved, you are quite the hottie!


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 2, 2008)

So this doesn't wind up as an endless list like Fuzzy (sorry dude!) I'll say out front there are 3:


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 2, 2008)

Sasha (I love a vivacious bbw........Sasha reminds me of the flavor of a good Stilton: Yielding and Promiscuous )


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> Sasha (I love a vivacious bbw........Sasha reminds me of the flavor of a good Stilton: Yielding and Promiscuous )



Uh...promiscuous? Bad choice of words, maybe? :huh:


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 2, 2008)

Ivy (We should talk sometime!!! I don't know if you're familiar with Drum Corps; but I'm going to be out your way this Summer observing one......that is, an ALL MALE corp....)


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 2, 2008)

Supersoup!!(P.S.-My semester got waaay too hectic on me, I miss AIMing you a lot )


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Uh...promiscuous? Bad choice of words, maybe? :huh:



Only if you take it in a sexual way (gosh, get your mind out of the gutter )....Encarta lists "Random" and "Indiscriminate" as other, independant definitions, which tie over my comparison, and when paired with vivacious I would find to be very attractive.....my apologies, if any feelings were hurt, I of course only meant the best :smitten:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 2, 2008)

::cue trumpets, circus performers, and random train of exotic animals

Hark peasants! Pull yourselves out of your muddy hovels, oh you great unwashed, and listen to the edict from on high! The time has come for me to finally reveal to one and all who I have deemed fortunate enough to be crushed on by yours truly; to name the chosen few who have captured the attention of my mind, my heart, and my libido; who in all the land has, by the divine grace of god, been granted the admiration and tender affections of this paragon of manliness and chivalry: your lord, your savior, the object of all of your sexual fantasies: themadhatter! 

Now my loyal peasants, listen as the decree is issued! (all those not paying attention will be summarily executed via drawing and quartering)

Emperor Nero - Because any musician who knows the value of good pyrotechnics during a performance deserves to be on this list. Bands like Kiss and Rammstein owe everything they are to this visionary.

Aaron Burr - This fine gentleman knows that a real man speaks not in words, but in bullets. That kind of intensity is ever so desirable.

Bruce Braley - Any man who loves his state as much as Spruce Bruce loves Iowa deserves my love also. And he has a thing for highways. I'm for doing it in the road.

Mary Todd Lincoln -Because any chick who's been sent to the crazy house is usually even crazier in bed 

Amelia Earhart - A woman who's to stubborn to ask for directions, you've really got to admire that.

Teddy Roosevelt - What can I say other than Big Stick. Plus, you know, riding rough is an added bonus.

Mikhail Gorbachev - I have a thing for tattoos. That is a tattoo right?

Julio Franco - Anyone that can play a professional sport until they're 50 definitely has 'staying power,' if you know what I'm saying...and I think you do. 

Rick "Wild Thing" Vaughn - *Ahem* Wild Thing, you make my heart sing, yadda yadda. Plus he can get into hotels and restaurant-type places.

And of course, this fine specimen of humanity because he's just so, well...suave http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx64_N4AA04


What you expected me to be serious? Or were you just hoping you made the list? 

Edit: Please don't ban me! This is NOT a threadjack! Just having some lighthearted fun!


----------



## SummerG (Jan 2, 2008)

runningman said:


> Ok. Hmmm.
> 
> Ruby Ripples. Obviously. Mainly coz if I didn't she'd have me executed.  But also coz she's great fun and lovely.
> 
> ...



Yay! Likewise my favorite crazy welshman!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 2, 2008)

How do people get this many crushes on other people? I hadn't had a crush in twenty years before I developed a brief one this last fall. Of course, when I was in my teens I had a new one every month...

Maybe I'm not normal? Won't somebody let me know?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, that is a long list. Meant every word.


----------



## ActionPif (Jan 2, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> etc. etc. etc.



Sir themadhatter (and, ultimately, unworthy huddled masses)

It astonishes me so that you have decided, at this moment o'er the moon, to reveal to the unwitting populous your carefully scripted list of fellow humans (and miscellanea) whom you desire lustily and very generally naughty things, from the sound of your etc. etc.. 

For, as it would indeed come to be, I too can no longer reign in, like a boisterous ox scampering free after indeed having 'scaped from shackl's aplenty, my libidinous urges, which surge through me like the raging, angry waters of a gargantuan river un-dammed and free from artificial unnatur'l chains numerous.

I present, after such a moving description of my impure and my incontinent thoughtschemes, a list:


Keynesian Economics- Because no reduction in interest will stop me from seizing that fertile and vast infrastructure :smitten:

The Great Pumpkin- Forget about apples, pears, prunes, kumquats, and whateverthehell. The pumpkin reigns supreme.

OPEC- Because I need a lover who will engage in outrageous protectionism and greed on my behalf.

Molly Pitcher- I admit, the "you may not have actually existed" thing is a bit of a turn-on. Reloading my musket as we speak!

Warren G Harding- Any man universally considered the worst president of all time must be...dangerous. I like dangerous :wubu:

Hundred Years' War- Anything that can last this long can't be a disadvantage, now can it? :batting: Modesty is also a turn on...16 years worth!


Accepting applications...from only this list, so as not to completely deviate from the thread's mission! :bow::batting:


Lustily yours,

ActionPackin'Pif

I mean, I guess I could consider other applicants. Applicants? Why am I adding bureaucracy to this already tedious process?


----------



## starwater (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't been around for a while...

But Checksum Panic and Jay West Coast are pretty darned cute.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 2, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> Ivy (We should talk sometime!!! I don't know if you're familiar with *Drum Corps*; but I'm going to be out your way this Summer observing one......that is, an ALL MALE corp....)



I am not Ivy, but check your Private Message box anyway. 
Cavaliers or Madison?


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 2, 2008)

i think i have a crush on *everybody!..:*wubu: teehee, freeeee loving people! You're all amazing and cheer me up to no end :kiss2:


----------



## bexy (Jan 2, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i think i have a crush on *everybody!..:*wubu: teehee, freeeee loving people! You're all amazing and cheer me up to no end :kiss2:


*
lol im starting to feel the same jen, everyones just too nice, special mention to seth tho! have i mentioned i like seth yet? seth anyone? seth!? *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 2, 2008)

runningman said:


> Ok. Hmmm.
> 
> Ruby Ripples. Obviously. Mainly coz if I didn't she'd have me executed.  But also coz she's great fun and lovely.
> 
> ...




OMG I finally made someone's list! *faints with a happy smile on her face*


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a crush on whoever has a crush on me all one of them lol ok I'm just at work and feel silly you got to love security jobs


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a girly crush on ---. It makes me feel all hawt & sexy to pretend fling myself at her. Because obviously, I get no validation otherwise. 

Or maybe, just maybe, it's all in good fun ... and done as a flattering gesture to the beautiful ---, whom I actually do adore & find to be very beautiful. Maybe. But then, it's more fun to insult people, isn't it?


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> lol im starting to feel the same jen, everyones just too nice, special mention to seth tho! have i mentioned i like seth yet? seth anyone? seth!? *




Who is this Seth guy?


----------



## bexy (Jan 2, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Who is this Seth guy?



*seth green of buffy and idle hands fame of course, who else are u suggesting it could be? *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *seth green of buffy and idle hands fame of course, who else are u suggesting it could be? *


Maybe an ancient god?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 2, 2008)

Has a big crush on ultra_1984 the guy who introduced me to Dims. He dosent post very often if ever so not sure if he will see this but there you have it hehe x


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> ::cue trumpets, circus performers, and random train of exotic animals
> 
> Hark peasants! Pull yourselves out of your muddy hovels, oh you great unwashed, and listen to the edict from on high! The time has come for me to finally reveal to one and all who I have deemed fortunate enough to be crushed on by yours truly; to name the chosen few who have captured the attention of my mind, my heart, and my libido; who in all the land has, by the divine grace of god, been granted the admiration and tender affections of this paragon of manliness and chivalry: your lord, your savior, the object of all of your sexual fantasies: themadhatter!
> 
> ...




What?? Christopher Walken isn't on the list??


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> What?? Christopher Walken isn't on the list??



Touche salesman. Touche.


----------



## Aireman (Jan 2, 2008)

CAMellie!:smitten:


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *seth green of buffy and idle hands fame of course, who else are u suggesting it could be? *



I thought as much. I mean, who didn't love Oz?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a crush on a man who has just as much love for antique paper as I do. :wubu:

</geeking out>


----------



## James (Jan 3, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have a crush on a man who has just as much love for antique paper as I do. :wubu:
> 
> </geeking out>



woot! Go Ginny


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 3, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have a crush on a man who has just as much love for antique paper as I do. :wubu:
> 
> </geeking out>



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BigBeautifulMe again.

Hehe! That is so cute!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 3, 2008)

whoo-hoo! I got me first. Thanks, A-1


----------



## mimosa (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, Bexy

I have a crush on you and Seth. I think we should go to the Cinema together.:wubu:


----------



## bexy (Jan 3, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Hey, Bexy
> 
> I have a crush on you and Seth. I think we should go to the Cinema together.:wubu:


*
ONLY if theres sweet popcorn hehe *


----------



## bexy (Jan 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Maybe an ancient god?


*you got me!*


Seth Warren said:


> I thought as much. I mean, who didn't love Oz?



*exactly, i mean hes short but most boys are compared to me so meh *


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 3, 2008)

Aireman said:


> CAMellie!:smitten:



Oh my! :blush: You're quite the hottie yourself, sir. :kiss2:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 3, 2008)

my crush is for Violet Beauregard, she is so lovely!!!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> What?? Christopher Walken isn't on the list??



Oh, my gosh...Oh, my gosh..OH..MY...GOSH! I SOOO have a huge crush on Christopher Walken! It started when I went to the theater to see him in The Dead Zone. I was eight months preggie at the time. After watching him for nearly two hours, I turned to look at my then husband and thought, "What the hell am I with him for??" I have prayed to the God Almighty that I meet that man before either one of us takes a dirt nap.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 3, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> **snipped**
> 
> and some other ones i just cant think right now, but ill write the other ones later.
> 
> ...



Thank you, you beautiful girl, you.  Made my day.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jeff!! 



IwannabeVERYfat said:


> my crush is for Violet Beauregard, she is so lovely!!!


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, in addition to the always lovely :wubu:Ruby Ripples:wubu: who I fessed up to before:
Superodalisque
CAMellie
Violet Beauregard
LisaInNC


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 4, 2008)

lovessbbw said:


> Well, in addition to the always lovely :wubu:Ruby Ripples:wubu: who I fessed up to before:
> Superodalisque
> CAMellie
> Violet Beauregard
> LisaInNC




heeheehee...thanks, Jeff :kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> ONLY if theres sweet popcorn hehe *



BUt of course.


----------



## ripley (Jan 4, 2008)

Single guys in my age group seem to be scant lately, so I'm in the rare state of being crush free, which sucks 'cause I love to have a crush.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 4, 2008)

ripley said:


> Single guys in my age group seem to be scant lately, so I'm in the rare state of being crush free, which sucks 'cause I love to have a crush.




Patience! I have some in the oven, as I type.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 4, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Thank you, you beautiful girl, you.  Made my day.



Well, you are very pretty and i love your pics.....


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a crush on everyone...free love for all. 

Yup, it's like that.


----------



## Aireman (Jan 4, 2008)

ripley said:


> Single guys in my age group seem to be scant lately, so I'm in the rare state of being crush free, which sucks 'cause I love to have a crush.



I'm always free to be crushed! Oh, wait I didn't crushed crushed. Just crushed on.... oh never mind.


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 4, 2008)

TrinaXxl lolllll (inna good way)


:wubu:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 5, 2008)

Aireman said:


> I'm always free to be crushed! Oh, wait I didn't crushed crushed. Just crushed on.... oh never mind.


Oh, come on Aireman...you know you wanna be crushed. :batting:


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 7, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I have a crush on everyone...free love for all.
> 
> Yup, it's like that.



Noe that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay I guess i'll give it a go!

Coldcomfort

and Sweet&fat



I love music and art,


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a couple crushes but I'm not saying who.

C'mon. Crushes are just trouble-- I mean, the reason they call them crushes is because _you get your heart crushed._ You could even lose some of your stuff! As much as I hate to say it, this is not a sit-on-me-I-like-it thing, my FA brothers. And sisters. BBW sisters. And FFAs.

Just being a dumb old billy goat over here


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 8, 2008)

I admit, I had a pretty big crush on Ren's brother! Oh, why can't I just keep a harem like they had back in the good old days?  

Also: Fat Me is hot. Damn hot.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 8, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Okay I guess i'll give it a go!
> 
> Coldcomfort
> 
> ...



Aw, thanks. :blush: BTW, you're quite cute in your "recent pics" post!


----------



## Ash (Jan 8, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Also: Fat Me is hot. Damn hot.



Skinny Me is pretty damn hot, too. :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 8, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Skinny Me is pretty damn hot, too. :wubu:



Your skinny form, and your not skinny form are both hot. 

I be crushing on thee, college lady. :wubu:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 8, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Aw, thanks. :blush: BTW, you're quite cute in your "recent pics" post!



Thanks  , coming from a beautiful woman I dunno what to say except that makes my day !

:wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 9, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I have a couple crushes but I'm not saying who.



I crush YOU.  When are you coming to visit again??


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 9, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> I crush YOU.  When are you coming to visit again??



never because ow YOU'RE CRUSHING ME! :batting:

Anytime, actually. I have lots more free time now. I'm excited about living more like a normal person for a year, and not like a wild nocturnal animal who is also a student. We're talking a weekend here. I'll call you.

And oh, the retributive crushes will be tough. You should start bracing now.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 9, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> never because ow YOU'RE CRUSHING ME! :batting:
> 
> Anytime, actually. I have lots more free time now. I'm excited about living more like a normal person for a year, and not like a wild nocturnal animal who is also a student. We're talking a weekend here. I'll call you.
> 
> And oh, the retributive crushes will be tough. You should start bracing now.


 

You should call me. I am house sitting again this weekend with Bay... this time with a Wii!!! YAY!! Wii bowling all weekend long!! Haa haa....

I'm braced. Bring it.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 9, 2008)

I've lurked around a lot and for the first time ever I am actually crushing - falling over more likely - for someone on the forums. 

Chubbyboy

:wubu:


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

*he doesnt post on here, or at least i dont think he does, but i have decided i am in love with and want to run away with russell brand!!! hes beautiful and funny, has the best smile and likes morrissey!!*


----------



## Shosh (Jan 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *he doesnt post on here, or at least i dont think he does, but i have decided i am in love with and want to run away with russell brand!!! hes beautiful and funny, has the best smile and likes morrissey!!*




I don't think George'll be too happy with that mate!


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I don't think George'll be too happy with that mate!



*george and i have a deal. if morrissey or russell brand ask me out im allowed to go. if dawn french asks him out i kick her ass all the way back to dibley. its a good deal *


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 10, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> You should call me. I am house sitting again this weekend with Bay... this time with a Wii!!! YAY!! Wii bowling all weekend long!! Haa haa....
> 
> I'm braced. Bring it.



DID YOU SAY WII BOWLING???


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *george and i have a deal. if morrissey or russell brand ask me out im allowed to go. if dawn french asks him out i kick her ass all the way back to dibley. its a good deal *


whee double standard


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 10, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> DID YOU SAY WII BOWLING???


 

Indeed  :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 10, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> Indeed  :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


I love WII bowling!!!! Ill play


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *he doesnt post on here, or at least i dont think he does, but i have decided i am in love with and want to run away with russell brand!!! hes beautiful and funny, has the best smile and likes morrissey!!*



Im gonna have to agree with Russell! Hilarious and hot man!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

hm..

activistfatgirl
curvyem
sasha
buffie
lillybbbw
thesadeianlinguist
ivy

i cant think now...ive been inhaling paint fumes all day in a display window.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^

that guy.

hey boo.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 10, 2008)

I forgot to add Violet... so VIOLET!!! 

Oh yeah, and Tina too!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

supersoup said:


> ^^^
> 
> that guy.
> 
> hey boo.



aww shucks...:wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 10, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> hm..
> 
> thesadeianlinguist



Honey, you've made me entertain gaining 200 or 300 lbs. for a couple years. :smitten:

Unfortunately, my metabolism is working against me! Or for me, as society might argue!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> hm..
> 
> activistfatgirl
> .



I already have proverbial egg on my face for announcing crushes on this thread before, but hell with it! Thanks CCR!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I already have proverbial egg on my face for announcing crushes on this thread before, but hell with it! Thanks CCR!



who _doesn't_ have a crush on afg, though?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> who _doesn't_ have a crush on afg, though?



Well, lots of people have crushes on me, but no one can actually handle the afg, so i'll be perpetually internet crushed upon. It's my life, my legacy.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> who _doesn't_ have a crush on afg, though?



...tooshay.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 11, 2008)

I didnt, but thinking I should now?? hehe she's a pretty girly...like sooooooooooooooooooooo many on here!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 11, 2008)

Hummm..I haven't had a crush in a while. I must fix this!


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 11, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, lots of people have crushes on me, but no one can actually handle the afg, so i'll be perpetually internet crushed upon. It's my life, my legacy.




I don't know if I'd want to "handle" you anyhow. That word is so devoid of sensuality.


----------



## runningman (Jan 11, 2008)

Ashley
Beckaboo


----------



## butch (Jan 13, 2008)

I haven't had a Dims crush since the summer, but that must be a good thing, if we've gone over 40 pages and no one crushes on me. 

But, heh, no tears for me, thats OK- I'm crushing your head right now anyway. 

View attachment Headcrusher3.3.JPG


----------



## Shosh (Jan 13, 2008)

butch said:


> I haven't had a Dims crush since the summer, but that must be a good thing, if we've gone over 40 pages and no one crushes on me.
> 
> But, heh, no tears for me, thats OK- I'm crushing your head right now anyway.



Oh Butchie. Hope you had an ace birthday.

Meanwhile nobody is crushing on me, and I can't seem to meet any decent guys here ( In Australia), so let's both just join the sisterly order of Saint Tarsissius of the bleeding heart.:bow:


----------



## vermillion (Jan 13, 2008)

hmmmm.....aurora


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 13, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, lots of people have crushes on me, but no one can actually handle the afg, so i'll be perpetually internet crushed upon. It's my life, my legacy.


Ohhhh... We can't handle it.
Someone is confident. It's sexy. HAHA! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

butch said:


> I haven't had a Dims crush since the summer, but that must be a good thing, if we've gone over 40 pages and no one crushes on me.
> 
> But, heh, no tears for me, thats OK- I'm crushing your head right now anyway.




I'm now crushing on your for posting that Kids in the Hall crush groove :wubu:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 13, 2008)

butch said:


> I haven't had a Dims crush since the summer, but that must be a good thing, if we've gone over 40 pages and no one crushes on me.
> 
> But, heh, no tears for me, thats OK- I'm crushing your head right now anyway.



LOl..

Crush*!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG i love the Crush your head boys from Kids in the hall


----------



## Ash (Jan 13, 2008)

runningman said:


> Ashley
> Beckaboo



Aww..thanks!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 13, 2008)

butch said:


> I haven't had a Dims crush since the summer, but that must be a good thing, if we've gone over 40 pages and no one crushes on me.
> 
> But, heh, no tears for me, thats OK- I'm crushing your head right now anyway.



You naughty girl!!!
I'm pinching you ...(sorry folks, had to be done) 

View attachment pinch.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Lloyd!!! :wubu:




bmann0413 said:


> I forgot to add Violet... so VIOLET!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, and Tina too!


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Ooooh... okay, makes sense!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...




wow i made a list! thanks bman, you're too kind.

i only have eyes for


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 16, 2008)

runningman said:


> Ashley
> Beckaboo



Ah crap, :blush:, super flattered, thanks Mike. 

I have great company too, Ashley is super hot!:wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

*Me to self:* "Gosh, lemme check that Crush thread to see if someone's finally fallen for me this week... What?! No ONE? Again?"

*Self to me:* "Hey, it's almost time for Project Runway! Don't forget you have forty-five pages of readin' to do, too, before midnight, Cinderella."

*Me to self:* "You can be such an asshole, you know."


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 16, 2008)

Fascinita, I have the biggest damn crush on you now. I'm going to loom over you until you get so uncomfortable you ask me to leave. :smitten:


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Fascinita, I have the biggest damn crush on you now. I'm going to loom over you until you get so uncomfortable you ask me to leave. :smitten:



Your breath is so fresh! And your hair smells delicious. And I see every detail of your eyelashes! Wunderbar! Schon! Why am I speaking German?!

:smitten::kiss2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 16, 2008)

Ich lieben dich, mein liebling! :smitten:


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ich lieben dich, mein liebling! :smitten:



This entire scene should take place in a cabaret somewhere, right? And you're wearing sequins and I'm wearing spangles.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh! I've never had an occasion that warranted sequins! Perfect!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 16, 2008)

Y'know what? I'm gonna add BeckaBoo in the mix...


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 16, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Y'know what? I'm gonna add BeckaBoo in the mix...



Thank you Lloyd, you're so sweet! 

I hope you have a lotta loving to go round, thats quite a list you have going on there now! Lol.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 16, 2008)

BeckaBoo..... I DEFINITELY have a crush on you, and I cant believe you missed my thread!! I'm fucking pissed!!  ..... 


just kiddin


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm totally crushing on Pat's arms, shoulders, and hipbones. If those body parts came up to me and was like, "What's up?" I think I'd fall over and die. But just those specific body parts- Pat's a bit of a manwhore.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 16, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Pat's a bit of a manwhore.



Understatement, to say the very least!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 16, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm totally crushing on Pat's arms, shoulders, and hipbones. If those body parts came up to me and was like, "What's up?" I think I'd fall over and die. But just those specific body parts- Pat's a bit of a manwhore.



Hmm... I wonder if I should crush on you, Sammy... I mean, you ARE a hottie...

I'm kidding, of course I'll crush on you!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 16, 2008)

Score! My first crush! LOL


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 16, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm totally crushing on Pat's arms, shoulders, and hipbones. If those body parts came up to me and was like, "What's up?" I think I'd fall over and die. But just those specific body parts- Pat's a bit of a manwhore.





BeckaBoo said:


> Understatement, to say the very least!



Awww you guys are soo nice ... NOT!!! fucking ass holes!.... just messing around I love you guys  


Pat AKA "manwhore"?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2008)

I have 3 right now. 

First one I will not name - he knows. 

Second one - Freethinker. *sigh*

Third one - Seth Warren *sigh*

Yes I know I'm married - but crushes are just for fun. :wubu:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 16, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have 3 right now.
> 
> First one I will not name - he knows.
> 
> ...



Aw, shucks, Sandie...:blush:



(Thank you)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 18, 2008)

::: prances in, all aglow :::

People That I Have A Crush On (I'm sure that I'm forgetting a few, so will have to come back later to list more):

A Bolder Boulder FA 
A Fat Doc 
A Sheep 
a-rock 
A.V. 
a123b1234 
a1eskimo 
a1jb2 
a2big 
a2raya 
a2sue 
a65 
a77 
a79 
A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan 
aa101321 
aaaaaaa_ 
aabroppi 
aad9 
aaexpress04 
aakhan136 
aakjgh678 
Aalwawbc 
Aapartytime 
aaronburnsyou 
aaronoshea 
aaron_fa 
aartjan 
aa_ya 
ab565 

:::: deep breath :::: 

Abadaned3 
Abadjoder8 
Abadpoence2 
abalavsan 
abatya 

... oh, really. Just far too many to name.


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> ::: prances in, all aglow :::
> 
> People That I Have A Crush On (I'm sure that I'm forgetting a few, so will have to come back later to list more):
> 
> ...



*snickersnort*


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> ::: prances in, all aglow :::
> 
> People That I Have A Crush On (I'm sure that I'm forgetting a few, so will have to come back later to list more):
> 
> ...



Rainwoman here obviously memorized teh internets fone book.

Crush whore.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Rainwoman here obviously memorized teh internets fone book.
> 
> Crush whore.



Oh, you're just annoyed coz I haven't gotten to "S" yet  

Like, it's not enough that every Tina, Diedra and Harriet in Dimsland is already crushing on you, Northern Lights.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oh, you're just annoyed coz I haven't gotten to "S" yet
> 
> Like, it's not enough that every Tina, Diedra and Harriet in Dimsland is already crushing on you, Northern Lights.



Flattery will get you everywhere. 

And next time start with "SP". I don't have time to wait around. I got a bus to catch and it is a little nippy today (if you didn't notice).


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> ::: prances in, all aglow :::
> 
> People That I Have A Crush On (I'm sure that I'm forgetting a few, so will have to come back later to list more):
> 
> ...



Brilliant!

-Rusty


----------



## mossystate (Jan 18, 2008)

*..waits...all giddy and stuff..for when TraciJay gets to the ' M's ' and totally does not add me! *


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *..waits...all giddy and stuff..for when TraciJay gets to the ' M's ' and totally does not add me! *



Mossysting, Mossyfling, Mossybling, Mossykaching ....

It should be rather obvious by now just how very much I want to crush you. And then grind you up into a chunky paste, form patties, quick freeze them, and then package & sell you as an "alternative to tofu burgers" to the lobster-hugging, armpit-hair weaving vegan crowd.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 18, 2008)

I feel I should add Beckaboo to my list of crushes!  such a yummy smile and lovely eyes!


:wubu::smitten:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mossysting, Mossyfling, Mossybling, Mossykaching ....
> 
> It should be rather obvious by now just how very much I want to crush you. And then grind you up into a chunky paste, form patties, quick freeze them, and then package & sell you as an "alternative to tofu burgers" to the lobster-hugging, armpit-hair weaving vegan crowd.



sigh....got all excited...then.....saw...that...

the only person who I THOUGHT would have a meaningless, watered down, net-crush on me..and...up in smoke..............hate you...and I mean that...I do

and, shouldn't your post be on the food board?...I must get a Mod to move it


----------



## furious styles (Jan 18, 2008)

the obstreperous ms. j

:smitten:

XD


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> sigh....got all excited...then.....saw...that...
> 
> the only person who I THOUGHT would have a meaningless, watered down, net-crush on me..and...up in smoke..............hate you...and I mean that...I do
> 
> and, shouldn't your post be on the food board?...I must get a Mod to move it



Alliteration may make sense,
to those who love such things,
but try to see another tense,
where feeling almost sings,

For all true feelings come from heart,
and cannot be captured ... with clever rhyme.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Alliteration may make sense,
> to those who love such things,
> but try to see another tense,
> where feeling almost sings,
> ...



I love that poem. Allow me to fix the last line for you, though:
*
For all true feelings come from heart,
and cannot be captured ... with a fart.
*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 18, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I love that poem. Allow me to fix the last line for you, though:
> *
> For all true feelings come from heart,
> and cannot be captured ... with a fart.
> *



But... that would be a lie 

I know ... I just KNOW ... that I could capture my feelings for Mossy with a fart. If only I could bottle those feelings for her .... sigh ....


----------



## mossystate (Jan 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> But... that would be a lie
> 
> I know ... I just KNOW ... that I could capture my feelings for Mossy with a fart. If only I could bottle those feelings for her .... sigh ....




When I leave Dimensions, in a weeks time.....you will miss me...I know you will.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> When I leave Dimensions, in a weeks time.....you will miss me...I know you will.



Give me your address. I'll send you my .... feelings.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Give me your address. I'll send you my .... feelings.



You just forced from me, one of my patented clucking chicken....laughs.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 18, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> the obstreperous ms. j
> 
> :smitten:
> 
> XD





:batting: mfdoom
:wubu:


I do the belly dance of mutual smitten-ness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoREkZvkyI8


----------



## Ash (Jan 19, 2008)

Please do not quote the above poster. He/she will be gone momentarily.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 19, 2008)

That was for the troll that was doing the advert, not for my smitten fest, right Ashley?

All of the sudden I was like "eh wtf? he/she will be gone" :blink::blink:

Waaaa!


----------



## Ash (Jan 19, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> That was for the troll that was doing the advert, not for my smitten fest, right Ashley?
> 
> All of the sudden I was like "eh wtf? he/she will be gone" :blink::blink:
> 
> Waaaa!



Haha. Yes, yes it was.

I mean....

You better shape up or ship out, Missy!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 19, 2008)

Shape up? 

Is blobbly in all the right places a shape? lol


----------



## Ash (Jan 19, 2008)

Around here? Of course it is. It's the BEST shape.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 19, 2008)

i'd say things are shaping up nicely.


----------



## -X- (Jan 19, 2008)

No particular order: 

_Sasha_ :wubu:

 *Supersoup*

ActivistFatGirl :smitten:


:blush: *Babyjeep*
_*
Rowan* _ :bow:

*

Kenzie* 
_
:smitten: Big Beautiful Me_
* 
Ashley* :blush:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 19, 2008)

a certain ballroom blitzing, bottle tossing browns fan, as well :>


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2008)

-X- said:


> No particular order:
> 
> _Sasha_ :wubu:
> 
> ...


Wow! I made someone's crush list, without any prompting. LOL. Thanks, X.


----------



## runningman (Jan 19, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Shape up?
> 
> Is blobbly in all the right places a shape? lol



I need to spread rep. Blobbly. Awesome.


----------



## runningman (Jan 19, 2008)

Big beautiful me
The Obstreperous Ms J


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, another one! Thanks, runningman.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 19, 2008)

-X- said:


> No particular order:
> 
> _Sasha_ :wubu:
> 
> ...



Awww...thank you darlin


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 19, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Awww...thank you darlin


*Wonders why I keep checking this thread*  lol sorry feeling sorry for myself.....if anyone does decide to have a crush on me...let me know.... lol xxxxx


----------



## Ash (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a girl-crush on missy_blue_eyez.:smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I have a girl-crush on missy_blue_eyez.:smitten:



As do I...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 19, 2008)

Awwww thanks for the sympathy crushes! Hehe......*blush* Ill stop being a big fat attention seeker now


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm with you, missy_blue_eyez- I dunno why I check this thread.  I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL... My crushes are ridiculous...

I have crushes on my NFL thread strippers:

TheMadhatter and Spanky (Shirts off you you boys )


AND on my NFL thread girlies who all contribute to keeping it from turning into a complete testosterone fest in there.

Nancygirl74, Cold Comfort, Susannah and LillyBBBW.

:kiss2:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a crush on Mellie :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 19, 2008)

TheNowhereMan said:


> I have a crush on Mellie :wubu:



...it's mutual :kiss2:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 19, 2008)

^_^ yay!!!!!!


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 19, 2008)

i got a few....but i can't say, there a secret:huh:


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 20, 2008)

some but not all of my crushes

Cindy G :wubu:

SoVerySoft :wubu:

Krazyk1372 :kiss2:

Oh and lets not forget Aurora :smitten:



Dravenhawk


----------



## runningman (Jan 20, 2008)

missy blue eyez
SMA413


----------



## Shosh (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> LOL... My crushes are ridiculous...
> 
> I have crushes on my NFL thread strippers:
> 
> ...




Oh Thank you. 

Meanwhile guys have you seen this woman's profile pic? She is an absolute knockout! Gorgeous.
Off you go guys. Go and check it out! You will be saying :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2008)

TheNowhereMan said:


> I have a crush on Mellie :wubu:




Show her your big tweezers......:batting:


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm with you, missy_blue_eyez- I dunno why I check this thread.  I'll just keep my fingers crossed.





Likewise... but then again, I lurk more than post so....


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Oh Thank you.
> 
> Meanwhile guys have you seen this woman's profile pic? She is an absolute knockout! Gorgeous.
> Off you go guys. Go and check it out! You will be saying :smitten:



Oh Shoshie...thank you so much :bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Show her your big tweezers......:batting:




Yours are the only tweezers I wanna see :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Oh Shoshie...thank you so much :bow:




You are most welcome. Did I utter, mutter or stutter? You are a beauty.

I think I have just increased the traffic to your page here tenfold.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

runningman said:


> missy blue eyez
> SMA413



Awww, thanks runningman- you just made my day


----------



## vermillion (Jan 20, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> *Wonders why I keep checking this thread*  lol sorry feeling sorry for myself.....if anyone does decide to have a crush on me...let me know.... lol xxxxx



lol i look too...
and no one even knows me...
but i still look.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 20, 2008)

runningman said:


> missy blue eyez
> SMA413


Awwwww thanks for the sympathy crush! lol!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 20, 2008)

vermillion said:


> lol i look too...
> and no one even knows me...
> but i still look.



Hey, I already said you in my first post in this thread, Vermillion!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwwww thanks for the sympathy crush! lol!



Ha ha- I'll take what I can get, even if it's out of sympathy.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 21, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> a certain ballroom blitzing, bottle tossing browns fan, as well :>



a *browns* fan that blitzes through ballrooms?! sounds like a LOOOOSERRRRR. 

:wubu: mutual.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> a *browns* fan that blitzes through ballrooms?! sounds like a LOOOOSERRRRR.
> 
> :wubu: mutual.



Y'know... I think I mentioned you... buuuuuut just to be sure, you're on mah list, too, CC...


----------



## furious styles (Jan 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> a *browns* fan that blitzes through ballrooms?! sounds like a LOOOOSERRRRR.
> 
> :wubu: mutual.



she's also a hipster kid. don't really know what i'm thinking tbh.
hottie :B


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 21, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i'd say things are shaping up nicely.



You keep complimenting me, and I will show up with my Atheist Handbook, an Entemanns cake and a my Herb Alpert Greatest Hits LP at your door and move in.


You've been warned! :batting:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 21, 2008)

runningman said:


> Big beautiful me
> The Obstreperous Ms J



Awww, Runningman, how sweet you are. Its good to be in such wonderful company as BBMe.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 21, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> You keep complimenting me, and I will show up with my Atheist Handbook, an Entemanns cake and a my Herb Alpert Greatest Hits LP at your door and move in.
> 
> 
> You've been warned! :batting:


Don't know bout the Handbook, but if "Rise" is on that Herb Alpert LP, I'll let you in even without the cake.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm with you, missy_blue_eyez- I dunno why I check this thread.  I'll just keep my fingers crossed.



I think we all check it just to torture ourselves


----------



## furious styles (Jan 21, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> You keep complimenting me, and I will show up with my Atheist Handbook, an Entemanns cake and a my Herb Alpert Greatest Hits LP at your door and move in.
> 
> 
> You've been warned! :batting:



"Going Places" is sitting between public enemy and tom waits in my "recently listened to" cd pile. you can't make this shit up.


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 21, 2008)

No way I can do this without leaving a lot of lovely women out of this...

Lilly
phatfatgirl
Heather
Sable
Janie
LargeandLovely
etc., etc., etc.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Awww, Runningman, how sweet you are. Its good to be in such wonderful company as BBMe.


Hah, I was thinking the same thing. "I'm on the same plane as Janie? NO way!"


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 21, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Okay I said before I wasn't going to mention any names. But screw that! These are just friendly man crushes I have anyway. (Sorry ladies...I don't roll that way!)
> 
> okay...here goes.
> 
> ...



How in the Hell did I miss this?!?!?!?!?! Never before have I been bestowed with such an honor! :wubu:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 22, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> "Going Places" is sitting between public enemy and tom waits in my "recently listened to" cd pile. you can't make this shit up.



Allright Mr. Doom, I'm yours. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWOsbGP5Ox4


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 22, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> No way I can do this without leaving a lot of lovely women out of this...
> 
> Lilly
> phatfatgirl
> ...



Thanks Peter. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, guess I should finally put up my list in more or less no particular order 

Love Dubh
Bexylicious
Sasha
BigBeautifulMe
Love.Metal
SoCoCare
intrultra
Vermillion
This1Yankee
CurvyEm

I know I'm missing people, but here is the first batch


----------



## butch (Jan 22, 2008)

Isn't the Cali song by LLCoolJ, TO MS. J?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, my dear Butch, thanks!!! That's it!!!

ROTFL!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2008)

It's "Going Back to Cali," fwiw/if yer lookin for it, and god bless its nasty bassline--just wanted to chime in with a yum there.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww, thanks Eric.  You're a sweetheart, too.

Wait a second...two of us were your roommates in NYC. Coincidence?! I think not.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awwww, thanks Eric.  You're a sweetheart, too.
> 
> Wait a second...two of us were your roommates in NYC. Coincidence?! I think not.



Meh, maybe lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 22, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> some but not all of my crushes
> 
> Cindy G :wubu:
> 
> ...



Awww thanks, Patrick! You are a sweetie! :wubu: :blush:


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 22, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Thanks Peter. :wubu::wubu:



Well, I wouldn't want anyone thinking I have bad taste.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a crush on everyone in the chatroom right this second. Most especially Summer because she's a lovely, sweet person and Lisa because she'll cut me if I don't say so. Just kidding, Lisa! And Mellie....see edit


----------



## SummerG (Jan 22, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have a crush on everyone in the chatroom right this second. Most especially Summer because she's a lovely, sweet person and Lisa because she'll cut me if I don't say so. Just kidding, Lisa!



The feeling is mutual... you are the bees knees Nancy! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 23, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awwww, thanks Eric.  You're a sweetheart, too.
> 
> Wait a second...two of us were your roommates in NYC. Coincidence?! I think not.


 

And of us shared a bed with him 

That'd be me.... 

I know what you're thinking... yes, I am a hussy. It's okay. 

THANKS ERIC, YOU CUTIE YOU! I wouldn't snuggle on a couch in a hotel lobby until 4am with anyone else. 

God I miss NYC.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 23, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, guess I should finally put up my list in more or less no particular order
> 
> Love Dubh
> Bexylicious
> ...




Holy crap, I'm on a list!!! *blush*
Thank you, Darling. [Is it irrational to be so happy about this?? lol.] 

You are definetly on my crush list as well 

My list would be:

KnottyOne
Love Dubh
Bexylicous
Jackoblangada
Obesus
Johnny Tattoos
StarScream
Annemarie
MaryElizabethAntoinette

...my brain is farting out because I have puppy-love for so many.
So if you aren't on the list, just add your name for me 

<3 Sarah Beth


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2008)

I put it up, and took it down, and now I'm putting it back... INVISIBLE!

activistfatgirl
Aliena
AnnMarie
Aurora
babyjeep21
BBWTexan
BigBeautifulMe
BigBellySSBBW
BigCutieAriel
BigCutieJenni
BigCutieSasha
bigsexy920
BLUEeyedBanshee
Boteroesque Babe
Brandi
Buffie
Butterbelly
CAMellie
Cat
ChubbyBubbles
Deidrababe
DestinyBBW
Ella Bella
EvilPrincess
FatAndProud
Friday
goofy girl
HeatherBBW
herin
HottiMegan
IdahoCynth
jamie
Jes
JoyJoy
Kimberleigh
Krissy12 LillyBBBW
LinCanDo66
LisaInNC
liz (di-va)
Lovelyone
Lucky
Miss Vickie
missaf
MissStacie
MisticalMisty
mossystate
NancyGirl74
out.of.habit
prettyssbbw
Punkin1024
rainyday
Rebecca
RedHead
ripley
Robin Rocks
Ruby Ripples
saucywench
Sharleen
SophieBBW
SoVerySoft
starrbbw
StrawberryShortcake
SummerG
SuperMishe
superodalisque
supersoup
swordchick
ThatFatGirl
Theatrmuse/Kara
TheSadeianLinguist
This1Yankee
Violet_Beauregard 


eta: psych...


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Holy crap, I'm on a list!!! *blush*
> Thank you, Darling. [Is it irrational to be so happy about this?? lol.]
> 
> You are definetly on my crush list as well
> ...


*
wuv you!! :wubu:*


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 24, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> And of us shared a bed with him
> 
> That'd be me....
> 
> ...



Yes... that was an amazinly fun time, it has to happen again soon ^_^. And hey, I'm just as much of a hussie, cause like... I'm pretty sure it was my idea lol. Buy yea, you are beyond cute and cuddly so that was def a pleasure to get to cuddle up w/ you in the lobby.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 24, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Holy crap, I'm on a list!!! *blush*
> Thank you, Darling. [Is it irrational to be so happy about this?? lol.]
> 
> You are definetly on my crush list as well



Well... it is me so I think you have a perfect right to be this happy about it  . But yea, I've kinda been crushin ever since we talked like... well a lonnnnng time ago lol


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> wuv you!! :wubu:*



Tehe :kiss2:


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 24, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Well... it is me so I think you have a perfect right to be this happy about it  . But yea, I've kinda been crushin ever since we talked like... well a lonnnnng time ago lol




[Insert school-girl giggling here]
Awww, really?? A crush on little ol' me? 
I must admit...I have been crushin' on you as well. Can you blame me? 

It has been a long time since we talked, hasn't it?? That's not cool. We must remedy this!! 

I'm still irrationally happy. Internet crushes are awesome, lol. 

<3


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 24, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Holy crap, I'm on a list!!! *blush*
> Thank you, Darling. [Is it irrational to be so happy about this?? lol.]
> 
> You are definetly on my crush list as well
> ...




Moi???? Or someone else. I don't want to be presumptive, but gee thanks.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 24, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Moi???? Or someone else. I don't want to be presumptive, but gee thanks.




Of course you!! You are THE AnneMarie 
Sassy and gorgeous. I can't help crushin' on ya. 

<3


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 24, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Of course you!! You are THE AnneMarie
> Sassy and gorgeous. I can't help crushin' on ya.
> 
> <3



Weee, I can go to bed with a new girl crush. Sooo happppehhhh!


----------



## Ash (Jan 24, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Weee, I can go to bed with a new girl crush. Sooo happppehhhh!



I was going to say that Keith might be upset, but I'm not so sure...


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is my crush list in order:
BigCutieSacha
DestiyBBW
Amatrix
Vermillion
CravInTheCurves
BeckyBoo
And all the other girls who loves metal


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

I should revised my list a bit:

Amatrix
BigCutieSacha
DestinyBBW
Vermillion
CravintheCurves
BeckyBoo
And all the other girls who loves metal


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll just say I have a crush on pretty much every bbw in my proximity, it makes it much easier, I webcrush on you all though, I hope I invented that word


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 25, 2008)

yea starts with ama ends with trix........amatrix=Gorgeous and a mean crush :wubu:


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 27, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> yea starts with ama ends with trix........amatrix=Gorgeous and a mean crush :wubu:



i must include miss blue eyez and little miss vermillion :wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 28, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> i must include miss blue eyez and little miss vermillion :wubu:


Oh no! Its too late now! *hmmph* heartbroken Spencer, just heartbroken! lol!


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 28, 2008)

NNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 2, 2008)

chapelhillmensch said:


> Jes :eat1: Girl I would lke to fight off the Zombie Hordes with
> 
> Britannia :smitten: Girl I would like to show Cyprus
> 
> ...





Oh my goodness gracious! I haven't read this thread in ages and this just made me smile oh so much. Thank you! I would love to be on a beach right now.


----------



## vermillion (Feb 2, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> i must include miss blue eyez and little miss vermillion :wubu:



not too late for me....

j/k


thanks spencer...
your pretty flippin coo too


----------



## vermillion (Feb 2, 2008)

Slamaga said:


> Here is my crush list in order:
> BigCutieSacha
> DestiyBBW
> Amatrix
> ...



oh wow
another list..thanks


----------



## vermillion (Feb 2, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, guess I should finally put up my list in more or less no particular order
> 
> Love Dubh
> Bexylicious
> ...



ohhh cool im so popular


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2008)

vermillion said:


> ohhh cool im so popular




You're popular because you're so cool :bow:


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

I feel the need to crush a human skull. Does that count?


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're popular because you're so cool :bow:



just like you're hot cuz you're fly. 

and i ain't cuz i'm not. amiright?!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 3, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> just like you're hot cuz you're fly.
> 
> and i ain't cuz i'm not. amiright?!



No.

Stop making me laugh, damn it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I feel the need to crush a human skull. Does that count?


Say, did you know you're wearing a human skull on your shoulders?  :huh:


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 3, 2008)

vermillion said:


> not too late for me....
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...



YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## BeckaBoo (Feb 4, 2008)

Slamaga said:


> I should revised my list a bit:
> 
> Amatrix
> BigCutieSacha
> ...



Aww, cheers honey...:blush:


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 4, 2008)

dya know what..

i love me! that's right, i love myself and i'm gunna tell you all that! hehe

also britannia( so gorgeous im jealous), tina (so nice!), chublover (HAWT!) and bexxy ( i want babies called Jex!)


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> dya know what..
> 
> i love me! that's right, i love myself and i'm gunna tell you all that! hehe
> 
> also britannia( so gorgeous im jealous), tina (so nice!), chublover (HAWT!) and bexxy ( i want babies called Jex!)



 aaww SHUCKS :blush::blush:


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 4, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> aaww SHUCKS :blush::blush:



hehe it's so true *mentally humps* :smitten:


----------



## bexy (Feb 4, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> dya know what..
> 
> i love me! that's right, i love myself and i'm gunna tell you all that! hehe
> 
> also britannia( so gorgeous im jealous), tina (so nice!), chublover (HAWT!) and bexxy ( i want babies called Jex!)



*Well one called Jex, and one called Benny (Jen + Bexy, you get what i did there )

xx*


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> hehe it's so true *mentally humps* :smitten:



ALRIGHT getting MENTAL action!!!! haha what NOW!!!!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## lacimehc18 (Feb 14, 2008)

1) Mimosa
2) Vermillion

My first post in the 8 months+ I've been reading this site....hopefully more will follow.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Feb 14, 2008)

The Webmaster, JMCGB, MFDoom, Fatlane, Free Thinker, Ryan FA, Bigplaidpants, Stan, Runningman, Ned Sontag, JohnnyFA, PhilQ, Blackjack, NYSquashee, Mango, JayWestCoast,The UncannyBruceman (who comes to all my shows ), Santaclear, Mini.

I crush because y'all are handsome, smart, and charming and your respective wives and girlfriends are some of the luckiest gals out there.

J

p.s. Some names omitted because I damn well felt like it.


----------



## runningman (Feb 16, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> The Webmaster, JMCGB, MFDoom, Fatlane, Free Thinker, Ryan FA, Bigplaidpants, Stan, Runningman, Ned Sontag, JohnnyFA, PhilQ, Blackjack, NYSquashee, Mango, JayWestCoast,The UncannyBruceman (who comes to all my shows ), Santaclear, Mini.
> 
> I crush because y'all are handsome, smart, and charming and your respective wives and girlfriends are some of the luckiest gals out there.
> 
> ...



I made a crush list! 

omg *faints*


----------



## Slamaga (Feb 16, 2008)

vermillion said:


> lol i look too...
> and no one even knows me...
> but i still look.



No one ever knows you? You're kidding! :blink:

Or I don't understand....


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 16, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> The Webmaster, JMCGB, MFDoom, Fatlane, Free Thinker, Ryan FA, Bigplaidpants, Stan, Runningman, Ned Sontag, JohnnyFA, PhilQ, Blackjack, NYSquashee, Mango, JayWestCoast,The UncannyBruceman (who comes to all my shows ), Santaclear, Mini.
> 
> I crush because y'all are handsome, smart, and charming and your respective wives and girlfriends are some of the luckiest gals out there.
> 
> ...



Aww, Janie you are a total sweetheart. I do believe this is the first time I have been mentioned in this thread. Thanks for including me with some stand up guys here at dims.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 20, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> The Webmaster, JMCGB, MFDoom, Fatlane, *Free Thinker*, Ryan FA, Bigplaidpants, Stan, Runningman, Ned Sontag, JohnnyFA, PhilQ, Blackjack, NYSquashee, Mango, JayWestCoast,The UncannyBruceman (who comes to all my shows ), Santaclear, Mini.
> 
> I crush because y'all are handsome, smart, and charming and your respective wives and girlfriends are some of the luckiest gals out there.
> 
> ...



Well, now _that's_ unusual.

Thank you, Ms. J! :blush: :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Does any of you ladies still like this handsome stud?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ive been having this one for awhile - CB - ssshhhhhh dont tell


----------



## Danyull (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd have put N/A but it's hard not to have a crush on the women here..

Mimosa is the main crush I have. :wubu:

And "Craveinthecurves" =]


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a crush on Susannah :wubu: She's such a sweetheart!


----------



## prickly (Feb 20, 2008)

.............without reading 3457 posts..........did i make it? did i?


----------



## Shosh (Feb 20, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I have a crush on Susannah :wubu: She's such a sweetheart!




Thank you angel. You are adoreable.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 20, 2008)

prickly said:


> .............without reading 3457 posts..........did i make it? did i?


apparently not:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?do=process&searchthreadid=15462

*cough*"Search This Thread"*cough*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 20, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Does any of you ladies still like this handsome stud?



I have a man crush on you. Does that count? You're just so .. so .. darn complimentary. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 20, 2008)

In no particular order!

Chublover
Ultra_1984 (on here but dosent post!) 
Hazzer3(on here but also dosent post!)
Bman, Jon_Blaze 
Pat, loggamatt 
Both Guns Blazin'
Wagimawr 
Clash City Rocker <<< (think thats his name, never spoken to him but admire him from afar! Stunning!) 
Bafta1 
Say Hello To The Angels 
Fairlight
ssbbwlover4life (aka Rob)
Mfdoom
Blackjack

Will add more soon!


----------



## prickly (Feb 20, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> apparently not:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?do=process&searchthreadid=15462
> 
> *cough*"Search This Thread"*cough*



.......i'm disgusted! it's a fucking outrage!

quick, ladies, any lady, just say you've got a crush on me.........whatever......i really NEED to be in this thread!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 20, 2008)

you know I would crush you in a heart beat  



prickly said:


> .......i'm disgusted! it's a fucking outrage!
> 
> quick, ladies, any lady, just say you've got a crush on me.........whatever......i really NEED to be in this thread!


----------



## prickly (Feb 20, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> you know I would crush you in a heart beat



.......that's close enough.....thanks!

(and sounds a whole hell of a lot more fun!)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dosen't it though ?? Let's !!!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 20, 2008)

well

there's liz, my confidant and resident great rack
ms. j, my original dims crush who likes camus 
cc, my theoretical hot as hell drinking partner who knows my life story
afg, with whom i will have an amazing weekend in some far off city
vermillion, who is musically inclined _and_ sexy as hell
britannia, token skinny girl crush

and a whole bunch of new babes who i haven't gotten to know yet. haha.

and let us not forget my mancrushes;

mediaboy, who might be my clone
b.p.p, also known as b-real
admiral snackbar, genius and trek fan


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

in no orderrr

minerva 08 - gorgeous and sweet 
chublover  - best blokey ever heh and too cute for words
the gorgeous bexxylicious! - shes just too amazing to give reasons

Jes - gives the best advice and always says how it is, love it


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

HA! I'm glad to know the weekend tryst is still in the works, doomy. Every year it doesn't happen, the locale should become more and more insane and exotic.

Say...you, me, 2010, on a yacht off the coast of alaska?

In fact, invite your whole crush list.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> HA! I'm glad to know the weekend tryst is still in the works, doomy. Every year it doesn't happen, the locale should become more and more insane and exotic.
> 
> Say...you, me, 2010, on a yacht off the coast of alaska?
> 
> In fact, invite your whole crush list.



even though im not on the crush list..can i come tooooo


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> even though im not on the crush list..can i come tooooo



YES YOU CAN! 

Don't roll your eyes, missy. I'll pull your hair. Or make Doomy do it. 

(What is WRONG with me today?)


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> YES YOU CAN!
> 
> Don't roll your eyes, missy. I'll pull your hair. Or make Doomy do it.
> 
> (What is WRONG with me today?)



ooooh kinky   will the other do the spanking  

(AHEM! what's wrong with ME today might be the question )


----------



## furious styles (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey J_J you are on the list, just gotta read between the lines. (cough) This would be one hell of a trip.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> Hey J_J you are on the list, just gotta read between the lines. (cough) This would be one hell of a trip.



heh yay


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 20, 2008)

Ive decided to unsubscribe from this thread as of now because it depresses me! lol!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ive decided to unsubscribe from this thread as of now because it depresses me! lol!



:O whyy! you is beautiful and we all have crushes on you automatically because you're so gorgeous which is why you werent mentioned..:smitten:

to all at Dims : I love missy blue eyes...better? hehe and it's true!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 20, 2008)

lol! Thanks.......its the second time ive had to come an get the sympathy crush!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> lol! Thanks.......its the second time ive had to come an get the sympathy crush!



it aint a sympathy crush, im not nice enough to do that! 
its a real one! 
*humps*


----------



## Spanky (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> it aint a sympathy crush, im not nice enough to do that!
> its a real one!
> *humps*



Sometimes when a new person comes to the boards, they bring something not seen before, and hell knows we've all seen a lot. 

I love the way Just_Jen: 

*humps*
*mentally humps*

...and all of the other little "humping", "bumping" and "grinding" things she adds to the end of her posts. Cute as a button. Love it. 

Way to go girl!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Sometimes when a new person comes to the boards, they bring something not seen before, and hell knows we've all seen a lot.
> 
> I love the way Just_Jen:
> 
> ...



awww teehee thankies  

*bounces* i think im now on a chocolate high and love everyone! *uberhump*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 20, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> well
> there's liz, my confidant and resident great rack



*mwah* :kiss2: backatcha, homeskillet

p.s. I'll be on the yacht. I like...Alaska. I have my own image of what this will be like; must go see.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I have a man crush on you. Does that count? You're just so .. so .. darn complimentary. :wubu::wubu::wubu:



I guess so! It's nice to feel loved... even if it is from a guy!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 20, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> In no particular order!
> 
> Chublover
> Ultra_1984 (on here but dosent post!)
> ...



That means a lot coming from you, you hottie you....

You know you're always on my crush list!


----------



## bexy (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> in no orderrr
> 
> minerva 08 - gorgeous and sweet
> chublover  - best blokey ever heh and too cute for words
> ...




*me, you, behind the bike sheds, 10 mins k?

thnks!*


----------



## Spanky (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> awww teehee thankies
> 
> *bounces* i think im now on a chocolate high and love everyone! *uberhump*



Now this song comes to mind with all of the *hump*- ing. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE9oiMLIHGA


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Now this song comes to mind with all of the *hump*- ing.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE9oiMLIHGA



haha you dont realise but that is me  ma names 'umptyyy  haha that man's nuts! 

*does the humpty hump*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> *mwah* :kiss2: backatcha, homeskillet
> 
> p.s. I'll be on the yacht. I like...Alaska. I have my own image of what this will be like; must go see.



Liz, I love you. We ARE the fatty version, I'm sure of it.

Only, I will need a few drinks to lighten up a little. And probably a whole new wardrobe...damn...let's do clothing optional?

Also, can we PLEASE invite Pharrell? That man. That pretty, pretty man.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 21, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Liz, I love you. We ARE the fatty version, I'm sure of it.
> 
> Only, I will need a few drinks to lighten up a little. And probably a whole new wardrobe...damn...let's do clothing optional?
> 
> Also, can we PLEASE invite Pharrell? That man. That pretty, pretty man.



I have a crush on you, Tiff... just thought you'd like to know... :batting:


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a crush on Curvaciousbbwlover ( Emory) He is so handsome and intelligent.

I also think SouthernFA is wonderful ( Such a nice friend to me here).

There really are a lot of lovely guys here.  We women are very lucky really.


----------



## user 23567 (Feb 21, 2008)

Susannah is my new crush :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 21, 2008)

grady said:


> Susannah is my new crush :wubu: :wubu:



*YES, YES, join in on the crushes for the lovely Susannah! If i swung that way she would so be at the top of my list!!!!....:wubu:*


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2008)

grady said:


> Susannah is my new crush :wubu: :wubu:



Oh Thank you. You are wonderful. It is so nice having you here at Dims and as a friend on my My Space page.

Susannah


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 21, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Only, I will need a few drinks to lighten up a little. And probably a whole new wardrobe...damn...let's do clothing optional?
> Also, can we PLEASE invite Pharrell? That man. That pretty, pretty man.



These are all directions in which I would like to see this yacht go. You have my full support for your proposal and your candidacy. AFG in 2010! AFG! AFG!


----------



## Aurora (Mar 15, 2008)

Lloyd, Dravenhawk, Fuzzy - *hugs* Thank you all! I feel so loved. 

Vermillion - Right back at ya girl!


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 17, 2008)

Does Joan Collins count?


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 17, 2008)

kanskfish said:


> Does Joan Collins count?



um...No??? lol


----------



## Shosh (Mar 17, 2008)

kanskfish said:


> Does Joan Collins count?




:huh: Maybe not!


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 20, 2008)

Shucks idk then


----------



## bigben47 (Mar 21, 2008)

Asshley... Valeria.. Mina... Topa Ladai


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 21, 2008)

i love pie. and cheetos


and nickels


and NOOB


----------



## bigben47 (Mar 21, 2008)

I forgot Diamond from Mercedbbw!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm crushing hard on Bo'...ermmmm...
Damn, he is such a utter dork i can't bring my self to toytally 'fess up!
Ah, the shame!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2008)

my Dims crush=Both Guns Blazing

i'm trying very hard not to be TOO cougarish with my lust but it's sooo hard with all the cuteness and hedgehog AND chest hair


must. buy. bib.
:blush::smitten::doh::wubu:


JUST STOP DAMN IT
GROW UP, LADY


can't stop..


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2008)

I have Spring fever, please forgive me.


----------



## bexy (Mar 26, 2008)

*i just realised its been a while since i told everyone i have a major crush on seth warren :wubu:.....
some things never change! *


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 26, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I have Spring fever, please forgive me.









I believe that is what the proper term is and aww, shucks, me? for realz? wow. I am really flattered. Death by a thousand blushes over here.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 26, 2008)

I still have a crush on Miss Stacie. :smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow this is gonna be long...

Melissa (Largenlovely)
BBWLilly
Rhonda
Bexy
Monique
Jae
Green Eyed Fairy (dunno if she wanted her real name posted or not)
Kellie Kay
Buffie
Neen
Nicki (Gaining Goddess)
Goddess Patty
Candy Godiva
Plump Princess
Nancy (nancygirl74)
Oona

and of course my favorite bestest friend in the whole wide world....Cara lol


----------



## bexy (Mar 26, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Wow this is gonna be long...
> 
> Melissa (Largenlovely)
> BBWLilly
> ...



*squuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeee! :wubu: thank u!*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I believe that is what the proper term is and aww, shucks, me? for realz? wow. I am really flattered. Death by a thousand blushes over here.



Go on wid yer bad self. 

She meant the damn cute cat in the av. Nice chest hair, might I say soft and furry, definite "south paw" stance. And with surly possibly being a "cougar" you aren't the right species anyway, chuckie.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I believe that is what the proper term is and aww, shucks, me? for realz? wow. I am really flattered. Death by a thousand blushes over here.




Awww...you're a good sport for letting an older woman swoon. :wubu:

fyi

single
37 (NOT so old)
no kids
one cat that thinks she's a dog
new car
good job in the entertainment industry

you know, just in case

hahahaha


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Go on wid yer bad self.
> 
> She meant the damn cute cat in the av. Nice chest hair, might I say soft and furry, definite "south paw" stance. And with surly possibly being a "cougar" you aren't the right species anyway, chuckie.





I didn't mean that AT ALL.

Haha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Wow this is gonna be long...
> 
> Melissa (Largenlovely)
> BBWLilly
> ...



Thank you so much, you wonderful Sweetie. You're one of my faves, too :wubu: :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I didn't mean that AT ALL.
> 
> Haha.



...and as Mr. Freud said, "Sometimes a banana is just a banana", or something like that.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2008)

Spanky said:


> ...and as Mr. Freud said, "Sometimes a banana is just a banana", or something like that.


 

And sometimes it's a penis banana. :bow: Because that's how I roll.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a crush on a penis banana......errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ooooopppppppssssssssssssssssss wrong darn window again :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have a crush on a penis banana......errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ooooopppppppssssssssssssssssss wrong darn window again :doh:



You and Surly. 

Two peas in a pod. 

Both of you, presented with said banana would probably daintily and mannerly break off the tip with your fingers and gently place said tip in your mouth. 


That is how you both really roll. mmmmmm roll, anybody got some butter??


----------



## Crystal (Mar 26, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> my Dims crush=Both Guns Blazing
> 
> i'm trying very hard not to be TOO cougarish with my lust but it's sooo hard with all the cuteness and hedgehog AND chest hair
> 
> ...




Me thinks I have a crush on him, too.

He = cutie face x 1,000,000.

:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You and Surly.
> 
> Two peas in a pod.
> 
> ...



*You* can only imagine what I do with bananas.......:batting:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *You* can only imagine what I do with bananas.......:batting:



stand by....

.....imagining.....imagining.....imagining....imagining....imagining...imagining.....


Nope, nothin'. All I'm getting is you in a 50s homemaker apron, the smell of banana bread in the oven and a couple of peanut butter and banana sandwiches on the kitchen table. 

Ya gotta post pics babe. My imaginer is somehow broken.


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i just realised its been a while since i told everyone i have a major crush on seth warren :wubu:.....
> some things never change! *



Eh, I don't know. Somebody told me that he's kind of an asshole...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *You* can only imagine what I do with bananas.......:batting:





Spanky said:


> stand by....
> 
> .....imagining.....imagining.....imagining....imagining....imagining...imagining.....
> 
> ...


Maybe it takes the imaginationary abilities of an artist to be able to imagine all the possibilities...


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 27, 2008)

I've got this HUGE crush on this smokin' hot babe with GINORMOUS boobs!
CAMellie...will you be mine?!?! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 27, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Me thinks I have a crush on him, too.
> 
> He = cutie face x 1,000,000.
> 
> :wubu:



I'll fight you for him. :batting:


----------



## Crystal (Mar 27, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I'll fight you for him. :batting:




Hehehehe.

*has no fighting skills*

How about we go googly over him _together_? :happy:


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 27, 2008)

prickly said:


> .............without reading 3457 posts..........did i make it? did i?



Yes, you have finally made it!

You know you are me little crush! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 27, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Hehehehe.
> 
> *has no fighting skills*
> 
> How about we go googly over him _together_? :happy:





Sounds good to me.

You bring the napkins!
:eat2:


----------



## Aliena (Mar 27, 2008)

Totally posted in the wrong thread! ~duh~



.......................................


----------



## vermillion (Mar 27, 2008)

my dims crushes include:



*
Aurora*- So many reasons why.

*ChubLover* (I think that's his Dims name..._*Spence*_...mah homes)- Seriosuly fucking hot as shit. Lovely lil belly and a sweetheart to top it off.

*mfdoom*- I don't know him really and he is really cute and reminds me of River Phoenix and sometimes I look at his Myspace photo albums even know I've already seen them before and his girlfriend is a doll. (and that is what a proper run on sentence looks like ~bows~ <---wtf)

*Amatrix*- Whoa....she is sex in the human form.


----------



## bexy (Mar 29, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Eh, I don't know. Somebody told me that he's kind of an asshole...



*well that person is a fool! a damn fool i tells ya *


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 3, 2008)

vermillion said:


> my dims crushes include:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooooo... I'm not a part of that list? 

Anyhoo, I wonder whose list I'm on...


----------



## chublover350 (Apr 10, 2008)

vermillion
fairest epic
just_jen
missy_blue_eyes


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 10, 2008)

hmmmm Ill go with CLS......:wubu:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 10, 2008)

DolceBBW said:


> hmmmm Ill go with CLS......:wubu:



Aww sooo sweet! You have the best taste on this entire thread!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 10, 2008)

my Dims crush is over


but I have a big one at work

haha


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 10, 2008)

Still quite a newbie (so this is a bit embarassing...never mind I'll carry on regardless!) so this list is pretty much going merely on appearance, as I haven't had much chance of interaction yet (considering the number of regular posters)! Sure it'll get a lot longer as I spend more time here!

Fairest Epic
Snuffy2000 (the pigtails thread did it!)
ClashCityRocker
BeckaBoo


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm crushin' on everyone who has repped me  I LOVE YOU REPPIN' MANIACS!!!:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 10, 2008)

For some reason I can't edit my post in this thread, but I realise I left the hottest one off the list: KnottyOne is my top crush on here....even if we haven't "spoken" in the same thread and I am going purely off his avatar/profile photos! Lol! He so purdy!!! Shame I believe he's taken....and on another continent....bugger....the search goes on! heh heh!


----------



## chublover350 (Apr 11, 2008)

oh shucks :wubu:




vermillion said:


> my dims crushes include:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 11, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Wow this is gonna be long...
> 
> Melissa (Largenlovely)
> BBWLilly
> ...



Thanks for putting me on your list! Especially with such stunning women! What an honor!


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> vermillion
> fairest epic
> just_jen
> missy_blue_eyes




OH WOOOHOO! i made your list! 

*dances like a crazy person* 



where you beeeeen?!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh God, the non anonymous part is hard to do! I feel like I'm in Junior High passing notes... but I've avoided the thread until I talked to a few more people. haha

BlackJack
BothGunsBlazing
ActionPif

So adorable, and usually super funny too :blush:


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm sure this will come as a *shock* to some of you... But...



:wubu: *Jimmy Love - 
The Action(Mutha F'in)Pif! :wubu:*


 lol...


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I'm sure this will come as a *shock* to some of you... But...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i did not see this coming.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 14, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i did not see this coming.



........


----------



## Ivy (Apr 14, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I'm sure this will come as a *shock* to some of you... But...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I HAD NO IDEA.


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 14, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I'm sure this will come as a *shock* to some of you... But...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, amateurs. I saw it coming like a...






it's a freight train geniuses...


Edit: Of course, that means it's time to...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9vZ_akgmXU

BWHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Edit: Of course, that means it's time to...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9vZ_akgmXU
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHAHA.



OMG, my name is Travis and I am just sooooo witty.


I hate you. Now I'm gonna have that song stuck in my head for like 4 1/2 weeks. Thanks buddy.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Edit: Of course, that means it's time to...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9vZ_akgmXU
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHAHA.



SONOFA----GAH! I clicked it! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ha, amateurs. I saw it coming like a...
> 
> *pic of a train*
> it's a freight train geniuses..
> ...


That song starts quite boring. How does it end? The same way?



SMA413 said:


> OMG, my name is Travis and I am just sooooo witty.
> 
> I hate you. Now I'm gonna have that song stuck in my head for like 4 1/2 weeks. Thanks buddy.


Well, at least I'm rid of Rick, now... I hope.



CAMellie said:


> SONOFA----GAH! I clicked it! :doh:



Yeah, me too, but it took me to read Sam's post first... :blink: Made me curious.

Besides, what is a sonofagah?


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Edit: Of course, that means it's time to...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9vZ_akgmXU
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHA.



pffffft. i know of NO BETTER WAY to start off my monday morning. 

Thanks, Trav!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, at least I'm rid of Rick, now... I hope.



And now I have a remix of the two songs.... thanks.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ha, amateurs. I saw it coming like a...
> 
> Edit: Of course, that means it's time to...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9vZ_akgmXU
> ...



I see your 'orrible train song and raise you a ..

Groovy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> And now I have a remix of the two songs.... thanks.


 Welcome!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I see your 'orrible train song and raise you a ..
> 
> Groovy.



Now THIS is how I like to start MY Monday off right!


----------



## chublover350 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> OH WOOOHOO! i made your list!
> 
> *dances like a crazy person*
> 
> ...



i have been HERE just been missing each other


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Now THIS is how I like to start MY Monday off right!



Amen and hallelujah! Can I get a witness?


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 14, 2008)

lol... I guess I'd just rather have the real thing to start out the day...lol 

View attachment Jimmaaaay.jpg





I am digging myself a hole so deep here, I will never be able to get out...lol. Hugging Star U Carrot!


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> OMG, my name is Travis and I am just sooooo witty.
> 
> 
> I hate you. Now I'm gonna have that song stuck in my head for like 4 1/2 weeks. Thanks buddy.



Why thanks for the kind words!  And you're welcome! :bow:

You know you want to ride the train, and ride it. 



CAMellie said:


> SONOFA----GAH! I clicked it! :doh:



To quote Dark Helmet: "FOOLED YOU!" 



Timberwolf said:


> Well, at least I'm rid of Rick, now... I hope.



But he doesn't want to give you up wolf...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU



cold comfort said:


> pffffft. i know of NO BETTER WAY to start off my monday morning.
> 
> Thanks, Trav!
> *picture of sidney-fucking-crosby*









fine. Fine. FINE! I'll admit it, I have a non-anonymous man-crush on sid the kid. Oy.

But to be fair, the Quad City DJ's HAVE had more hit singles than Sindey Crosby, so there! Nyah!



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I see your 'orrible train song and raise you a ..
> 
> Groovy.
> 
> *picture of god*



You win.

*YA GOT THAT?!?!!?
*


----------



## Oona (Apr 14, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Wow this is gonna be long...
> 
> Melissa (Largenlovely)
> BBWLilly
> ...




AWW!! **squeeks**

Thank you sweetums!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Still quite a newbie (so this is a bit embarassing...never mind I'll carry on regardless!) so this list is pretty much going merely on appearance, as I haven't had much chance of interaction yet (considering the number of regular posters)! Sure it'll get a lot longer as I spend more time here!
> 
> Fairest Epic
> Snuffy2000 (the pigtails thread did it!)
> ...



I never knew a good sense of humor would have made a girl have a crush on me. To me thats a new thing, but humor is one of the things that I know best .
but thank you Gingembre its always good to feel appreciated


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> *lotsa woids*
> 
> But he doesn't want to give you up wolf...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU
> ...


Wow. Now I need some fresh air...


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 14, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> vermillion
> fairest epic
> just_jen
> missy_blue_eyes



*blush* hee hee I must say I return the sentiment hee hee



Gingembre said:


> Still quite a newbie (so this is a bit embarassing...never mind I'll carry on regardless!) so this list is pretty much going merely on appearance, as I haven't had much chance of interaction yet (considering the number of regular posters)! Sure it'll get a lot longer as I spend more time here!
> 
> Fairest Epic
> Snuffy2000 (the pigtails thread did it!)
> ...




Hrmmm I dont think anyone has ever crushed on me based on appearance before, so woo! haha youre quite a looker there yourself *wink






I must admit I have a crush on all dimmers because theyre so witty, gorgeous, and spunky!

However, bexylicious and chublover350 tickle my fancy in an oh so special way!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 14, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> vermillion
> fairest epic
> just_jen
> *missy_blue_eyes*



ME ME ME?

Hehehe thanking you my favourite Cali friend! Nomi crushes you toooooooooooooo :kiss2:

I have a few for the list hehe but might put them down another time


----------



## Mathias (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a crush on DUBLINDA. :smitten: I hope she sees this someday.


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 15, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> And now I have a remix of the two songs.... thanks.



WHY OH WHY????? Now i know how curiosity killed the cat.... Meow....
*CROSSES HER EYES FROM THE REMIX REPLAYING IN HER HEAD*

Oh yea and Id like to add COld Comfort, BeckaBoo, Sunnie, Joy, LovelyOne, Gypsy, LisaInNC, MsRubyRipples and Snuffy2000 to my I want but cant have list.....


----------



## Cyrano (Apr 20, 2008)

I've had a few...

Catalina
SoverySoft

And more, but memory fades, alas....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 24, 2008)

Cyrano said:


> I've had a few...
> 
> Catalina
> SoverySoft
> ...



So you keep saying! Now who ARE you? LOL


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 24, 2008)

Only one.

Green Eyed Fairy


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I see your 'orrible train song and raise you a ..
> 
> Groovy.



You must spread some rep, blah blah blah. I rep anyone that can work the greatest chin in show biz into a thread. To quote my lovely wife. "Your gay for Bruce Campbell aren't you?" I prefer to think of it as more of a man crush.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 25, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> You must spread some rep, blah blah blah. I rep anyone that can work the greatest chin in show biz into a thread. To quote my lovely wife. "Your gay for Bruce Campbell aren't you?" I prefer to think of it as more of a man crush.



God. Bruce Campbell looks thin in that photo. I'm straight for Bruce Campbell. Or... I'm bi? This is confusing. Either way. I have a crush on the world. Everything is beautiful!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> God. Bruce Campbell looks thin in that photo.



He was really thin back in the 80's and early 90's. Army of Darkness was released in 1992, he looks much healthier now. I'm still waiting for season 2 of Burn Notice to start dammit  (Come on July 10th)




> *Either way. I have a crush on the world. Everything is beautiful*!



Well put.

P.S. I now have a crush on Fascinta.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> God. Bruce Campbell looks thin in that photo. I'm straight for Bruce Campbell. Or... I'm bi? This is confusing. Either way. I have a crush on the world. Everything is beautiful!



The chainsaw probably added about 20lbs though.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> The chainsaw probably added about 20lbs though.



Such a smart ass. lol. You're absolutely right, of course. This is where I admit that the younger generation has one leg up on me, brain cells wise. Probably shouldn't have killed all those cellies back in the 90s with all the partying.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok so i'm going to play 

Just Jen, Gingembre, CAmellie (only a friend crush because i'm your adopted lil bro), Amatrix.


Reasons:​
Just Jen: Because she's Stunning, and hey you gotta love a girl with an appreciation for metal 

Gingembre: Again beautiful, and totally comes off as a cool person to party with 

CAmellie: I do it for the noogies lmao. 

Amatrix: Her eyes stopped me dead in my tracks, and her writing shows extreme creativity.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Gingembre: Again beautiful, and totally comes off as a cool person to party with



Awww! Yay! I never thought I'd make it in this thread...not yet anyway! *does a victory dance*
I _am_ cool to party with, ya know. 

Also....I just noticed your comment about my crush on you - humour is totally hot! One of the most important things, in my opinion. And your pigtails effort was soooo adorable.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 25, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Awww! Yay! I never thought I'd make it in this thread...not yet anyway! *does a victory dance*
> I _am_ cool to party with, ya know.
> 
> Also....if you flick back a couple of pages (if you haven't already) you'll notice I put you on _my_ crush list. LoLz!




Aww, yeah i replied to that a bit ago, it should be one page back 

now i know who to party with if either of us decides to cross the pond


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Aww, yeah i replied to that a bit ago, it should be one page back
> 
> now i know who to party with if either of us decides to cross the pond



Ha ha - spotted & edited! Now who looks silly?! 

I'm crossing the pond in November...duh duh duuuuhhhh!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 25, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Aww, yeah i replied to that a bit ago, it should be one page back
> 
> now i know who to party with if either of us decides to cross the pond


I would love to party with you to Gingerembre! If your ever in the Mids...lemme know! hehe


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I would love to party with you to Gingerembre! If your ever in the Mids...lemme know! hehe



Gosh, I don't think I've ever felt so popular! :blush:
I'm worried I'm inadvertently building myself up a reputation that I can't live up to! Can't meet any of you now, ever, incase I'm a terrible disappointment!! I believe the phrase is "victim of one's own bravado"! :doh:


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 25, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Ha ha - spotted & edited! Now who looks silly?!
> 
> I'm crossing the pond in November...duh duh duuuuhhhh!



No way?! where abouts are you going?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 25, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Only one.
> 
> Green Eyed Fairy



Yeah..I have a total girl crush on her


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 25, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Ok so i'm going to play CAmellie (only a friend crush because i'm your adopted lil bro)
> Reasons:​CAmellie: I do it for the noogies lmao.



I AM the noogie queen! I have the best litle bros in the world. :blush:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh yeah...and I have a crush on daddyoh70....and stuff 'n junk :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 25, 2008)

No crushes.

Work crush, over. 
No Dims crushes.






I need a CRUSH, damn it!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Oh yeah...and I have a crush on daddyoh70....and stuff 'n junk :blush:



Awww shucks :blush: . Hey wait.... does that mean I'm equal to stuff 'n junk? :blink: I'm honored anyway. 

I see your crush, return the crush and add a crush on SurlySomething :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 25, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> and add a crush on SurlySomething :blush:


 
awww...thanks :batting:


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

vermillion said:


> my dims crushes include:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol
awww :blush::blush::blush:

vermillion i dig ya 2!


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Ok so i'm going to play
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:happy: aww!

your a very intelligent and kind man snuffy!


extremly creative... like its a sport!


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> yea starts with ama ends with trix........amatrix=Gorgeous and a mean crush :wubu:



lolz!

spenny!

how about you and i and miss Vermillion??



jk!
you totally know your awesome... totally amazing. you have mad talent.
its an honor!:batting:

and your freaking sexy!


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 26, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> :happy: aww!
> 
> your a very intelligent and kind man snuffy!
> 
> ...



a bit like mental rugby, i write a bit its just more of things on the personal side of current events.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> a bit like mental rugby, i write a bit its just more of things on the personal side of current events.



exactly


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 26, 2008)

Surlysomething. 

After her nerdy personals post, I'm smitten.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

alright!

for the girls...
i have

*Bexylicous* of course... her set with the wrestling action figures was awesome. shes creative, and very sweet. no one i know rocks pink hair like she does.

* Vermillion*- she clearly has talent, and shes wicked awesome. i like her attitude, and style.strong and very sexy.

* Arrhythmia*- i cant really justify this one! i dont know what it is about her but she is so beautiful inside and out. she is the definition of a Queen to me.

then for dudes...

Of course... my *A Bolder Boulder FA*! - ahahaha he has been one of the most amazing men i have ever had the pleasure to meet, kiss, snuggle, and yea... :batting: his heart and imagination astounds me each moment. he tastes like valentines day, and i love his silly face.:wubu: the only dude i have ever met who doesnt mind me spending 60 bucks on sushi, then letting the night pass by and waking up to wendys. he holds my hand and pulls my skirt up at museums.

*Chubluver*- aka Spencer! his ability with art sucked me in and his willingness to be open and honest with me really made me feel like i belonged here at Dims. his art inspires me, and his jokes give me material during odd moments at work.plus he always sends the BEST text messages.

*Admiral Snackbar* - trek fan, and his views might not match mine all the time... but he puts up a good fight. he is a great friend and i always know i can talk to him about anything *if i didnt always have to sign off!*

*Snuffy* - plays magic, likes the blues brothers, and is pretty smoking hot.his writing is pretty remarkable.

*BothGunsBlazing*- although i bore him... he really makes me laugh with all his posts. plus he has that little spikey hair thing going on, and eyes that make me giggle and blush.

*Slamaga *- one of the first people here to welcome me and really help me figure this site out, i like his taste in music and he has his theater thing going on which is always a pleasure to hear about.

tis all. :bow:

lol
glad i found this thread finally.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 26, 2008)

To my Dims stalker:
You're randomly-creepy, but I deserve random and creepy for doing randomly-creepy things to you, like finding your Answerology account from college using my uber-librarian Googling skills. I accept this, and thus I have nothing to hide here, or anywhere. In fact, I want you to return the favor. Be creepy. Leave random notes in my underwear drawer. Tape a picture of yourself to my vibrator. Toil through my piles of books to find my diary--it's not locked. Hack your way into my email accounts and read my private correspondence. Hypnotize me when I'm naked and vulnerable and make me tell you my deep, dark secrets. What I'm trying to say, stalker boy, top OKCupid match, frozen lasagna chef, Bruce Campbell fanboy, root beer addict, and collector of Star Wars figurines, is that I like you.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 26, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> alright!
> 
> for the girls...
> i have
> ...



Soooo I'm not on your list?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 26, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Soooo I'm not on your list?


If you don't see your name in a post in this thread, then no, you're not on that person's list. That's how it works.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 26, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> If you don't see your name in a post in this thread, then no, you're not on that person's list. That's how it works.



That has to be the most basic logic....I think I've ever heard


----------



## bexy (Apr 26, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> alright!
> 
> for the girls...
> i have
> ...



awww thank u so much!!! d'ya know, some people thought the wrestling set was silly but i loved it so thank ya so much for saying it!! crushin right back at ya girlie! :wubu:


----------



## chublover350 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chubluver- aka Spencer! his ability with art sucked me in and his willingness to be open and honest with me really made me feel like i belonged here at Dims. his art inspires me, and his jokes give me material during odd moments at work.plus he always sends the BEST text messages.


OH SHUCKS!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 26, 2008)

bbwlibrarian said:


> To my Dims stalker:
> You're randomly-creepy, but I deserve random and creepy for doing randomly-creepy things to you, like finding your Answerology account from college using my uber-librarian Googling skills. I accept this, and thus I have nothing to hide here, or anywhere. In fact, I want you to return the favor. Be creepy. Leave random notes in my underwear drawer. Tape a picture of yourself to my vibrator. Toil through my piles of books to find my diary--it's not locked. Hack your way into my email accounts and read my private correspondence. Hypnotize me when I'm naked and vulnerable and make me tell you my deep, dark secrets. What I'm trying to say, stalker boy, top OKCupid match, frozen lasagna chef, Bruce Campbell fanboy, root beer addict, and collector of Star Wars figurines, is that I like you.



i have no idea what's going on here, but it's fucking beautiful man.


----------



## JayInBuff (Apr 27, 2008)

*Famouslastwords*

I've never seen someone that I've thought was so cute but also so sexy. Here's hoping she starts modeling or creates her own website. I can't imagine what she would look like with a professional photographer and professional hair/makeup person. :shocked:


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 29, 2008)

*Butch*

she is so smart and kind to everyone, even if they cross her.

i might not agree with her, but i have mad respect for her postings.

and i have no idea what she looks like... but like i said... shes amazing.:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2008)

I have always crushed on Jack Skellington....:wubu:

Oh that new guy Zoner seems like a sweetie....I asked him straight up if he is a Republican...he laughed and said no. I have been in a state of e-crush ever since......


and I keep thinking how good JayinBuff looks in his avatar...and then keep reminding myself that I it resembles that guy from SNL and is most likely not JayinBuff......:doh: :blush:.




I kinda think all these guys might be in my age range- as in they aren't in their VERY early twenties for once- proud of me anyone?


----------



## butch (Apr 29, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> *Butch*
> 
> she is so smart and kind to everyone, even if they cross her.
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you Amatrix. I'm honored (and blushing :blush, and if you weren't already attached, I'd be PMing you in a New York Minute,.

You're just as smart and kind and engaging in your posts, and I have tons of respect for you, too. Plus, I know what you look like, and you're stunning.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 29, 2008)

How do I unsubscribe from this AWFUL thread?! Not once has anyone crushed on me. :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 29, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> How do I unsubscribe from this AWFUL thread?! Not once has anyone crushed on me. :doh:



I have to fuckin' BEG!


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 29, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I have to fuckin' BEG!



Oh shit! I forgot that Mellie loves me. Ok I will continue to subscribe to this thread.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 29, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I have to fuckin' BEG!


...says the woman with an obviously-crushing man in her picture.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 29, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Oh shit! I forgot that Mellie loves me. Ok I will continue to subscribe to this thread.



I'm IN love with you...and want to have your love child. My womb cries for your seed. :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 29, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ...says the woman with an obviously-crushing man in her picture.



Yeah...he kinda likes me. :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 29, 2008)

Lisa has seed? I'd really like some plants, for spring and all.


----------



## starrbbw (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't remember if I posted already and there are too many to go through but of course my male crush is Steve a.k.a. Missingdot. He's the man of my dreams. :wubu:


My girl crushes: 

Hmmm...there are sooo many. 
Smarty
Janet
Katy
Esme
Gosh..the list could go on and on. You're all hotties!

By the way...I'm crushed that no one crushes on me  lol


----------



## mimosa (Apr 30, 2008)

You are so pretty. How can anyone NOT have a crush on you?






starrbbw said:


> I can't remember if I posted already and there are too many to go through but of course my male crush is Steve a.k.a. Missingdot. He's the man of my dreams. :wubu:
> 
> 
> My girl crushes:
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2008)

starrbbw said:


> I can't remember if I posted already and there are too many to go through but of course my male crush is Steve a.k.a. Missingdot. He's the man of my dreams. :wubu:
> 
> 
> My girl crushes:
> ...




I always have crush on you, Supermodel....when I'm not seething with extreme jealousy over your beauty....ahem, I mean yeah, I think you're a hottie


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 30, 2008)

starrbbw said:


> I can't remember if I posted already and there are too many to go through but of course my male crush is Steve a.k.a. Missingdot. He's the man of my dreams. :wubu:
> 
> By the way...I'm crushed that no one crushes on me  lol



I would crush on you and all.. but I think that first part may make my endeavor a tad fruitless if ya know what I mean. I just can't compete with the "man of my dreams" aspect.


----------



## JayInBuff (Apr 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> and I keep thinking how good JayinBuff looks in his avatar...and then keep reminding myself that I it resembles that guy from SNL and is most likely not JayinBuff......:doh: :blush:.



I've been told I look like Jimmy Fallon. Here's the real me. 

View attachment red rock46_4.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Apr 30, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> I've been told I look like Jimmy Fallon. Here's the real me.



OKay, J.....I think I got a crush on you now.:wubu::blush:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh..yeah...I see the resemblence...both of you have your hands on your hips........of course, the sunglasses hide lots.....

...I mean..yeah...unsubscribing from this thread!!!!...* muttering about people not crushing on me..and..no..Green does not count:happy: *...hmmmmm, do I want to crush anybody...hmmmmm...I will sleep on that


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 30, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Oh..yeah...I see the resemblence...both of you have your hands on your hips........of course, the sunglasses hide lots.....
> 
> ...I mean..yeah...unsubscribing from this thread!!!!...* muttering about people not crushing on me..and..no..Green does not count:happy: *...hmmmmm, do I want to crush anybody...hmmmmm...I will sleep on that



Choose the phrase (with corresponding meaning) that you'd like to have applied to you, Mossyfling:

1). Attention Whore
2). Attention, Whore!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 30, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Choose the phrase (with corresponding meaning) that you'd like to have applied to you, Mossyfling:
> 
> 1). Attention Whore
> 2). Attention, Whore!



I knew you would pop up...hehe

gee..just asking for a teensy tiny crush...* weeps *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> I've been told I look like Jimmy Fallon. Here's the real me.





Just as hot :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Choose the phrase (with corresponding meaning) that you'd like to have applied to you, Mossyfling:
> 
> 1). Attention Whore
> 2). Attention, Whore!




Since my crush on Mossy "does not count" :doh: , I have no recourse but to agree with TraciJo


----------



## mossystate (Apr 30, 2008)

unsubscribing from this thread!!!!...* ...meaning...I was kidding and was merely being fake dramatic...oh...you two women..sheesh...I shall crush you in my dreams!..I shall.......hey...Green...Dr Phil is featuring ' cougars ' on his show tomorrow...get a bottle of wine and enjoy the program...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2008)

mossystate said:


> unsubscribing from this thread!!!!...* ...meaning...I was kidding and was merely being fake dramatic...oh...you two women..sheesh...I shall crush you in my dreams!..I shall.......hey...Green...Dr Phil is featuring ' cougars ' on his show tomorrow...get a bottle of wine and enjoy the program...




Dr Phil is way too old for me........


----------



## mimosa (Apr 30, 2008)

Dammit...couldnt rep ya, Green Sweetie.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dr Phil is way too old for me........


----------



## mossystate (Apr 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dr Phil is way too old for me........



silly little fairy


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 30, 2008)

mossystate said:


> silly little fairy



That silly little phrase applies to so many, many people. With varying degrees of meaning, of course


----------



## Crystal (Apr 30, 2008)

Wagimawr is far beyond crush-worthy.

He's sexy.


----------



## starrbbw (Apr 30, 2008)

Awww, thank you Mimosa, Caroline and Both Guns Blazing...I feel luved now!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 30, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Wagimawr is far beyond crush-worthy.
> 
> He's sexy.


it's a mutual crush, believe me ^_^


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> it's a mutual crush, believe me ^_^



You haven't read your limerick yet, have you Jason?


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 30, 2008)

i's a-skeered


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2008)

Funny.....that's what a lot of men say to me........:doh:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 30, 2008)

starrbbw said:


> By the way...I'm crushed that no one crushes on me  lol



Hey, I've felt your bewbies and seen you nekkid. Isn't that enough to assure you of my undying love?? :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 30, 2008)

CrystalUT11, because she's cute...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dr Phil is way too old for me........



Wanted to REP you for that one, but I gotta spread some more around. 

 Punkin


----------



## Crystal (May 1, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> CrystalUT11, because she's cute...



Awww.

*kisses*

I'm suddenly having a better night.


----------



## CAMellie (May 1, 2008)

I have an innocent girl crush on Amatrix. She's just so beautiful and sweet. :wubu:


----------



## Amatrix (May 1, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I have an innocent girl crush on Amatrix. She's just so beautiful and sweet. :wubu:



I have a not so innocent girl crush on you! *GLOMP* your lovely too!

jk.
your sweeter then sin. or this soda!


----------



## CAMellie (May 1, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> I have a not so innocent girl crush on you! *GLOMP* your lovely too!
> 
> jk.
> your sweeter then sin. or this soda!




I taste like pomegranate soda...wanna lick? *leers*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 1, 2008)

mossystate said:


> unsubscribing from this thread!!!!...* ...meaning...I was kidding and was merely being fake dramatic...oh...you two women..sheesh...I shall crush you in my dreams!..I shall.......hey...Green...Dr Phil is featuring ' cougars ' on his show tomorrow...get a bottle of wine and enjoy the program...


 The only time I want to hear the term "crush" associated with Dr. Phil is in a sentence that somehow involves "under a bulldozer" and "collected pieces in Ziplock baggies".

He should be carved into itty bitty pieces, and BURIED ALIVE!

Ok, Phil-hata rant over.


----------



## runnerman (May 3, 2008)

Crush thread or limerick? Limerick thread or crush?

This is for those _lovely_ ladies who like the younger guys, but don't mind the more experienced men around here either . . . GEF, EK, SocialB, Liz, Violet to name a few. Frisky and feisty they are, and I love 'em!

I have a big crush on coyotes, 
Though I dont qualify as their prey,
Their huntress desires
Build passionate fires
In _all_ guys who cast eyes their way.


----------



## Seth Warren (May 3, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> How do I unsubscribe from this AWFUL thread?! Not once has anyone crushed on me. :doh:



They haven't seen your corset photo, perhaps?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> They haven't seen your corset photo, perhaps?


Did I miss something? 
(Apparently, yes...) :huh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Ok I must confess...I am crushin' on Admiral Snackbar...:blush: 

He had me at the post regarding the 'mothers carrying their most precious gifts (babies) in their bellies' post. I feel his wife is one very lucky gal!

:blush: Nuff said


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Crush thread or limerick? Limerick thread or crush?
> 
> This is for those _lovely_ ladies who like the younger guys, but don't mind the more experienced men around here either . . . GEF, EK, SocialB, Liz, Violet to name a few. Frisky and feisty they are, and I love 'em!
> 
> ...



Oh wow, Sweets. This limerick is really good


----------



## runnerman (May 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh wow, Sweets. This limerick is really good




Thanks. And it was kindly noted that I mixed up my huntress cats in the first message. Arrgh! Here's what I meant to say, of course.


I have a big crush on *the cougars*, 
Though I dont qualify as their prey,
Their huntress desires
Build passionate fires
In _all_ guys who cast eyes their way.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Thanks. And it was kindly noted that I mixed up my huntress cats in the first message. Arrgh! Here's what I meant to say, of course.
> 
> 
> I have a big crush on *the cougars*,
> ...



Even better


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Thanks. And it was kindly noted that I mixed up my huntress cats in the first message. Arrgh! Here's what I meant to say, of course.
> 
> 
> I have a big crush on *the cougars*, hey,
> ...


Added a word to make it a real limerick...


----------



## mimosa (May 8, 2008)

okay.....I kinda have a little, ....very tiny crush on someone here.:wubu: But I just can not say who it is.:doh: Even if this is the NON Anonymous crush thread. :happy:


----------



## Amatrix (May 8, 2008)

mimosa said:


> okay.....I kinda have a little, ....very tiny crush on someone here.:wubu: But I just can not say who it is.:doh: Even if this is the NON Anonymous crush thread. :happy:



spill!!!


tis all in fun lady!


----------



## mimosa (May 8, 2008)

You are too cute.:happy: But you first!




Amatrix said:


> spill!!!
> 
> 
> tis all in fun lady!


----------



## Amatrix (May 9, 2008)

mimosa said:


> You are too cute.:happy: But you first!



lolz! no your cute...
and i have...


see page 58~!

lolz

no pressure though...


----------



## Shosh (May 9, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Ok I must confess...I am crushin' on Admiral Snackbar...:blush:
> 
> He had me at the post regarding the 'mothers carrying their most precious gifts (babies) in their bellies' post. I feel his wife is one very lucky gal!
> 
> :blush: Nuff said




Yes he is a very sweet person like that. He is very smart also.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

Conrad. I think he's adorable; _love_ a man with gray hair.


----------



## Shosh (May 9, 2008)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Conrad. I think he's adorable; _love_ a man with gray hair.



I don't have a crush on Conrad, but I do love grey hair on guys. There is something very comforting and safe about it, that I love.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 10, 2008)

there are so many guys on here that are just out and out wonderful...i wont single anyone out, but i could hug ya all....

thank you men.....WOOF!

ok ok i will be brave and single a few...(did i say a few??? lol)
Stan, Falcon, Orso, Runnerman, Ernest, The Chief, Santaclear,Mango, James, Chimpi, Bio, BGB, Fairlight, JayWC, Edx, Spanky, MFDoom, BrooklynRed, Pudgy, Pat, yoferpher, JMCGB and gravity plan (and any of the men who were so kind to post their posteriors...they get an extra BIG standing ovation from me)....WOOF!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 10, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Crush thread or limerick? Limerick thread or crush?
> 
> This is for those _lovely_ ladies who like the younger guys, but don't mind the more experienced men around here either . . . GEF, EK, SocialB, Liz, Violet to name a few. Frisky and feisty they are, and I love 'em!
> 
> ...




and trust me, we love that you love us this way!!


----------



## Shosh (May 11, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> there are so many guys on here that are just out and out wonderful...i wont single anyone out, but i could hug ya all....
> 
> thank you men.....WOOF!
> 
> ...


Some of those guys I know here. I am sure they are all wonderful though.


----------



## BeckaBoo (May 16, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Still quite a newbie (so this is a bit embarassing...never mind I'll carry on regardless!) so this list is pretty much going merely on appearance, as I haven't had much chance of interaction yet (considering the number of regular posters)! Sure it'll get a lot longer as I spend more time here!
> 
> Fairest Epic
> Snuffy2000 (the pigtails thread did it!)
> ...




Aww, i just saw this! Thank you chick, i have to admit I'm totally flattered that a foxy red head is crushing on moi!

:kiss2:

I was up in the Toon today actually, we should have hooked up, you could have translated for me, i swear the Geordie accent is getting more random!


----------



## Gingembre (May 16, 2008)

Aww you're welcome!
Hope you had a good time in Toon. I'm a Southy originally so not Geordie, but I have picked up a fair few words and phrases - s'alreet when ye get used to it! I love it...am disappointed i havent properly picked it up!


----------



## braindeadhead (May 16, 2008)

Since I don't post that much or ever say anything meaningful this will most likely just come across as creepy but I have a big ol' crushes on Duraznos and Sweet&Fat

I just think you two ladies are really cool and damn sexy....

I'm not tht creepy I swear


----------



## CAMellie (May 16, 2008)

I have a girl crush on duraznos...but don't tell her. kthnx :blush:


----------



## Red (May 16, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Aww you're welcome!
> Hope you had a good time in Toon. I'm a Southy originally so not Geordie, but I have picked up a fair few words and phrases - s'alreet when ye get used to it! I love it...am disappointed i havent properly picked it up!




LOL, when I lived in Newcastle all I ever heard were soft southerners, never any Geordie's! It wasn't until I worked in Sunderland that I heard a proper 'mackem' accent. I worked in a call centre and I was the only southerner there, It took me ages to learn the lingo. They all thought I was a posh bird from 'daaaaan saff', which is amusing to anyone who has ever heard me talk, I am anything but posh. Innit.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 18, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Crush thread or limerick? Limerick thread or crush?
> This is for those _lovely_ ladies who like the younger guys, but don't mind the more experienced men around here either . . . GEF, EK, SocialB, Liz, Violet to name a few. Frisky and feisty they are, and I love 'em!
> I have a big crush on coyotes,
> Though I dont qualify as their prey,
> ...



I missed this the first time, runnerman. *mwah* I'm just gonna assume I'm Liz at the mo for *mwah* purposes.


----------



## runnerman (May 19, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I missed this the first time, runnerman. *mwah* I'm just gonna assume I'm Liz at the mo for *mwah* purposes.



Well, of course it's you! Thanks for the *mwah* !

(And of course, I meant to say "I have a big crush on _the cougars _. . .")


----------



## NoWayOut (May 20, 2008)

Tough to say, so many beautiful ladies.

I have to say my biggest crushes are SerenaBBW, DestinyBBW, HunnieDoll and largenlovely.

Also, while on this thread, I have discovered that I love BeckaBoo's smile.


----------



## mimosa (May 20, 2008)

I dont have any crushes at the moment. But if anyone would like to be my crush, you can send me a PM.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 20, 2008)

_I have two long term, bald faced crushes...Jack Skellington and Obesus. No surprises there. :smitten:_


----------



## Crystal (May 20, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I dont have any crushes at the moment. But if anyone would like to be my crush, you can send me a PM.



*raises hand*

I has crush on you.


----------



## JayInBuff (May 20, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I dont have any crushes at the moment. But if anyone would like to be my crush, you can send me a PM.



After seeing that butt pic the other day, I'd definitely like to be on the list.:kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (May 21, 2008)

JayIB, Crystal.....Big kiss to you both.:kiss2:





JayInBuff said:


> After seeing that butt pic the other day, I'd definitely like to be on the list.:kiss2:





CrystalUT11 said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I has crush on you.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 22, 2008)

_OK...I need to add Wagimawr to my crush list. And all of the ladies qualify to be my BFF crushes._


----------



## ekmanifest (May 23, 2008)

There are so many great guys to have crushes on here . . . the only problem is most of them are taken by lovely ladies . . . . there is Stan and Bio and Runnerman and ErnestNagel and EdX and Chimpi and Santaclear and. . . and . . . I know I'm forgetting some of them . . .


----------



## angel-1 (May 24, 2008)

I'm still crushing on the same ladies, I do see a few new ones on the horizon. Shout out to Mimi, I'll be crushing on her forever.


----------



## mimosa (May 24, 2008)

awww, angel. You are very sweet. Thank you very much.:wubu:




angel-1 said:


> I'm still crushing on the same ladies, I do see a few new ones on the horizon. Shout out to Mimi, I'll be crushing on her forever.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 24, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> There are so many great guys to have crushes on here . . . the only problem is most of them are taken by lovely ladies . . . . there is Stan and Bio and Runnerman and ErnestNagel and EdX and Chimpi and Santaclear and. . . and . . . I know I'm forgetting some of them . . .



Hussy!!!!

(although i concur, does that make me a hussy too?? GOOD!!!)


----------



## ekmanifest (May 24, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Hussy!!!!
> 
> (although i concur, does that make me a hussy too?? GOOD!!!)



pot . . . .meet kettle . . .


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

How could nobody crush on ME?!?! I look just like Christian Bale, fer chrisakes....with boobs. C'mon now! Christian Bale with boobs! I'm awesome! 

Let the crushing begin!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 24, 2008)

i have a crush on Gandhi


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> i have a crush on Gandhi



*sigh* NO PIE FOR YOU!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 24, 2008)

i have a crush on pie


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

NO! Bad Choopy!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 24, 2008)

fine. my crush is on noob (not t3h_noob from here)


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 24, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> How could nobody crush on ME?!?! I look just like Christian Bale, fer chrisakes....with boobs. C'mon now! Christian Bale with boobs! I'm awesome!
> 
> Let the crushing begin!



Sigh.... how soon they forget 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=774033&postcount=1141

I must also confess that I've had a major crush on MercedesBBW for years now :blush:


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Sigh.... how soon they forget
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=774033&postcount=1141
> 
> I must also confess that I've had a major crush on MercedesBBW for years now :blush:



THAT crush was much appreciated, but I'm the new and improved Christian Bale with boobs and I need fresh crushes. :kiss2:


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> fine. my crush is on noob (not t3h_noob from here)



Pft! I have a crush on noob, too. Your point?


----------



## mimosa (May 24, 2008)

I have a crush on you and swampytoad. It was a lot of fun chatting with both of you last night.:wubu: 






CAMellie said:


> How could nobody crush on ME?!?! I look just like Christian Bale, fer chrisakes....with boobs. C'mon now! Christian Bale with boobs! I'm awesome!
> 
> Let the crushing begin!


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I have a crush on you and swampytoad. It was a lot of fun chatting with both of you last night.:wubu:



YES! *rubs red paint on my Christian Bale boobs then presses them against a piece of paper* An autograph for you, Mimi bonita! :kiss2:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 24, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Pft! I have a crush on noob, too. Your point?



everyone loves the noob!


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I have a crush on you and swampytoad. It was a lot of fun chatting with both of you last night.:wubu:




:blush:


Fun chatting with you too! :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 25, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> THAT crush was much appreciated, but I'm the new and improved Christian Bale with boobs and I need fresh crushes. :kiss2:



Is this fresh enough? My re-crush on CAMellie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> YES! *rubs red paint on my Christian Bale boobs then presses them against a piece of paper* An autograph for you, Mimi bonita! :kiss2:




Wha????

*I* don't get a copy....even after all the eyebrow loving...?!?!?  :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Is this fresh enough? My re-crush on CAMellie



*rubs Christian Bale boobs all over your head*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

*has to go private messaging now*  :wubu::happy:


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 25, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> *rubs Christian Bale boobs all over your head*



Today-ay-ay, I consider myself, the luckiest man, on the face of the earth.


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 10, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> *perk*
> 
> What? huh? me? oooh!
> 
> And my dear friend, Catalina. You, sir, have excellent taste!





Ah, SVS, my dear. I am a man of parts!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 10, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


>



You know, I'm thinking the guy on the cover of that album probably would actually be gay for Christian Bale.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ekmanifest
Big Cutie Sasha
Susannah - she's so sweet
SocialbFly
ValentineBBW
Volatile
NancyGirl74
LillyBBBW
Famouslastwords


----------



## bexy (Jun 18, 2008)

im crushing on Fairest Epic big time. still crushing madly on seth warren, doubt that one will ever retire. fa_man_stan is very very handsome, clever and lovely (yes and married i know!! ) Ayracelis and Ivy, *sighs!* and liking khayes more and more


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Bexylicious
BrownEyedChica
DolceBBW
Kendra Lee
Star Struck


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Because she's always got a big smile on her face:wubu: and a pair of the brightest eyes:wubu::wubu:, mountain size crush goes to the wonderful MsZwebs:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 18, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Ekmanifest
> Big Cutie Sasha
> Susannah - she's so sweet
> SocialbFly
> ...



awww thank you Angel, i know i appreciate the shout out...and i can use the positive vibes right now, thank you!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 18, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Ekmanifest
> Big Cutie Sasha
> Susannah - she's so sweet
> SocialbFly
> ...



Thank you, thank you  This came at a good time, thanks for the good vibes.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jun 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> im crushing on Fairest Epic big time. still crushing madly on seth warren, doubt that one will ever retire. fa_man_stan is very very handsome, clever and lovely (yes and married i know!! ) Ayracelis and Ivy, *sighs!* and liking khayes more and more



aww bexy :blush::blush::blush:

you know i love you too :wubu:


(haha when i first saw this i was like :O and i seriously checked to make sure my screen name was fairest epic a few times...and once i was convinced that it was me, i made sure i read what you wrote correctly...haha i'm a dork...who is very honored to have your crush my dear! hee hee  i gotz a bexy crush! woo!)


----------



## gnoom (Jun 18, 2008)

Miss Stacie! :wubu:


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 18, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Bexylicious
> BrownEyedChica
> DolceBBW
> Kendra Lee
> Star Struck



:blush:Why thank you Angel. I believe you're my first crush. A woman never forgets her first


----------



## Shosh (Jun 18, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Ekmanifest
> Big Cutie Sasha
> Susannah - she's so sweet
> SocialbFly
> ...



Thank you Angel. :kiss2:


----------



## The Fez (Jun 18, 2008)

Ohh there's too many of you to list


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 18, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Ohh there's too many of you to list



Total cop out! 

I think I'm still crushing on everyone I was crushing on before!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 18, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Ekmanifest
> Big Cutie Sasha
> Susannah - she's so sweet
> SocialbFly
> ...



Thank you, thank you, thank you! I can use that today. And I'm in such fine company!


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 18, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Total cop out!



I'm with ya on that


----------



## The Fez (Jun 18, 2008)

ahh most of them will probably have a good idea


----------



## Suze (Jun 18, 2008)

i get the i'm crushing on you thingy. we don't use that expression on christmas island, but i get the meaning. the irony is that many people here actually like to be crushed. For example; i'm crushing on you, but i also want to crush you, LITERALLY...:kiss2:

no one wants to crush me. 

ok, now i'm seriously logging off.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i get the i'm crushing on you thingy. we don't use that expression on christmas island, but i get the meaning. the irony is that many people here actually like to be crushed. For example; i'm crushing on you, but i also want to crush you, LITERALLY...:kiss2:
> 
> no one wants to crush me.
> 
> ok, now i'm seriously logging off.



daww

I'll crush on you!

but not, like, litteral crushing. I don't think that'd work


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2008)

I like me some exile in thighville, still feelin' Mr. Seth Warren, and the elusive paysite model Tobey still makes me want to de-shroud the mystery.

Oh, and then there's Waxwing and LJ Rock and Red AND her boyfriend Philosobear...and seriously, you people are hot.

ETA: I can see myself editing this to add names right up until I'm not allowed anymore


----------



## Suze (Jun 18, 2008)

awww:happy: but yehh, Internet crushing is probably a bad idea. it's hard to crush somebody over the interwebs i guess. 

ok , so why is it called crushing. on christmas island we just say: betatt.

crush= break, smother---wtf????

ok, now i seriously need to log off. internet drunkenness is really pathetic. happy birthday big brother! hope you liked the ABBA birthday card i gave you in jest.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i get the i'm crushing on you thingy. we don't use that expression on christmas island, but i get the meaning. the irony is that many people here actually like to be crushed. For example; i'm crushing on you, but i also want to crush you, LITERALLY...:kiss2:
> 
> no one wants to crush me.
> 
> ok, now i'm seriously logging off.




I'll crush you (both meanings!) You're very pretty and lovely! 

I think I'm also gonna have to add Waxy to the list...forgot about her! Lots of pretties on this here forum!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm still crushing on Mossystate.....though she doesn't care....and picks her nose....and holds kumquats between her toes.....I still luvs her...... from afar....while she doesn't know I am watching.....errrrrrrrrrr I mean I admire her friendship :batting:  



Oh, and I still crushes on the spite aka Jack Skellington.....


----------



## Shosh (Jun 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> awww:happy: but yehh, Internet crushing is probably a bad idea. it's hard to crush somebody over the interwebs i guess.
> 
> ok , so why is it called crushing. on christmas island we just say: betatt.
> 
> ...



WTF are you doing on Christmas island Susie? I thought you lived in Norway.:huh:


----------



## Suze (Jun 18, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I'll crush you (both meanings!) You're very pretty and lovely!
> 
> I think I'm also gonna have to add Waxy to the list...forgot about her! Lots of pretties on this here forum!


thanks a lot, but how PATHETIC is it to ask people to crush on you?
(if i were bi/lesbian i would totally crush on you too btw. ok, i almost do:happy


Susannah said:


> WTF are you doing on Christmas island Susie? I thought you lived in Norway.:huh:



i just moved shosh, i want to celebrate christmas all year round. 

aahhahahahah...logg offffffff girrrll (susie)....but i luv ye guys to much ye see.  (but now i AM logging off actually)


----------



## The Fez (Jun 18, 2008)

alcohol is a cruel mistress indeed


----------



## mossystate (Jun 18, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ....and holds kumquats between her toes.....





ONIONS!!!!


I mean, thanks Greenie, for being the only person out here who crushes on me:happy: Oh, and tis the season.....watch for more produce!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2008)

Currently, I have a wild crush on this donut I'm eating, and I'd say it's mutual, based on the amount of powdered sugar it's raining into my cleavage. Whether it will respect me or not in the morning, I don't know, nor do I particularly care. :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 18, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Currently, I have a wild crush on this donut I'm eating, and I'd say it's mutual, based on the amount of powdered sugar it's raining into my cleavage. Whether it will respect me or not in the morning, I don't know, nor do I particularly care. :smitten:


Best. post. ever.


----------



## MissStacie (Jun 18, 2008)

gnoom said:


> Miss Stacie! :wubu:




My love, Gnoom....:wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Ekmanifest
> Big Cutie Sasha
> Susannah - she's so sweet
> SocialbFly
> ...



Aww thank you!!! :happy:


----------



## bexy (Jun 19, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Bexylicious
> BrownEyedChica
> DolceBBW
> Kendra Lee
> Star Struck



hee hee thank you!! 



Fairest Epic said:


> aww bexy :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> you know i love you too :wubu:
> 
> ...



see, youre modest too! how could anyone not crush on you!


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Angel-1! My first specific mention from a guy...lol...Holla!)




You're a sweetie.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 19, 2008)

Ha ha awww @ Susie & her drunken posting! Heh heh 



susieQ said:


> thanks a lot, but how PATHETIC is it to ask people to crush on you?
> (if i were bi/lesbian i would totally crush on you too btw. ok, i almost do:happy



Not pathetic at all to ask - if you don't ask, you don't get! Lol! (although possibly i was crushing on you anyway?! )

Woohoo, turning the the straight girls  High five! Lol....and I'm not drunk! :S


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jun 19, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> hee hee thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> see, youre modest too! how could anyone not crush on you!



hee hee aww! bexy! you are the sweetest! *HUG*


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 19, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> still feelin' Mr. Seth Warren




You are? I had lost hope...

Why do you not reply to my IMs then?


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 19, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> still crushing madly on seth warren, doubt that one will ever retire.



Call me morbid, call me pale...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> You are? I had lost hope...
> 
> Why do you not reply to my IMs then?



What IMs, love? Let's reconnect and try this again. Instigate some Detroit/Pittsburgh interweb craziness.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok - I am girl crushin' on:

SAS 
Arvee 
Mossy 
TraciJo and her pate'
GEF 
My Maria 
Susannah 
ColdComfort 
Mimosa 
SMA 


and of course, the fellas 

Chippster 
Swampy 
TW 
Ernest N 
AdSnack 
Santa 
JackS 
Free Thinker 

Even though they are unrequited crushes...they belong to ME! :kiss2: :bow:


----------



## bexy (Jun 19, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Call me morbid, call me pale...



I've spent too long on your trail....:wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Currently, I have a wild crush on this donut I'm eating, and I'd say it's mutual, based on the amount of powdered sugar it's raining into my cleavage. Whether it will respect me or not in the morning, I don't know, nor do I particularly care. :smitten:



mmmmmmm, donut love:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG - I almost forgot....I am ALWAYS crushin' on my Double Stuffs :eat2:


----------



## mimosa (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank ya, TJC. I am crushing on you and your sexy legs.




ThikJerseyChik said:


> Ok - I am girl crushin' on:
> 
> SAS
> Arvee
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Ok - I am girl crushin' on:
> 
> 
> GEF




and I think you're kind of fab....... :blush: :happy:  :bow:


----------



## Suze (Jun 19, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Ha ha awww @ Susie & her drunken posting! Heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think i am/was the ONLY member not mentioned in this thread (damn you maxx!) so yeah, it was about fucking time i asked! and no, i'm not drunk any longer:blush:

u.k peeps= :wubu:


----------



## The Fez (Jun 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i think i am/was the ONLY member not mentioned in this thread (damn you maxx!) so yeah, it was about fucking time i asked! and no, i'm not drunk any longer:blush:
> 
> u.k peeps= :wubu:




I'm drunk now, and I wasn't mentioned! ¬¬


----------



## Suze (Jun 19, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I'm drunk now, and I wasn't mentioned! ¬¬



you just joined...stfu


----------



## The Fez (Jun 19, 2008)

noobs need love too!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a crush on Kris (Sweettooth) Sarah (Sugar) and the new kid freestyle fez and CAMellie!!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> I have a crush on Kris (Sweettooth) Sarah (Sugar) and the new kid freestyle fez and CAMellie!!



I crush on Lisa so hard it actually hurts. I long to hold her in my arms and make sweet, sweet love to her. :wubu:


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I crush on Lisa so hard it actually hurts. I long to hold her in my arms and make sweet, sweet love to her. :wubu:



I must...touch.....myself...now


----------



## Suze (Jun 19, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> noobs need love too!



since you were the first person mentioning me i sure as hell will crush on you back. :kiss2:

you and ging are my new favorite members!!:happy:


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> I must...touch.....myself...now



I...I already did :blush:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 19, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> Sweet Tooth :wubu:



OMG, I never noticed the thread until a few months ago. Totally missed this.

Fuzzy, that is so darn sweet! [But I think you're secretly just using me for my food porn. ]


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

I have the most fatabulously amazingly HUGE crush on BigBeautifulMe. I'll fight all comers. *grabs a knife and stands ready*


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 19, 2008)

I :wubu: Lisa and Melliebellieboo and Sugar and Ted and Ginny and Fuzzy and Morbid and Jen and Rainyboo and Joylicious and Ian and Catt and Icey and ... and.... <breaks down sobbing with all the love>

MWAH to all y'all and those I missed that know I love them!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I :wubu: Lisa and Melliebellieboo and Sugar and Ted and Ginny and Fuzzy and Morbid and Jen and Rainyboo and Joylicious and Ian and Catt and Icey and ... and.... <breaks down sobbing with all the love>
> 
> MWAH to all y'all and those I missed that know I love them!



I love ya, Krisdollface....and those hands! Those amazing knee-squeezing hands. *drools*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 19, 2008)

Aww, I feel so loved! The feeling is mutual, ladies, :wubu: thanks!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 19, 2008)

:happy: ok, i cheated here. not all are crushes. all do make my heart patter with adoration & affection, though, and... well... that counts for something. it's late so i am not explaining myself anymore!!  


!a---m/interestingmonster/THESIS!!!
camellie/becauseitiswritten
dawn/curvesssssssssssssssss *takes breath* sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
deansfa/stunninginsideandout/parisianprophet
dee/gypsyxo
e--c/absintheparty/where the wild things are
emily/dolce/mi tesora
felecia/superodalisqueishticjuicygeorgiapeachxo{{{squishhh~!!}}}
fuzzy/quirkysweetheart
gravity.plan/idon'tknowyoueitherbutyouintrigueme
jamie/wanderlustgirl
jay/mango smoothie/forobviousreasons
johnireland/quigley/ginger/littlebrotherialwayswanted/STORRRY?!
joy{{smooch!}}
katynipples/rubyripplesxo
kevin/murphy/blackjackxo
kris/sweettoothxo
krista/retro/duck,duck/{{goose}}
ktrocksmyface/fatandproud/katiefap/chickennuggetoflove
lakesha/swordchick/mytwin
laura/thatfatgirl
lillybbw/intellectuallycharmingnubiangoddess
lisainnc/mot-orboat-her/xo{{squish}}
lmbchp/chopsy/let's intercourse!xxXX*(#&^Xxxx
michelle/panamagirl/guiltshareco-oppartnerincrime{{hugs!!}}xoxo
monique/mossystate/veggardengrowingvagina
nancygirl74/captivatingbrowneyedcreature
pascal/vaboy
patty/goddesspatty{{{squishhhh}}xox/missyou
samanthany{{{canoodle!!!!}}}xoxox
santaclear
saucywench/feistyfoxoxo
summahg
susan/kajaraine!!xowittygorgeoushardworkingsweetsweetangelofalady
terri/lovelyone!!xo/unfortunateladywhocaughtmestreaking
topher/idon'tknowyoueitherbutyou'reqyootandsofunny


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> :happy: ok, i cheated here. not all are crushes. all do make my heart patter with adoration & affection, though, and... well... that counts for something. it's late so i am not explaining myself anymore!!
> 
> 
> camellie/becauseitiswritten



So it is written....so it shall be done. :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 19, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> :happy: ok, i cheated here. not all are crushes. all do make my heart patter with adoration & affection, though, and... well... that counts for something. it's late so i am not explaining myself anymore!!



My god, it's alphabetized!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 20, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> I must...touch.....myself...now



 You are one out of the box Lisa. You are a classic. You cannot be duplicated. So funny.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 20, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I :wubu: Lisa and Melliebellieboo and Sugar and Ted and Ginny and Fuzzy and Morbid and Jen and Rainyboo and Joylicious and Ian and Catt and Icey and ... and....



Serendipity! I never read this thread anymore and the one night I click on it I see I'm a peep! Yay. Backatacha dollface. Miss having you in town and getting to be your peep in person.



Carrie said:


> Currently, I have a wild crush on this donut I'm eating, and I'd say it's mutual, based on the amount of powdered sugar it's raining into my cleavage. Whether it will respect me or not in the morning, I don't know, nor do I particularly care. :smitten:



Very brave of you to put this in the non-anonymous thread instead of the anonymous one. Way to own your crush, woman! May it be returned with gusto.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have the most mega gargantuan GINORMOUS crush on Ripley. :wubu::smitten::kiss2:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> My god, it's alphabetized!



ffwhat, murphy? :happy: you mean you've never used excel at home for this type of thing?  



i iz in ur sprdsheetz, sortin ur namez :bow:
_____________________________________
_______________________________
______________________
______________


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 20, 2008)

incidentally, i feel like a louse because i forgot to include nuno/stonerfa/mylion, ripley/mybutterypancakes, and ian/darksol last night because i am/was/will continue to be for a few days/ tired...

these are trying days getting everything closed out for the FY!  thank gophers we get out at 3 in summer. i'm strung like a harp right now lol

zZZZzz


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 20, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> ffwhat, murphy? :happy: you mean you've never used excel at home for this type of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> i iz in ur sprdsheetz, sortin ur namez :bow:



...Well, actually yeah, but usually it's for stuff that's more serious than crushes.

Like my list of DVDs I own.

(Which is seriously outdated and in need of renovating.)


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> you and ging are my new favorite members!!:happy:



*does a victory dance* 

Mr Freestyle Fezzy....maybe more people will openly admit to crushing on you if you join in and admit your crushes? Hmmm?! 

I think I'm gonna have to redo my list soon - there's a lot of hot peeps joining at the moment!


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 20, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Mr Freestyle Fezzy....maybe more people will openly admit to crushing on you if you join in and admit your crushes? Hmmm?!
> 
> 
> > I second that!
> > Although I havn't admitted to mine either


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 20, 2008)

I dont know what happened with the quotes above


----------



## The Fez (Jun 20, 2008)

ahh susieQ kendra and ginge you know I'm crushing on you gals.. I just don't want to make the others jealous!


----------



## Irena (Jun 20, 2008)

I could definately use a good crush or two :batting: hehe


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 20, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> ahh susieQ kendra and ginge you know I'm crushing on you gals.. I just don't want to make the others jealous!



Ha ha, you smooth talker, you 

*whispers.....I might be crushing on fez just a teensy bit too *


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 20, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> ahh susieQ kendra and ginge you know I'm crushing on you gals.. I just don't want to make the others jealous!



Well its about time, so now I can admit my crush on you


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 20, 2008)

Hm, I can't remember if I've ever contributed to this. 

Oh right, crushing on ... 

Leah - sweet&fat :wubu: sort of a no brainer. Total knock out and crazy smart. Kind of the greatest combination ever.

Dr. P Marshall - What an awesomely thought provoking woman and also very easy on the eyes, even if I've not seen much of her, but if the avvvvie is any indication. Can't be bad.  Seriously, I've got a hard time taking the BHM qualms seriously with such a lovely FFA in their midst. 

Beckaboo - British! so, there, oh wait, there is more. Smart, funny and good lookin' 

also, watched Rambo and loved it.

Like whoa. That's hot.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 20, 2008)

KuroBara said:


> It's OK, I'm uncrushable too, apparently. But I have batteries, so I'll be OK.



lmao!!! I hear ya there!


----------



## The Fez (Jun 20, 2008)

Irena said:


> I could definately use a good crush or two :batting: hehe



one crush coming right up


----------



## The Fez (Jun 20, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Ha ha, you smooth talker, you
> 
> *whispers.....I might be crushing on fez just a teensy bit too *



just a teensy bit?


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 20, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I just don't want to make the others jealous!



Tee hee!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hm, I can't remember if I've ever contributed to this.
> 
> Oh right, crushing on ...
> 
> ...



Oh wow, thanks BGB. :blush: And I'm in such good company on your list too.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 20, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Tee hee!



my fans would be heartbroken if I devoted myself to anybody inparticular!


or is that imparticular?

grammar is hard :/


----------



## Suze (Jun 20, 2008)

^
Fez it up. 

(ok, that was probably the lamest joke EVAH.)

and grammar _IS_ hard!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I...I already did :blush:



Yeah...but you didn't tell me you were thinking of Lisa when you let me watch.....  :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> :happy: ok, i cheated here. not all are crushes. all do make my heart patter with adoration & affection, though, and... well... that counts for something. it's late so i am not explaining myself anymore!!
> 
> 
> !a---m/interestingmonster/THESIS!!!
> ...




You just better back off my Mossystate.......


----------



## Suze (Jun 20, 2008)

just wonderin'...

is it wrong to crush a Fairy?



(wowz, i'm so lame.... and i don't know how to stop it either)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> just wonderin'...
> 
> is it wrong to crush a Fairy?
> 
> ...




Monique/Mossystate crushed this fairy when she said she didn't care if I crush on her......even from afar....for long periods of time.....and I make sure she can't see me when I follow her.....and I message her as different IDs and.....ooopppsssss


I meant no....


----------



## Suze (Jun 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Monique/Mossystate crushed this fairy when she said she didn't care if I crush on her......even from afar....for long periods of time.....and I make sure she can't see me when I follow her.....and I message her as different IDs and.....ooopppsssss
> 
> 
> I meant no....



lol

I'll let you two lovebirds (ehh...or is that fairy's?) sort it out.


----------



## Irena (Jun 21, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> one crush coming right up



ooh, well, a Fez crush is a very good start hehe. Id have to say i might just have one back cutie


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh wow, thanks BGB. :blush: And I'm in such good company on your list too.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Raqui (Jun 21, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Why does everyone speak of us younger guys as if we're underage? lol



Its called robbing the cradle You are under age MY AGE LOL

Lord Have mercy I dont know anyone enough to have a crush on. And no one has a crush on me either LOL.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Raqui said:


> Its called robbing the cradle You are under age MY AGE LOL
> 
> Lord Have mercy I dont know anyone enough to have a crush on. And no one has a crush on me either LOL.



Oh Really?

Another Jessica - I know she just got here, but DAMN!!!!!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:
Sandie S-R - Oh that smile, so sweet, so sweet:smitten:
Asshley
Chocolate Desire
Miss Stacie
Vermillion
Tina
Mistical Misty
Goddess Noir
Extra special phat beat shout out to Liz Di-Va:smitten:
Queen Raqui :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: I do love powerful women!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a new crush on one of the janitor ladies at the Herald. I actually got a pic taken with her from the 2005 christmas party...and I saw her last week for the first time in months.....lets just say she's been hitting them happy meals lately

:smitten:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm crushin on Thik Jersey Chik, she is one of the funniest, sweetest, coolest people I know and I'm glad shes my friend and of course shes HAWT :smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Jun 21, 2008)

oh yeah...I am crushing on a few of ya here.:wubu: Can't help it...:blush::smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm crushin on Thik Jersey Chik, she is one of the funniest, sweetest, coolest people I know and I'm glad shes my friend and of course shes HAWT :smitten:



Awww...that's so sweet girlie :kiss2: 



**Just gonna warn you that no matter HOW much you are crushin' on me you ain't gettin' my Double Stuffs!!! lmao!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Awww...that's so sweet girlie :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> **Just gonna warn you that no matter HOW much you are crushin' on me you ain't gettin' my Double Stuffs!!! lmao!



Aw come on just let me have a couple.:eat2:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 22, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Bexylicious
> BrownEyedChica
> DolceBBW
> Kendra Lee
> Star Struck


:blush:Thank you


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2008)

Raqui said:


> Its called robbing the cradle You are under age MY AGE LOL
> 
> Lord Have mercy I dont know anyone enough to have a crush on. And no one has a crush on me either LOL.



I have a crush on you...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2008)

Irena said:


> I could definately use a good crush or two :batting: hehe



Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 23, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh aint been on this for a while but.....

Dance_epidemic 
Lostjacket
Freestyle_fez 
BothGunsBlazin (as always)
KHayes666
BlackJack
My long haired lover Spencer 

And my heart beats big for Mr Blaze 

Awwww man soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many pretty girlies.....

Bexy
Fairest_epic 
Tooz
Gingerembre
ActivistFatGirl
Red
Sasha
MASHLEYS!
Sweet&Fat
Waxy (After our random convo @ HB) lol Shes sooooooooooooo cute!

That is all for now


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Krazyk
Krazyk
Krazyk
Krazyk
and......Krazyk:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 23, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Ekmanifest
> *Big Cutie Sasha*
> Susannah - she's so sweet
> SocialbFly
> ...



Awww thanks hun! 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> *And my heart beats big for Mr Blaze *
> 
> Awwww man soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many pretty girlies.....
> 
> ...



Missy, seriously think you and John's mutual crush could be the cutest thing since... well I don't know... its just SOOO cute!!!

And you know your crush on me is sooooo mutual! Sasha loves her some Midlands girl!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh aint been on this for a while but.....
> 
> Dance_epidemic
> Lostjacket
> ...



Super-cute British fox has a crush on me... yay!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i think i am/was the ONLY member not mentioned in this thread



No you're not.


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Angel....lol Your so silly!


----------



## Suze (Jun 23, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> No you're not.



I'll crush on you. :smitten:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, coming out of the wood work to put together another list, if I repeat... idk... either I spaced or your that special haha

Gingembre
SMA413
Green Eyed Fairy
mszwebs
Susannah
Swamptoad (<3 taste in music haha)

Again... missing some, but I dont just vie it away all at once.. ok, so I do, I'm just kinda out of it right now haha


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I'll crush on you. :smitten:



I am crushed on if it has something to do with someone getting smacked by a bus


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jun 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh aint been on this for a while but.....
> 
> Dance_epidemic
> Lostjacket
> ...




gawrsh :blush::blush::blush:

I feel so unworthy being crushed on by such a hawtie....and then bein sandwinched between two more hot pieces of a** on the list. Makes a girl''s mind run wild. *sigh* haha 

:wubu: Missy, i fell in love with you after that pringle bit....and then my tummy fell in love with a whole can of pringles. haha :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Jun 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh aint been on this for a while but.....
> *
> Bexy*
> Fairest_epic
> ...




wuv you!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 23, 2008)

Missy_Blue_Eyes:

CALL ME! :wubu::wubu::kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh aint been on this for a while but.....
> 
> Dance_epidemic
> Lostjacket
> ...



Wow....the tag team champions are considered hot but one of the hottest girls in the UK.

It takes a lot to make me blush these days, but you just did lol.

I only wish I was as beautiful as you ;-)


----------



## Tooz (Jun 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh aint been on this for a while but.....
> Awwww man soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many pretty girlies.....
> 
> Bexy
> ...



Hay gurl haaaay. :batting:


Also I have a crush on like half the girls here. :\


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh aint been on this for a while but.....
> 
> Dance_epidemic
> *Lostjacket*
> ...


 
Hehe....Yay, always great to be crushed on by a hot British girl from across the way  (or pond). Just made my day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, coming out of the wood work to put together another list, if I repeat... idk... either I spaced or your that special haha
> 
> Gingembre
> SMA413
> ...



Awwwww what a surprise! You flatter me greatly, hot thang  :bow: :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Bexy
> Fairest_epic
> Tooz
> *Gingerembre*
> ...



Hell yeah! Lurve you too missy blue! :kiss2: 



KnottyOne said:


> *Gingembre*
> SMA413
> Green Eyed Fairy
> mszwebs
> ...



You've just made my year!


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 23, 2008)

Righty, I'm crushing on more people since I last compiled a list, so....

The Boys:
KnottyOne
Snuffy2000
Freestyle Fez
Dance_Epidemic
BlackJack

The Girls:
Fairest Epic
Susie Q
Missy Blue Eyez
Susannah (who wins the loveliest person everrrr award!)
Waxwing

That'll do for now! Lol!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the fattest, juiciest, most succulent crush on...

- jamie
- butch
- Tina
- Miss Vickie
- TraciJo
- Green eyed Fairy
- Smushygirl
- Mossy
- Red Velvet
- Shoshie
- Violet
- SVS
- Ruby Ripples
- SuperO
- Goddess Noir
- SocialbFly
-Joy


and the youngun's too! 

- Red
- AFG
- Elle 
- Sasha
- Cold Comfort
- Susie
- Waxy
- Bexy
- BBMe


Ah hell...I am crushing on all the dims women! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I have the fattest, juiciest, most succulent crush on...
> 
> - jamie
> - butch
> ...



This seems to be my night for surprises.....thank you :happy: 

Oh, and since I like you so much, I will share my Mossy crush with you


----------



## chublover350 (Jun 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh aint been on this for a while but.....
> 
> Dance_epidemic
> Lostjacket
> ...



LIttle OL ME


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 23, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I have the fattest, juiciest, most succulent crush on...
> 
> - jamie
> - butch
> ...


Oh my god, I am SO honored! There are very few other lists I would be as honored to make - making yours with such wonderful company is amazing. 

Thanks, ash. :batting: Just about every post I see from you makes me smile. This one is DEFINITELY no exception.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 23, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, coming out of the wood work to put together another list, if I repeat... idk... either I spaced or your that special haha
> 
> Gingembre
> SMA413
> ...



Ok. I TOTALLY almost missed this post... I saw it on my phone as I was scrolling down to something else.

And then...I blushed.

HARDCORE. :blush:


----------



## Tina (Jun 24, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I have the fattest, juiciest, most succulent crush on...
> 
> - jamie
> - butch
> ...



Seriously? I made someone's list? And not just "someone," but Ash -- Ms. Style and Beauty herself? And look at the company I'm in.  :blush:   :wubu: Woo hooo!

Heh. *goofy grin* You made my day, darling woman, you made my day, you beautiful woman, you. :wubu:


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jun 24, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> fine. my crush is on noob (not t3h_noob from here)


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, coming out of the wood work to put together another list, if I repeat... idk... either I spaced or your that special haha
> 
> Gingembre
> SMA413
> ...



Oh thank you Knotty. Now pass it over my way.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 24, 2008)

Susannah
Mimosa
Jack Skellington
Admiral Snackbar
JoyJoy
Ripley
BothGunsBlazing
Wagimawr
GEF
Dr. P Marshall
BigBeautifulMe


*more to be added later*


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I have the fattest, juiciest, most succulent crush on...
> 
> - jamie
> - butch
> ...




Oh thank you Ash!:kiss2:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 24, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Susannah
> Mimosa
> Jack Skellington
> Admiral Snackbar
> ...



Yaaaaay!!!:bounce::bounce: Another awesome person is crushing on me. I love my super villain.:wubu::wubu::wubu:*teenage girlie sigh* (I will now go back to rocking back and forth maniacally.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Ok - I am girl crushin' on:
> 
> SAS
> Arvee
> ...


:huh: I'm on a crush list? *rubs eyes* Did I read that right? :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you so much to everybody who mentioned me. That is so kind of you all.

I hate lists, coz I think most everybody here is a bit special.

But


My list ( Guys and girls) Not Crushes, just special people

*Mimosa
*SouthernFA
*Joy Joy
*Stan
*Moore2Me
*Santaclear
*Friday
*Bafta-1
*SocialBfly
*Spanky
*Smushygirl
*Wrestlinguy
*Swordchick
*Jon Blaze
*Tina
*Chimpi
*Butch
*Imfree
*LillyBBBW
*Gangstadawg
*GEF
*Camellie
*Traci Jo
*Chocolate Desire
*Bigbelly SSBBW
*Angel-1
*Bexy
*Virgolicious
*Chubby Bubbles



And so many more. You are all on my list, I just can't remember all yer names!

:kiss2:

Susannah


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much to everybody who mentioned me. That is so kind of you all.
> 
> I hate lists, coz I think most everybody here is a bit special.
> 
> ...



Shoshie!!!! I am SO stoked! Thank you!! Thank you so much!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh: I'm on a crush list? *rubs eyes* Did I read that right? :blush::blush::blush:



Yes...yes you are and yes you did  :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

:blush: :blush: *swoons*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :blush: :blush: *swoons*



I agree your definitely crush worthy


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much to everybody who mentioned me. That is so kind of you all.
> 
> I hate lists, coz I think most everybody here is a bit special.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Susannah. Now, I feel all yummy inside.:blush::blush::blush::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much to everybody who mentioned me. That is so kind of you all.
> 
> I hate lists, coz I think most everybody here is a bit special.
> 
> ...



Thank you, oh beautiful and gracious one. I am honored. :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank ya, Susannah and Mellie. Hugs to the both of you. *besos.:bow::happy::kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> GEF
> 
> 
> 
> *more to be added later*



Wow...I didn't know you cared that much....all this time I thought you just wanted me for my eyebrows.....:kiss2:
Oh, and thanks for letting me watch you and Lisa..... :wubu:



Susannah said:


> Thank you so much to everybody who mentioned me. That is so kind of you all.
> 
> I hate lists, coz I think most everybody here is a bit special.
> 
> ...



You are too sweet to me - thank you for the mention  :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 24, 2008)

Mellie! Thank you! Wow, crushes by two amazing women in two days...am I dreaming? :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't need to worry about being on a list because I'm on EVERYONE'S list...


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 24, 2008)

In no particular order: :blush:

Beckaboo
Sasha
cold comfort
sweet&fat
Fairest Epic 
Tooz


----------



## Irena (Jun 24, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!



I just realized you posted this...thanks hun!  at least someone has me on their list


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 24, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I don't need to worry about being on a list because I'm on EVERYONE'S list...


Yeah, but probably not the list you want.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I don't need to worry about being on a list because I'm on EVERYONE'S list...




You're on my list..... :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 24, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Yeah, but probably not the list you want.


 

Bahahaha! Good one!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you so much!! The feeling is most definitely mutual!! :wubu:




ashmamma84 said:


> I have the fattest, juiciest, most succulent crush on...
> 
> - jamie
> - butch
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 24, 2008)

Cyrano said:


> Ah, SVS, my dear. I am a man of parts!



ohhhhhh...I see the connection now. lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 24, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Yeah, but probably not the list you want.



Huh, never thought about it that way... good lookin out! :happy:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 24, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I have the fattest, juiciest, most succulent crush on...
> 
> - jamie
> - butch
> ...



whoot!! back atcha, ash! :wubu:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 25, 2008)

Just two that I can think of right now:
susieQ ('Cause she's so lovely).

&

Bexy ('Cause she let's me sleep on her setee sometimes):wubu:


----------



## bexy (Jun 25, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Just two that I can think of right now:
> susieQ ('Cause she's so lovely).
> 
> &
> ...



AND my guest bed, I am a good host (though I tend to only feed you biscuits )


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I'll crush on you. :smitten:




Right back to ya, dollface!  :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## bexy (Jun 25, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I have the fattest, juiciest, most succulent crush on...
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ...



squee!!! thank you, even if it is a HEUGE list lol, im still very honoured to be there  :wubu:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jun 25, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> In no particular order: :blush:
> 
> Beckaboo
> Sasha
> ...



oh em gee....this thread has become a blush fest for me lately! Crushables crushing on me. I am truly honored JMCGB:blush:...especially so because i am in such fantastically sexy company on your list. *hug* thanks!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 25, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> In no particular order: :blush:
> 
> Beckaboo
> Sasha
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 25, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> oh em gee....this thread has become a blush fest for me lately! Crushables crushing on me. I am truly honored JMCGB:blush:...especially so because i am in such fantastically sexy company on your list. *hug* thanks!



Don't mention it, and thanks for the hug! 





sweet&fat said:


> Thanks!



You are most welcome!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 2, 2008)

plz add Kortana

why?
because her bum is smoking.
and shes got an awesome attitude.

simply crushtastic.


----------



## vermillion (Jul 8, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Oh Really?
> 
> Another Jessica - I know she just got here, but DAMN!!!!!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:
> Sandie S-R - Oh that smile, so sweet, so sweet:smitten:
> ...



thanks...
i got a lil one on your too


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahhhhh the crush thread.......just came for a nosey...do continue  hehe


----------



## butch (Jul 12, 2008)

Haven't been here for some time, not feeling crush worthy and all, so what a pleasant surprise to see two fine women like ashmamma84 and susannah crushing on me!

Thanks ladies, I think you both are the cats pajamas, and am honored to be on your lists.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Ok - I am girl crushin' on:
> 
> SAS
> Arvee
> ...





Wow!! Thanks Chikie!! I had no idea I was on your list  And even though I have not posted a list.... You are on mine too :blush:


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2008)

I haven't looked at this thread in ages, and like Butch was all happy and surprised to be on lists.

Thank you. I'm all blushy and quiet now. :blush:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 13, 2008)

This was my original list posted on March 26...


Melissa (Largenlovely)
BBWLilly
Rhonda
Bexy
Monique
Jae
Green Eyed Fairy (dunno if she wanted her real name posted or not)
Kellie Kay
Buffie
Neen
Nicki (Gaining Goddess)
Goddess Patty
Candy Godiva
Plump Princess
Nancy (nancygirl74)
Oona


Here is an update for July 13, 2008

Waxwing - soooo pretty

Missy_Blue_Eyez - British babe ;-)

MzWebs - Tall, sweet, beautiful

Rennissance Woman - Wish I had her for a teacher in high school

Aris - The Big Apple is a big cutie

Big Cutie KitKat - Still one of the nicest all around bbw's out there

Big Cutie Asshley - Phil you are one lucky dude

Sweet n Fat - To quote Lou Diamond Phillips... "You're hot...for an older broad" ;-)

Big Cutie Billie - BBW Dances are more fun with you there

Irena - Hottie ;-)

Yeah, i'm done, sorry it took so long lol


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 15, 2008)

Ayschucks :blush:


----------



## Irena (Jul 19, 2008)

Irena - Hottie ;-)

awww thanks sweetie!! My first official crush on here :blush:


----------



## bexy (Jul 21, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Ayschucks :blush:



seconded!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I agree your definitely crush worthy



TW... I also agree that you are crush worthy :wubu:


----------



## Irish Hardon (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm only new, so I may simply look like I'm a crazy weirdo for having a crush on anyone here but I have to say that Bexylicious is one of the hottest girls on the planet! 

And Waxwing has the prettiest avatar I've ever seen...



And now I feel embarrassed :blush:


----------



## bexy (Jul 22, 2008)

Irish Hardon said:


> I'm only new, so I may simply look like I'm a crazy weirdo for having a crush on anyone here but I have to say that Bexylicious is one of the hottest girls on the planet!
> 
> And Waxwing has the prettiest avatar I've ever seen...
> 
> ...



ah bless dont be embarrassed! i love it lol!and thank you so much! :wubu: tho your only saying that cos we're the irish posse (j/k lol )
look around some more and you will have a list as long as your arm, we have the hottest girls in the whole FAT world on dims!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ah bless dont be embarrassed! i love it lol!and thank you so much! :wubu: tho your only saying that cos we're the irish posse (j/k lol )
> look around some more and you will have a list as long as your arm, we have the hottest girls in the whole FAT world on dims!



+1 on the Bexy and Waxwing pretty-ness.


----------



## Irish Hardon (Jul 22, 2008)

I know it's great, how have I not found this place before? 
lol
Oh, and Missy_blue_eyez is definitely on that list... :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Jul 22, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> +1 on the Bexy and Waxwing pretty-ness.



oh you :blush:


Irish Hardon said:


> I know it's great, how have I not found this place before?
> lol
> Oh, and Missy_blue_eyez is definitely on that list... :wubu:


hee hee! its like the hotel california once ya get here ya know, you'll never leave.....mwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Ayanami (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't really have a crush right now, a few interests, but thats about it. I'm crossin my fingers that someone has one for me.


----------



## leighcy (Jul 24, 2008)

JMCGB

It's been a while.


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 24, 2008)

leighcy said:


> JMCGB
> 
> It's been a while.



Thanks! :blush:


----------



## Suze (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve Perry, I love you.

(I have probably posted this before btw)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 31, 2008)

No crush other than the one I have on BGB's chest hair.

:eat2:


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 15, 2008)

Justin, who makes me irrationally crabby.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 16, 2008)

Reagan, thatgirl08, ekmanifest, activistfatgirl, and BigCutieSasha... but I think I said Sasha already... lol


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a crush on Belinda Carlisle's voice circa 1980... Especially from the original version of "Cool Jerk" that she sang. It's the only Go-Gos song I know of that where she grunts.


I also think that chick from the B-52s is kinda sexy sounding when she makes the manta-ray sounds in "Rock Lobster".


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

Holy sweet potatoes... I'm gone for months and I'm on not one but TWO crush lists?? :wubu: 



KnottyOne said:


> Ok, coming out of the wood work to put together another list, if I repeat... idk... either I spaced or your that special haha
> 
> Gingembre
> *SMA413*
> ...





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Ok - I am girl crushin' on:
> 
> SAS
> Arvee
> ...



I decided I might as well come out of the closet with my crushes. LOL

I'm totally crushing on BGB (I mean, really, who isn't?? ), Knotty One, Freestyle Fez, all of my birthday buddies (sugar and spice & bmann), TJC, anyone who reps me, and pretty much 98% of the members of this fine community.


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 22, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Reagan, thatgirl08, ekmanifest, activistfatgirl, and BigCutieSasha... but I think I said Sasha already... lol



Awww! I got a crush! Thanks, Bmann!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm totally crushing on BGB (I mean, really, who isn't??



awwhhhwwwwaaaaa, I am going to print this out and hang it on my wall at work.

ps. I just made that awwwhhwaaa noise out loud. did not sound good.  thanks though, seriously made me smile.


----------



## bexy (Aug 22, 2008)

rowan
rowan
rowan
rowan
rowan
rowan
rowan....you get the picture lol..

also BGB and the lovely jason (aka Wag) :wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> awwhhhwwwwaaaaa, I am going to print this out and hang it on my wall at work.
> 
> ps. I just made that awwwhhwaaa noise out loud. did not sound good.  thanks though, seriously made me smile.



Sweet! I get hung up on the wall!  The last person to put something of mine on a wall were my parents... and that was fingerpainting from kindergarten. LOL


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

missy blue eyes :wubu:


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 22, 2008)

Dammit, I must not post enough! LOL. Just kidding.


----------



## The Fez (Aug 22, 2008)

I couldn't pick people; I crush on all of you equally

hohoho


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I couldn't pick people; I crush on all of you equally
> 
> hohoho



Even us _old geezers _(the 40 plus age group)!!


----------



## The Fez (Aug 22, 2008)

I love everybody!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I love everybody!


Even guys?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 22, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I love everybody!





Timberwolf said:


> Even guys?



He loves them. He just doesn't _love_ love them.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 23, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I love everybody!


I love lamp.

-Rusty
(And yes, I'm just saying it.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> He loves them. He just doesn't _love_ love them.


I see. . .


----------



## The Fez (Aug 23, 2008)

Unconditional love doesn't mean romantic love!

Well, not all the time...


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

Stop crushing meeeeeee!!! *shoves Fez*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Stop crushing meeeeeee!!! *sh*a*ves Fez*


Fixed it for you.


----------



## The Fez (Aug 23, 2008)

But seriously, I have a couple crushes on here.

but they'll never know!


----------



## luca brasi (Aug 23, 2008)

Can you have a crush on someone you have neither met nor spoken to? If so, I think I may have a crush on BeckaBoo. Looks out of this world and that British wit is just from another planet


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> , all of my birthday buddies (sugar and spice & *bmann*)



I knew I forgot someone! You're on my crush list as well, y'know... (Actually as many times I flirted with you, you should know that... lol) :wubu:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 23, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I knew I forgot someone! You're on my crush list as well, y'know... (Actually as many times I flirted with you, you should know that... lol) :wubu:



I don't see why she wouldn't forget? I've never seen you flirt on here? Am I on the right forum?


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 23, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I don't see why she wouldn't forget? I've never seen you flirt on here? Am I on the right forum?



Are you jealous, BGB? 

cuz that would totally be awesome


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not opposed to bribing someone for a good, solid crush. Would $20 do it for someone?

(Not someone who's "crushing" on everyone. I know, I know, beggars shouldnt be choosers, but its my way.)


----------



## Ash (Aug 24, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm not opposed to bribing someone for a good, solid crush. Would $20 do it for someone?
> 
> (Not someone who's "crushing" on everyone. I know, I know, beggars shouldnt be choosers, but its my way.)



I have a crush on you, and you don't even have to pay me.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 24, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm not opposed to bribing someone for a good, solid crush. Would $20 do it for someone?
> 
> (Not someone who's "crushing" on everyone. I know, I know, beggars shouldnt be choosers, but its my way.)



I'm not above taking money for crushing on someone.

Just sayin'.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'm not above taking money for crushing on someone.
> 
> Just sayin'.



We might just have a deal. I really don't have $20 right now, but I will, baby, I will.



Ashley said:


> I have a crush on you, and you don't even have to pay me.



Straight girls don't count! I can't handle the torture.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 24, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> We might just have a deal. I really don't have $20 right now, but I will, baby, I will.
> 
> 
> 
> Straight girls don't count! I can't handle the torture.



I hear Beej accepts monopoly money. 


And c'mon, AFG! Such exquisite, sweet-ass torture.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm with ya, AFG, kinda. lol. I have all kinds of hot women crushing on me, but it does me zero good. lol. Where are the male crushes? *sigh.*


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 24, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> I hear Beej accepts monopoly money.



I did until I actually started _needing _money.

I work all day and still can't pay the price of gasoline and meat. I had to start chargin' _some_where.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 24, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I did until I actually started _needing _money.
> 
> I work all day and still can't pay the price of gasoline and meat. I had to start chargin' _some_where.



Can't give all the love away for free, I guess. You're a hot commodity, I can't believe you waited so long to charge. All those squashings.

New sign:

I can haz $10 to be squashed plz?

Think about it, this really works out for you.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 24, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I did until I actually started _needing _money.
> 
> I work all day and still can't pay the price of gasoline and meat. I had to start chargin' _some_where.



i've decided just now, that at work, i'm charging everyone that i have to wait on, a quarter. i shall be rich in no time.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 24, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i've decided just now, that at work, i'm charging everyone that i have to wait on, a quarter. i shall be rich in no time.



Does this include, "Hey Soup, toss me an oatmeal creme pie..."?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

My complaint is not with hot girls crushing on me, just simply the fact that none of them are actually gay in any real way. And NO I WILL NOT MAKE OUT WITH YOU unless you're prepared to be a real lesbo.

Thanks, I've been needing to get that off my chest.

But let's be honest...who am I to say no to Ashley and the rest of the Dims lovelies...principles out the window.


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got a few crushes on some of the regular posters that most of us girls have crushes on. I'm more of a lurker than a poster though. 

I will say that I have the biggest girl crush on troubadours. She has a great sense of style. AND I would totally hit it.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 24, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Does this include, "Hey Soup, toss me an oatmeal creme pie..."?



no no. free for y'all. y'all are my heart.





activistfatgirl said:


> My complaint is not with hot girls crushing on me, just simply the fact that none of them are actually gay in any real way. And NO I WILL NOT MAKE OUT WITH YOU unless you're prepared to be a real lesbo.
> 
> Thanks, I've been needing to get that off my chest.
> 
> But let's be honest...who am I to say no to Ashley and the rest of the Dims lovelies...principles out the window.



this has bothered me for quite some time. i think of myself as a person that finds beauty in all sexes, and i always feel weird complimenting or pointing out beautiful girls, but often can't help it. it's not that i'm like OMG, SHE'LL WANT ME AND I'M A TEASE, but more like, sheesh, poor pretty thing probably gets it a lot and i bet it's annoying if she happens to like ladies as well...like, empty compliments or whatnot. hmmm. foods for thought. no real sense here, just thinking out loud, haha.

I LOVE YOU TIFFANY. MY HOUSE, FEW DAYS. SO EXCITED. I GUESS THAT'S WHY I'M YELLING.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

supersoup said:


> I LOVE YOU TIFFANY. MY HOUSE, FEW DAYS. SO EXCITED. I GUESS THAT'S WHY I'M YELLING.



JUST DON'T GIVE UP ON THE SPOON JUST CAUSE I'M A WEE GAY. I'LL BE GOOD, I PROMISE.

I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M DRIVING TO OHIO FOR THE LOVE OF FATTIES!


----------



## supersoup (Aug 24, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> JUST DON'T GIVE UP ON THE SPOON JUST CAUSE I'M A WEE GAY. I'LL BE GOOD, I PROMISE.
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M DRIVING TO OHIO FOR THE LOVE OF FATTIES!



i'm even making a vegetarian version of a delicious nacho bake that ashley created for us to eat on!!


MMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 24, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> My complaint is not with hot girls crushing on me, just simply the fact that none of them are actually gay in any real way. And NO I WILL NOT MAKE OUT WITH YOU unless you're prepared to be a real lesbo.
> 
> Thanks, I've been needing to get that off my chest.
> 
> But let's be honest...who am I to say no to Ashley and the rest of the Dims lovelies...principles out the window.



Least you get hot girls crushing on ya. I got nada.


----------



## Filly (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok... So I have a few Itsy Bitsy crushes :blush:

1) ClashCityRocker (Lust on Legs)
2) Mango (because he is 100% pure hot Aussie Brawn!)
3) Bexylicious is my itty bitty girl crush

Never spoken 1 on 1 to any of them... so my crushes are shallowly based on looks  

View attachment pep3.JPG


----------



## Filly (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, and Jay West Coast (*sigh*)


----------



## bexy (Aug 24, 2008)

Filly said:


> Ok... So I have a few Itsy Bitsy crushes :blush:
> 
> 1) ClashCityRocker (Lust on Legs)
> 2) Mango (because he is 100% pure hot Aussie Brawn!)
> ...



squee!! :wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> rowan
> rowan
> rowan
> rowan
> ...



Uh yeah...check out my new tag under my name lol


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 26, 2008)

It's not a crush because I don't crush on people, but I do have a certain admiration for a certain cute Russian with a sweet accent. He's adorable. (I'm talking about mmm12mmm.) :happy:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 26, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> My complaint is not with hot girls crushing on me, just simply the fact that none of them are actually gay in any real way. And NO I WILL NOT MAKE OUT WITH YOU unless you're prepared to be a real lesbo.



Sorry...couldnt help but chuckle at this! lol


Disclaimer: *raises hand about being genuinely interested in girls, dont play about that*


----------



## bexy (Aug 26, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> My complaint is not with hot girls crushing on me, just simply the fact that none of them are actually gay in any real way. And NO I WILL NOT MAKE OUT WITH YOU unless you're prepared to be a real lesbo.
> 
> Thanks, I've been needing to get that off my chest.
> 
> But let's be honest...who am I to say no to Ashley and the rest of the Dims lovelies...principles out the window.



Genuine lesbo here! Well, _half lesbo_ as my friends call me. IE bisexual/greedy 

If I say I am crushing on you, it means I find you sexy. Girl or boy not important :bow:


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 26, 2008)

A half-gay here too!
If I'm crushing on ya then, truly, I wouldn't mind having a go!
Lol! That sounded worse than it did in my head!
x


----------



## CurbFan (Aug 27, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I have a crush on you, and you don't even have to pay me.


Ashley, I 100 percent agree!


----------



## Ash (Aug 27, 2008)

CurbFan said:


> Ashley, I 100 percent agree!



Hahahaha. 

CurbFan rules, people.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 27, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I've got a few crushes on some of the regular posters that most of us girls have crushes on. I'm more of a lurker than a poster though.
> 
> I will say that I have the biggest girl crush on troubadours. She has a great sense of style. AND I would totally hit it.



ooooh :] i love it when someone compliments my steeez. seriously, thank you lady. from what i have seen you have quite the style yourself.

and susieq obv.

I WON'T TLK ABOUT THE BOYZ I CTRUSH ON BUT I THINK THEY KNOWLOLL.


----------



## vermillion (Aug 28, 2008)

bothgunsblazing - i think it is his eyes...all intense....


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think I mentioned Tina, SocialBFly, Sandie S-R...

And non-Dimensions: Wilmer Valderama... seriously, total man-crush on the Fez... lol


----------



## inertiatic_sks (Aug 29, 2008)

Definitely Troubzzz.

Also have to say Vermillion and Kellie Kay. omnomnomnommm!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

vermillion said:


> bothgunsblazing - i think it is his eyes...all intense....



For me, it's his sexy, sexy brain.



lol


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> For me, it's his sexy, sexy brain.
> 
> 
> 
> lol



I concur with you both!


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 29, 2008)

intraultra, cause she is mighty fine! 

troubadours and her unique style!

big cuite sasha with her world class smile! 

:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## troubadours (Aug 30, 2008)

inertiatic_sks said:


> Definitely Troubzzz.
> 
> Also have to say Vermillion and Kellie Kay. omnomnomnommm!



boo u kno that shit is mutual



JMCGB said:


> intraultra, cause she is mighty fine!
> 
> troubadours and her unique style!
> 
> ...



yay! unique style. thanks


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 30, 2008)

Wouldn't say I forgot, but rather saved the best for last. Tarella because she can talk hockey, is super smart, very caring and an all around good person. :wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 31, 2008)

Sully57 without a doubt, he is my very very very very favourite person  <3


----------



## sully57 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 2, 2008)

ACTIVISTFATGIRL IS HOT AS HELL.

I WOULD ELABORATE ON HER MANY AWESOME FACETS BUT THEY ARE FAR TOO NUMEROUS TO LIST HERE.



(Actually, I'm only saying this 'cause she let me use her computer to write a movie review... but whatever)


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> ACTIVISTFATGIRL IS HOT AS HELL.
> 
> I WOULD ELABORATE ON HER MANY AWESOME FACETS BUT THEY ARE FAR TOO NUMEROUS TO LIST HERE.
> 
> ...



I agree :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm being mocked in the crush thread! Thanks, boys. Even if you're messing around BJ, at least I didn't have to pay you $20.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2008)

I will e-crush you for a simple back rub, Tiffany :wubu:


Stick around long enough and I am sure I will end up supporting you and your habits eventually


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm being mocked in the crush thread! Thanks, boys. Even if you're messing around BJ, at least I didn't have to pay you $20.



I wasn't messing around, its a fact you = HOTTTTT


----------



## JigglyJess (Sep 4, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I wasn't messing around, its a fact you = HOTTTTT



Yes I will 2nd that notion! I may not be a boy expressing your hottness,(and I do not openly express such hottness unless it is nothing but the truth) but I must say you are for sure a hottie AFG!.....and a hottie with smooth ass feet now!! lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

JigglyJess said:


> Yes I will 2nd that notion! I may not be a boy expressing your hottness,(and I do not openly express such hottness unless it is nothing but the truth) but I must say you are for sure a hottie AFG!.....and a hottie with smooth ass feet now!! lol



I'm taking you home with me.


----------



## Suze (Sep 5, 2008)

so im not a girl who easily share her emotions, but this is just something i cant keep to myself any longer....:wubu:
what makes it even harder is that i think he has hit on every damn member on dims except from me, but ok...F it.

i have the biggest crush on prettysteve..its been like this from the moment he joined:blush:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2008)

The more and more I think about it.......JigglyJess is really really cute, plus I love her voice too.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 5, 2008)

I came by to say: I HATE online crushes! My crushes live too far away.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 5, 2008)

susieQ said:


> so im not a girl who easily share her emotions, but this is just something i cant keep to myself any longer....:wubu:
> what makes it even harder is that i think he has hit on every damn member on dims except from me, but ok...F it.
> 
> i have the biggest crush on prettysteve..its been like this from the moment he joined:blush:



You're so adorable, Susie!! I wish I lived near you - I would pester you until you agreed to be my friend!


----------



## Suze (Sep 5, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> You're so adorable, Susie!! I wish I lived near you - I would pester you until you agreed to be my friend!



you wouldn't have to pester (funny word btw) me if you brought steve with you!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Least you get hot girls crushing on ya. I got nada.




Awwww...I crush on most girls...I just think women are the bomb.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> More hair? You obvioulsy haven't seen a recent pic of me! LOL




God...bald is so hot...


----------



## JigglyJess (Sep 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> The more and more I think about it.......JigglyJess is really really cute, plus I love her voice too.



Why thank you! You know your pretty cute yourself!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Least you get hot girls crushing on ya. I got nada.



Don't feel so bad... I have nada too


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Don't feel so bad... I have nada too



Hey, I'm a sucker for great boobs. I'll crush on ya


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 5, 2008)

susieQ said:


> you wouldn't have to pester (funny word btw) me if you brought steve with you!



I just want to say thank you, it's very sweet of you to ..

oh wait.. Pretty STEVE.

whatever.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Hey, I'm a sucker for great boobs. I'll crush on ya



Thanks, Kitty


----------



## Suze (Sep 5, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just want to say thank you, it's very sweet of you to ..
> 
> oh wait.. Pretty STEVE.
> 
> whatever.



...na-hu, it wasnt aimed at you, Both...but WHY am i still strangely attracted to you and your avi? :smitten:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just want to say thank you, it's very sweet of you to ..
> 
> oh wait.. Pretty STEVE.
> 
> whatever.



OMG, can I just say that I am SO excited to see the avatar that *I* created for you back in use?!?! LOL... I still have it on my photobucket account and it was sorta creepy to look at all the time. I was fixin' to delete it soon. 


You totally just made my day, BGB.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm going to crush you all with my mighty thig...

Oh, wait.

Oops. Nevermind!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 6, 2008)

This was brought up about 32 pages ago, but it just never gets old. Props to Butch for the original post, but "Don't worry about me, I'm only CRUSHING YOUR HEAD!!!!"


----------



## GenericGeek (Sep 6, 2008)

_All _of the lovely ladies on Dims... :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm going to crush you all with my mighty thig...
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> Oops. Nevermind!



You got me all worked up again.....I thought you were saying MIGHTY BIG.....:doh: :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2008)

BGB

every couple of weeks, like clockwork

:blush:



(sorry, Justin, I couldn't help myself)
haha


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 10, 2008)

I have come to the conclusion that I am afraid to publicly confess to my crushes. Can I just be lecherous instead?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 10, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I am afraid to publicly confess to my crushes. Can I just be lecherous instead?





Yes, you can....


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a crush on every single person whom has NOT been mentioned in this thread...just cos I CAN!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I have a crush on every single person whom has NOT been mentioned in this thread...just cos I CAN!!!!



Thanks! I was wondering when someone would crush on me!

I have a crush on you now. :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Thanks! *I was wondering when someone would crush on me!*
> I have a crush on you now. :wubu:



AHEM!!!! Ummm, like, 5 month old crush here!!! sigh, how soon they forget


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I have a crush on every single person whom has NOT been mentioned in this thread...just cos I CAN!!!!



Wow.... I am crush worthy!! Yeah!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Sure .


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a big big fat crush on AFG.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 15, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> I have a big big fat crush on AFG.



AFG *is* pretty damn hot. 

I know I'm crushin'.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 15, 2008)

BGB should be able to tell by now that I have a bitsy crush on him


----------



## bexy (Sep 15, 2008)

Rowan said:


> BGB should be able to tell by now that I have a bitsy crush on him



well....as long as it is only bitsy Missy....after all you are spoken for


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> I have a big big fat crush on AFG.





mszwebs said:


> AFG *is* pretty damn hot.
> 
> I know I'm crushin'.



Lurve you guys.

Also, further proof I am the mecca for straight girls. Commune, yes?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 15, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> well....as long as it is only bitsy Missy....after all you are spoken for



Of course it's a itty bitty one...you're my number one cutie pie :kiss2::smitten:


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 15, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Lurve you guys.
> 
> Also, further proof I am the mecca for straight girls. Commune, yes?



Straight is such a subjective term lol


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 15, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Lurve you guys.
> 
> Also, further proof I am the mecca for straight girls. Commune, yes?




Commune, absolutely.




mszwebs said:


> Straight is such a subjective term lol




Seconded!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm still going to scissor both of you to death.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 15, 2008)

We'll die happy.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 15, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm still going to scissor both of you to death.



Promises, promises.


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras (Sep 15, 2008)

I would totally lez out for:

Plump Princess
Sweet&Fat


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 15, 2008)

elaine dressed in cobras said:


> I would totally lez out for:
> 
> Plump Princess
> Sweet&Fat



Cute as you are... it's tempting!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 17, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> AHEM!!!! Ummm, like, 5 month old crush here!!! sigh, how soon they forget



lol You nerd. 

So true. How quickly the women do forget.

I crush you back. 

:happy:


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 18, 2008)

mediaboy. In an intimidative kind of way.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2008)

Nobody. Cause Like, I've only been here less than a month! Lol. ;D


----------



## KotR (Sep 18, 2008)

While I've only gotten more "active" somewhat recently, nobody's yet to really jump out at me. Until then, guess I'll just crush on myself since it helps get through the day.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 18, 2008)

Raegan said:


> mediaboy.



join the club. :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> lol You nerd.
> 
> So true. How quickly the women do forget.
> 
> ...



That's better. I was getting ready to break out the "New and Improved Crush" Fascinita version (complete with cheesy Bruce Campbell reference). 
Just to refresh your memory.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=801449&postcount=1248


----------



## mossystate (Sep 18, 2008)

One day, someone with a penis will have a crush on me. Some day my Prince WILL come.:happy:

ok...let's see which perv will have fun with those words..


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Prince Will? :blink:


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 18, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> join the club. :wubu:



I'm thinking we should get a support group started.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> One day, someone with a penis will have a crush on me. Some day my Prince WILL come.:happy:
> 
> ok...let's see which perv will have fun with those words..



Wha???? Does this mean you don't think I have one? :doh:


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 18, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wha???? Does this mean you don't think I have one? :doh:


What, you have your very own Artist Formerly And Once Again Known As?

-Rusty
(This is what it sounds like, when doves have cheesecake)


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 18, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> What, you have your very own Artist Formerly And Once Again Known As?
> 
> -Rusty
> (This is what it sounds like, when doves have cheesecake)



Maybe she's _just_ like her father. :happy:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 18, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wha???? Does this mean you don't think I have one? :doh:




Hmmmmm...freeze dried...reconstitute with water?...kinda like a Cup O Noodles.

Now...hush....I am trying to lure actual men with my siren song. I want their dinghies to crash against my womanly rocks.

Or something like that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2008)

Whatever gets your rocks off.


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 19, 2008)

or dinghies for that matter....


*chuckle snort snort*


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 19, 2008)

Dinghies? OK, here you go. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuN3FAkUZIc


----------



## bexy (Sep 19, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I am afraid to publicly confess to my crushes. Can I just be lecherous instead?


afraid? you?! for why!
(although being lecherous works too )


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

yum!! i Love all the Girl crushin here.. even if its just of a part time nature!
Bi-curiosity seen me through college.
Just to clear this up.. i wasnt a bi sexual hooker.. but was experimented on by "straight" ladies.. which was both sad and hot!
i think i am in love with everyone here.. but then i'm on E 

xmer


----------



## HTOWNMAN (Sep 19, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> JayWestCoast
> 
> :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:



i added u 2 myspace
cum 2 h-town baby


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> What, you have your very own Artist Formerly And Once Again Known As?
> 
> -Rusty
> (This is what it sounds like, when doves have cheesecake)





Fascinita said:


> Maybe she's _just_ like her father. :happy:



Oh.....how I love thee both........let me count the ways.....:wubu:



Yeah, yeah, I owe you both rep..........AGAIN :doh:



mossystate said:


> Hmmmmm...freeze dried...reconstitute with water?...kinda like a Cup O Noodles.
> 
> Now...hush....I am trying to lure actual men with my siren song. I want their dinghies to crash against my womanly rocks.
> 
> Or something like that.



Ramen noodles are not as cheap as some of the men I have been with......or as young  

Personally, I'm still looking for that BIG................buoy to cling to..... :batting:


----------



## The Fez (Sep 19, 2008)

I made a drunk post a second ago fessing up to some crushes on here, but it seems to have either deleted itself or not submitted... sigh?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2008)

Noooooooooo. You're drunk? In that case, GOD says you have to repost it. Really.

No? Uh, Prince Charles then?


----------



## The Fez (Sep 19, 2008)

Too bad I'm an athiest!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2008)

You have to be religious to believe in Prince Charles?


----------



## The Fez (Sep 19, 2008)

He's a fierce diety to be reckoned with, alright

unfortunately I feel I must retire to bed, and thus will be sober when coming back to dims. Some of them can probably figure it out or have been told anyway


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You have to be religious to believe in Prince Charles?


well he is god awful!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2008)

I crush on Fascinita....when Monique is not looking


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Maybe she's *just* like her father. :happy:


Dang. can't rep.

Keyboard, meet coffee. Coffee, keyboard.... oh, I see you two know each other already.

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh.....how I love thee both........let me count the ways.....:wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you are a flirt without pier. 
I owe you rep too. ;doh;
-Rusty


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I crush on Fascinita....when Monique is not looking



Let's elope. Canada, here we come.

(Mossy, you snooze, you lose.)


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2008)

I wanna say krismiss and Dr. P Marshall because I haven't said them yet.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Let's elope. Canada, here we come.
> 
> (Mossy, you snooze, you lose.)




*takes note how Monique doesn't seem to care....again* :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok..Ok....OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....give me the vagina....I have been beaten down...sigh


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 21, 2008)

sigh... I must admit I'm crushing pretty hard on Cobra. That hair, those eyes... :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

My current crush is on stephenbbwlover.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> My current crush is on stephenbbwlover.



Mine too. Out of the 4,576,986 1/2 partners I've had. He is by far the best.

:wubu::wubu:


----------



## prettysteve (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a serious crush on many sexy phat women on this site.But I am afraid to put it out there because I feel alot of women will just reject me because alot of women do not like a skinny chocolate colored nice guy with a cute face and skinny body.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> so im not a girl who easily share her emotions, but this is just something i cant keep to myself any longer....:wubu:
> what makes it even harder is that i think he has hit on every damn member on dims except from me, but ok...F it.
> 
> i have the biggest crush on prettysteve..its been like this from the moment he joined:blush:




There ya go Pretty Steve.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 21, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ok..Ok....OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....give me the vagina....I have been beaten down...sigh



Wha??? You STILL don't believe me about having a huge.....cheesecake?


----------



## sunnybear (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay anyways...no biggie...


my Dim crushes are...


Cell66(my lovely boyfriend)

Chippy go Wee

Snuggles(best bud)

JohnIreland...he is so flipping hot


and 

if I was a Guy into girls


It would be all the HOT BOMBSHELLS...also Shannon from canada lol


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 21, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> He's a fierce diety to be reckoned with, alright
> 
> unfortunately I feel I must retire to bed, and thus will be sober when coming back to dims. Some of them can probably figure it out or have been told anyway


Lol! You are always drunk Dimensioning! hehe Looking forward to seeing you in October!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

prettysteve said:


> I have a serious crush on many sexy phat women on this site.But I am afraid to put it out there because I feel alot of women will just reject me because alot of women do not like a skinny chocolate colored nice guy with a cute face and skinny body.



I know of at least one girl who's crazy about you. 

And her name rhymes with Lucy Few.

(Her name is Susie Q.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 21, 2008)

Justin...I believe it's time to break out the avatar...


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Justin...I believe it's time to break out the avatar...



when is it not time to break out that avatar?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> when is it not time to break out that avatar?



What avatar?


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 22, 2008)

sunnybear said:


> Okay anyways...no biggie...
> 
> 
> my Dim crushes are...
> ...



That's a big fat lie! No pun intended... :doh:

I have a HUGE crush on you! :wubu:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Justin...I believe it's time to break out the avatar...



What .. avatar?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> What .. avatar?


Thank you.


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

Ahahahahaha!



(i really dont have more to add at this point)


----------



## The Fez (Sep 23, 2008)

susieq is my big dims crush

but she's dedicated to being mean to me, so I'll forever be


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> susieq is my big dims crush
> 
> but she's dedicated to being mean to me, so I'll forever be


if i knew, i would definitely have been more nicer to you---> rawr.
(ok, maybe not. im usually a bujitchh on the internetz. )



ps- ditto. well...next to prettysteve of cource!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a crush on you, you, you, and you.... and maybe you too.


----------



## The Fez (Sep 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> if i knew, i would definitely have been more nicer to you---> rawr.
> (ok, maybe not. im usually a bujitchh on the internetz. )
> 
> 
> ...



I can live with that, after all, his name IS _pretty_ steve

rurrrr


----------



## Ash (Sep 23, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I can live with that, after all, his name IS _pretty_ steve
> 
> rurrrr



Aren't you drunk again yet? I may have to stalk your posts in this thread until your drunken weakness is exposed so I can find out who you have a crush on.


----------



## The Fez (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm always drunk when I fess up to crushes!

but, no, seriously. I'm pretty hammered. Awg!


----------



## Ash (Sep 23, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I'm always drunk when I fess up to crushes!
> 
> but, no, seriously. I'm pretty hammered. Awg!



I'm waiting...


----------



## The Fez (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll give you that I crush on you Ashley, but that's it!

Maybe I'll drag it out and reveal one crush per drunk evening


----------



## Ash (Sep 23, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I'll give you that I crush on you Ashley, but that's it!
> 
> Maybe I'll drag it out and reveal one crush per drunk evening



Aww..now it seems like I was begging for it. 

Whatever. I'll take it!


----------



## The Fez (Sep 23, 2008)

haha tell you what, I'll remind you when I'm sober so it doesn't seem that way


----------



## Ash (Sep 23, 2008)

Score!

but not really. pervs.


----------



## The Fez (Sep 23, 2008)

Your hidden text has cut me deep. I must now resign to an evening of woe and misery.


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a crush on anyone that posts in any of my threads

especially the dog eating pizza thread, anyone who posted in there has two crushes from me


----------



## Suze (Sep 24, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Maybe I'll drag it out and reveal one crush per drunk evening



gee, thanks for making me feel so damn special.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 24, 2008)

Still Sweet&fat for me


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> I have a crush on you, you, you, and you.... and maybe you too.


 
For some reason I have the "so long, farewell" song from The Sound of Music in my head...."and you adn you and youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu"


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 24, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Still Sweet&fat for me



Thanks!


----------



## prettysteve (Sep 24, 2008)

I am also a big fan of Miss Sweet&Fat.Wow!She is so hotttt! Does she have and pretty smile and some sexy phat gorgeous curves......


----------



## Rowan (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow S&F...look at you go...and to think how shy you were at one point lol


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 24, 2008)

prettysteve said:


> I am also a big fan of Miss Sweet&Fat.Wow!She is so hotttt! Does she have and pretty smile and some sexy phat gorgeous curves......



wow- thanks!



Rowan said:


> Wow S&F...look at you go...and to think how shy you were at one point lol



it's true! then again, I'm always shy when I meet new people.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 24, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> wow- thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> it's true! then again, I'm always shy when I meet new people.


Your a hotty! Its official! Miss youuuuuuuuu


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 24, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Your a hotty! Its official! Miss youuuuuuuuu



Girl, you need to get back to the US! Come to NYC- you know Aris and I will take good care of you!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wait, I think I mentioned sweet&fat already... but I'll do it again!


----------



## Davastav (Oct 15, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Wait, I think I mentioned sweet&fat already... but I'll do it again!



I know I'm late on this one but throw my vote for Sweet and Fat as well


----------



## sweet&fat (Oct 15, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Wait, I think I mentioned sweet&fat already... but I'll do it again!





Davastav said:


> I know I'm late on this one but throw my vote for Sweet and Fat as well



Thanks guys!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmm... Pascal/Vaboy because he was so sweet moving Summer's chair everywhere she needed in NJ and helping people just whenever. I told him I noticed him doing errands all that weekend and he laughed  It was so nice and so thoughtful that I admire him for it. Plus, I have a weakness for dark hair and dark eyes, so that's a contributing factor as well lol


----------



## CurbFan (Oct 16, 2008)

Just about every lady on these forums for me! lol, sorry if I'm not specific


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2008)

CurbFan said:


> Just about every lady on these forums for me! lol, sorry if I'm not specific



i do believe your answer is supposed to be

ASHLEY, SHE'S GREAT!!

tsk tsk.


----------



## Ash (Oct 29, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i do believe your answer is supposed to be
> 
> ASHLEY, SHE'S GREAT!!
> 
> tsk tsk.



I know, right? I must be falling behind on the brainwashing portion of my mentoring.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I know, right? I must be falling behind on the brainwashing portion of my mentoring.



i'm currently tweaking the mind melding helmet. it should be done by friday.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 30, 2008)

New additions to my crush list:

DestinyBBWDesires
Haileybbw
Bigsexy920
ToxicRiley
SupaSexi


----------



## ladle (Nov 1, 2008)

ladies...just assume I have a crush on ALL of you
:wubu:


----------



## grnvt (Nov 1, 2008)

My crush is Ashley she is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## bexy (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a crush on george83 :wubu:

Anyone think I am in with a chance?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I have a crush on george83 :wubu:
> 
> Anyone think I am in with a chance?


Possibly yes.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 2, 2008)

I need someone to crush on.....or crush!


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I have a crush on george83 :wubu:
> 
> Anyone think I am in with a chance?



*whispers* ...between me and thee, Bexy, I think he likes you too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I have a crush on george83 :wubu:
> 
> Anyone think I am in with a chance?




If he doesn't take you soon, then Rowan and I will so no worries


----------



## bexy (Nov 2, 2008)

hehehe thanks guys!! 

I love the way George hasn't even noticed this lol!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 2, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> I need someone to crush on.....or crush!



How about me? :happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 2, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> How about me? :happy:



I knew you'd be all over that :happy:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I knew you'd be all over that :happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a little OT, but can someone explain to me (by PM, if need be) what exactly is meant by "crush" on Dimensions? Is it sort of like "Your pictures make my eyes bulge out of their sockets." Or more like "I hope I can get to know you lots better." Or? 

If the crush is requited, what then?

Please don't make fun of me. I'm a little unschooled on this and besides I'm feeling vulnerable. Be nice, darnit.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 2, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I knew you'd be all over that :happy:



Of course... it's my solemn duty.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> This is a little OT, but can someone explain to me (by PM, if need be) what exactly is meant by "crush" on Dimensions? Is it sort of like "Your pictures make my eyes bulge out of their sockets." Or more like "I hope I can get to know you lots better." Or?
> 
> If the crush is requited, what then?
> 
> Please don't make fun of me. I'm a little unschooled on this and besides I'm feeling vulnerable. Be nice, darnit.



lol have fun with the thread, say some guy is hot or somethin


----------



## bexy (Nov 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> This is a little OT, but can someone explain to me (by PM, if need be) what exactly is meant by "crush" on Dimensions? Is it sort of like "Your pictures make my eyes bulge out of their sockets." Or more like "I hope I can get to know you lots better." Or?
> 
> If the crush is requited, what then?
> 
> Please don't make fun of me. I'm a little unschooled on this and besides I'm feeling vulnerable. Be nice, darnit.



I think everyones interpretation is different. If I crush on someone it means I think they are hot, or just plain awesome. If they have posted stuff that makes me like them.

But not in the way that I want to date them, as I kinda got that base covered with the Georgemeister hehe . So just like kinda like how I would crush on a celeb.

But thats just my interpretation.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 2, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> I need someone to crush on.....or crush!



Didn't you sit on me once?


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 3, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> lol have fun with the thread, say some guy is hot or somethin



Hayes! I asked not to be made fun of. 

Why, you!

Anyway. OK. I think _everyone_ here is hot in his or her own way. Except for people who laugh at me when I say I'm feeling touchy.

Happy now?


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Hayes! I asked not to be made fun of.
> 
> Why, you!
> 
> ...



i'm not making fun of you, I'm saying to enjoy the thread for the harmless fun that it is ;-)


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> hehehe thanks guys!!
> 
> I love the way George hasn't even noticed this lol!



Notice what lol!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> This is a little OT, but can someone explain to me (by PM, if need be) what exactly is meant by "crush" on Dimensions? Is it sort of like "Your pictures make my eyes bulge out of their sockets." Or more like "I hope I can get to know you lots better." Or?
> 
> If the crush is requited, what then?
> 
> Please don't make fun of me. I'm a little unschooled on this and besides I'm feeling vulnerable. Be nice, darnit.



I think it's a combination of those things, with the addition of searching through threads just to read the posts of your crush...that's MY interpretation, anyway.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 3, 2008)

George, I must say that your posts on the Fashion Forum got to my dreams last night. I had a dream that a man I once dated was also a cross-dresser, and he looked so good in tights and hooker heels. When I woke up, I was confused as to how that even crossed my mind. And just right now, I figured it out.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 3, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Didn't you sit on me once?




I never forget a comfortable face hunni


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> How about me? :happy:




Crushed on or be crushed? Either way I accept lol


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

kayrae said:


> George, I must say that your posts on the Fashion Forum got to my dreams last night. I had a dream that a man I once dated was also a cross-dresser, and he looked so good in tights and hooker heels. When I woke up, I was confused as to how that even crossed my mind. And just right now, I figured it out.



I'm glad that I inspire you lol .


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 3, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> I never forget a comfortable face hunni



I don't recall saying anything about my face.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


>



I totally have a huge crush on you right now


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 4, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> I don't recall saying anything about my face.



Ooops, let slip my sick fantasy :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I totally have a huge crush on you right now



Haven't I already made it crystal clear that...............MOSSYSTATE IS MINE!!!!!













MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Errrrrrrrrrr.....I mean how cute....someone else crushing on Monique.....


----------



## Mini (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm still dreamy, and I'm all I've ever wanted.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope you and your right hand are very happy together, Michael.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Haven't I already made it crystal clear that...............MOSSYSTATE IS MINE!!!!!
> MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Errrrrrrrrrr.....I mean how cute....someone else crushing on Monique.....




*HEY!!!!!!!!!*





Greenie, don't hate me because I am desired......by soooooooo many......







'k????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## Mini (Nov 4, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I hope you and your right hand are very happy together, Michael.



Left hand. My right hand's usually holding my beer.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 4, 2008)

No one here, but Flo from the Progressive commercials. I love it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *HEY!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but...........I AIN'T sharing your shoes......


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah but...........I AIN'T sharing your shoes......



Who wants her shoes??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Who wants her shoes??



Who knows what I do with her shoes is the real question.....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 4, 2008)

oOoOo must take a shower now.... u r hawt!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 5, 2008)

At this point, having exceeded the OSHA requirements for having my ass ridden today, I'd gladly trade being squashed to a shadow for a 'crush'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> At this point, having exceeded the OSHA requirements for having my ass ridden today, I'd gladly trade being squashed to a shadow for a 'crush'.




What kind of shoes are you wearing, Admiral....?


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 6, 2008)

hmm definitely BothGunsBlazing


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Haven't I already made it crystal clear that...............MOSSYSTATE IS MINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memo to self:
Dear Self;
Next time do NOT read a GEF post in a thread hijack while drinking milk.
There will be consequences if this happens again -- keyboards aren't cheap.

-Rusty


----------



## furious styles (Nov 6, 2008)

bgb, blackjack, and mediaboy 

but IM NOT GAY OR ANYTHING OK


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 6, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Ooops, let slip my sick fantasy :doh:



You can let slip yours if I can let slip mine.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 13, 2008)

AnotherJessica said:


> hmm definitely BothGunsBlazing



aww, thank you. :wubu:



mfdoom said:


> bgb, blackjack, and mediaboy
> 
> but IM NOT GAY OR ANYTHING OK



:wubu::wubu::wubu:

I am in some pretty sweet company there .. oh and crush reciprocated 

*minimizes browser window to gaze longingly upon mfdoom collage desktop wallpaper*


----------



## Victim (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess I will join the 192873901273219078 other guys with a Bexy crush...


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 13, 2008)

I haven't read through this whole thread but I'm pretty sure my name hasn't been mentioned and, well, that's beginning to sting. Surely I have a secret admirer out there _some_where!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 13, 2008)

er..... almost every one of the guys on here - 18 to 103 years old.

Talked to some really cool people so far


----------



## Victim (Nov 13, 2008)

This is for the non-secret admirers. I'm sure I have approximately zero of these myself, but that won't stop me from proclaiming mine. Then again I think she knew anyway.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 13, 2008)

and probably a couple of the girls :happy: 
lol


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 13, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I haven't read through this whole thread but I'm pretty sure my name hasn't been mentioned and, well, that's beginning to sting. Surely I have a secret admirer out there _some_where!!!



I have a pretty big crush on you.

I think we could have some pretty hot n' angry post hyde park reading sex. :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

Lalacity, I'd totally bang you, and I'm not even sure what you look like!


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I have a pretty big crush on you.
> 
> I think we could have some pretty hot n' angry post hyde park reading sex. :wubu:





activistfatgirl said:


> Lalacity, I'd totally bang you, and I'm not even sure what you look like!




Aww, kids...:blush:

The bangable feeling is mutual...:kiss2:

*sniffle*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 13, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I haven't read through this whole thread but I'm pretty sure my name hasn't been mentioned and, well, that's beginning to sting. Surely I have a secret admirer out there _some_where!!!



Well, I wouldn't bang you coz I just don't roll that way (I know, I know ... you're crushed ) but will admit that I follow you around the board, from thread to thread, damn impressed & in awe of most of what you have to say (and how you say it).


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 13, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, I wouldn't bang you coz I just don't roll that way (I know, I know ... you're crushed ) but will admit that I follow you around the board, from thread to thread, damn impressed & in awe of most of what you have to say (and how you say it).



Now this is really an embarrassment of riches. I'm heady with the love of BGB, AFG, And TraciJo...

Please, people -- I beg of you, no more declarations of love. I can't handle being this deeply adored. I never should have opened the floodgates of such passion to begin with...

_*runs away, Garbo-like, from the pursuing mob, tortured by the overwhelming burden of my intense desirability*_


----------



## bexy (Nov 13, 2008)

Victim said:


> I guess I will join the 192873901273219078 other guys with a Bexy crush...



hehe thank you :blush:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 13, 2008)

Crush? Whats a crush?? I'm pretty sure I dont have one of those, bummer. 

Though, lots of guys here are hottt!!! I have this long list! lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 14, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Crush? Whats a crush?? I'm pretty sure I dont have one of those, bummer.
> 
> Though, lots of guys here are hottt!!! I have this long list! lol



Am I on it? You're on mine... that is, if I'm on yours. Muhahaha.


----------



## butch (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm gonna be an arrogant prick and say it:

I have a huge non anonymous crush on myself. Thank goodness no one else does, because that leaves more me for me to love.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh good. You can join the "I have an enormous crush on Julia Club." I'm the president. Our initiation rituals are rigorous, though, I warn you.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 14, 2008)

Our handsome butch is, indeed, crushworthy :smitten:


----------



## butch (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, I'm blushing right through my arrogant facade. Thank you, I couldn't ask for better crushers than you two.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 16, 2008)

I further confess that I have a delicious, juicy, girl crush on AFG. 

And an equally juicy and sweet crush on a wonderful guy friend who knows who he is. :wubu:


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 16, 2008)

Guaranteed I'm not on here, but I'm 18 and if anyone develops a crush from this picture, by all means. 

View attachment Me2.jpg

Ahh, smoldering. If I were more concieted I might post about myself. 
(jk, jk, don't smack me) 

FYI, beginning BHM here, if it's not your thing, I completely understand.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 16, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist a little bit.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I further confess that I have a delicious, juicy, girl crush on AFG.
> 
> And an equally juicy and sweet crush on a wonderful guy friend who knows who he is. :wubu:



Have I told you I have one on you? :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 16, 2008)

Raegan said:


> TheSadeianLinguist a little bit.



Yeah, but that's everybody. I have one on you, too, BTW. Even if we are Pokemon rivals.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 16, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, but that's everybody. I have one on you, too, BTW. Even if we are Pokemon rivals.




I'll be Gary, you be Ash. The kind of love we have can only exist in badly written fanfictions, my friend. It'll never be shown on the kids channel, but we know what happens behind the scenes.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 16, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I'll be Gary, you be Ash. The kind of love we have can only exist in badly written fanfictions, my friend. It'll never be shown on the kids channel, but we know what happens behind the scenes.



Yay, I'm Ash! I was voted "Most like Ash from Pokemon" by my friends! lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 16, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I'll be Gary, you be Ash. The kind of love we have can only exist in badly written fanfictions, my friend. It'll never be shown on the kids channel, but we know what happens behind the scenes.



Guess that makes me Brock then.....or James lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I further confess that I have a delicious, juicy, girl crush on AFG.
> 
> And an equally juicy and sweet crush on a wonderful guy friend who knows who he is. :wubu:



HEH! BIG PIMPIN'!

I keep typing and erasing, so I think that means it's mutual? ha ha.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 16, 2008)

I check on here hopeing to get an honorable mention or atleast a thought tis not to be alas........sigh


----------



## Crystal (Nov 16, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I check on here hopeing to get an honorable mention or atleast a thought tis not to be alas........sigh



*feels your pain*


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 16, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> *feels your pain*



Hello? I mentioned you like three or so months ago, remember?


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 16, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Have I told you I have one on you? :happy:



lol Lloyd, you are the biggest flirt on Dimensions. Thanks for flirting with me, too. :happy:


----------



## Crystal (Nov 16, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Hello? I mentioned you like three or so months ago, remember?



I remember. Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 16, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> *feels your pain*



I'll be yours if you will be mine lol


----------



## Crystal (Nov 16, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I'll be yours if you will be mine lol



Sure! I like this idea.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 17, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Sure! I like this idea.



Ok it's settled then hehe


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 17, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> You can let slip yours if I can let slip mine.



Ok my Seth is my crush now! Tell all mister! :smitten:


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd say mine is definitely Crystal. :wubu:

*pokes ssbbwluv4life79 with a stick*


----------



## Crystal (Nov 17, 2008)

Divals said:


> I'd say mine is definitely Crystal. :wubu:
> 
> *pokes ssbbwluv4life79 with a stick*



*has a crush on you, too*


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 17, 2008)

I definetly have a crush on a certain alabama fan hehe


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2008)

Raegan said:


> TheSadeianLinguist a little bit.



Has anybody even heard from Casey lately? She has been gone a long time.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm gonna crush on me too that way it will be a crush no one can take from me lol


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I'm gonna crush on me too that way it will be a crush no one can take from me lol



I shall post you a lil something in the 2008 NFL thread. That should cheer you up.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 17, 2008)

the only crush I have is an orange beverage and comes in a bottle. *sigh*


----------



## B68 (Nov 17, 2008)

I keep being crushed out of this thread...


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 17, 2008)

I have an anonymous crust.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 17, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I check on here hopeing to get an honorable mention or atleast a thought tis not to be alas........sigh



I'd hit it. :eat2:

haha


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 17, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> I'd hit it. :eat2:
> 
> haha



Wow really I am so blushing right now thank you


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 17, 2008)

I dont care that no one has a crush on me...my dog still likes me


----------



## B68 (Nov 17, 2008)

Even my dog cheated on me


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am completely flattered that atleast one person does


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 17, 2008)

I am sooooooo over Belinda Carlisle! Now I'm crushin' on Joan Jett's voice.... and yes I'll touch you there, but I have to ask my wife first.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 17, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I am completely flattered that atleast one person does



Maybe 2!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 17, 2008)

The way some people crush on here, you'd think they would implode and suck everyone with them into the event horizon.

We need a math geek to figure out the Schwarzschild Radius of Dimensions


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 17, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I have an anonymous crust.



Secret pie?


----------



## Victim (Nov 17, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Secret pie?



He's flaky enough.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 17, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Secret pie?


I was thinking more that he should get some ointment on that. Anonymous crusts can be contagious sometimes.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 17, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The way some people crush on here, you'd think they would implode and suck everyone with them into the event horizon.
> 
> We need a math geek to figure out the Schwarzschild Radius of Dimensions



I think you are talking about supernova or black hole crushes here Admiral... Most certainly there are plenty of those here on Dimensions... I think my crushes are more like little warps in the space-time continuum, or white dwarfs at best...




Speaking of which... I'm sooooooo over Joan Jett now! I'm now crushin' on Susanna Hoffs voice (lead singer of the Bangles... they still play the SoCal county fairs BTW...) Too bad none of these chicks are fat.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 17, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I have an anonymous crust.



Mine are more like NON-unanimous crushes...


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 17, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Mine are more like NON-unanimous crushes...



Some of us have enormous crudites.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 17, 2008)

B68 said:


> Even my dog cheated on me


 
You mean she strayed?


----------



## B68 (Nov 17, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> You mean she strayed?



No, she'd commitment issues... She didn't really strayed, she just pissed on my pants and ran of... barking 'sorry, this is how i am'...


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 18, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Maybe 2!



Well maybe I have one on you too hehe


----------



## ThinkerGoneMad (Nov 18, 2008)

I haven't been here long enough...hahaha...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Cors, Fascinita, MediaBoy: please join a fatty poly commune with me? 


Honorable mention now going to ThinkerGoneMad's rack.


----------



## Victim (Nov 18, 2008)

If I'm allowed to have another then SocialbFly.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 18, 2008)

Activistfatgirl too. I don't talk to you much, but I love your posts. 

and you're hot.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Activistfatgirl too. I don't talk to you much, but I love your posts.
> 
> and you're hot.



Oh goodness, I'm having one of those i'm stupid and sorta awkward looking and everyone hates me and blah blah blah sorta days and this made me giggle quite a bit. Thanks! The pretty raven-headed canadian bombshell said my name!

The non-anonymous crush thread, bringing us together, and breaking our hearts since 2008.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 18, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh goodness, I'm having one of those i'm stupid and sorta awkward looking and everyone hates me and blah blah blah sorta days and this made me giggle quite a bit. Thanks! The pretty raven-headed canadian bombshell said my name!
> 
> The non-anonymous crush thread, bringing us together, and breaking our hearts since 2008.



we can make it if we put some effort into it.

if we put some back into it.

if we put some ass into it.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2008)

Raegan said:


> we can make it if we put some effort into it.
> 
> if we put some back into it.
> 
> if we put some ass into it.



There absolutely must be video of this particular get-together.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> There absolutely must be video of this particular get-together.



Well, our hands are going to busy, and you know your way around a camera.

You work that out.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, our hands are going to busy, and you know your way around a camera.
> 
> You work that out.



Oh, I already worked it out, and cleaned it up.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Oh, I already worked it out, and cleaned it up.



EEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWW!

Blackjack, I'd smack a lesser man. I'll just pat you on your head. Er....uh...shake your hand...ewwww...email you. I'll email you, that's safe right?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 19, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> EEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWW!
> 
> Blackjack, I'd smack a lesser man. I'll just pat you on your head. Er....uh...shake your hand...ewwww...email you. I'll email you, that's safe right?



Well hell, you set that one up! I just pounced on the opportunity while it was ripe.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 19, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> The non-anonymous crush thread, bringing us together, and breaking our hearts since 2008.



Ain't it the truth, sister.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Some of us have enormous crudites.



Aren't crudités sort of like croutons except with less bread in them? Those French words always confuse me...


Anyhoo...


Mmmmkey... My infatuation with Susannah Hoff's voice has subsided for the moment, although she will always have a special place in my heart...

I'm totally into Johnette Napolitano's voice at the moment... I'm so lovin' my USB flash drive MP3 playing truck stereo.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Crudités... 

Not much info, but at least something...


----------



## bexy (Nov 19, 2008)

After seeing her pics in the Belly Hang thread...

Intraultra!! 

YUM!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a crush confession, its killing, I need to let the whole world know and get this off my chest.

I crushed a bug in my garage today, I cant eat, I cant sleep and its made me so very emotional.....but I feel better now its no longer a secret......

Thanks all for listening!


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 19, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I crushed a bug in my garage today, I cant eat, I cant sleep and its made me so very emotional.....but I feel better now its no longer a secret......



shell smashed. juices flowing. wings twitch. legs are going. donT geT senTimental. it always ends up dRRiveLLLL.


----------



## bexy (Nov 19, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> shell smashed. juices flowing. wings twitch. legs are going. donT geT senTimental. it always ends up dRRiveLLLL.



Kudos for the correct presentation of these Radiohead lyrics Mr Warren


----------



## intraultra (Nov 20, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> After seeing her pics in the Belly Hang thread...
> 
> Intraultra!!
> 
> YUM!


Aww you really did come mention me. I feel quite special getting a mention from a gorgeous girl :wubu:


----------



## Aru-Chan (Nov 20, 2008)

WillSpark said:


> Guaranteed I'm not on here, but I'm 18 and if anyone develops a crush from this picture, by all means.
> 
> View attachment 53710
> 
> ...



I'LL develop a crush on you! Me, ME! /smacked// Beginner BHMs are SEXY...


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 20, 2008)

ThinkerGoneMad said:


> I haven't been here long enough...hahaha...


Hang around here awhile...........it'll come to you.

Good to see you posting here..............:bow:


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 21, 2008)

yea intraultra definetly makes my list too


----------



## Cors (Nov 22, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Cors, Fascinita, MediaBoy: please join a fatty poly commune with me?
> 
> 
> Honorable mention now going to ThinkerGoneMad's rack.



Awww I would love to, you're so adorable. <3


----------



## QueenB (Nov 23, 2008)

currently:


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 23, 2008)

exile in thighville. why are feeders always so cute?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

QueenB said:


> currently:



Oh my......40 oz.........that's just soooo......big  :wubu:


----------



## kayrae (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm partial to the champagne of beers myself... MILLER HIGH LIFE!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 23, 2008)

kayrae said:


> I'm partial to the champagne of beers myself... MILLER HIGH LIFE!



you and my friend Mike would be best friends.


----------



## bigirlover (Nov 23, 2008)

Juicy Jacqlyn


----------



## mimosa (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a little crush on Matt.:blush:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 27, 2008)

I meant to say I say I have a little crush on Johnny718Bravo.:wubu: But kinda scared to....a few girls might come after me.






No worries, ladies...he is just a sweet SWEET friend.:happy:


----------



## Victim (Dec 27, 2008)

kayrae said:


> I'm partial to the champagne of beers myself... MILLER HIGH LIFE!




Miller High Life might be megaswill that homebrewers and beer geeks wouldn't bother rinsing off their equipment with, but there is an interesting beer-geek fact about it. Whole hops are not used in this beer. Pre-isomerized hop alpha acids are extracted and used for bittering instead. This allows the beer to be stored in clear bottles and it will NOT suffer the 'skunking' effect that beers in non-amber bottles can get when exposed to natural or flourescent light.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 28, 2008)

Von_Pudge :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 28, 2008)

er....myself? I'd do me.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 28, 2008)

You are a lucky girl, KK. Blessings to the both of you.:bow::happy:




kinkykitten said:


> Von_Pudge :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## OneVBguy (Jan 1, 2009)

Awwww.. I thought this was going to be a thread about BEING crushed.
:blush:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)

mimosa said:


> You are a lucky girl, KK. Blessings to the both of you.:bow::happy:



Awww thanks hun! I know i'm an extremely lucky kitten :happy::happy:


----------



## mtesfay420 (Jan 1, 2009)

supermishe


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Reagan, but Christ I am late to this party.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 2, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> Reagan, but Christ I am late to this party.



If I haven't said so, I'd like to echo the above statement.


----------



## VVET (Jan 3, 2009)

If you have thighs about the same measurement as your waist:smitten: & a shelf butt I have a crush:smitten:


----------



## Suze (Jan 3, 2009)

VVET said:


> If you have thighs about the same measurement as your waist:smitten: & a shelf butt I have a crush:smitten:


lmao

if you has brainz i has a crushh


----------



## VVET (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry, it's a guy thing
I do have brainy crush items, butt they're more personal and harder list
(my 'shopping' list is about 50% brain & 50% body)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, not to be argumentative, but...

Could one's thigh ever be as large as their waist? Is that physically possible? 

I'm picturing some freakish woman with a waist and a single thigh, the same circumference as her waist, coming directly down from it, and another thigh tacked onto the side. 

Alright, maybe I AM being argumentative. LOL


----------



## kayrae (Jan 3, 2009)

it's a bbw tree


----------



## VVET (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes I have met a gal that had or has 48" thighs and waist.
While I didn't measure them, I believed her. She has posted recently on Dims, (no pics) and I'd rather not give her name.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 3, 2009)

I crush on me


----------



## Suze (Jan 3, 2009)

VVET said:


> Sorry, it's a guy thing
> I do have brainy crush items, *butt* they're more personal and harder list
> (my 'shopping' list is about 50% brain & 50% body)


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 3, 2009)

:wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten: MarkeyUk :smitten::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## The Fez (Jan 3, 2009)

Just_Jen, CrystalUT11 and thatgirl08 are totally cute, but they know this already :bow:


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 4, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> Reagan, but Christ I am late to this party.



I've heard it helps if you start the day with a post search for your name. 



The Orange Mage said:


> If I haven't said so, I'd like to echo the above statement.



How can a girl resist a man with jeans like yours?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2009)

Raegan said:


> I've heard it helps if you start the day with a post search for your name.



You know, I picked a nick -- unintentionally -- that never allows me to do that? What is a healthy masturgoogler to do?


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 4, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, not to be argumentative, but...
> 
> Could one's thigh ever be as large as their waist? Is that physically possible?
> 
> ...



Its possible. I would be that freakish woman. In fact, my thighs together are bigger than my waist. I was going to put the measurements but I don't want someone to pass out from shock.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 4, 2009)

Oooohhh, TOGETHER. See, that makes sense. I read his post (and responses) to mean ONE thigh's measurement around was bigger than the waist. TOGETHER, heck, a bunch of us fit THAT description, including me, I bet.  lol


----------



## VVET (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope 
That was one thigh measurement = waist measurement
She's very pear-shaped


----------



## mimosa (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a friendly crush on Swamptoad.:blush:


----------



## Observer (Jan 4, 2009)

liz (diva) said:


> You know, I picked a nick -- unintentionally -- that never allows me to do that? What is a healthy masturgoogler to do?



You could register (and then begin using) a second screen name as liz-diva. Since it would have more than hree characters it should be searchable using the VB internal search engine. Of course your prior posts wouldn't be covered.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2009)

WOOhoo im on this thread 

I have a maaaassive crush on Fez..

chublover 
CrystalUT11
Mimosa
Cors


----------



## bexy (Jan 4, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> WOOhoo im on this thread
> 
> I have a maaaassive crush on Fez..
> 
> ...



Jen and Fez, sittin in a tree.....


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Jen and Fez, sittin in a tree.....



ARGHH how did i forget you on my list bexxy!! :O :O 

**BIG CRUSH ON BEX EVERYONE!!!!!**


----------



## bexy (Jan 4, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> ARGHH how did i forget you on my list bexxy!! :O :O
> 
> **BIG CRUSH ON BEX EVERYONE!!!!!**



Well of course, our crushes on each other go without saying darlin!! 

But seriously, Jen and Fez, sittin in a tree!!!!!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 4, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Just_Jen, CrystalUT11 and thatgirl08 are totally cute, but they know this already :bow:





Just_Jen said:


> WOOhoo im on this thread
> 
> I have a maaaassive crush on Fez..
> 
> ...




Awww. My first crushees of the whole thread. *squeals*

These are most definitely mutual.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 4, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Awww. My first crushees of the whole thread. *squeals*
> 
> These are most definitely mutual. ;



I BEG your pardon. -.-


----------



## The Fez (Jan 4, 2009)

You can keep your tree, I've got a recliner chair


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> You can keep your tree, I've got a recliner chair



Ooooo la la!!!


----------



## The Fez (Jan 4, 2009)

It's got a vibrating-massage function n'everything


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> It's got a vibrating-massage function n'everything



lol Keep that kind of talk up and I might have to declare a crush on you as well  lol


----------



## Weeze (Jan 4, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> er....myself? I'd do me.



What a coincidence! I'd do you too!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay, I just searched and it's been a year since I was mentioned by a male. lol! I think I'm past my expiration date.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

mimosa said:


> I have a friendly crush on Swamptoad.:blush:



wooo-hooo! 



:blush:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2009)

Uh huh 




swamptoad said:


> wooo-hooo!
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

very sweet!

(((((((((((((( Mimi )))))))))))))))

:wubu: 

you are a VERY good friend.

I'm crushing on you too. :bow: :happy: :blush:


----------



## mergirl (Jan 5, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, I just searched and it's been a year since I was mentioned by a male. lol! I think I'm past my expiration date.


Ive never been mentioned by ANYONE!!! sob sob!! Clutch on to the memory of bygone non-anonomous crushes and be thankful!!!
Ok, I have a crush on me..i think really i'm a bit of a dreamboat.. i have written my name encircled with biro hearts on my jotters!!
mer


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 5, 2009)

johnnytattoos :blush: :eat2:

_Don't tell him I said so though_ :blush:


And I'm sooo girl crushing on Love.Metal :eat2: sexy lady!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 5, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, I just searched and it's been a year since I was mentioned by a male. lol! I think I'm past my expiration date.



I've never been mentioned so shoosh. :kiss2:

I do have a crush on you though.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is is possible to have a crush on yourself? lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2009)

Awww, Sarah, you already know the extent of my crush on you. :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 5, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, I just searched and it's been a year since I was mentioned by a male. lol! I think I'm past my expiration date.



haha me too! I've only been mentioned once a year ago..and it was in a list of about 50 Dim girls, in alphabetical order.


I know I'm married and stuff...but I can be attractive AND married  ...or LOL...or whatever is appropriate after that


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay, okay, okay! We can all just go out together then....I didn't want any of you to know about the others is why I didn't post it out in the open before.
Now my hot scheme of secretly seducing all of you has been foiled....and how!
This just means that I will just have to concentrate my efforts on doing all of you together at one time......  



mergirl said:


> Ive never been mentioned by ANYONE!!! sob sob!! Clutch on to the memory of bygone non-anonomous crushes and be thankful!!!
> Ok, I have a crush on me..i think really i'm a bit of a dreamboat.. i have written my name encircled with biro hearts on my jotters!!
> mer





Lucky said:


> I've never been mentioned so shoosh. :kiss2:
> 
> I do have a crush on you though.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, I just searched and it's been a year since I was mentioned by a male. lol! I think I'm past my expiration date.





bmann0413 said:


> Is is possible to have a crush on yourself? lol





goofy girl said:


> haha me too! I've only been mentioned once a year ago..and it was in a list of about 50 Dim girls, in alphabetical order.
> 
> 
> I know I'm married and stuff...but I can be attractive AND married  ...or LOL...or whatever is appropriate after that


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think it's holy that this thread does not have the mention of Ginny as an uber large crush in such a long time.

Therefor, she's definitely my mention, and not because she's desperate for a crushin'.

- NBC Fan #1


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 5, 2009)

Blackjack is another one. And QueenB. I don't know if I've mentioned her before, and it's probably blatantly obvious.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2009)

WTF????? 


No one wants to do me anymore?????




It's because I'm fat, isn't it?


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2009)

If I rolled that way......you would be SO in TROUBLE!




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> WTF?????
> 
> 
> No one wants to do me anymore?????
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> WTF?????
> 
> 
> No one wants to do me anymore?????
> ...


*Snort!*  

Yes, I'm sure that's it! 

I'm with Mims - the second I'm into big girls, I'm calling you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2009)

mimosa said:


> If I rolled that way......you would be SO in TROUBLE!



You can admit that you just want to be part of that orgy I am working on......


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2009)

mimosa said:


> I meant to say I say I have a little crush on Johnny718Bravo.:wubu: But kinda scared to....a few girls might come after me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is cute.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You can admit that you just want to be part of that orgy I am working on......



I am kinda old fashion...I would want you all to myself. :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2009)

Uh huh! MMMMM:eat2:...I think we have excellent taste, darling.




Susannah said:


> He is cute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2009)

mimosa said:


> I am kinda old fashion...I would want you all to myself. :wubu:





I am all yours.......right after I'm done with all the others   







Told ya I am a tramp  :blush:


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jan 5, 2009)

Carrie
MissToodles
superodalisque
Red

...clever, playful, and gorgeous is an impossible combo to resist. I don't even bother to try. :blush:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 5, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Carrie
> MissToodles
> superodalisque
> Red
> ...


Eeep! I'm _bright_ red here. That's some damn fine company I'm in. Thank you so much for making this girl's night, K. 

P.S. Likewise. :blush:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 6, 2009)

Raegan said:


> exile in thighville. why are feeders always so cute?



dear me! you canadians.


----------



## Red (Jan 6, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Eeep! I'm _bright_ red here. That's some damn fine company I'm in. Thank you so much for making this girl's night, K.
> 
> P.S. Likewise. :blush:





Yep...sat here at work and I damn near just fell out of my chair. This has totally made my first week back at work _so_ much nicer


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 6, 2009)

I've also got a Carrie crush going on. Now I just feel like a trendwhore.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Okay, okay, okay! We can all just go out together then....I didn't want any of you to know about the others is why I didn't post it out in the open before.
> Now my hot scheme of secretly seducing all of you has been foiled....and how!
> This just means that I will just have to concentrate my efforts on doing all of you together at one time......


GEF, Your just trying to make all us rejects feel better about ourselves, which is so lovely of you on the one hand but makes me want to cry!! Its like a human Fa/fat version of "The raggy dolls"!!!! 
mer
oh actually, maby you dont get the raggy dolls in America..the premise is a bunch of dolls that live in a reject bin!! lmao.. i still remember the theme tune, it was engrained into my selfconcious as i chanted it every day to myself as i sat alone. lmao, i'm going for the sympathy vote now!!!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 6, 2009)

my crush is on Buffie, her beauty is stunning!! my dream girl!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm crushing on everyone except knottyone.
Fact.

p.s.
Totally crushing on Lovelyone....



and BGB.

shhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*big crush on KOJACK..but don't tell any of the FFA's....he's mine ladies hahahahaa....*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I'm crushing on everyone except knottyone.
> Fact.



Now, that could be inside joke, pure spite, or cutesy...who knows? I'm just going to note that it's AWESOME that no one's ever been "all these people, but not that AFG." Man, that would sting.

Let's have a Carrie appreciation party. NO! Make that a red-head thing. Kwame, let me be your wingman. I know god exists because he made fat redheads.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 6, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> Let's have a Carrie appreciation party. NO! Make that a red-head thing. Kwame, let me be your wingman. I know god exists because he made fat redheads.



i'm down with a 'fat redheads rule' party.

just sayin'.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

supersoup said:


> i'm down with a 'fat redheads rule' party.
> 
> just sayin'.



Good! You're one of the guests of honor!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 6, 2009)

I am a lucky girl. Thanks, Jen. :kiss2::happy:



Just_Jen said:


> WOOhoo im on this thread
> 
> I have a maaaassive crush on Fez..
> 
> ...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd fight Kwame for Red.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

No crushes yet


----------



## mimosa (Jan 6, 2009)

And why not? You are so adorable. :kiss2:





Tyrael said:


> No crushes yet


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2009)

Juicy Jacqueline, Luscious Layla...:wubu:


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

mimosa said:


> And why not? You are so adorable. :kiss2:



The only reason i could think off...
Don't know people that well here yet :blush:

Thanks for the kiss :blush::kiss2:


----------



## Red (Jan 6, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> I'd fight Kwame for Red.



I'd pay to see that but only if armour and jousting was involved. I do love a good jousting.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2009)

Red said:


> I'd paid to see that but only if armour and jousting was involved. I do love a good jousting.



Well I can ride like a champ, take a hit like Rocky, and I'm not bad with a sword...I'll throw my hat in that competition! Hell, even rode a horse that was in the LOTR movies...that's got to count for something!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 6, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I've also got a Carrie crush going on. Now I just feel like a trendwhore.


Pssssh. That particular whoretrend is _nothing_ compared to the BGB crush trend, of which I am a card-carrying member, trendy or no. :happy:


activistfatgirl said:


> NO! Make that a red-head thing. Kwame, let me be your wingman. I know god exists because he made fat redheads.


I have to say, I adore the thought of you and Kwame out on the town, winging for each other. Awesome.  (and both of you with such exquisite taste!)


supersoup said:


> i'm down with a 'fat redheads rule' party.
> just sayin'.


I'm down with your downness. And also with Downy freshness.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> GEF, Your just trying to make all us rejects feel better about ourselves, which is so lovely of you on the one hand but makes me want to cry!! Its like a human Fa/fat version of "The raggy dolls"!!!!
> mer
> oh actually, maby you dont get the raggy dolls in America..the premise is a bunch of dolls that live in a reject bin!! lmao.. i still remember the theme tune, it was engrained into my selfconcious as i chanted it every day to myself as i sat alone. lmao, i'm going for the sympathy vote now!!!



Does all this mean I don't get to do ya?  :doh:



HDANGEL15 said:


> *big crush on KOJACK..but don't tell any of the FFA's....he's mine ladies hahahahaa....*




Oh yeah....I'd do Kojack, too.....


And

I girl crush on HDangel....:wubu:


Oh and those two hotties.......JohnnyTattoos and White Hot Razor......

I would take either one of them......or both at one time   


How am I doing on refraining on the sexual innuendos tonight, Monique? 



Of course, I have never stopped pining from afar for those two untouchables CleverBomb and Spanky :smitten:


----------



## bexy (Jan 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> GEF, Your just trying to make all us rejects feel better about ourselves, which is so lovely of you on the one hand but makes me want to cry!! Its like a human Fa/fat version of "The raggy dolls"!!!!
> mer
> oh actually, maby you dont get the raggy dolls in America..the premise is a bunch of dolls that live in a reject bin!! lmao.. i still remember the theme tune, it was engrained into my selfconcious as i chanted it every day to myself as i sat alone. lmao, i'm going for the sympathy vote now!!!



So if you gotta bump on your nose or lumps on your toes do not despair, be like the Raggy Dolls and say "I just don't care!" 

I loved the princess doll and SadSac!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 6, 2009)

Red said:


> I'd pay to see that but only if armour and jousting was involved. I do love a good jousting.



Real men use grenades.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jan 6, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Eeep! I'm _bright_ red here. That's some damn fine company I'm in. Thank you so much for making this girl's night, K.
> 
> P.S. Likewise. :blush:





Red said:


> Yep...sat here at work and I damn near just fell out of my chair. This has totally made my first week back at work _so_ much nicer




Least I could do for such foxy Dimmers. You sure deserve the admiration. I may have typed it, but I'm sure many others think it.



activistfatgirl said:


> Kwame, let me be your wingman. I know god exists because he made fat redheads.



He almost didn't make them, you know. Something about causing men to go mad with desire, then dashing about mindlessly starting wars over them. One of the cherubim had to convince him that it was worth the trouble. True story.  



Red said:


> I'd pay to see that but only if armour and jousting was involved. I do love a good jousting.






exile in thighville said:


> Real men use grenades.



See, this is just what I'm talking about.  Oh, well. Time to go dust off my dueling tuxedo and sharpen my sword-cane...


----------



## Carrie (Jan 6, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> He almost didn't make them, you know. Something about causing men to go mad with desire, then dashing about mindlessly starting wars over them. One of the cherubim had to convince him that it was worth the trouble. True story.


I may be easily flattered, but that doesn't change the fact that this is THE BEST POST EVER. 


MuleVariationsNYC said:


> See, this is just what I'm talking about.  Oh, well. Time to go dust off my dueling tuxedo and sharpen my sword-cane...


True story! I am currently walking with the aid of a cane while my knee heals, and when I went to buy it with my friend, we were standing there in Rite Aid looking at them when he said, "It would be much cooler if - " and we finished the sentence together "- it had a sword in one end!". 

It doesn't, though.  Instead I shake it at people to help make my point, like an angry old lady. All I need now is a crocheted shawl and a teapot cozy and I'm all set.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 6, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I may be easily flattered, but that doesn't change the fact that this is THE BEST POST EVER.
> 
> True story! I am currently walking with the aid of a cane while my knee heals, and when I went to buy it with my friend, we were standing there in Rite Aid looking at them when he said, "It would be much cooler if - " and we finished the sentence together "- it had a sword in one end!".
> 
> It doesn't, though.  Instead I shake it at people to help make my point, like an angry old lady. All I need now is a crocheted shawl and a teapot cozy and I'm all set.



You could put flames on it and be all badass like House.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does all this mean I don't get to do ya?  :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*awwwww I am so flattered...I don't think I ever made it on to this list and in the same post as JohnnyT and WHITE HOT WOOOHOOOOOOO

VERY SEXY COMPANY....thanks ((((GEF)))) back at you girly *:kiss2:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 7, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I'm crushing on everyone except knottyone.
> Fact.



Well ladies... you heard it here, the girl closest to me has totally thrown me to the curb for... well I have no idea. So... I don't know what it means, but I feel it warrants some kind of crush from somewhere, maybe, I don't know, I'm lost and confused, medicines are not being nice to me right now haha


----------



## Weeze (Jan 7, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Well ladies... you heard it here, the girl closest to me has totally thrown me to the curb for... well I have no idea. So... I don't know what it means, but I feel it warrants some kind of crush from somewhere, maybe, I don't know, I'm lost and confused, medicines are not being nice to me right now haha



Oh shut up 

You know i'm kidding.
Jerk


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 7, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Oh shut up
> 
> You know i'm kidding.
> Jerk



Oh yea... I bet. Still, I see how it is, now your just trying to win me back but it's to late, besides, wouldn't want to upset any of your other boytoys haha


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Might have some crushes... but i aint gonna tell!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 7, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Oh yea... I bet. Still, I see how it is, now your just trying to win me back but it's to late, besides, wouldn't want to upset any of your other boytoys haha



Pssh.
I'm tied down to No one.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Might have some crushes... but i aint gonna tell!



Then you want this thread...Anonymous Crushes 
Welcome, by the way.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmm that could work, thnx..

Now i need to find a way to put it as a unaddressed letter


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 7, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Pssh.
> I'm tied down to No one.



Really, cause I think you are talking about me there ^_-


----------



## mergirl (Jan 8, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> So if you gotta bump on your nose or lumps on your toes do not despair, be like the Raggy Dolls and say "I just don't care!"
> 
> I loved the princess doll and SadSac!


haha!! brilliant! I can only remember sadsack..but...i do remember the theme toooon..
"its not much of a life, if your just a pretty face"
"Just to be whoever you are is no disgrace"
"Dont be scared if you dont fit in"
"Look whos in the reject bin"
Chorus-"Its the raggydolls, raggydolls, happy just to be.... raggydolls raggydolls madce imperfectly"!!
oh dear..I'm 30!!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 8, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Really, cause I think you are talking about me there ^_-



Mehh.

Maybe


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 8, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Mehh.
> 
> Maybe



You've tried and haven't gotten me tied down in the least bit yet, I think that makes my point haha


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow Kris and Knotty need to get a room. lol

What's that song?

Kris and Knotty sitting in a tree... K-I-S-S-I-N-G

First comes love, then comes marriage, then comes baby in the baby carriage.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 8, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow Kris and Knotty need to get a room. lol
> 
> What's that song?
> 
> ...



And you called me immature? haha


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, I never claimed to be more mature.

It takes one to know one.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 8, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hey, I never claimed to be more mature.
> 
> It takes one to know one.



Very true, I'm not arguing I'm not, I just call it fun instead of immature cause, lets be honest, we do tend to bring the party


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

I suppose you're right!

*edit* post number 666

HELL YEAH PPL.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 8, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I suppose you're right!
> 
> *edit* post number 666
> 
> HELL YEAH PPL.



I am mildly disturbed and honored that you hit that number responding to me on the boards, but come on, how can you not fully agree that we immature people cause a lot of chaos but in the long run it is totally worth it.

And because of our little banter back and forth, and attempting to mildly get this thread back on track, I'm adding Famouslastwords to my crush list ^_^


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

It's just us back and forth for like half a page! We're silly.

Let me tell ya, I've done some pretty funny things in the past few months because I'm immature and I have some good stories to tell....but people always talk about immaturity like its a bad thing. At least I'll be able to relate to my kids!

I humbly accept my nomination as your crush. I'd like to thank all the little people. Especially Frankie Munoz.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 8, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> It's just us back and forth for like half a page! We're silly.
> 
> Let me tell ya, I've done some pretty funny things in the past few months because I'm immature and I have some good stories to tell....but people always talk about immaturity like its a bad thing. At least I'll be able to relate to my kids!
> 
> I humbly accept my nomination as your crush. I'd like to thank all the little people. Especially Frankie Munoz.



Well I'm gonna see if I can keep it going (yay thread pirating haha)

And this is true, immaturity is bad when ya actually are a grown up and have responsibilities to others. I know that my best friends and I are the most immature people we all know, and everyone who hangs with us agrees that we make sure everyone has fun, no matter what, and immaturity defintly helps because we ignore the consequences, go for it, and have fun. Oh... good times, and only the past few months, I have war stories form immaturity from years of it, I'm more then willing to share haha. And not gonna lie, I wouldn't mind hearing some of yours.

And I'm glad you accepted, that would have been crushing if you didn't, and good to see you thanked the little people, it realy was with all their help haha


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha I had an idea:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1044952#post1044952


----------



## QueenB (Jan 8, 2009)

Raegan said:


> And QueenB. I don't know if I've mentioned her before, and it's probably blatantly obvious.



:kiss2: i'm crushing on you too, raegan.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Of course, I have never stopped pining from afar for those two untouchables CleverBomb and Spanky :smitten:



 (you are too nice)


Meet me over at the Funk Appreciation Thread on Friday Night around 10PM. 

Date??


----------



## Weeze (Jan 9, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> You've tried and haven't gotten me tied down in the least bit yet, I think that makes my point haha



... wait.
What? hahaha.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 9, 2009)

krismiss said:


> ... wait.
> What? hahaha.



I really am to grown up for you haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> (you are too nice)
> 
> 
> Meet me over at the Funk Appreciation Thread on Friday Night around 10PM.
> ...




Sounds like a plan.....just hope you aren't like the others I have dated lately....quickly tire of me after one date


----------



## Weeze (Jan 9, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> I really am to grown up for you haha



That or what you said just doesn't make sense?


----------



## Kacki (Jan 9, 2009)

I am utterly smitten with Oirish. :blush:

I saw some pictures of his on the Hot Boy thread... he definitely belongs there.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 10, 2009)

Kacki said:


> I am utterly smitten with Oirish. :blush:
> 
> I saw some pictures of his on the Hot Boy thread... he definitely belongs there.



 Thanks darlin. I'm a little smitten myself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2009)

Spanky stood me up on Friday night.......


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Thanks darlin. I'm a little smitten myself.



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Spanky stood me up on Friday night.......



Oh, yer killin' me. 

I will never be good enough for you anyway. You know it, I know it. :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

thejuicyone is currently driving me wild. 

And Greenie always drives me wild, but that's different. lol ^_^


----------



## ladle (Jan 12, 2009)

Superodalisque
Sweet&fat
Two gorgeous women.
Stunning

Can't believe I posted here..ha


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 12, 2009)

Im uncrushable!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 12, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Im uncrushable!



Lol! naw... i wouldn't say that :blush: :batting:


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 12, 2009)

Uncrushable doesnt mean unmeltable :blush::blush::happy:


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 12, 2009)

ladle said:


> Superodalisque
> Sweet&fat
> Two gorgeous women.
> Stunning
> ...



Aw, thanks. And I'm in such good company too!


----------



## ladle (Jan 12, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Aw, thanks. And I'm in such good company too!



Very welcome and very deserved


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 12, 2009)

Ladle doesn't love me anymore ._.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I have a few little crushes actually...
Famouslastwords
sweet&fat
Luna Love
Juicy Jacqueline
TheJuicyOne
Missy Blue Eyes

What can I say? ALL of you ladies are incredibly fine:smitten::wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 12, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Well I have a few little crushes actually...
> Famouslastwords
> sweet&fat
> Luna Love
> ...



I'm in very good company! Thank you!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 12, 2009)

crushes on Oirish and Knottyone <3 <3 

aswell as the others i mentioned before hehe


----------



## Oirish (Jan 12, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> crushes on Oirish and Knottyone <3 <3
> 
> aswell as the others i mentioned before hehe



:blush::happy:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 12, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Uncrushable doesnt mean unmeltable :blush::blush::happy:



:kiss2::kiss2: :blush:


----------



## ladle (Jan 12, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Ladle doesn't love me anymore ._.



hahaha
problem is...
LADLE has so many crushes....
but when Ladle looks back through the thread he sees his name NOWHERE!
and when ladle is sad....ladle talks in the third person!


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 12, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> :kiss2::kiss2: :blush:




*melt-man with the power to... Melt!*

:blush::blush::blush::blush::kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> And Greenie always drives me wild, but that's different. lol ^_^



Hi ya hot stuff  :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 12, 2009)

ladle said:


> hahaha
> problem is...
> LADLE has so many crushes....
> but when Ladle looks back through the thread he sees his name NOWHERE!
> and when ladle is sad....ladle talks in the third person!



FLW loves LADLE!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 12, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> crushes on Oirish and Knottyone <3 <3
> 
> aswell as the others i mentioned before hehe



Awwww, i got 2 <3's after my name, i feel really loved ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2009)

ladle said:


> hahaha
> problem is...
> LADLE has so many crushes....
> but when Ladle looks back through the thread he sees his name NOWHERE!
> and when ladle is sad....ladle talks in the third person!


 

Can you talk to Ladle about posting more pictures of himself?


Thanks!


----------



## ladle (Jan 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Can you talk to Ladle about posting more pictures of himself?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Ladle prefers taking pics of other things than himself...!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 12, 2009)

Surly Ladle is pretty hot. You should see him on webcam!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> Ladle prefers taking pics of other things than himself...!


 

then ladle shouldn't say things like this = _"but when Ladle looks back through the thread he sees his name NOWHERE!
and when ladle is sad....ladle talks in the third person!" _


more pics, ladle!


----------



## Oirish (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Ladle, where in NZ are you from? I used to live in Christchurch.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 13, 2009)

Once upon a time someone had a crush on my big toe. Of course it was someone standing on my foot, but hey its better than nothing


----------



## ladle (Jan 13, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Hey Ladle, where in NZ are you from? I used to live in Christchurch.



I'm in Christchurch, only the greatest city in New Zealand!


----------



## ladle (Jan 13, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> then ladle shouldn't say things like this = _"but when Ladle looks back through the thread he sees his name NOWHERE!
> and when ladle is sad....ladle talks in the third person!" _
> 
> 
> more pics, ladle!



GEEEEZ...now I know how all those ladies I beg for pics must feel!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> GEEEEZ...now I know how all those ladies I beg for pics must feel!



Well...you do have an attractive...lamp.

In fact, I'm openly crushing it.

:kiss2:

lol


----------



## Oirish (Jan 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> I'm in Christchurch, only the greatest city in New Zealand!



Pretty much, eh? I got to see the All Blacks beat South Africa at Crusaders' stadium just before the last World Cup! Pretty sweet. I went to Uni at Lincoln.


----------



## ladle (Jan 13, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Pretty much, eh? I got to see the All Blacks beat South Africa at Crusaders' stadium just before the last World Cup! Pretty sweet. I went to Uni at Lincoln.



Nice....you mean Jade stadium....originally Lancaster Park...now AMI Stadium....lol


----------



## ladle (Jan 13, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Well...you do have an attractive...lamp.
> 
> In fact, I'm openly crushing it.
> 
> ...



Sorry ladies, the lamp is taken....he's very happy...with several kids.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> Sorry ladies, the lamp is taken....he's very happy...with several kids.



Talk about crushed...


----------



## Oirish (Jan 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> Nice....you mean Jade stadium....originally Lancaster Park...now AMI Stadium....lol



yup, forgot it was called Jade Stadium. Or AMI stadium now? Lame. Its like when they changed "Candlestick Park" to Pac Bell Park in San Francisco. Weak sauce.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> Sorry ladies, the lamp is taken....he's very happy...with several kids.



that's just cruel.

you shouldn't use his photo then.

MONSTER.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a crush on.....mj (aka sticky icky)....oh how i wish i could be with you...


----------



## ladle (Jan 13, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Talk about crushed...



If things don't work out for him I'll pass on your number....


----------



## ladle (Jan 13, 2009)

supersoup said:


> that's just cruel.
> 
> you shouldn't use his photo then.
> 
> MONSTER.



I can't help it, there I was setting up a portrait....wasn't until I got the film back from developing that I realised he'd snuck into the frame.
Although I do like the title 'monster', it's better than wanker...lol


----------



## supersoup (Jan 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> I can't help it, there I was setting up a portrait....wasn't until I got the film back from developing that I realised he'd snuck into the frame.
> Although I do like the title 'monster', it's better than wanker...lol



you look all monster-y in that photo anyways.

lurking under the innocent lamp.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 13, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Awwww, i got 2 <3's after my name, i feel really loved ^_^



hehehe that is because you areeeeeee


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 13, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> hehehe that is because you areeeeeee



Awww, I feel all warm and fuzzy inside ^_^


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2009)

*resists WIDE OPEN opportunity to make sexual innuendo about how Knotty feels......*


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *resists WIDE OPEN opportunity to make sexual innuendo about how Knotty feels......*



I believe an appropriate action here is....*titters* Tee hee!


----------



## ladle (Jan 13, 2009)

supersoup said:


> you look all monster-y in that photo anyways.
> 
> lurking under the innocent lamp.



I have always been good at scaring women away...all Gruffalo-like!
GRRRRR


----------



## thejuicyone (Jan 14, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> thejuicyone is currently driving me wild.



:blush::blush: ohhh you. :kiss2:


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 14, 2009)

Brandi -

She's just an all around amazing person with a great sense of humor, which is what struck me in the first place. Sure her sense of humor may not be suitable for anyone who takes everything seriously, but it's an amazing thing for the people who know when to. She's absolutely drop dead gorgeous and her heart is in all the right places when it comes down to what's important in life. Kind, caring, loving and forgiving, the list stretches on. I know that anyone who is able to win this girl's heart is an amazingly lucky man indeed. :happy:


----------



## thejuicyone (Jan 14, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> Brandi -
> 
> She's just an all around amazing person with a great sense of humor, which is what struck me in the first place. Sure her sense of humor may not be suitable for anyone who takes everything seriously, but it's an amazing thing for the people who know when to. She's absolutely drop dead gorgeous and her heart is in all the right places when it comes down to what's important in life. Kind, caring, loving and forgiving, the list stretches on. I know that anyone who is able to win this girl's heart is an amazingly lucky man indeed. :happy:



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: You've got to be the sweetest guy I've ever known for real. I'm at a loss for words right now. <3


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a (mostly) harmless girl crush on LaLaCity. Damn, woman, you're da bomb. Smart, fierce, opinionated ... :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 15, 2009)

*Sweet&fat* - http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1053331&postcount=1363 
This is why. PERFECTION! Plus she's very sweet and intelligent too! Meeting her was an awesome benefit of being at the bash.  :wubu:

*Just_Jen* - She's awesome, super smart, and she's all beautiful like. Hehe ^_^ 

*Cold Comfort*- She's the craziest person EVARRR, and also extremely gorgeous, but the combo is why I love her. Plus she will soon be the new Kanye, so yea. lol 

*MsZwebs* - When I first met her, Cold_Comfort warned me about her sass, and for good reason! It kinda makes her more cute though. Hehe ^_^
She speaks like 80000 languages (Zhenya ^_^ ), she has a beautiful voice, intelligent, eloquent, and she's pretty. Let's just say there's a little guy smiling inside me everytime I see she's dating guys my age. lol  

I'll be back tomorrow!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

That's interesting... When I follow your link, I apparently enter another world where I'm not logged in... :huh:


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 17, 2009)

Tha Soup is on fire!


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2009)

I have an innocent little crush like feelin' on Marlowegarp and Cors. :blush:


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

Me is innocently crushing on T Bear lol :wubu:


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 17, 2009)

Aw, JB, you're adorable! When are you coming to another bash?



Jon Blaze said:


> *Sweet&fat* - http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1053331&postcount=1363
> This is why. PERFECTION! Plus she's very sweet and intelligent too! Meeting her was an awesome benefit of being at the bash.  :wubu:
> 
> *Just_Jen* - She's awesome, super smart, and she's all beautiful like. Hehe ^_^
> ...


----------



## Cors (Jan 17, 2009)

Not quite a crush, but I am so blown away by LillyBBBW! Beauty with brains!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

Cors said:


> Not quite a crush, but I am so blown away by LillyBBBW! Beauty with brains!




We all want Lilly....you're just going to have to learn to share.....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We all want Lilly....you're just going to have to learn to share.....



Plus one, but that means I get to keep you. Hehehehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Plus one, but that means I get to keep you. Hehehehe



But what about all the ladies that will expect me to share you??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Sharing seems to be a good concept around here...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

What is it exactly that you have to share, TW....?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2009)

Hummm...

what about me? waaahhh lol


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm well I have done some conversing with Fluffy51888 and she is cute and has a great personality. LisaInNC is also very nice. And Bexy is cute and impressively good at the movies/music thread.


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Hmm well I have done some conversing with Fluffy51888 and she is cute and has a great personality. LisaInNC is also very nice. And Bexy is cute and impressively good at the movies/music thread.



heehee, I have a talent, what can I say!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 18, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> LisaInNC is also very nice.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Hmm well I have done some conversing with Fluffy51888 and she is cute and has a great personality. LisaInNC is also very nice. And Bexy is cute and impressively good at the movies/music thread.



I officially have a crush on you!! You said conversing!! :smitten:


pet peeve= people who say converate/conversating


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I officially have a crush on you!! You said conversing!! :smitten:
> 
> 
> pet peeve= people who say converate/conversating



Ha, do you share my very slight disdain for improper grammar/vocabulary?


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Ha, do you share my very slight disdain for improper grammar/vocabulary?



Just some of it. I'm more of a stickler for spelling. I'm not good enough at grammar to have a disdain for improper usage


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 18, 2009)

Blackjack said:


>



Beej you meanieface!! I am VERY nice


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Beej you meanieface!! I am VERY nice


allow me to finish that sentence for you, Lisa.


"...to look at."


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 19, 2009)

aww thanks Ginny!! (I think)

Ok my official crushes are as follows:
Sarah
Katorade
Sharleen
Krissmiss
Ruffie
Soleil3313
and finally, Zigzagman


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2009)

You just didn't list me because you'd already mentioned me earlier in that post. Right? Right?? 

lmao. Only kidding.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> aww thanks Ginny!! (I think)
> 
> Ok my official crushes are as follows:
> Sarah
> ...



Does this mean that you're still mad at me for having......errrrrrrr I mean getting a bigger penis than you?


----------



## Sugar (Jan 19, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> aww thanks Ginny!! (I think)
> 
> Ok my official crushes are as follows:
> Sarah
> ...



I've been in love with Lisa since she almost got us kicked out of a liquor store and then a Waffle House way back in 2001. Some things never change. :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a crush and would like to be crushed by E & T :eat2:


----------



## grnvt (Jan 21, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Hummm...
> 
> what about me? waaahhh lol



I totally have one on you!!! Always have always will!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 21, 2009)

grnvt said:


> I totally have one on you!!! Always have always will!!!



awwww..thank you


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

I've always had a girl crush on Bexy, since forever, I even put her in my myspace top people. But now I have a crush on George too. Threesome anyone?


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I've always had a girl crush on Bexy, since forever, I even put her in my myspace top people. But now I have a crush on George too. Threesome anyone?



AWWWWWWW :blush::blush::blush::blush:

Bexy is understandable as she is like the sexiest girl alive, but me , I think you need your eyes tested lol :blush::blush::blush:.

Thankyou I'm extremely touched :blush::blush:


----------



## Weeze (Jan 22, 2009)

Returning the Crush on Lisaaaaa...

(and I promise, I will get the combat boots eventually)

ALSO crushin on Bella... Why the hell ELSE would I visit Wisconsin???


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 22, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Returning the Crush on Lisaaaaa...
> 
> (and I promise, I will get the combat boots eventually)
> 
> ALSO crushin on *Bella*... Why the hell ELSE would I visit Wisconsin???



Awww thanks, cutie


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 23, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I have a crush and would like to be crushed by E & T :eat2:



whoops i meant V and J ...:eat2:


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 23, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer. He seems very genuine, and it's endearing.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

i have a crush on Pookie Mc Yum Yum


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 29, 2009)

No one yet... but I haven't been here long enough to find out :blush:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 1, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Hmm well I have done some conversing with Fluffy51888 and she is cute and has a great personality. LisaInNC is also very nice. And Bexy is cute and impressively good at the movies/music thread.




You're so sweet!  And yes, Goofy Girl,...his grammer is damn near perfect. I feel like I always haveta watch what I say around him...


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 1, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> You're so sweet!  And yes, Goofy Girl,...his grammer is damn near perfect. I feel like I always haveta watch what I say around him...



haha..in that situation I would probably make my grammar as horrible as possible for a while to try to make a joke out of it, so then when I go back to normal my slip-ups wouldn't seem like a bad thing LOL


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm girl crushing on several members here for sure :eat2:


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> You're so sweet!  And yes, Goofy Girl,...his grammer is damn near perfect. I feel like I always haveta watch what I say around him...



:doh:!! Sorry! Am I really that intimidating when it comes to grammar? :blink:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 1, 2009)

Not intimidating...I just don't like to make grammer errors around you...In fear you might correct me.  But I don't mind...


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry...I guess I don't realize how much I do it sometimes...you can punch me in the face if I do it to you again.

Oh, and in keeping with the spirit of the thread...I have a crush on this one girl....what's her name? Lauren? Something like that. She's ok I guess.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yea, I guess she's okay. And I might kinda have a thing for some loser in Georgia. I can't remember his name...


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Yea, I guess she's okay. And I might kinda have a thing for some loser in Georgia. I can't remember his name...



Ray Charles?


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 2, 2009)

No, that's not it. I think it was Nathan. Yea...that was it.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 7, 2009)

I think we scared everyone off. No one wants to compete with our crush!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 7, 2009)

I think so too. And of course no one wants to compete. Cause ours is awesome.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Of course! We are good like that.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 7, 2009)

I am crushing on the tall boys


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 17, 2009)

As much as I've hinted around it, I've never officially said it. So, I'm totally crushing on mulrooney13. Kthanx. :wubu:


----------



## kayrae (Feb 17, 2009)

pictures of you loving on his chub or I don't believe you


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow...4:54 AM? Were you still awake when I woke up to go to work this morning?? That's preposterous.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 17, 2009)

Shut up!  I couldn't sleep. And Kayrae, we do need to get pics. They would be cute.


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know that I ever said thank you, but thank you 



Fuzzy said:


> I put it up, and took it down, and now I'm putting it back... INVISIBLE!
> 
> activistfatgirl
> Aliena
> ...





Butterbelly said:


> For whatever it's worth, here are my crushes:
> 
> *Men*
> DarkHart
> ...





chubscout said:


> There are a lot of great women on these boards. I few I would like to mention are CurvyEm, Rebecca, and Green Eyed Fairy who all help keep the Weight Board interesting. LillyBBW has such a rappier wit - nothing more attractive than a smart, witty lady.





CurvyEm said:


> Laina is my wife.We got e-married.  :smitten: :wubu:
> 
> CindyG is hot :smitten: Rebecca is also hot lol :wubu:
> 
> No crushes on the boys at the mo. Don't know what's wrong with me. lol :batting: :batting:


----------



## Adrian (Mar 15, 2009)

While I am not in a position to have a real first class crush on any lady here, there are several women of whom I find extremely attractive. The ladies who increase the blood pressure of this old man the most, who could cause me to act silly like a teenage boy are;
Green Eyed Fairy
Tarella
Ashmamma
Lani
Violet_Beauregard
SwordChick
SuperMishe
Superodalisque
Social B Fly
CuteyChubb
Tall Fat Sue
BigSexy920

Have a good day. -Adrian


----------



## thejuicyone (Mar 15, 2009)

Spencer - he know's who he is.
Greg - same with him.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a crush on the sexy bbw receptionist at the dentist yesterday, her husband's a lucky man.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a crush on Canada...can one crush on a country?


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 15, 2009)

ive only got one guy.. there may be a few more.. but im 2 embarrassed to say.. so the only guy ill say for now is Tbear

and as for the girls..

CandyGodiva! :eat2:
Ivy :wubu:
Celestial Ceece :smitten:
One Wicked angel :kiss2:
Demi :smitten::kiss2::wubu::eat2:

ok thats enough for now lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I have a crush on Canada...can one crush on a country?



Yes....I have been crushing on the menfolk of Canada for years now. I had one and haven't been the same since......  



Adrian said:


> While I am not in a position to have a real first class crush on any lady here, there are several women of whom I find extremely attractive. The ladies who increase the blood pressure of this old man the most, who could cause me to act silly like a teenage boy are;
> Green Eyed Fairy
> Tarella
> Ashmamma
> ...



Wow, what a pleasant surprise. Thank you Adrian  :bow:


----------



## mel (Mar 15, 2009)

shouldn't the question be ' to crush or be crushed, that is the question" LOL


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, if you can crush on Canada...then I'm going to finally admit my crush on the United Kingdom. 

:wubu: :kiss2: :smitten:


chicken legs said:


> I have a crush on Canada...can one crush on a country?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 15, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Well, if you can crush on Canada...then I'm going to finally admit my crush on the United Kingdom.
> 
> :wubu: :kiss2: :smitten:


But you can't have my Vatican City crush. All those Italian ladies running around in white blouses and jumpers.

Oh wait. I may have inadvertently mixed two fantasies in the wrong proportions...


----------



## Kbbig (Mar 15, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> But you can't have my Vatican City crush. All those Italian ladies running around in white blouses and jumpers.
> 
> Oh wait. I may have inadvertently mixed two fantasies in the wrong proportions...



I'd like to claim Australia please. That accent grabs ahold of me in ways I don't understand.

And in response to the topic ... Ms. Sasha = wowza.


----------



## Adrian (Mar 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, what a pleasant surprise. Thank you Adrian


Why are you surprised? Your smile (plus the other pictures of yourself), the way you present your ideas, what is there not to like???

Your Fan -Adrian


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 16, 2009)

Kbbig said:


> I'd like to claim Australia please. That accent grabs ahold of me in ways I don't understand.
> 
> .



fairdinkum.. mate  lol


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 16, 2009)

ooops i forgot Green Eyed Fairy my bad!


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 16, 2009)

That's the way I feel about the accents in the UK! Especially the Scots!!! Makes me melt! LOL

:wubu:



Kbbig said:


> I'd like to claim Australia please. That accent grabs ahold of me in ways I don't understand.
> 
> And in response to the topic ... Ms. Sasha = wowza.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> That's the way I feel about the accents in the UK! Especially the Scots!!! Makes me melt! LOL
> 
> :wubu:


grrrr.. thruurs bin a murrrrrrder mish money penny.. You are a shite. A shite for shore eyesh. What about that??  lol


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh good LORD!!!! Thanks Mergirl!!!



mergirl said:


> grrrr.. thruurs bin a murrrrrrder mish money penny.. You are a shite. A shite for shore eyesh. What about that??  lol


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Oh good LORD!!!! Thanks Mergirl!!!


 no worries.. any time! lmao


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 16, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> That's the way I feel about the accents in the UK! Especially the Scots!!! Makes me melt! LOL
> :wubu:


So you like Scottish? An accent so thick it comes with subtitles by default?


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> So you like Scottish? An accent so thick it comes with subtitles by default?


Now, if you cant understand what someone is saying to you, you cant get offended by them. I think this is the lure of the scots and Irish accents.. You can just make up all sorts of nice things they are saying to you!! lmao


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)

i have a weeee crush on T-Bear. :blush:
he doesn't seem interwebz-creepy...and his glasses = win!

and SamanthaNY off course. 
(her heritage for starters)

and mergirl, because she's a jævla fitte. ;p


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

susieQ said:


> i have a weeee crush on T-Bear. :blush:
> he doesn't seem interwebz-creepy...and his glasses = win!
> 
> and SamanthaNY off course.
> ...


tack. Du er den bara en till tanka den har


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> ooops i forgot Green Eyed Fairy my bad!



Why thank you  :happy:

I crush on your sweet way with people on the boards :bow:


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why thank you  :happy:
> 
> I crush on your sweet way with people on the boards :bow:


Come on now GEF!! Crush on her boobies or nothing at all!!! lmao!!
sweet schwpeet!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Come on now GEF!! Crush on her boobies or nothing at all!!! lmao!!
> sweet schwpeet!




I preefur chikin brestes thit I canz et thankee


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 16, 2009)

Susannah.

She's the cutest. And I know she's 16 years older than me, and I live in Norway and she in Australia. But I think she's so cute. I hope she knows that. And she's really nice too.

There. Now everybody knows it.

I am kinda emberassed. Not because I like Susannah, but because everybody knows it now.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I preefur chikin brestes thit I canz et thankee


hahahahahahahaha!! you actually did make me lol!
you are grt.pls shw px of cikkeen breests pls!!
hahahaha..
sausage shmaushage!! 
i wish i could rep you at least 5 times a day..
why wont this happen..
CONRAD!!!!! i demand to be allowed to ref GEF at LEAST 5 TIMES A DAY!!!! are you listening!!!
hmm.. fuck this shit.. i'm off to make a new forum all about repping you!!!!


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't have any problems understanding them! LOL 
My mom's side of the family is Scottish...can't wait to go visit some day.





Admiral_Snackbar said:


> So you like Scottish? An accent so thick it comes with subtitles by default?


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 16, 2009)

I also have a crush on Korea..i have been lovin the movies coming from there.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy, Of Course!
Oh, The Beauty, The Intellect.. 

And Of course, Beautiful Ireland. [..it .. it is a country, right?.. *Failed Geometry* ]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 17, 2009)

Just someone I really miss and been crushin' on since forever: Waxwing.
Come to the April 24th NJ bash so I can make you my AIR FORCE WIFE! LOL 

Can we make a whereuat thread? I think I'm going to make a whereuat thread.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

At this very moment I have a major earth moving crush on Ivy :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

Mishty said:


> At this very moment I have a major earth moving crush on Ivy :wubu:



Back of the line love!! I saw her first!


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 17, 2009)

Bex, I can't rep you, but I'm confessing my love for you and your SASS lol

:wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Back of the line love!! I saw her first!





mszwebs said:


> Bex, I can't rep you, but I'm confessing my love for you and your SASS lol
> 
> :wubu:



Why is the Rep gone?!







Why?


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why thank you  :happy:
> 
> I crush on your sweet way with people on the boards :bow:



Awww thanks darling.. thats very sweet of u! Ditto!



mergirl said:


> Come on now GEF!! Crush on her boobies or nothing at all!!! lmao!!
> sweet schwpeet!



YEAH.. whats wrong with my boobies and down under??? hahahahah


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Bex, I can't rep you, but I'm confessing my love for you and your SASS lol
> 
> :wubu:



Squee! *happy dance*


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Back of the line love!! I saw her first!



Getting in the line.. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> Awww thanks darling.. thats very sweet of u! Ditto!
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH.. whats wrong with my boobies and down under??? hahahahah



I cannot believe that someone is actually asking me to talk about crotches again......


----------



## mergirl (Mar 19, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> YEAH.. whats wrong with my boobies and down under??? hahahahah



lmao! indeed. Down under with the girl from down under..hmm i feel a song comming on..



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I cannot believe that someone is actually asking me to talk about crotches again......



Well just wait till we get a womens forum.. Thats All we will be talking about. And frankly i cant wait! 

muwahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> lmao! indeed. Down under with the girl from down under..hmm i feel a song comming on..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahha we love a song comin on!

i love going down under... and so should u guys hahahahha :blush:


----------



## chublover350 (Mar 20, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Spencer - he know's who he is.
> Greg - same with him.



girl your gunna get YO self in troubles


----------



## Rowan (Mar 20, 2009)

*sigh* had crushes...crushed in turn *pout*


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Rowan said:


> *sigh* had crushes...crushed in turn *pout*


Plenty more crushes in the ..erm sea? Need to think of a better saying than that!!!
There are a pleathora of lovelies here to crush on.. go get em girl!! (btw..i dont mean curvy em in particular..just (th)em..though..she is defo a lovely of course!)


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a great night with one of my crushes last night.

To quote Kevin Garnett:

ANYTHINGSS POSSIBLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thejuicyone (Mar 20, 2009)

chublover350 said:


> girl your gunna get YO self in troubles



haha he doesn't have to know anything.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well just wait till we get a womens forum.. Thats All we will be talking about. And frankly i cant wait!
> 
> muwahahahahahahahahahaha!



Now I'm getting a kinda haunted feeling when I think about ALLLLLLL that vagina talk....and me having to shut up about penises..... :doh:  :blush:


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok, I got a new name to add to this list:

ButlerGirl09, I be crushing on her like whoa :wubu:


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 21, 2009)

Rowan said:


> *sigh* had crushes...crushed in turn *pout*



I had one of those... and he knows who he is ... but its about the other crushes now lol :eat2:


----------



## mergirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I'm getting a kinda haunted feeling when I think about ALLLLLLL that vagina talk....and me having to shut up about penises..... :doh:  :blush:


plenty of room for penises too love..no worries!!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 21, 2009)

This won't come as a great surprise to anyone who read the fashion boards, mais j'ai un...erm...crush au Proner


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> plenty of room for penises too love..no worries!!


Um.
Er.
Well...

How about the weather lately?


-Rusty
('cause that just sounded _wrong_.)


----------



## mergirl (Mar 22, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Um.
> Er.
> Well...
> 
> ...


Haha.. yup. It was wrong but oh so right.
also..its warm and a bit wet where i am!!
Gah! i outsleazed myself!


----------



## Proner (Mar 22, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> This won't come as a great surprise to anyone who read the fashion boards, mais j'ai un...erm...crush au Proner



Thanks me too i've a crush on you or j'ai le béguin pour toi


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 22, 2009)

Proner said:


> Thanks me too i've a crush on you or j'ai le béguin pour toi



Favourite post  :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Um.
> Er.
> Well...
> 
> ...



I say we get ourselves a picture thread going.....How YOU doing, Rusty?  :batting:


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I say we get ourselves a picture thread going.....How YOU doing, Rusty?  :batting:


I still haven't gotten around to picking a photo hosting site.
The weather out here isn't terribly picturesque today, though, so it's kind of moot.

We are, however, supposed to get rain and snow -- that might be worth a photo or two!

-Rusty
...and how are _you_ this evening?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> I still haven't gotten around to picking a photo hosting site.
> The weather out here isn't terribly picturesque today, though, so it's kind of moot.
> 
> We are, however, supposed to get rain and snow -- that might be worth a photo or two!
> ...


I'm still desperately seeking pics of the male members.....of this forum.....


----------



## Adrian (Mar 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm still desperately seeking pics of the male members.....of this forum.....


Where do we send or post the pictures, of which you seek? -"A"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2009)

Adrian said:


> Where do we send or post the pictures, of which you seek? -"A"



Lol, Adrian.....you have no idea who you are talking to here. Keep them hidden....and be afraid....very afraid....


----------



## Adrian (Mar 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, Adrian.....you have no idea who you are talking to here. Keep them hidden....and be afraid....very afraid....


By nature I am cautious but, I have never lacked for courage when needed!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2009)

Eh Adrian....if the truth has to be told now....I would probably freak out at the mere sight of it since it's been so long since I saw one 

I just kid around a lot....and do so enjoy my double talk/sexual innuendos


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 23, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, I got a new name to add to this list:
> 
> ButlerGirl09, I be crushing on her like whoa :wubu:



Crush away! :wubu:


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 23, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Crush away! :wubu:



Trust me, I am :wubu: kinda hope its going both ways


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 23, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Trust me, I am :wubu: kinda hope its going both ways



Well of course! Haha Understatement of the year


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 23, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Well of course! Haha Understatement of the year



Awww, you are just way to cute for your own good, now you can totally see why I'm crushing on you. And really now, totally making my knees weak now


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Mar 23, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Why is the Rep gone?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love this...would have rep you but I was out.:wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2009)

My recent man crushes...

- frankman- my open marriage rep husband

- jon blaze- my valentine and favorite facebook friend

- bothgunsblazing- just... yeah... pretty sure he's my fav crush 

My girl crushes:

- bexy

- goofy girl

- surlysomething

- and all the Samantha's on this forum... lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 9, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> My recent man crushes...
> 
> - frankman- my open marriage rep husband
> 
> ...




Yay!  And right back atcha, chickie!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 10, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> My recent man crushes...
> 
> - frankman- my open marriage rep husband
> 
> ...



There, I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Mini (Apr 10, 2009)

I have an horrific man-crush on James, and will fight you for him.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 10, 2009)

Mini said:


> I have an horrific man-crush on James, and will fight you for him.



OMG- how could I forget Mini?! I'm totally crushing on Mini for his phenomenal sunglasses.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, as far as eye candy goes ...

Love.Metal, Esther,and Melian (Melian is also my awesome 'Make Ron feel better when he is feeling shitty' friend, so Kudos to this awesome Lady).

And in a new made up sub-category: My 'Yes, she's a Lesbian, and taken,but she's fucking awesome and I don't care' Crush: Mergirl, for her wickedly spot-on humor. JOBBY!!!!

Actually, all of them are taken...


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, as far as eye candy goes ...
> 
> Love.Metal, Esther,and Melian (Melian is also my awesome 'Make Ron feel better when he is feeling shitty' friend, so Kudos to this awesome Lady).
> 
> And in a new made up sub-category: My 'Yes, she's a Lesbian, and taken,but she's fucking awesome and I don't care' Crush: Mergirl, for her wickedly spot-on humor. JOBBY!!!!



Mergirl is so funny. She really is ace.


----------



## CCC (Apr 10, 2009)

... Jae and Krystal


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 10, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> - bothgunsblazing- just... yeah... pretty sure he's my fav crush









no rly this was my exact facial expression when I read this.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 11, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, as far as eye candy goes ...
> 
> Love.Metal, Esther,and Melian (Melian is also my awesome 'Make Ron feel better when he is feeling shitty' friend, so Kudos to this awesome Lady).
> 
> ...



what about Mercedes Liander of Kittie?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> what about Mercedes Liander of Kittie?



Is one of the girls from Kittie on here? 
If so, I was more a fan of the first Bass player (Talena Atfield).
I think that it is the generally accepted form to name someone from Dims for the answers, though GEF didn't specify that in the beginning.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Is one of the girls from Kittie on here?
> If so, I was more a fan of the first Bass player (Talena Atfield).
> I think that it is the generally accepted form to name someone from Dims for the answers, though GEF didn't specify that in the beginning.




It's Dims crushes....and you have to NAME the person 

There is another thread for ANONYMOUS crushes....you can play secret squirrel there


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 12, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's Dims crushes....and you have to NAME the person
> 
> There is another thread for ANONYMOUS crushes....you can play secret squirrel there



haha... He posted who his Dims eyecandy-crushes were. It was someone who shall remain nameless who randomly inserted members of the band Kittie into the mix 

Mr. Uriel has been spot-on in his NON Anonymous Crush Thread-Fess Up People  participation lol


----------



## Weeze (Apr 12, 2009)

Not much of a crush, BUT...

Beej is totally my babydaddy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

I Have horrible Girly-crushes on G.E.F. and Bexy.


What Magical Blends of Intelligence and Beauty! *_Swoons_*


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 13, 2009)

MMMM i have a love jones on Josh from Queens of the Stone Age..

Yeah fire crotches..


----------



## Paquito (Apr 13, 2009)

OneWickedAngel :wubu:

And GEF will always have a special place in my cheesecake :smitten:


----------



## furious styles (Apr 13, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> MMMM i have a love jones on Josh from Queens of the Stone Age..
> 
> Yeah fire crotches..



same here, that guy is a sexual titan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Have horrible Girly-crushes on G.E.F. and Bexy.
> 
> 
> What Magical Blends of Intelligence and Beauty! *_Swoons_*



Wow, what flattery! Thank you very much  :bow:



free2beme04 said:


> OneWickedAngel :wubu:
> 
> And GEF will always have a special place in my cheesecake :smitten:



And what a mighty big cheesecake it is........ :bow: :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 13, 2009)

furious styles said:


> same here, that guy is a sexual titan




I put him in the hot boy thread some time ago.


Pure Homme.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 22, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Not much of a crush, BUT...
> 
> Beej is totally my babydaddy.



No, beej is MY Babydaddy.


Bitch you better not be making some chicken tetrazzini for him (oh guys please tell me you know this reference).


----------



## Mishty (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a huge crush on my new Chat whore.
:wubu: Mszwebs, you had me at 'Sup :blush:

We have lots in common....okay, thats a lie but....We both have the most amazing taste it trashy/slutty fatwear evar.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah I have to say that Ive let out a slow sigh thinking about Mergirl wishing she was in the states and single....Its not my fault..its the way she talks about how she loves fat ok.....:wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm currently crushing on a few people... first and foremost of course is CrystalUT11. I probably shouldn't say the rest, I will get in trouble


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Yeah I have to say that Ive let out a slow sigh thinking about Mergirl wishing she was in the states and single....Its not my fault..its the way she talks about how she loves fat ok.....:wubu:


meep! :blush: Well, i do love fat!
TY.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 3, 2009)

Hmm I just discovered this thread...anyway, I have a BIG, HUGE crush on Extra Fat Guy...I'm sure no one ever noticed :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen (May 4, 2009)

it's official, i have an uber crush on mr. Freestlye fez =p it makes me smile :wubu: he is just too amazing


----------



## KHayes666 (May 4, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> it's official, i have an uber crush on mr. Freestlye fez =p it makes me smile :wubu: he is just too amazing



*leans head on my fist and sighs* Jen....so hot....so sweet...so sexy. *smiles*

lol


----------



## Mini (May 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I still have an overwhelming crush on myself.


----------



## Slamaga (May 5, 2009)

Mini said:


> I'm pretty sure I still have an overwhelming crush on myself.



sigh* 

For my part, I think I have a crush on GEF, reagan, Grandi Floras, rowan, lunalove. But everybody else, dont feel apart I like you all :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 5, 2009)

Time for an update.

Some of these are flirty fun not-so-serious and sexy kinda crushes :batting: and some of these are more I-like-more-than-just-your-body crushes. Some of these would never work in real life, and others just might (and still others I would never want to even try. ha). Two of you are getting listed whether you like it or not. It's up to you to know who is who. lol. 

In no particular order (really, they're not, I scrambled them from the order I wrote them in just to throw all you voyeurs off! ):


NYSquashee
Manolo
Poncedeleon
Chimpi
BothBunsGlazing (deal )
MuleVariationsNYC
FreestyleFez
DarkSol (you deal, too )
StormWarning
John Ireland
Mini


I'm sure I left people off, so if you think you should be on here and aren't, I probably just forgot you.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 5, 2009)

I wanna Crush


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> I wanna Crush



*sits down on him hard*

There you go


----------



## FA Painter (May 5, 2009)

Heather Boyle. Love her to pieces!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *sits down on him hard*
> 
> There you go



yipeeeeeeeeeee. i wasn't ready for that.


----------



## Rowan (May 7, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> sigh*
> 
> For my part, I think I have a crush on GEF, reagan, Grandi Floras, rowan, lunalove. But everybody else, dont feel apart I like you all :happy:



Awww...well thank you darlin....you're pretty darn cute yourself, and I'm all yours if you make it to Florida  lol


----------



## Rowan (May 7, 2009)

For me...

Slamaga
GEF...always
Bexy...always
Ponce
Mini

im sure i could think of more later lol


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

I have a crush on:

Grandi Floras, cause her way with words makes me envious!
Green Eyed Fairy, cause she is so sassy, independent, and so much fun to talk to!
BarbBBW, cause she has the most confidence of any woman I have ever met in my life!
AshleyEileen, cause everyone else does because of her beauty and sense of humor!
YourPlumpPrincess, cause she's like a budding woman who deserves to be free!
Famouslastwords, cause even though I had PM problems, she's still grrreat to me!
Katherine, cause she refuses to accept anything less than what she believes in!
JoyJoy, cause she has a super sensitive side that really does warm the heart!
Steely, cause I find myself unable to express myself without tripping over my feet!
OneWickedAngel, cause I would be SO far behind everyone else if I didn't!

I am sure I'll add to this list one day... but, speaking of women, you all make this board so awesome


----------



## Leesa (May 7, 2009)

Who don't I have a crush on? :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger (May 7, 2009)

probably me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 8, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> sigh*
> 
> For my part, I think I have a crush on GEF, reagan, Grandi Floras, rowan, lunalove. But everybody else, dont feel apart I like you all :happy:



Thanks Sweetie  



Rowan said:


> For me...
> 
> 
> GEF...always



:wubu: :bow:



undrcovrbrothr said:


> I have a crush on:
> 
> Grandi Floras, cause her way with words makes me envious!
> Green Eyed Fairy, cause she is so sassy, independent, and so much fun to talk to!
> ...



Thank you for putting in the middle of such awesome mixed company. You make my day 



snuggletiger said:


> probably me



*squashes him again* Happy now?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 8, 2009)

I think I have been smooshed


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 8, 2009)

Crushing on bexy because she's looking so pregalicious lately . 

George, I want to shake the hand of the lucky man you are.

Good luck you crazy kids.


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

Wheeee!!!I'm being crushed on! Thanks, UCB


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I have a crush on:
> 
> Grandi Floras, cause her way with words makes me envious!
> Green Eyed Fairy, cause she is so sassy, independent, and so much fun to talk to!
> ...




Wow that's quite a list you have there!


----------



## goofy girl (May 8, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Time for an update.
> 
> Some of these are flirty fun not-so-serious and sexy kinda crushes :batting: and some of these are more I-like-more-than-just-your-body crushes. Some of these would never work in real life, and others just might (and still others I would never want to even try. ha). Two of you are getting listed whether you like it or not. It's up to you to know who is who. lol.
> 
> ...



All excellent choices!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow that's quite a list you have there!



Yes indeedy... Lots of really sweet friends whom I adore! We all have some really great times here


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you for putting in the middle of such awesome mixed company. You make my day



No, I should be thanking you!!!  Big hugs to you


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

hmmm i am wondering if i can post in this thread?? Cause I am MARRIED!! AS everyone on here knows!! I am wondering if it would it cause a whirl wind of shit???


----------



## Rowan (May 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hmmm i am wondering if i can post in this thread?? Cause I am MARRIED!! AS everyone on here knows!! I am wondering if it would it cause a whirl wind of shit???




well darlin, its one thing to be married and have a harmless flirty crush on someone, completely another to be with someone and ask guys of a certain type to start PM'ing you!

So I think you'll be just fine!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

You just posted here, right? Hmmm, I dunno. Tough answer.  hehee


----------



## Blame Picasso (May 9, 2009)

Hmmm. I guess all of the women I've drawn I've had a crush on. Some I've drawn more than once...


----------



## Rowan (May 9, 2009)

Blame Picasso said:


> Hmmm. I guess all of the women I've drawn I've had a crush on. Some I've drawn more than once...



.......


----------



## bexy (May 9, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Have horrible Girly-crushes on G.E.F. and Bexy.
> 
> 
> What Magical Blends of Intelligence and Beauty! *_Swoons_*





Rowan said:


> For me...
> 
> Slamaga
> GEF...always
> ...





Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Crushing on bexy because she's looking so pregalicious lately .
> 
> George, I want to shake the hand of the lucky man you are.
> 
> Good luck you crazy kids.



Awk you guys! :wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 11, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I have a crush on:
> 
> Grandi Floras, cause her way with words makes me envious!
> Green Eyed Fairy, cause she is so sassy, independent, and so much fun to talk to!
> ...



:blush:

I didn't think anyone was crushing on me.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 11, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> :blush:
> 
> I didn't think anyone was crushing on me.



Uh... I have been for a while now.

Or did you mean 'anyone who counts'?


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 12, 2009)

Divals said:


> Uh... I have been for a while now.
> 
> Or did you mean 'anyone who counts'?



Woo, that's two so far!

And you're within an arm's reach.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 12, 2009)

I suppose I ought to just.. well, fess up. 

CrystalUT11
Famouslastwords
AshleyEileen
Amatrix
BigBeautifulMe


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 12, 2009)

Awwwww, thanks Divals. :blush:


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Ponce
> Mini



It's because they're tall and canadian, isn't it?

mmmm tall canadians....


----------



## Slamaga (May 12, 2009)

Rowan said:


> For me...
> 
> Slamaga
> GEF...always
> ...



Thanks so much hunnie!
How much time Quebec to Florida? 

I have also a crush on Ashley Eileen (Its all because of your gaze), Cold comfort (I do have a secret (now public) turn-on on redhead girls ), GEF a second time (Who can't like you).


----------



## BarbBBW (May 12, 2009)

Ok, I am gathering my "crush" list, will post back later hahaha
To Start
theres....my top crush right now SPanky:blush: 
OWA,.. 
GEF
BGB
TonyNYC
Slamaga
Ashley Eileen
UCB
Rowan
Lilly
Just for nowwwwwww!! Yeah its going to be crazy,...cause I am crushing on alot of people!! and I am allowed to CRUSH as a married woman!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 12, 2009)

I'm on a roll!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Thanks so much hunnie!
> How much time Quebec to Florida?
> 
> I have also a crush on Ashley Eileen (Its all because of your gaze), Cold comfort (I do have a secret (now public) turn-on on redhead girls ), GEF a second time (Who can't like you).





BarbBBW said:


> Ok, I am gathering my "crush" list, will post back later hahaha
> To Start
> theres....my top crush right now SPanky:blush:
> OWA,..
> ...



Not only is it great to be crushed on by the Hot People....it's always so flattering to be in a list with Lilly...and all the other great ones listed :wubu: :bow:


----------



## steely (May 12, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok, I am gathering my "crush" list, will post back later hahaha
> To Start
> theres....my top crush right now SPanky:blush:
> OWA,..
> ...



I will quietly crush on my unrequited crush BarbBBW.Oh,the pain.
You can crush as a married woman because I said so, It shall be done.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 12, 2009)

steely said:


> I will quietly crush on my unrequited crush BarbBBW.Oh,the pain.
> You can crush as a married woman because I said so, It shall be done.



Oh My Steely girl!! You are Definitely on MY list babe!!
Steely,SocialbFly, Blockierer,FLW,mergirl, Chef ,swamptoad, CORS, Rollhandler, succubus, suagarmoore, natesnap, exile in thighville,superodalisque,ladle ,kayraehillking12, Olwen,BubbleButtBabe,ValentineBBW,Tau, Katherine,Sandie Z,
OMG there are so many!! Will continue later whewwwwww


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 12, 2009)

Divals said:


> I suppose I ought to just.. well, fess up.
> 
> CrystalUT11
> Famouslastwords
> ...



If I had to be second in line to anyone, I'd rather it be to a hottie like crystal 



BarbBBW said:


> Oh My Steely girl!! You are Definitely on MY list babe!!
> Steely,SocialbFly, Blockierer,FLW,mergirl, Chef ,swamptoad, CORS, Rollhandler, succubus, suagarmoore, natesnap, exile in thighville,superodalisque,ladle ,kayraehillking12, Olwen,BubbleButtBabe,ValentineBBW,Tau, Katherine,Sandie Z,
> OMG there are so many!! Will continue later whewwwwww




It's because of the big black dildo isn't it? :wubu:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

steely said:


> I will quietly crush on my unrequited crush BarbBBW.Oh,the pain.
> You can crush as a married woman because I said so, It shall be done.



My unrequited crush told me to behave myself, and so I did.   I see how it is.. having fun without me, y'all!!!! EVIL!!!!! Women, I swear... leave em be for a day, and it is all crazy.

CHOO CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :smitten:


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 12, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Oh My Steely girl!! You are Definitely on MY list babe!!
> Steely,SocialbFly, Blockierer,FLW,mergirl, Chef ,swamptoad, CORS, Rollhandler, succubus, suagarmoore, natesnap, exile in thighville,superodalisque,ladle ,kayraehillking12, Olwen,BubbleButtBabe,ValentineBBW,Tau, Katherine,Sandie Z,
> OMG there are so many!! Will continue later whewwwwww



 I've been crushed! I've been crushed! :bounce:

Thank ya kindly Barb, I in turn am crushing on you! :happy:

I will get off my keester and make a proper list soon. I have so many crushes but I hate to forget anyone.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 13, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I've been crushed! I've been crushed! :bounce:
> 
> Thank ya kindly Barb, I in turn am crushing on you! :happy:
> 
> I will get off my keester and make a proper list soon. I have so many crushes but I hate to forget anyone.



I am crushing on the gorgeous gown you wore (and are pictured wearing) at the Dims bash. Simple, elegant ... beautiful.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

Ok more of my crushes!! YAY
Adamantiose, Natasfan, Fairlight88,YPP, Punkpeach, Collarded Princess, DarthPlump, Sanataclear ,Bmann0413, Saxphon,Dragnrat Mathis,BothGunsBlazing!
For now ,,,,,again!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 13, 2009)

*whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
> whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
> whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
> whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
> ...



hehehe Very subtle!! ( just adorable)


----------



## steely (May 13, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
> whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
> whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
> whitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazorwhitehotrazor
> ...



Think it might be whitehotrazor, anyone?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

steely said:


> Think it might be whitehotrazor, anyone?



Unrequited crushes aren't emblazoned in a lot of reds, huh? : :happy: I'm extremely jealous


----------



## jamesdevise (May 13, 2009)

Okay...well i'm fairly new here, but from who I've seen in the first couple of months.....

Amatrix
Just_jen

and that'll do for now!
BOOM


----------



## furious styles (May 13, 2009)

that QueenB chick is pretty hot


----------



## Skaster (May 13, 2009)

I presume the rules say non-paysite ... sooooo

I'm crushing on ...

:wubu: AnotherJessica
:wubu: BrownEyedChica
:wubu: thisgirl 

OMG - there seems to be a pattern. Of course - they have brown eyes


----------



## bexy (May 13, 2009)

furious styles said:


> that QueenB chick is pretty hot



think she's taken dude!


----------



## butch (May 13, 2009)

I've finally built up the courage to admit my crush....






my ass in the black slacks I'm wearing.


----------



## Rowan (May 13, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Thanks so much hunnie!
> How much time Quebec to Florida?



$412 and a six hour flight  lol


----------



## Rowan (May 13, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok, I am gathering my "crush" list, will post back later hahaha
> To Start
> theres....my top crush right now SPanky:blush:
> OWA,..
> ...



Why thank you sweets  *hugs*


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 13, 2009)

After the Jersey bash I have a girl crush on OWA


----------



## Slamaga (May 13, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok, I am gathering my "crush" list, will post back later hahaha
> To Start
> theres....my top crush right now SPanky:blush:
> OWA,..
> ...



Thank you so much Barb bbw :blush:



Rowan said:


> $412 and a six hour flight  lol



Is it true? :happy::blush:


----------



## Rowan (May 13, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Thank you so much Barb bbw :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true? :happy::blush:



according to expedia.....I just had to look! lol


----------



## QueenB (May 13, 2009)

furious styles said:


> that QueenB chick is pretty hot



omg someone has a crush on me? 

:kiss2:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

WAIT a minute!!!!!!!!!!!










Are Ashley Eileen and Queen B sisters or something??? Hmmm... very suspicious!!! ROFL


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

I think it's the same girl... Stuck in a temporal anomaly...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

OMG I thought I put Timberwolf in my first posting of "crushes" hmmmmmmm
Timberwolf
Mango
Mini
docilej
Free2beme04
Frankhw
Imfree
Goofygirl
Golden Deliicious
Tina
Boomsnap
Happy Fa
paul aka pjbbwluv
Muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:kiss2:


----------



## Leesa (May 13, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I've been crushed! I've been crushed! :bounce:
> 
> Thank ya kindly Barb, I in turn am crushing on you! :happy:
> 
> I will get off my keester and make a proper list soon. I have so many crushes but I hate to forget anyone.



:smitten:I LOVE you long time!:wubu:


----------



## kayrae (May 13, 2009)

geeez


you have a crush on everyone. i don't feel special anymore


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

you have a crush on everyone. i don't feel special anymore[/QUOTE]

not even close to everyone!! I adore everyone i crush on!!! For real!! U r special!!


----------



## MamaLisa (May 13, 2009)

I have a crush on everyone lol


----------



## Suze (May 13, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> I have a crush on everyone lol


slut 

...


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 13, 2009)

Well I've still got it bad for Eric AKA KnottyOne... :wubu: *sigh*


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 14, 2009)

furious styles said:


> that QueenB chick is pretty hot



I'd stick it to her.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 14, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'd stick it to her.



LMFAO and u wonder why u have such reps?!?!?! U r awesome!! someone please REP her for me!?!!??!??!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 14, 2009)

Skaster said:


> I presume the rules say non-paysite ... sooooo
> 
> I'm crushing on ...
> 
> ...



:blush: awww thanks!

I didn't think anyone crushed on me, lol.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 14, 2009)

butch said:


> I've finally built up the courage to admit my crush...


butch's ass in the black slacks she's wearing. :wubu:


----------



## indy500tchr (May 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> It's because they're tall and canadian, isn't it?
> 
> mmmm tall canadians....



Well that's why I lust for Mini!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Well that's why I lust for Mini!



me too /drool


----------



## butch (May 14, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> butch's ass in the black slacks she's wearing. :wubu:



You, too? I knew it was too good to resist!


----------



## Uriel (May 14, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> I have a crush on everyone lol



Everyone!?! Sweet, then technically, I'm on someone's Crush list.


----------



## Risible (May 14, 2009)

I'm closing this post-heavy thread - here's part II!


----------

